# knitting tea party friday 20 july '18`



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 20 July '18

73° - I can believe it so cool outside. It is to rain the entire weekend - scattered showers. We had some thunder and rain this morning but I don't think it amounted to very much. I do hope is warms up next week - I am not ready for these temperatures.

Avery had a tournament here in Defiance this weekend - the last one of this season. They spent four days this past week and football camp. They have so much energy.

healthy chipotle chicken sweet potato skins

by halfbakedharvest
total time 1 hour 20 minutes
servings 6 potato halves
calories 309 kcal

INGREDIENTS
3 medium sweet potatoes
3/4 pound boneless skinless chicken breast about 2 small
1/4 cups olive oil
2 tablespoon fresh lime juice
2 cloves garlic minced or grated
3 whole chipotle pepper minced
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1 teaspoon cumin
2 teaspoons chili powder
salt and pepper
2 cups spinach half a 10oz bag
5 ounces sharp white cheddar cheese grated
chopped cilantro for garnish
greek yogurt for serving

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Preheat your oven to 350 degrees. 
2. Wash your sweet potatoes and prick all over with a fork. Place in the oven and bake for 50-60 minutes or until fork tender. 
3. Place your chicken in a baking dish and rub with a tablespoon of olive oil, salt and peper. Place in the oven with the potatoes and bake for 25 minutes. Allow to cool and shred the chicken with a fork or your hands. 
4. When the sweet potatoes are done cut in half and allow to cool for 5-10 minutes.
5. In a medium size bowl combine the olive oil, lime juice, garlic, chipotle peppers, oregano, cumin, chili powder, salt and pepper. Set aside.
6. Heat a small skillet over medium heat and wilt the spinach (this can also be done in the microwave). Toss the spinach and shredded chicken together, set aside and keep warm.
7. Turn the oven up to 400 degrees. 
8. Scrape the sweet potato out of the peel, leaving a medium size layer of flesh inside with the peel so that it can stand up on its own (I reserved the remaining flesh, for another use) and place in a baking dish. 
9. Brush the skins with with a little of the chipotle sauce and bake for 5-10 muntes until nice and crisp. 
10. While the skins bake mix the spinach, chicken and chipotle sauce together. 
11. Remove skins from the oven and stuff with the chicken mixture, top with shredded cheese and bake for 10 minutes or until the cheese has melted and the skins are hot and crisp. Serve with fresh chopped cilantro and greek yogurt if desired.

NUTRITION FACTS: Amount Per Serving (6 g) - Calories 309Calories from Fat 162
% Daily Value* - Total Fat 18g28% - Saturated Fat 6g30% - Cholesterol 61mg20% - Sodium 443mg18% - Potassium 548mg16% - Total Carbohydrates 15g5% - Dietary Fiber 2g8% - Sugars 3g - Protein 20g40% - Vitamin A214.9% - Vitamin C9.2% - Calcium22.2% - Iron9.4%

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/healthy-chipotle-chicken-sweet-potato-skins/



By: Carolyn Casner EatingWell Recipe Developer & Tester
6 servings

Ingredients 
3 slices bacon, chopped
2 cups finely chopped broccoli
4 scallions, sliced
8 large eggs
1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese
½ cup low-fat milk
½ teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon ground pepper

Preparation
1. Preheat oven to 325°F. Coat a 12-cup muffin tin with cooking spray.
2. Cook bacon in a large skillet over medium heat until crisp, 4 to 5 minutes. Remove with a slotted spoon to a paper towel-lined plate.
3, Leaving the bacon fat in the pan add broccoli and scallions and cook, stirring, until soft, about 5 minutes. Remove from heat and let cool for 5 minutes.
4. Meanwhile, whisk eggs, cheese, milk, salt and pepper in a large bowl. 
5. Stir in the bacon and broccoli mixture. Divide the egg mixture among the prepared muffin cups.
6. Bake until firm to the touch, 25 to 30 minutes. Let stand for 5 minutes before removing from the muffin tin.

Note: To make ahead: Wrap omelets individually in plastic wrap and refrigerate for up to 3 days or freeze for up to 1 month. To reheat, thaw, if necessary, and remove plastic wrap. Wrap in a paper towel and microwave each omelet on High for 20 to 30 seconds.

Nutrition information: Serving size: 2 mini omelets - Per serving: 211 calories; 14 g fat(6 g sat); 1 g fiber; 5 g carbohydrates; 16 g protein; 67 mcg folate; 272 mg cholesterol; 2 g sugars; 0 g added sugars; 1,709 IU vitamin A; 32 mg vitamin C; 220 mg calcium; 2 mg iron; 486 mg sodium; 288 mg potassium

Nutrition Bonus: Vitamin C (53% daily value), Vitamin A (34% dv), Calcium (22% dv)
Carbohydrate Servings: ½
Exchanges: 1½ medium-fat protein, 1 high-fat protein, ½ vegetable

http://www.eatingwell.com/recipe/265845/easy-loaded-baked-omelet-muffins/?did=265314-20180714&utm_campaign=ew_nosh_071418&utm_source=etg-newsletter&utm_medium=email&cid=265314&mid=14034374977

Spicy Black Bean and Corn Tacos

TOTAL TIME: 45 minutes

INGREDIENTS
1/4 cup hazelnuts, coarsely chopped
1/4 cup raw pumpkin seeds
2 ears of corn, shucked
1 medium jalapeño, seeded, finely chopped
1 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
1/4 cup chopped cilantro, plus more for serving
5 tablespoons olive oil, divided
5 tablespoons fresh lime juice, divided, plus lime wedges for serving
1 1/4 teaspoons kosher salt, divided
1 red onion, coarsely chopped
2 (15-ounce) cans black beans, rinsed, drained
1 tablespoon ground cumin
12 small corn tortillas
1/2 cup sour cream
1 large avocado, thinly sliced

PREPARATION
1. Toast hazelnuts and pumpkin seeds in a medium skillet over medium heat, tossing occasionally, until golden brown, 8-10 minutes.
2. Meanwhile, slice corn off cobs into a large bowl (you should have about 2 cups kernels). 
3. Add toasted nuts and seeds, jalapeño, red pepper, 1/4 cup chopped cilantro, 1/4 cup oil, 3 Tbsp. lime juice, and 1/2 tsp. salt; toss to combine.
4. Heat remaining 1 Tbsp. oil in a medium skillet over medium. Add onion and cook, stirring, until onion starts to release moisture and turns translucent, 4-5 minutes. 
5. Add beans, cumin, 1/3 cup water, and remaining 3/4 tsp. salt. Cover and cook until liquid is reduced and beans soften, about 5 minutes. Uncover, add 1/3 cup water, and use the back of a fork to mash up about half of beans.
6. Working one at a time, warm tortillas with tongs directly over a gas burner over medium heat, turning often, until lightly charred and puffed in spots, about 45 seconds per side. (Alternatively, wrap tortillas in foil and heat in a 350°F oven until warmed through, or wrap in damp paper towels and microwave in 20-second bursts until warm.) Transfer to a plate and cover with a kitchen towel to keep warm.
7. Whisk sour cream and remaining 2 Tbsp. lime juice in a small bowl. Fill tortillas with bean mixture, then top with corn salsa, avocado, and cilantro leaves. Drizzle with sour cream mixture and serve with lime wedges alongside.
Do Ahead: Corn salsa and beans can be made 3 days ahead; store separately, cover, and chill. Bring corn salsa to room temperature. Reheat beans in skillet before serving.
Cooks' Note: When ripe, fresh corn is unavailable, cook ears in boiling salted water until bright yellow and tender, about 6 minutes. Let cool and continue with recipe.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/spicy-black-bean-and-corn-tacos?mbid=nl_cookthisnow&CNDID=26646890&mbid=nl_07132018_Daily_CTN_FromEpi%20(1)&CNDID=26646890&spMailingID=13870484&spUserID=MTI5MTM4Njk3MTIzS0&spJobID=1441118958&spReportId=MTQ0MTExODk1OAS2

CHERRY AND PEACH PANZANELLA

INGREDIENTS
12 ounces Burrata
2 Nectarines, cut into wedges
2 Plums, cut into wedges
2 Peaches, cut into wedges
1 cups red cherries, pitted and halved
1 cups Rainier cherries, pitted and halved
Maldon Sea Salt + Freshly cracked black pepper

For the torn croutons
1/4 loaf ciabatta bread
olive oil

For the Champagne Vinaigrette
2 garlic cloves, finely chopped
1/4 cup champagne vinegar
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
2 tablespoons honey
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1/2 cup extra virgin olive oil

INSTRUCTIONS
To make the croutons:
1. Preheat the oven to 425 degrees F. 
2. Tear the ciabatta bread into bite sized pieces. 
3. Transfer to a baking sheet and drizzle with olive oil. 
4. Place the baking sheet into the oven and toast until the bread it crisp. Remove and use on the salad as needed.

To make the Champagne Vinaigrette:
1. Combine everything in a small bowl and whisk to combine. Adjust salt and pepper as needed.

To assemble:
1. In a large bowl, arrange the fruit, torn croutons and pieces of burrata cheese. 
2. Season with salt and pepper.
3. Drizzle with the vinaigrette. Top with basil.

http://whatsgabycooking.com/cherry-and-peach-panzanella/?ct=t(RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN)

3-Ingredient Chipotle-Lime Grilled Steak

TOTAL TIME: 1 hour

INGREDIENTS
1 canned chipotle chile in adobo, ribs and seeds removed, plus 1 tablespoon adobo sauce
1 1/2 teaspoons lime zest (from about 2 limes), divided
1/3 cup fresh lime juice (from about 3 limes)
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
1 1/2 teaspoons kosher salt, plus more
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper, plus more
1 1/2 pounds skirt or flank steak
Lime wedges (for serving)

PREPARATION
1. Blend chile, adobo sauce, 1 tsp. lime zest, lime juice, oil, 1 1/2 tsp. salt, and 1 tsp. pepper in a blender until smooth. Place steak in a large resealable plastic bag, pour marinade over, and toss to coat. Marinate, tossing occasionally, at least 30 minutes at room temperature, or chill overnight.
2. If chilled, let steak sit at room temperature 30 minutes. 
3. Prepare a grill or grill pan for medium-high heat. 
4. Remove steak from marinade; discard marinade. 
5. Grill steak until an instant-read thermometer inserted into the center of steak registers 120-125°F for medium-rare, 2-3 minutes per side for skirt; 3-4 minutes per side for flank. Let rest 10 minutes before thinly slicing against the grain (to make slicing easier for skirt steak, cut into 5-6" segments, then slice against the grain).
6. Transfer to a platter and top with remaining 1/2 tsp. lime zest; season with salt and pepper. Serve with lime wedges alongside.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/3-ingredient-chipotle-lime-grilled-steak?mbid=nl_cookthisnow&CNDID=26646890&mbid=nl_07132018_Daily_CTN_FromEpi%20(1)&CNDID=26646890&spMailingID=13870484&spUserID=MTI5MTM4Njk3MTIzS0&spJobID=1441118958&spReportId=MTQ0MTExODk1OAS2

CLASSIC LEMON BARS

INGREDIENTS
1 cup butter, room temperature
½ cup sugar
2 cups flour
6 eggs
3 cups sugar
1 lemon, zested
1 cup lemon juice
1 cup flour
Powdered sugar

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
2. Mix together butter, ½ cup sugar, and 2 cups flour to form a dough. 
3. Press into base of 9x13 baking dish. 
4. Bake for 15-20 minutes.
5. Allow to cool. 
6. Meanwhile, whisk together eggs, 3 cups sugar, lemon zest, lemon juice, and 1 cup flour. 
7. Pour over cooled crust. 
8. Bake for 30 minutes.
9. Allow to cool to room temperature. 
10. Top with powdered sugar.

http://rachelschultz.com/2014/12/01/classic-lemon-bars/

Bacon and Pea Summer Salad

Author: Stacey Little | Southern Bite

Ingredients
3 (14-ounce) pouches Libby's® Sweet Peas Vegetable Pouches, drained
1/2 red onion, thinly sliced
1 (2.8-ounce) package crumbled cooked bacon (about 2/3 cup)
1 (8-ounce) block colby jack cheese, cubed
2/3 cup mayonnaise
2 teaspoon apple cider vinegar
1/2 teaspoon black pepper

Instructions
1. In a large bowl, add the peas, onion, bacon, and cheese. 
2. In another smaller bow, whisk together the mayo, vinegar, and black pepper. 
3. Pour the dressing over the other ingredients and stir gently to coat. 
4. Serve immediately or store in the fridge for a few hours, if necessary.

http://southernbite.com/bacon-and-pea-summer-salad/?utm_source=Southern+Bite&utm_campaign=ac796ee4ec-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2018_03_15_COPY_01&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_ebd6f2b05a-ac796ee4ec-293547989

[color-red]Instant Pot Sesame-Ginger Chicken

Ready in 35 m
Prep5 m
Cook30 m
Servings 6
161 Calories Per Serving

Ingredients
1 1/2 pound boneless, skinless chicken thighs, cut into large pieces
2 tablespoons soy sauce
1 tablespoon sesame oil
1 tablespoon minced fresh ginger
1 tablespoon Truvia
1 tablespoon rice vinegar

Directions
1. Put the chicken in a heatproof bowl. 
2. Add the soy sauce, sesame oil, ginger, garlic, Truvia, and vinegar. Stir to coat the chicken. Cover the bowl with aluminum foil.
3. Pour 2 cups of water into the inner cooking pot of the Instant Pot, then place a trivet in the pot. Place the bowl on the trivet.
4. Lock the lid into place. Select "Manual" or "Pressure Cook" and adjust the pressure to high. Cook for 10 minutes. When the cooking is complete, let the pressure release naturally for 10 minutes, then quick-release any remaining pressure. Unlock the lid.
5. Remove the chicken and shred it, then mix it back in with the liquid in the bowl.

Nutritional Facts: Servings 6 - Total Fat 7g, 11% - Saturated Fat 2g, 8% - Calories Per Serving 161 - Cholesterol 107mg, 36% - Protein 23g, 45% - Carbs 3g, 1%

http://www.thedailymeal.com/recipes/sesame-ginger-chicken-recipe-0

Quick Smoked Beans

Serves 8

Ingredients: 
4 ounces salt pork, cut in 1-inch cubes 
2 1 -pound cans (4 cups) pork and beans 
1/2 cup catsup 
1 /4 cup brown sugar 
1 teaspoon dry mustard

Instructions: 
1. Brown salt pork in skillet and drain.
2. In 2-quart bean pot, combine remaining ingredients. 
3. Top with salt pork. 
4. Bake uncovered on grill of hickory-smoker with hood down, 1 hour or longer. 
5. You can also cook in a barbeque grill with moistened mesquite chips.

Gourmet Cooking.com

No Fuss Roasted Cherry Sauce made with Fresh Cherries

Total time: 20 mins
Author: Northwest Cherry Growers
Serves: 1 cup

Ingredients
2 cups pitted Northwest sweet cherries
⅔ cup sugar
2 teaspoons non-GMO cornstarch (can sub arrowroot starch, if desired)
⅛ teaspoon salt
⅛ teaspoon black pepper (optional)

Instructions
1. Preheat your oven to 400ºF and line a baking sheet with foil.
2. Put the cherries, sugar, starch, salt, and black pepper (if using) on your prepared baking sheet and toss to combine.
3. Roast until the cherries start to release juices and become soft, about 10 minutes.
4. Stir and let cool before serving.

Sam says it is time for ice cream and cherry sauce.

http://www.godairyfree.org/recipes/roasted-cherry-sauce

Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-553893-1.html

*Sugarsugar's* DGD Penelope had chest issues again at the beginning of the week though not at that stage as bad as other times. And she settled quickly this time. But *darowil's* DH is having chest issues again.

*Poledra* has previously asked for prayer for a neighbour- things appear to have been sorted out at last.

*Kate's* DS has got engaged to the lady he has been living with for around 12 years (Luke's parents). Kate has been on the Rhine all week- and saw the flat Cashmeregma lived in when they lived in Koln.

*Tami* slipped going steps just before a longish car drive early in the week.

*Bonnie's* DH had his ERCP. Removed 2 stones and some sludge. Also widened the bile duct so hopefully passing any future stones will be easier.

*Busyworkerbee's* DM had a small heart turn but was soon discharged. She is on the waiting list for stents.
*Crafts by link*
1 - *thewren * Baby dress pattern
2 - *thewren* Onesies
2 - *thewren* Catania yarn -Hobium.
6 - *Sassafras* painting in Museum
14 - *Swedenme* Soaker pants with Sonja's adaptation
19 - *Bonnie7591* Straight Skirt and bag
43 - * TNS* Vase created by an Indigenous potter from Arizona
53 - * Sassafras* bio of Betty Selby, ceramic artist

*  Recipes by link *
3 - *Bonnie7591* Crockpot recipes
6 - *thewren* Icepops
37 - *Rookieretiree* Preserving Lemons
56 - *Poledra65* Mrs Beeton's Seedcake
64 - * tami ohio* Crockpot- Loaded Potatoes
72 - *Rookieretiree * Candied Jalapeno's or Cowboy Candy

* Photos*
3 - *Swedenme* completed Onesie
16 - *KateB* Strasbourg
20 - *KateB* French Spectators watching Football Final
45 - * KateB* Kate relaxing with the Marksburg Castle in background
52 - * Busyworkerbee* wearing Winter Jacket and scarf 
55 - * Bonnie7591* her hand made ceramics
60 - * KateB* Koln (Cologne) with Cashmeregma's former Apartment Building
77 - *Busyworkerbee* Sunrise
78 - *Rookieretiree* The Gwen Building, in Chicago
81 - *Bonnie7591* Canola in the sun, and garden flowers
89 - *Gagesmom* her faithful bedfellow- Deuce,
and some of the baby clothes she has sold

*Miscelaneous Links, and illustrations*
6 - *Sassafras* Bike Saddles
9 - *Rookieretiree* Pronounciation of 'Pecan'
13 - *thewren* uses for WD40 and Duct Tape
31 - *Rookieretiree* 3 links for Telli Village (her new home)
cost of living and builders
45 - *KateB* Map of part of her Rhine journey
47 - *Bonnie7591* Lee Valley Stores
50 - *thewren* fishing link for Kaye Jo's David
68 - * Rookieretiree* Chicago Apartment Fire
77 - *Gweniepooh* Goutweed
87 - *Gweniepooh* Supplier of Lye


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bonnie - what is the difference between swathed and combined. to me swathing means cutting it down. i thought when you combined it you would need it standing up. --- sam


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you for the new recipes and for the summary of last week. You guys and girls are precious to keep us on target. Hope that everyone has a fantastic weekend.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> bonnie - what is the difference between swathed and combined. to me swathing means cutting it down. i thought when you combined it you would need it standing up. --- sam


The swather just cuts it so it can dry out. Canola doesn't "cure" while standing. Well, I guess they are trialling new varieties that will but none grown here yet. 
When you straight combine, you cut & harvest at the same time. It's only in the last 15 years that people here straight combined anything, before that everything was swathed & allowed to dry. The weather has changed somewhat & now most wheat is straight combined.
Peas are never swathed, they are so low to the ground when ripe that you can hardly pick them up. They are relatively "new" crop here, now about 20 years & when you plant them you must run a very heavy roller over the field after to push any small rocks down otherwise they would be picked up by the combine & create a terrible mess.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks julie for posting the summaries and lists. hope you are beginning to feel better. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful opening and summary as usual. Thanks to all with a special thanks to Julie for subbing in for both Kate & Margaret.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so the combine picks the canola up off the ground? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> The swather just cuts it so it can dry out. Canola doesn't "cure" while standing. Well, I guess they are trialling new varieties that will but none grown here yet.
> When you straight combine, you cut & harvest at the same time. It's only in the last 15 years that people here straight combined anything, before that everything was swathed & allowed to dry. The weather has changed somewhat & now most wheat is straight combined.
> Peas are never swathed, they are so low to the ground when ripe that you can hardly pick them up. They are relatively "new" crop here, now about 20 years & when you plant them you must run a very heavy roller over the field after to push any small rocks down otherwise they would be picked up by the combine & create a terrible mess.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam & Julie, thanks for starting us off on another week, , time sure flies, summer is almost 1/2over???????? 
After the rain this morning it’s come out hot & sunny, I may get some weeding done later. 
I discovered I’m out of my blood pressure pills so need to run to town as the drug store isn’t open in Saturday. 
I have to go in tomorrow to work at a funeral lunch for the mom of one of my classmates, it’s a blessing she’s gone, had Alzheimer’s for several years & knew no one so not much of a life. Will have to get a cake baked tonight or in the morning for that.
DH has gone off to Prince Albert, 3 hrs east, with his cousin, he was getting his car serviced & they will visit their uncle while that’s being done. He’s 89 & nit doing real well so better go when the opportunity presents.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Rebatching the 3 lbs of soap I made on Wed. with Mya. It will be better (I hope!). Just didn't turn out the way I'd hoped. That's okay; gotta keep trying new techniques or I won't improve anyway.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> so the combine picks the canola up off the ground? --- sam


Yes, the swather leaves it in windrows, like when hay is cut & the combine picks it up. There are 2 different headers for the combine, one has reels & a knife for standing crops & the pick up has spring "teeth"like in a baler that pulls the swath into the machine where it is threshed.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and Julie for the new tea party.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-553893-1.html
> 
> *Sugarsugar's* DGD Penelope had chest issues again at the beginning of the week though not at that stage as bad as other times. And she settled quickly this time. But *darowil's* DH is having chest issues again.
> ...


Thank you for all your hard work in getting the summaries and Sam in getting all the recipes. Appreciate it very much as your work keeps the knitting tea party going.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks julie for posting the summaries and lists. hope you are beginning to feel better. --- sam


Thanks, Sam! Still coughing- but it's not sore. Margaret did the usual Health Issues!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wonderful opening and summary as usual. Thanks to all with a special thanks to Julie for subbing in for both Kate & Margaret.


It's not too onerous, Gwen, when it is infrequent- Nothing significant I thought, after Margaret had posted to me- hope I've not missed someone's burning issue! And we know Kate has enjoyed her boat trip!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The swather just cuts it so it can dry out. Canola doesn't "cure" while standing. Well, I guess they are trialling new varieties that will but none grown here yet.
> When you straight combine, you cut & harvest at the same time. It's only in the last 15 years that people here straight combined anything, before that everything was swathed & allowed to dry. The weather has changed somewhat & now most wheat is straight combined.
> Peas are never swathed, they are so low to the ground when ripe that you can hardly pick them up. They are relatively "new" crop here, now about 20 years & when you plant them you must run a very heavy roller over the field after to push any small rocks down otherwise they would be picked up by the combine & create a terrible mess.


Thanks for filling us in on how our food is grown and harvested. I knew it did not come out of the freezer or can. LOL :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam & Julie, thanks for starting us off on another week, , time sure flies, summer is almost 1/2over????????
> After the rain this morning it's come out hot & sunny, I may get some weeding done later.
> I discovered I'm out of my blood pressure pills so need to run to town as the drug store isn't open in Saturday.
> I have to go in tomorrow to work at a funeral lunch for the mom of one of my classmates, it's a blessing she's gone, had Alzheimer's for several years & knew no one so not much of a life. Will have to get a cake baked tonight or in the morning for that.
> DH has gone off to Prince Albert, 3 hrs east, with his cousin, he was getting his car serviced & they will visit their uncle while that's being done. He's 89 & nit doing real well so better go when the opportunity presents.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you Sam and Julie for the new tea party.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thank you for all your hard work in getting the summaries and Sam in getting all the recipes. Appreciate it very much as your work keeps the knitting tea party going.


Thanks Maatje!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I guess since it is a new party, I should get a new cuppa. see you all later.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The swather just cuts it so it can dry out. Canola doesn't "cure" while standing. Well, I guess they are trialling new varieties that will but none grown here yet.
> When you straight combine, you cut & harvest at the same time. It's only in the last 15 years that people here straight combined anything, before that everything was swathed & allowed to dry. The weather has changed somewhat & now most wheat is straight combined.
> Peas are never swathed, they are so low to the ground when ripe that you can hardly pick them up. They are relatively "new" crop here, now about 20 years & when you plant them you must run a very heavy roller over the field after to push any small rocks down otherwise they would be picked up by the combine & create a terrible mess.


So interesting Bonnie....I love learning about the different farming techniques. Peas are grown here but for the canneries. I gather since they're first rolled in your area they are for animal feed? Or maybe dried peas? There are a very few canola fields on our way to our oldest daughters home in the Palouse, and yes, such a bright yellow color. Never saw the harvesting angle of it.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for the start, everyone. Sam, the chipotle stuffed sweet potatoes sound delicious to me! 

It’s cloudy at the lake, and we had rain off and on driving up. But it is always beautiful and peaceful.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

A quick note, there are 3 major wildfires burning within 50 miles of our area....it’s very dry and the fire fighters are having a tough time. Prayers for everyone’s safety. One small town has just received evacuation notice.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

A quick note, there are 3 major wildfires burning within 50 miles of our area....it’s very dry and the fire fighters are having a tough time. Prayers for everyone’s safety. One small town has just received evacuation notice.

oops double post


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*Happy birthday, Julie!*


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Prayers for those living in fire areas, and for all those working on quelling the fires. Fighting fires is a very dangerous job for the worker and their family. Praying that God will keep all safe.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello everyone, another great start to new week, thank you Sam and ladies.
Loving the cherry recipe, anything with cherries has my vote! 
Bonnie, your farming practices are of much interest, the canola fields are so stunning in flower.
Maatje oh do hope you are safe from the wildfires, such a dry summer in the northern hemisphere this year.

I have called our adopted sister Faye in regard to my gifts of jewellery. She is overwhelmed and we will possibly meet up next week with one of her daughters, who is a stay home mum with 3 children under 5. I will pass the gifts on to them at that meet up. The other daughter is a nurse, so busy during the week I will see her next weekend probably. I am feeling kind of emotional about doing this, but know it is the right time, and they will appreciate it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Friday everyone, well everyone who's not in the southern hemisphere, for you all, Happy Saturday!! lol
Got the shopping done, and caught up on last weeks TP, now to read through Sam's opening and get caught up on this week with you all. 
David is almost through Iowa, he is headed back from Michigan, he didn't come across any tornado's thank goodness. 
Thank you Sam and Ladies for the new opening.

Kate, hope you had a good trip home. 


KateB said:


> You are a good mum! I'm sure it's more difficult for you than you are admitting, but I really admire the way you have dealt/are dealing with this situation.


I probably wouldn't win any awards, lol, but thank you. 
I figure at least he safe and can't make too many bad decisions for a while, and he can just focus on improving himself and deciding what he really wants in life.

Thank you everyone that commented on Christopher, too many to reply individually, he's going to be okay, I think, he'll probably stay here at the prison up on the hill, it's minimum security, but if it's full, they could send him wherever there is a bed available. He's hoping that his parole can be moved up if everyplace is full, he is going to file a reduction of sentence also, well his lawyer is going to. 
I will go visit once a month or so, maybe more often sometimes, just depends on what's going on and what the visitation is up there. 
I will continue to send him books though, and letters, he enjoys getting mail I think, more than actually seeing us. lol



Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm ???? night all the rain we've been having is keeping the smell of the pollen down this year as I haven't had to live on my allergy meds.
> 
> The sound of pouring rain woke me up about 45 minutes ago & it's still pouring????here I thought I was going to till the garden this morning and get the potatoes hilled again. We've had so much rain the dirt has washed away so I need to do it again????


Good that you haven't needed our meds so much, but darn, that's a lot of water to wash all that dirt away.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too. I hope it isn't a real rough place. Can he use his time there to upgrade his education in any way?


It's not, it's minimum security, and he knows many of the guards and even worked part time for one who also has a plumbing business. I don't know if they offer any education opportunities or not.



gagesmom said:


> Hello all. 12 noon here and getting motivated. Need to do grocery shopping and pay a bill.
> 
> I think the meds are staring to work. I have my moments if nausea from the ear infection but otherwise feeling better then i did 3 days ago.
> 
> Hope it lets me post pics today


Good that you are feeling better, and what a cute set! 
Awe, Deuce is such a handsome pup.



thewren said:


> i'm sorry - i was hoping he would get away with time served. will he be close enough that you can still visit him? --- sam


He was too. 
Probably, unless they are really full up there.



RookieRetiree said:


> We have a big tourist lake area in Branson, Mo and they have the amphibean rides, "the Ducks". One capsized yesterday and 17 people have died. A classmate and some of my family live there. My classmate's DH is a retired Duck driver so this has hit "family". Plus there were devasting tornadoes in Iowa yesterday. I've heard from family and they are all fine. Those two things plus the condo/apt fire here makes three things in a very short period of time.


That is so tragic, I'm assuming that they don't capsize easily. 
Glad all your family is safe, that is a lot of tragedy in a very short period of time.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the new tea party with updates, recipes and summaries. Do so appreciate all of you and the work you do.
Julie, hoping you are having a fantastic birthday. 
Enjoyed the canola field. We refer to swathing as windrowing in SD, but same thing. Most of the time when we raised wheat, we tried to keep it weed free, for the straight combine could not handle weeds well..gummed it up. So by keeping it weed free, we avoided the double expense of first swathing/windrowing it and got it all done in a single run. However, wheat has to be a bright golden color to be straight combined and once it is ready, must be done right away as it otherwise shells out and one looses much of the crop. One also prays for no rain or hail at this time as this will make it too wet to harvest or will shell out the crop for a loss. I am thankful for those who take the risks associated with farming. It is not a cheap or easy task.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just past 7pm here and i know i joined in on last weeks tea party late. 
But the summary has helped a bit. Thank you Julie. 
This week i have to say Sam all your recipes have my mouth watering. 

Will check in later


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks Sam and Julie and any other wonderful helpers who were able to get another tea party started. Your efforts are all appreciated. I am working a 7 day week this week so my time at the tea party will be limited. I am attempting by first BSJ sweater. I am almost 1/2 finished. Staying busy as usual on this end.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> A quick note, there are 3 major wildfires burning within 50 miles of our area....it's very dry and the fire fighters are having a tough time. Prayers for everyone's safety. One small town has just received evacuation notice.


That is so scary, I sure hope that there is no homes or lives lost, and that they get it under control or preferably, totally out, soon. Definitely praying.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> A quick note, there are 3 major wildfires burning within 50 miles of our area....it's very dry and the fire fighters are having a tough time. Prayers for everyone's safety. One small town has just received evacuation notice.


Prayers, coming.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> *Happy birthday, Julie!*


Thank you so much!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello everyone, another great start to new week, thank you Sam and ladies.
> Loving the cherry recipe, anything with cherries has my vote!
> Bonnie, your farming practices are of much interest, the canola fields are so stunning in flower.
> Maatje oh do hope you are safe from the wildfires, such a dry summer in the northern hemisphere this year.
> ...


I'm sure they will love the items, it is definitely something emotional to do, but will feel good to have it done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the new tea party with updates, recipes and summaries. Do so appreciate all of you and the work you do.
> Julie, hoping you are having a fantastic birthday.
> Enjoyed the canola field. We refer to swathing as windrowing in SD, but same thing. Most of the time when we raised wheat, we tried to keep it weed free, for the straight combine could not handle weeds well..gummed it up. So by keeping it weed free, we avoided the double expense of first swathing/windrowing it and got it all done in a single run. However, wheat has to be a bright golden color to be straight combined and once it is ready, must be done right away as it otherwise shells out and one looses much of the crop. One also prays for no rain or hail at this time as this will make it too wet to harvest or will shell out the crop for a loss. I am thankful for those who take the risks associated with farming. It is not a cheap or easy task.


Thank you, yes, it is proving a good day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just past 7pm here and i know i joined in on last weeks tea party late.
> But the summary has helped a bit. Thank you Julie.
> This week i have to say Sam all your recipes have my mouth watering.
> 
> Will check in later


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks Sam and Julie and any other wonderful helpers who were able to get another tea party started. Your efforts are all appreciated. I am working a 7 day week this week so my time at the tea party will be limited. I am attempting by first BSJ sweater. I am almost 1/2 finished. Staying busy as usual on this end.


Thank you Mary, it is all go here presently- my grass cutting crew has turned up.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Mary, it is all go here presently- my grass cutting crew has turned up.


That is good news. Happy Birthday. I hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, yes, it is proving a good day!


That is very good. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Posting Matthew's latest drawing. Isn't it just adorable? In my eyes it has a the look of a young bunny to it too


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all on a cold yet sunny morning in SE Qld. 

Bookmarked the recipe done in pressure cooker. Now to find a smallish one, then learn to use it. 

Also have to find cheap small freezer. Meals would be a lot easier if i had a place to store extra meals. 

Talk later


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Posting Matthew's latest drawing. Isn't it just adorable? In my eyes it has a the look of a young bunny to it too


 :sm05: :sm01: ♡


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great drawing there Matthew.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

The bunny is very lifelike, well done Matthew again.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Posting Matthew's latest drawing. Isn't it just adorable? In my eyes it has a the look of a young bunny to it too


Oh my goodness! I want to reach out and pet it!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, Happy, Happy Birthday ????????????.
Sam, thank you for starting our week. Way too hot and humid to have hot food. We’re having salad tonight.
Julie, thank you for summaries.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you for posting Matthews drawing!
Mary, please tell Matthew I love his rabbit.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> So interesting Bonnie....I love learning about the different farming techniques. Peas are grown here but for the canneries. I gather since they're first rolled in your area they are for animal feed? Or maybe dried peas? There are a very few canola fields on our way to our oldest daughters home in the Palouse, and yes, such a bright yellow color. Never saw the harvesting angle of it.


We grow yellow peas, like th ones you buy to make pea soup. Most are sold & shipped to India


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> A quick note, there are 3 major wildfires burning within 50 miles of our area....it's very dry and the fire fighters are having a tough time. Prayers for everyone's safety. One small town has just received evacuation notice.


I hope they get them under control soon, fires are so scary & unpredictable


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Matthew, great drawing!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Posting Matthew's latest drawing. Isn't it just adorable? In my eyes it has a the look of a young bunny to it too


Wonderful drawing. . . very talented


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We grow yellow peas, like th ones you buy to make pea soup. Most are sold & shipped to India


They cook it into Dahl served very often where we were.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Posting Matthew's latest drawing. Isn't it just adorable? In my eyes it has a the look of a young bunny to it too


That's fabulous! It looks so real, one could just reach out and pet it, if one weren't terribly allergic, that is. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all on a cold yet sunny morning in SE Qld.
> 
> Bookmarked the recipe done in pressure cooker. Now to find a smallish one, then learn to use it.
> 
> ...


Freezer space would be a great help, I've thought about a pressure cooker or hot pot, but have yet to act on the thought.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Posting Matthew's latest drawing. Isn't it just adorable? In my eyes it has a the look of a young bunny to it too


Well done! It does like a young one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> That is good news. Happy Birthday. I hope you start feeling better soon.


Thanks, be good when the cough lets go!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is very good. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, Happy, Happy Birthday ????????????.
> Sam, thank you for starting our week. Way too hot and humid to have hot food. We're having salad tonight.
> Julie, thank you for summaries.


 :sm24: And thanks, Joy!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Hot, humid, smoky. Pick up blood type, 0+, stopped by pharmacy and went hoe advlay down in front of tower fan and meditated 30 min. We had late afternoon thunder, lightning and downpour but didn’t last long so still humid.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Julie!! I hope it has proved to be an enjoyable day for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Hot, humid, smoky. Pick up blood type, 0+, stopped by pharmacy and went hoe advlay down in front of tower fan and meditated 30 min. We had late afternoon thunder, lightning and downpour but didn't last long so still humid.


Yuck! on the hot, humid, and smoky, but good that you got your blood type. Meditation in front of the fan was a good idea, I turned the air conditioner on to do yoga, it's muggy here, but not too bad. 
Hopefully humidity will fade off soon for you.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Posting Matthew's latest drawing. Isn't it just adorable? In my eyes it has a the look of a young bunny to it too


Matthew's drawings are amazing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Matthew's drawings are amazing.


I missed it; I have to go back.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We have been getting another wild storm tonight, constant lightening for over 2 hrs now & pouring rain . Enough already! We are soon going to grow webbed feet????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Happy Birthday, Julie!! I hope it has proved to be an enjoyable day for you.


Yes- quiet but it has been a nice day with several phone calls- nothing as yet from my daughter, but I had realised that might happen!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have been getting another wild storm tonight, constant lightening for over 2 hrs now & pouring rain . Enough already! We are soon going to grow webbed feet????


It's crazy, you all are going to need a boat before much longer.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Here we go, off another week. Thank you Sam and ladies for another good opening.
Thank you also to Bonnie for an interesting insight in to the different methods of harvesting various crops. I must admit I'd never really given it much thought before. I shall be looking more closely now as I drive around.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Posting Matthew's latest drawing. Isn't it just adorable? In my eyes it has a the look of a young bunny to it too


Well done once again Matthew.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam and Ladies , another week whizzing past although I'm glad this week is over , think I deserve a medal for not bopping anyone on the head this week , had to go to a meeting concerning nephew on Wednesday I told the 4 people straight that they were bullies and what they were doing was a form of harassment and demanded to know were I report them , niece has since had a letter of apology , and has been awarded legal aid so it won't cost her a fortune every time the witches decide something needs settling in court , also had to put up with husband being in a funny mood all this week , Thursday I caught him getting the ladders out he apparently was going to cut down some big branches , this is the same person that a couple of hours later collapsed in a heap walking towards the kitchen, , it's a good thing I don't like alcohol as I definitely would have taken to drink by now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Rebatching the 3 lbs of soap I made on Wed. with Mya. It will be better (I hope!). Just didn't turn out the way I'd hoped. That's okay; gotta keep trying new techniques or I won't improve anyway.


Hope you can get them just the way you want Gwen , do you use your hands to mix anything in or is it all done by machine or maybe a large spoon , as you can see I don't have a clue how to make soap but I'm just thinking it would be very therapeutic to mix by hand ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Thanks for the start, everyone. Sam, the chipotle stuffed sweet potatoes sound delicious to me!
> 
> It's cloudy at the lake, and we had rain off and on driving up. But it is always beautiful and peaceful.


Whatever the weather hope you have a lovely weekend


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> A quick note, there are 3 major wildfires burning within 50 miles of our area....it's very dry and the fire fighters are having a tough time. Prayers for everyone's safety. One small town has just received evacuation notice.


Praying for rain , hope they can get them under control at least , the moorland fire to the west of us, is finally out after burning for 3 weeks , the fire fighters and troops that were called in to help can now hopefully get a well earned rest


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Posting Matthew's latest drawing. Isn't it just adorable? In my eyes it has a the look of a young bunny to it too


What a cute rabbit , he's gorgeous Mathew


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies , another week whizzing past although I'm glad this week is over , think I deserve a medal for not bopping anyone on the head this week , had to go to a meeting concerning nephew on Wednesday I told the 4 people straight that they were bullies and what they were doing was a form of harassment and demanded to know were I report them , niece has since had a letter of apology , and has been awarded legal aid so it won't cost her a fortune every time the witches decide something needs settling in court , also had to put up with husband being in a funny mood all this week , Thursday I caught him getting the ladders out he apparently was going to cut down some big branches , this is the same person that a couple of hours later collapsed in a heap walking towards the kitchen, , it's a good thing I don't like alcohol as I definitely would have taken to drink by now


Sorry you've had such a tough week Sonja, I hope next week is better. It must be hard on your DH not being able to just do things that he sees things that need doing. 
Glad that your niece has been awarded legal aid though I hope she wont need to use it.
I'm just off out to do some shopping before it gets any hotter. No sign of a break in the heat and no signs of rain either. We have had no rain since the end of May.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wonderful opening and summary as usual. Thanks to all with a special thanks to Julie for subbing in for both Kate & Margaret.


Thanks from me too.... I am way behind so need to read faster...lol.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Maatje said:


> A quick note, there are 3 major wildfires burning within 50 miles of our area....it's very dry and the fire fighters are having a tough time. Prayers for everyone's safety. One small town has just received evacuation notice.


Oh dear fires are so devastating, I hope they can get them under control without too much damage.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> *Happy birthday, Julie!*


And a repeat Happy Birthday from me too. (I posted a day early on last weeks TP). I do hope you had a nice day. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies , another week whizzing past although I'm glad this week is over , think I deserve a medal for not bopping anyone on the head this week , had to go to a meeting concerning nephew on Wednesday I told the 4 people straight that they were bullies and what they were doing was a form of harassment and demanded to know were I report them , niece has since had a letter of apology , and has been awarded legal aid so it won't cost her a fortune every time the witches decide something needs settling in court , also had to put up with husband being in a funny mood all this week , Thursday I caught him getting the ladders out he apparently was going to cut down some big branches , this is the same person that a couple of hours later collapsed in a heap walking towards the kitchen, , it's a good thing I don't like alcohol as I definitely would have taken to drink by now


Oh golly, good for you giving them a piece of your mind, glad she at least has legal aid and an apology.

Sorry to hear DH thought he might try going up a ladder. Oh my sorry he had a collapse, hope he is ok.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Praying for rain , hope they can get them under control at least , the moorland fire to the west of us, is finally out after burning for 3 weeks , the fire fighters and troops that were called in to help can now hopefully get a well earned rest


Is that the one that was set?
Did they catch the People they saw setting them?
The rest of the story, please??? :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Freezer space would be a great help, I've thought about a pressure cooker or hot pot, but have yet to act on the thought.


You do the research and then maybe I'll know what to buy. Too many decisions right now with new shed coming etc.
New car needed. . . New addition needed for handicapped bathroom. . . . They all drive my mind wild, I can't think straight any more.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Sorry you've had such a tough week Sonja, I hope next week is better. It must be hard on your DH not being able to just do things that he sees things that need doing.
> Glad that your niece has been awarded legal aid though I hope she wont need to use it.
> I'm just off out to do some shopping before it gets any hotter. No sign of a break in the heat and no signs of rain either. We have had no rain since the end of May.


Thanks Angela , I think not being able to do the things he used to be able to do is what's making him grumpy , I understand that but sometimes it can be hard to bite my tongue constantly 
We were lucky as we had that long heavy rainstorm on Monday that helped the garden a bit , but otherwise like you no rain in sight


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes- quiet but it has been a nice day with several phone calls- nothing as yet from my daughter, but I had realised that might happen!


Last night, our DS figured out that he missed my big birthday, last year. Now he wants to celebrate 2 together this year when it is convenient for him. He said that I should always stay 68. kids???? and they talk about us???

Hope that your daughter checks in soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly, good for you giving them a piece of your mind, glad she at least has legal aid and an apology.
> 
> Sorry to hear DH thought he might try going up a ladder. Oh my sorry he had a collapse, hope he is ok.


The legal aid will help as it was costing her hundreds of pounds each time they decided that the court needed to make the decision, the lawyer she now has says the decisions should be talked over and no need to go to the courts , we'll see what happens


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you can get them just the way you want Gwen , do you use your hands to mix anything in or is it all done by machine or maybe a large spoon , as you can see I don't have a clue how to make soap but I'm just thinking it would be very therapeutic to mix by hand ,


Will this disappoint young GD that you are re-doing what she had so much fun making with you?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies , another week whizzing past although I'm glad this week is over , think I deserve a medal for not bopping anyone on the head this week , had to go to a meeting concerning nephew on Wednesday I told the 4 people straight that they were bullies and what they were doing was a form of harassment and demanded to know were I report them , niece has since had a letter of apology , and has been awarded legal aid so it won't cost her a fortune every time the witches decide something needs settling in court , also had to put up with husband being in a funny mood all this week , Thursday I caught him getting the ladders out he apparently was going to cut down some big branches , this is the same person that a couple of hours later collapsed in a heap walking towards the kitchen, , it's a good thing I don't like alcohol as I definitely would have taken to drink by now


 You deserve a medal. Hope this next week is better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I just get in on your birthday Julie I think- Happy Birthday.
Thanks for finishing off my summary. Had a nice time with our friends- David did plenty of pruning and taught them what to do- if they remember for next year!

And I've just booked flights to China for November. My SIL suggested a while ago that next time she goes home to see her Mum I might like to go with her. So off I go. Start in Guangzhou and then to her mothers village. Her village is near the Three Gorges so might try to do a cruise and also close to Hong Kong so maybe there instead/as well. 

And I've heard from the lady in the UK dying yarn for me- it is ready so will soon be on it's way (this was ordered in June so doesn't count as spoiling my yarn diet). China might- but think that is acceptable.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I just get in on your birthday Julie I think- Happy Birthday.
> Thanks for finishing off my summary. Had a nice time with our friends- David did plenty of pruning and taught them what to do- if they remember for next year!
> 
> And I've just booked flights to China for November. My SIL suggested a while ago that next time she goes home to see her Mum I might like to go with her. So off I go. Start in Guangzhou and then to her mothers village. Her village is near the Three Gorges so might try to do a cruise and also close to Hong Kong so maybe there instead/as well.
> ...


Sure sounds like a great trip.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Posting Matthew's latest drawing. Isn't it just adorable? In my eyes it has a the look of a young bunny to it too


Very nice, Matthew. Lovely work as always.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> Is that the one that was set?
> Did they catch the People they saw setting them?
> The rest of the story, please??? :sm02:


They think the original fire was arson and the investigation is on going , and yes the ones who were caught out by the police helicopter were arrested , the fire was finally out 3 weeks after it was started , lots of people were evacuated from their homes and were given masks to wear when allowed back because of all the smoke , asthmatics and people with breathing problems were told to stay away for longer ,


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> They think the original fire was arson and the investigation is on going , and yes the ones who were caught out by the police helicopter were arrested , the fire was finally out 3 weeks after it was started , lots of people were evacuated from their homes and were given masks to wear when allowed back because of all the smoke , asthmatics and people with breathing problems were told to stay away for longer ,


Thank you "for the rest of the story"!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, so glad you got to speak words of truth to this crazy situation and glad things are getting better.

It really is quite difficult learning to live with limitations and knowing what they are. I remember DH trying to get me not to do things with a loud voice and we were outside. I was so embarrassed and mad. I have had years to learn how to deal with these limitations but it does still get me down from time to time. There are some things that have gotten better and then something else seems to take its place. I think for a man it is much more black and white and more discouraging. My inspiration came when I wasn't allowed to walk for a long period of time and I wondered what was the purpose of my life. I couldn't do anything for others and to me that was my purpose. Losing purpose is the worst. My inspiration came from a lady I knew at church who was in an iron lung and Stephen Hawking. I realized that my life had meaning and that the lady in the iron lung and Stephen still used their minds and that it was a chance to develop inside. This must sound crazy, but it is also what kept me from being totally depressed. 

I still have to laugh though at your way of expressing this and the frustration of being the partner. You always find a humorous way of dealing and that is a huge secret that gets one through. You definitely deserve a medal and loads of hugs.

Must go...meeting DS for breakfast and then a repeat performance of Romeo and Juliet at 2pm.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, so glad you got to speak words of truth to this crazy situation and glad things are getting better.
> 
> It really is quite difficult learning to live with limitations and knowing what they are. I remember DH trying to get me not to do things with a loud voice and we were outside. I was so embarrassed and mad. I have had years to learn how to deal with these limitations but it does still get me down from time to time. There are some things that have gotten better and then something else seems to take its place. I think for a man it is much more black and white and more discouraging. My inspiration came when I wasn't allowed to walk for a long period of time and I wondered what was the purpose of my life. I couldn't do anything for others and to me that was my purpose. Losing purpose is the worst. My inspiration came from a lady I knew at church who was in an iron lung and Stephen Hawking. I realized that my life had meaning and that the lady in the iron lung and Stephen still used their minds and that it was a chance to develop inside. This must sound crazy, but it is also what kept me from being totally depressed.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your day.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Posting Matthew's latest drawing. Isn't it just adorable? In my eyes it has a the look of a young bunny to it too


Just look st that sweet face! Great work Matthew!!!!

KayeJo, Jack and I had a 5 cu. ft. freezer. It was small but held an amazing amt. Sometimes Lowe's sells damaged appliances very reasonably, or you could find one on Craig's list. I gave ours away when I moved to the sorority house.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Posting Matthew's latest drawing. Isn't it just adorable? In my eyes it has a the look of a young bunny to it too


Oh He needs a cuddle.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies , another week whizzing past although I'm glad this week is over , think I deserve a medal for not bopping anyone on the head this week , had to go to a meeting concerning nephew on Wednesday I told the 4 people straight that they were bullies and what they were doing was a form of harassment and demanded to know were I report them , niece has since had a letter of apology , and has been awarded legal aid so it won't cost her a fortune every time the witches decide something needs settling in court , also had to put up with husband being in a funny mood all this week , Thursday I caught him getting the ladders out he apparently was going to cut down some big branches , this is the same person that a couple of hours later collapsed in a heap walking towards the kitchen, , it's a good thing I don't like alcohol as I definitely would have taken to drink by now


Sounds like a week better gone for you. What was your husband thinking even considering climbing a ladder? Just as well he wasn't up a ladder when he feel in a heap. Does he sometimes feel that he is useless and wants to help? Or forget just how sick he is?
But positive about your nephew- maybe things will be a little easier now.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

d


Gweniepooh said:


> Rebatching the 3 lbs of soap I made on Wed. with Mya. It will be better (I hope!). Just didn't turn out the way I'd hoped. That's okay; gotta keep trying new techniques or I won't improve anyway.


How do you "rebatch". Reuse the old stuff in a different way, or???
Sounds frugal, no wasting anything. That's great. Like going to the frog pond I guess! LOL


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Maatje said:


> So interesting Bonnie....I love learning about the different farming techniques. Peas are grown here but for the canneries. I gather since they're first rolled in your area they are for animal feed? Or maybe dried peas? There are a very few canola fields on our way to our oldest daughters home in the Palouse, and yes, such a bright yellow color. Never saw the harvesting angle of it.


Never saw the word swathing before. Why not? Maybe I just missed it. But this week I was reading an old Longmier book (my DB sent 3 from Montana, as he loves them) and Longmier was talking about the wheat in the fields being swathed but not combined yet. I had to look it up although I did have a good idea of what was meant. Neat to learn so much from KTP every week. We are a fortunate bunch!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies , another week whizzing past although I'm glad this week is over , think I deserve a medal for not bopping anyone on the head this week , had to go to a meeting concerning nephew on Wednesday I told the 4 people straight that they were bullies and what they were doing was a form of harassment and demanded to know were I report them , niece has since had a letter of apology , and has been awarded legal aid so it won't cost her a fortune every time the witches decide something needs settling in court , also had to put up with husband being in a funny mood all this week , Thursday I caught him getting the ladders out he apparently was going to cut down some big branches , this is the same person that a couple of hours later collapsed in a heap walking towards the kitchen, , it's a good thing I don't like alcohol as I definitely would have taken to drink by now


You have had a week of it Sonja! It's very difficult for anyone to realise their limitations, but seems to be harder for men for some reason. My DH is reasonably healthy, but still gets mad that at 70 he "can't do anything without sweating like a pig!" I hope this week is better for both you and DH.....one probably follows on from the other?!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies , another week whizzing past although I'm glad this week is over , think I deserve a medal for not bopping anyone on the head this week , had to go to a meeting concerning nephew on Wednesday I told the 4 people straight that they were bullies and what they were doing was a form of harassment and demanded to know were I report them , niece has since had a letter of apology , and has been awarded legal aid so it won't cost her a fortune every time the witches decide something needs settling in court , also had to put up with husband being in a funny mood all this week , Thursday I caught him getting the ladders out he apparently was going to cut down some big branches , this is the same person that a couple of hours later collapsed in a heap walking towards the kitchen, , it's a good thing I don't like alcohol as I definitely would have taken to drink by now


Oh boy! Good thing you have that sense of humour lurking somewhere.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sorry you've had such a tough week Sonja, I hope next week is better. It must be hard on your DH not being able to just do things that he sees things that need doing.
> Glad that your niece has been awarded legal aid though I hope she wont need to use it.
> I'm just off out to do some shopping before it gets any hotter. No sign of a break in the heat and no signs of rain either. We have had no rain since the end of May.


Which is almost unheard of in Britain- how are the foundations of your house, holding up, Angela!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And a repeat Happy Birthday from me too. (I posted a day early on last weeks TP). I do hope you had a nice day. :sm11:


Thanks, dear Cathy! OK, but still nothing from Bronwen! 2-00am 22nd July 2018.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> You do the research and then maybe I'll know what to buy. Too many decisions right now with new shed coming etc.
> New car needed. . . New addition needed for handicapped bathroom. . . . They all drive my mind wild, I can't think straight any more.


You are up for Sainthood in my opinion- my path through my husband's dementia years was stripped from me- still get very angry about that- don't even have his address, let alone a phone number.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Last night, our DS figured out that he missed my big birthday, last year. Now he wants to celebrate 2 together this year when it is convenient for him. He said that I should always stay 68. kids???? and they talk about us???
> 
> Hope that your daughter checks in soon.


So do I hope- sadly, a lot of the picture is that none of her siblings has survived.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The legal aid will help as it was costing her hundreds of pounds each time they decided that the court needed to make the decision, the lawyer she now has says the decisions should be talked over and no need to go to the courts , we'll see what happens


It is Bureaucracy gone mad in my opinion. Glad you are getting a more rational result from the Authorities.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I just get in on your birthday Julie I think- Happy Birthday.
> Thanks for finishing off my summary. Had a nice time with our friends- David did plenty of pruning and taught them what to do- if they remember for next year!
> 
> And I've just booked flights to China for November. My SIL suggested a while ago that next time she goes home to see her Mum I might like to go with her. So off I go. Start in Guangzhou and then to her mothers village. Her village is near the Three Gorges so might try to do a cruise and also close to Hong Kong so maybe there instead/as well.
> ...


Even your PM, didn't quite make it! When I came too, after not really sleeping, it was already past 1 a.m., 22nd.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They think the original fire was arson and the investigation is on going , and yes the ones who were caught out by the police helicopter were arrested , the fire was finally out 3 weeks after it was started , lots of people were evacuated from their homes and were given masks to wear when allowed back because of all the smoke , asthmatics and people with breathing problems were told to stay away for longer ,


Often Arsonists have sexual problems, nasty way of getting their kicks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, so glad you got to speak words of truth to this crazy situation and glad things are getting better.
> 
> It really is quite difficult learning to live with limitations and knowing what they are. I remember DH trying to get me not to do things with a loud voice and we were outside. I was so embarrassed and mad. I have had years to learn how to deal with these limitations but it does still get me down from time to time. There are some things that have gotten better and then something else seems to take its place. I think for a man it is much more black and white and more discouraging. My inspiration came when I wasn't allowed to walk for a long period of time and I wondered what was the purpose of my life. I couldn't do anything for others and to me that was my purpose. Losing purpose is the worst. My inspiration came from a lady I knew at church who was in an iron lung and Stephen Hawking. I realized that my life had meaning and that the lady in the iron lung and Stephen still used their minds and that it was a chance to develop inside. This must sound crazy, but it is also what kept me from being totally depressed.
> 
> ...


Hope it is another wonderful performance!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Definitely don't use my hands as the lye would burn me. I use an immersion blender and large spoons. Did a rebatch of the 3 lbs I had made with Mya on Wed. Just right but so cut it up in small chunks, melted it and cooked it as for hot process and now have a lovely batch of soap. When I unmold it (later today probably) I'll slice it and will most likely donate this to a group here that are making soap bags for the homeless. This will give them some nice soaps to put in the bags. Just because the recipients are homeless doesn't mean they shouldn't get something special....and it is now very nice soap if I say so myself. 


Swedenme said:


> Hope you can get them just the way you want Gwen , do you use your hands to mix anything in or is it all done by machine or maybe a large spoon , as you can see I don't have a clue how to make soap but I'm just thinking it would be very therapeutic to mix by hand ,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good for you calling the "witches" out! I know your niece must be so thankful that you are helping her deal with these people. 


Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies , another week whizzing past although I'm glad this week is over , think I deserve a medal for not bopping anyone on the head this week , had to go to a meeting concerning nephew on Wednesday I told the 4 people straight that they were bullies and what they were doing was a form of harassment and demanded to know were I report them , niece has since had a letter of apology , and has been awarded legal aid so it won't cost her a fortune every time the witches decide something needs settling in court , also had to put up with husband being in a funny mood all this week , Thursday I caught him getting the ladders out he apparently was going to cut down some big branches , this is the same person that a couple of hours later collapsed in a heap walking towards the kitchen, , it's a good thing I don't like alcohol as I definitely would have taken to drink by now


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sonja I was thinking the exact thing about him not being able to do as he used to do; I get down right grumpy and angry at times when I just can't do like I used to. Hate not having the grip in my hands I used to have and dropping stuff frequently and hat not being as sure-footed and balanced as I was. I have always been a "I can do it myself" kind of gal. Getting old is not for the faint of heart for sure and definitely not for the fiercely independent; but I'm not ready to give up yet myself! Can be very frustrating. Sending you a hug and prayers for your DH.


Swedenme said:


> Thanks Angela , I think not being able to do the things he used to be able to do is what's making him grumpy , I understand that but sometimes it can be hard to bite my tongue constantly
> We were lucky as we had that long heavy rainstorm on Monday that helped the garden a bit , but otherwise like you no rain in sight


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh goodness no! Her batch turned out perfect. Mine didn't as I was trying a new technique. She wouldn't have been disappointed either way as she loves trying new things.


Pearls Girls said:


> Will this disappoint young GD that you are re-doing what she had so much fun making with you?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How exciting! Wish I could go with you! Heck, I wish I could come to Australia! LOL


darowil said:


> I just get in on your birthday Julie I think- Happy Birthday.
> Thanks for finishing off my summary. Had a nice time with our friends- David did plenty of pruning and taught them what to do- if they remember for next year!
> 
> And I've just booked flights to China for November. My SIL suggested a while ago that next time she goes home to see her Mum I might like to go with her. So off I go. Start in Guangzhou and then to her mothers village. Her village is near the Three Gorges so might try to do a cruise and also close to Hong Kong so maybe there instead/as well.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies , another week whizzing past although I'm glad this week is over , think I deserve a medal for not bopping anyone on the head this week , had to go to a meeting concerning nephew on Wednesday I told the 4 people straight that they were bullies and what they were doing was a form of harassment and demanded to know were I report them , niece has since had a letter of apology , and has been awarded legal aid so it won't cost her a fortune every time the witches decide something needs settling in court , also had to put up with husband being in a funny mood all this week , Thursday I caught him getting the ladders out he apparently was going to cut down some big branches , this is the same person that a couple of hours later collapsed in a heap walking towards the kitchen, , it's a good thing I don't like alcohol as I definitely would have taken to drink by now


I hope you have things straightened out for your nephew, what a lot of needless stress created by idiots

I'm glad your DH didn't manage to get on the ladder, I know it must be frustrating for him to be unable to do things but you shouldn't have to babysit him???? hope he's OK after the collapse?
I hope this week is better for you


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have been getting another wild storm tonight, constant lightening for over 2 hrs now & pouring rain . Enough already! We are soon going to grow webbed feet????


Crazy weather for you, is the hay a write off?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Praying for rain , hope they can get them under control at least , the moorland fire to the west of us, is finally out after burning for 3 weeks , the fire fighters and troops that were called in to help can now hopefully get a well earned rest


Great that it's finally out.

We've been watching the news of a fire near Kelowna BC, they have evacuated a bunch of homes but said last night the wind had changed & was blowing it back into already burned areas so they were hoping to get some control soon????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sorry you've had such a tough week Sonja, I hope next week is better. It must be hard on your DH not being able to just do things that he sees things that need doing.
> Glad that your niece has been awarded legal aid though I hope she wont need to use it.
> I'm just off out to do some shopping before it gets any hotter. No sign of a break in the heat and no signs of rain either. We have had no rain since the end of May.


I wish I could share some rain, I always though the UK was cool & rainy


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies , another week whizzing past although I'm glad this week is over , think I deserve a medal for not bopping anyone on the head this week , had to go to a meeting concerning nephew on Wednesday I told the 4 people straight that they were bullies and what they were doing was a form of harassment and demanded to know were I report them , niece has since had a letter of apology , and has been awarded legal aid so it won't cost her a fortune every time the witches decide something needs settling in court , also had to put up with husband being in a funny mood all this week , Thursday I caught him getting the ladders out he apparently was going to cut down some big branches , this is the same person that a couple of hours later collapsed in a heap walking towards the kitchen, , it's a good thing I don't like alcohol as I definitely would have taken to drink by now


Sorry for the tough week.... glad you told the bullies off! They needed that for sure! And good to be an advocate for both your niece and nephew. Glad you caught your husband before he did anything foolish and hurt himself. Hopefully things will settle down for you.... ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The legal aid will help as it was costing her hundreds of pounds each time they decided that the court needed to make the decision, the lawyer she now has says the decisions should be talked over and no need to go to the courts , we'll see what happens


You wouldn't think she should need to be dragged into court but then you also wouldn't think the idiots would try to put your nephew out of his present housing????. Not fair that your niece has spent her $$ in the past but good she now has legal aid. Hope the new lawyer is a good one


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I just get in on your birthday Julie I think- Happy Birthday.
> Thanks for finishing off my summary. Had a nice time with our friends- David did plenty of pruning and taught them what to do- if they remember for next year!
> 
> And I've just booked flights to China for November. My SIL suggested a while ago that next time she goes home to see her Mum I might like to go with her. So off I go. Start in Guangzhou and then to her mothers village. Her village is near the Three Gorges so might try to do a cruise and also close to Hong Kong so maybe there instead/as well.
> ...


Sounds like a great trip


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Angela , I think not being able to do the things he used to be able to do is what's making him grumpy , I understand that but sometimes it can be hard to bite my tongue constantly
> We were lucky as we had that long heavy rainstorm on Monday that helped the garden a bit , but otherwise like you no rain in sight


Yes, most likely - hard on all of you....aging is not for the faint of heart...I know I've said that before????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> I just get in on your birthday Julie I think- Happy Birthday.
> Thanks for finishing off my summary. Had a nice time with our friends- David did plenty of pruning and taught them what to do- if they remember for next year!
> 
> And I've just booked flights to China for November. My SIL suggested a while ago that next time she goes home to see her Mum I might like to go with her. So off I go. Start in Guangzhou and then to her mothers village. Her village is near the Three Gorges so might try to do a cruise and also close to Hong Kong so maybe there instead/as well.
> ...


Wow sounds like a great trip! We'll expect plenty of pictures!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MindyT said:


> d
> 
> How do you "rebatch". Reuse the old stuff in a different way, or???
> Sounds frugal, no wasting anything. That's great. Like going to the frog pond I guess! LOL


I'm also wondering that. I thought if you screwed it up it would be garbage


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, so glad you got to speak words of truth to this crazy situation and glad things are getting better.
> 
> It really is quite difficult learning to live with limitations and knowing what they are. I remember DH trying to get me not to do things with a loud voice and we were outside. I was so embarrassed and mad. I have had years to learn how to deal with these limitations but it does still get me down from time to time. There are some things that have gotten better and then something else seems to take its place. I think for a man it is much more black and white and more discouraging. My inspiration came when I wasn't allowed to walk for a long period of time and I wondered what was the purpose of my life. I couldn't do anything for others and to me that was my purpose. Losing purpose is the worst. My inspiration came from a lady I knew at church who was in an iron lung and Stephen Hawking. I realized that my life had meaning and that the lady in the iron lung and Stephen still used their minds and that it was a chance to develop inside. This must sound crazy, but it is also what kept me from being totally depressed.
> 
> ...


What a great post!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Never saw the word swathing before. Why not? Maybe I just missed it. But this week I was reading an old Longmier book (my DB sent 3 from Montana, as he loves them) and Longmier was talking about the wheat in the fields being swathed but not combined yet. I had to look it up although I did have a good idea of what was meant. Neat to learn so much from KTP every week. We are a fortunate bunch!!


I think because you have a longer growing season in the US, at least the southern parts, swathing isn't necessary as the grain would dry standing, here the season is short so we have to try to help it dry


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Definitely don't use my hands as the lye would burn me. I use an immersion blender and large spoons. Did a rebatch of the 3 lbs I had made with Mya on Wed. Just right but so cut it up in small chunks, melted it and cooked it as for hot process and now have a lovely batch of soap. When I unmold it (later today probably) I'll slice it and will most likely donate this to a group here that are making soap bags for the homeless. This will give them some nice soaps to put in the bags. Just because the recipients are homeless doesn't mean they shouldn't get something special....and it is now very nice soap if I say so myself.


I did get to thinking afterwards that I read somewhere that lye was dangerous ,what a great idea about giving the soap to the homeless


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> You have had a week of it Sonja! It's very difficult for anyone to realise their limitations, but seems to be harder for men for some reason. My DH is reasonably healthy, but still gets mad that at 70 he "can't do anything without sweating like a pig!" I hope this week is better for both you and DH.....one probably follows on from the other?!!


Yes, my DH says since he was so sick last winter he hasn't got the strength in his arms he used to. He's even been riding the exercise bike 7 minutes at a time, 3 times a day through the late winter, spring & now that he has lots of outside work he's still doing it twice a day. I think it's helping his stamina & blood pressure as his BP was lower when he was in hospital this week


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, dear Cathy! OK, but still nothing from Bronwen! 2-00am 22nd July 2018.


Sorry Your DD didn't call,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, so glad you got to speak words of truth to this crazy situation and glad things are getting better.
> 
> It really is quite difficult learning to live with limitations and knowing what they are. I remember DH trying to get me not to do things with a loud voice and we were outside. I was so embarrassed and mad. I have had years to learn how to deal with these limitations but it does still get me down from time to time. There are some things that have gotten better and then something else seems to take its place. I think for a man it is much more black and white and more discouraging. My inspiration came when I wasn't allowed to walk for a long period of time and I wondered what was the purpose of my life. I couldn't do anything for others and to me that was my purpose. Losing purpose is the worst. My inspiration came from a lady I knew at church who was in an iron lung and Stephen Hawking. I realized that my life had meaning and that the lady in the iron lung and Stephen still used their minds and that it was a chance to develop inside. This must sound crazy, but it is also what kept me from being totally depressed.
> 
> ...


Hope you have great day Daralene


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Sounds like a week better gone for you. What was your husband thinking even considering climbing a ladder? Just as well he wasn't up a ladder when he feel in a heap. Does he sometimes feel that he is useless and wants to help? Or forget just how sick he is?
> But positive about your nephew- maybe things will be a little easier now.


He definitely doesn't like not being able to work


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> You have had a week of it Sonja! It's very difficult for anyone to realise their limitations, but seems to be harder for men for some reason. My DH is reasonably healthy, but still gets mad that at 70 he "can't do anything without sweating like a pig!" I hope this week is better for both you and DH.....one probably follows on from the other?!!


Thank you Kate


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How exciting! Wish I could go with you! Heck, I wish I could come to Australia! LOL


We need that magic suitcase ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Crazy weather for you, is the hay a write off?


No, but the quality will sure be down. Good thing DH quit cutting, the standing stuff will be getting course as it ages but at least won't get mouldy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He definitely doesn't like not being able to work


The days must get very long. Maybe he should take up knitting????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh boy! Good thing you have that sense of humour lurking somewhere.


A sense of humour helps lighten the mood sometimes ,


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, you did good to not bop someone. Sorry your week was bad. Hope this week is a lot better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry Your DD didn't call,


Thanks Bonnie, it's pretty typical of what she dishes out- passive aggressive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A sense of humour helps lighten the mood sometimes ,


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I just get in on your birthday Julie I think- Happy Birthday.
> Thanks for finishing off my summary. Had a nice time with our friends- David did plenty of pruning and taught them what to do- if they remember for next year!
> 
> And I've just booked flights to China for November. My SIL suggested a while ago that next time she goes home to see her Mum I might like to go with her. So off I go. Start in Guangzhou and then to her mothers village. Her village is near the Three Gorges so might try to do a cruise and also close to Hong Kong so maybe there instead/as well.
> ...


Sounds like a wonderful trip Margaret .


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wish I could share some rain, I always though the UK was cool & rainy


It usually is ! I for one am loving this weather as I hate the cold.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Enjoy your day.


Thank you. Always such an interesting conversation when we get to be with DS. He was telling us that he starts work at 6am and helps get the residents ready to go for the day before the vans come and take them for their programs. Then the one resident who can talk, he takes for the rest of the day and they go all over with him in the wheel chair. DS won't need to go to the gym as he said he walks for miles and miles taking him places and enjoying the outdoors, malls, and libraries, etc. Apparently this young man and DS have a great relationship. His foster mother passed away in March and she had taken care of him for years, but when she got too sick he was placed in this home. The real mother is still alive but in a different city and incapable of caring for anyone....sadly his disabilities are due to drugs and alcohol when she was pregnant with him.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, dear Cathy! OK, but still nothing from Bronwen! 2-00am 22nd July 2018.


I'm so sorry Julie. If it makes you feel any better, I've had times my family has forgotten too. I do make a point of reminding DH but I will admit to DS and his family forgetting. At least I get a belated call. I wish your DD would mark her calendar because it would mean so much to you. Maybe she will understand when her children are older and don't call her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are up for Sainthood in my opinion- my path through my husband's dementia years was stripped from me- still get very angry about that- don't even have his address, let alone a phone number.


So sorry Julie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, how exciting to be going to China!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope it is another wonderful performance!


I must say that DGS#2 did a great job. His mother was even surprised as he read lines with her and did them with no emotion. However, during the performance he added his acting skills in and gave meaning to the words. BRAVO...a little funny aside though. His brother told him how great he did and then I heard the two of them laughing and conversing about how he needs to improve being dead. DGS#2 said that Juliette needed to be able to get the knife to kill herself and he had put it on the wrong side and was on top of it as he fell dead, so he had to move enough for her to be able to get it. It was so subtle that I didn't notice but DGS#1 did. LOL. Funny moment.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma, you must be so proud of your DS and his great compassion.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Definitely don't use my hands as the lye would burn me. I use an immersion blender and large spoons. Did a rebatch of the 3 lbs I had made with Mya on Wed. Just right but so cut it up in small chunks, melted it and cooked it as for hot process and now have a lovely batch of soap. When I unmold it (later today probably) I'll slice it and will most likely donate this to a group here that are making soap bags for the homeless. This will give them some nice soaps to put in the bags. Just because the recipients are homeless doesn't mean they shouldn't get something special....and it is now very nice soap if I say so myself.


How nice to do that!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you have great day Daralene


Thank you...great so far. DH is practicing now and I do so love hearing him play. We'll head out soon for the 2nd performance.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The legal aid will help as it was costing her hundreds of pounds each time they decided that the court needed to make the decision, the lawyer she now has says the decisions should be talked over and no need to go to the courts , we'll see what happens


How awful! Such injustice by idiots in charge. Hope the lawyer now gets things settled. I also think it would be fair if they had to reimburse her the NEEDLESS money she was charged for their incompetency. Might put an end to that type of behavior if they had to pay it back.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmeregma, you must be so proud of your DS and his great compassion.


Thank you Joy. He is a beautiful person and such a good soul.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam and Julie, thank you so much for getting us going and keeping us in the know!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Maatje said:


> A quick note, there are 3 major wildfires burning within 50 miles of our area....it's very dry and the fire fighters are having a tough time. Prayers for everyone's safety. One small town has just received evacuation notice.


Oh no, sure hope you don't have to evacuate!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I must say that DGS#2 did a great job. His mother was even surprised as he read lines with her and did them with no emotion. However, during the performance he added his acting skills in and gave meaning to the words. BRAVO...a little funny aside though. His brother told him how great he did and then I heard the two of them laughing and conversing about how he needs to improve being dead. DGS#2 said that Juliette needed to be able to get the knife to kill herself and he had put it on the wrong side and was on top of it as he fell dead, so he had to move enough for her to be able to get it. It was so subtle that I didn't notice but DGS#1 did. LOL. Funny moment.


 Sounds like great brothers. Great fun.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Friday everyone, well everyone who's not in the southern hemisphere, for you all, Happy Saturday!! lol
> Got the shopping done, and caught up on last weeks TP, now to read through Sam's opening and get caught up on this week with you all.
> David is almost through Iowa, he is headed back from Michigan, he didn't come across any tornado's thank goodness.
> Thank you Sam and Ladies for the new opening.
> ...


My friend teaches at a minimum security prison and encourages the inmates to take advantage of all the education they can.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Just past 7pm here and i know i joined in on last weeks tea party late.
> But the summary has helped a bit. Thank you Julie.
> This week i have to say Sam all your recipes have my mouth watering.
> 
> Will check in later


Mel, have been thinking of you so much and hoping you were ok. Puts a smile on my face to see you posting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Posting Matthew's latest drawing. Isn't it just adorable? In my eyes it has a the look of a young bunny to it too


Awwwww, so sweet. Thank you for posting it.

Pacer, you sure are working hard and still managing a BSJ. Bravo.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> I just get in on your birthday Julie I think- Happy Birthday.
> Thanks for finishing off my summary. Had a nice time with our friends- David did plenty of pruning and taught them what to do- if they remember for next year!
> 
> And I've just booked flights to China for November. My SIL suggested a while ago that next time she goes home to see her Mum I might like to go with her. So off I go. Start in Guangzhou and then to her mothers village. Her village is near the Three Gorges so might try to do a cruise and also close to Hong Kong so maybe there instead/as well.
> ...


Enjoy China. I did a cruise through the Three Gorges when they were building the big dam. I'd love to go back and do it again now that they have flooded such a vast area. Many of the villages we visited are now under water.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which is almost unheard of in Britain- how are the foundations of your house, holding up, Angela!?


My foundations are OK thanks Julie. I live in a town house, so if I start sinking I'll take my neighbours with me. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. Always such an interesting conversation when we get to be with DS. He was telling us that he starts work at 6am and helps get the residents ready to go for the day before the vans come and take them for their programs. Then the one resident who can talk, he takes for the rest of the day and they go all over with him in the wheel chair. DS won't need to go to the gym as he said he walks for miles and miles taking him places and enjoying the outdoors, malls, and libraries, etc. Apparently this young man and DS have a great relationship. His foster mother passed away in March and she had taken care of him for years, but when she got too sick he was placed in this home. The real mother is still alive but in a different city and incapable of caring for anyone....sadly his disabilities are due to drugs and alcohol when she was pregnant with him.


How wonderful for this young man to have such a great relationship with your DS. To have someone take him out so much must be wonderful for him.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think because you have a longer growing season in the US, at least the southern parts, swathing isn't necessary as the grain would dry standing, here the season is short so we have to try to help it dry


Oh, now I get it. Makes sense. Here, we rarely have a drop of rain from May to October or June maybe a drip or two.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, sure hope you don't have to evacuate!


No chance of it getting to us.... maybe if it got to the outskirts of our town they would have to, but we live far enough away from drylands it isnt a problem.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

MindyT said:


> Oh, now I get it. Makes sense. Here, we rarely have a drop of rain from May to October or June maybe a drip or two.


Yes, that's how it is here also.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, dear Cathy! OK, but still nothing from Bronwen! 2-00am 22nd July 2018.


???? I'm sorry Julie. It hurts.... Last year our oldest son wrote us a letter for my DH's Birthday outlining our shortcomings and sins...never a word of congratulation- he lives 15 minutes from us...he hasn't been here in over a year.... my DH turns 78 this August - we've asked DS to come talk to us before then, time will only tell.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> ???? I'm sorry Julie. It hurts.... Last year our oldest son wrote us a letter for my DH's Birthday outlining our shortcomings and sins...never a word of congratulation- he lives 15 minutes from us...he hasn't been here in over a year.... my DH turns 78 this August - we've asked DS to come talk to us before then, time will only tell.....


In Bronwen's case she is the only living one of three. It is so hard with her to gauge her exact feelings but she is seriously repressed. (physically) when she was up here in March she was unable to touch me.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The days must get very long. Maybe he should take up knitting????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Showers, thunderstorms, rain—anything please. We are dry as ever in So Cal. 
Karena


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

https://pinkispalate.com/2013/02/12/nogo-no-onion-no-garlic-pesto/

I just remembered that KAP attendees asked for the pesto recipe I used in the pasta salad.

I just used her formula and used basil and arugula as the greens, pumpkin seeds as the "nuts" with olive oil and pumpkin seed vinegar and oregano and thyme as the sasonings.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the recipe that calls for a hot pot i think could be done in a regular pot - just cooked longer. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all on a cold yet sunny morning in SE Qld.
> 
> Bookmarked the recipe done in pressure cooker. Now to find a smallish one, then learn to use it.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute drawing - think it is a bunny also. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Posting Matthew's latest drawing. Isn't it just adorable? In my eyes it has a the look of a young bunny to it too


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they certainly are easy to use. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Freezer space would be a great help, I've thought about a pressure cooker or hot pot, but have yet to act on the thought.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is you husband alright now? sounds like quite a week. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies , another week whizzing past although I'm glad this week is over , think I deserve a medal for not bopping anyone on the head this week , had to go to a meeting concerning nephew on Wednesday I told the 4 people straight that they were bullies and what they were doing was a form of harassment and demanded to know were I report them , niece has since had a letter of apology , and has been awarded legal aid so it won't cost her a fortune every time the witches decide something needs settling in court , also had to put up with husband being in a funny mood all this week , Thursday I caught him getting the ladders out he apparently was going to cut down some big branches , this is the same person that a couple of hours later collapsed in a heap walking towards the kitchen, , it's a good thing I don't like alcohol as I definitely would have taken to drink by now


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why don't you concentrate on just one thing and forget the others - they aren't going anywhere. by working with just one problem at a time you can focus and do a good job as to what needs done. then go to the next problem and do the samething. --- sam



Pearls Girls said:


> You do the research and then maybe I'll know what to buy. Too many decisions right now with new shed coming etc.
> New car needed. . . New addition needed for handicapped bathroom. . . . They all drive my mind wild, I can't think straight any more.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Joy. He is a beautiful person and such a good soul.


The apple doesn't fall far from the tree!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> A quick note, there are 3 major wildfires burning within 50 miles of our area....it's very dry and the fire fighters are having a tough time. Prayers for everyone's safety. One small town has just received evacuation notice.


Praying for all in the paths if the fires, and all fighting them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies , another week whizzing past although I'm glad this week is over , think I deserve a medal for not bopping anyone on the head this week , had to go to a meeting concerning nephew on Wednesday I told the 4 people straight that they were bullies and what they were doing was a form of harassment and demanded to know were I report them , niece has since had a letter of apology , and has been awarded legal aid so it won't cost her a fortune every time the witches decide something needs settling in court , also had to put up with husband being in a funny mood all this week , Thursday I caught him getting the ladders out he apparently was going to cut down some big branches , this is the same person that a couple of hours later collapsed in a heap walking towards the kitchen, , it's a good thing I don't like alcohol as I definitely would have taken to drink by now


I'm glad some things have been settled in your niece and nephew's favor. Shaking my head at your DH. Is he ok now?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have gotten a few things done regarding housework today. Had a nap and been out with the dog. Feeling better then i have been in almost a month. The nasal spray has kicked in and such a relief. The intense pressure in my sinuses is much better. My ear I am not sure yet how that is coming along. Just in general i am feeling better and less pain. 

I put the face on today and sewed in the ends. 

Louie the super easy lovie
by Marianna Mel on Ravelry


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have gotten a few things done regarding housework today. Had a nap and been out with the dog. Feeling better then i have been in almost a month. The nasal spray has kicked in and such a relief. The intense pressure in my sinuses is much better. My ear I am not sure yet how that is coming along. Just in general i am feeling better and less pain.
> 
> I put the face on today and sewed in the ends.
> 
> ...


Can you divulge your edge stitches, or shall I look her up?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, my DH says since he was so sick last winter he hasn't got the strength in his arms he used to. He's even been riding the exercise bike 7 minutes at a time, 3 times a day through the late winter, spring & now that he has lots of outside work he's still doing it twice a day. I think it's helping his stamina & blood pressure as his BP was lower when he was in hospital this week


I'm glad he's improving


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How awful! Such injustice by idiots in charge. Hope the lawyer now gets things settled. I also think it would be fair if they had to reimburse her the NEEDLESS money she was charged for their incompetency. Might put an end to that type of behavior if they had to pay it back.


Agreed!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have gotten a few things done regarding housework today. Had a nap and been out with the dog. Feeling better then i have been in almost a month. The nasal spray has kicked in and such a relief. The intense pressure in my sinuses is much better. My ear I am not sure yet how that is coming along. Just in general i am feeling better and less pain.
> 
> I put the face on today and sewed in the ends.
> 
> ...


Glad you are feeling better. Nice job on the lovey.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope they get them under control soon, fires are so scary & unpredictable


Yes. I am praying that a planned control burn goes right next suburb over from me this weekend.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> is you husband alright now? sounds like quite a week. --- sam


He's ok , I think with him only being 58 its hard for him to acknowledge and accept that he will never work again


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I have gotten a few things done regarding housework today. Had a nap and been out with the dog. Feeling better then i have been in almost a month. The nasal spray has kicked in and such a relief. The intense pressure in my sinuses is much better. My ear I am not sure yet how that is coming along. Just in general i am feeling better and less pain.
> 
> I put the face on today and sewed in the ends.
> 
> ...


Nice job! Lovey is super cute


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> He's ok , I think with him only being 58 its hard for him to acknowledge and accept that he will never work again


Sorry about this...he's very young to not be active.....must be hard for him....


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Matthew, sweet little bunny. He does look like a young bunny. Maybe it is the twinkle in his eye!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. Always such an interesting conversation when we get to be with DS. He was telling us that he starts work at 6am and helps get the residents ready to go for the day before the vans come and take them for their programs. Then the one resident who can talk, he takes for the rest of the day and they go all over with him in the wheel chair. DS won't need to go to the gym as he said he walks for miles and miles taking him places and enjoying the outdoors, malls, and libraries, etc. Apparently this young man and DS have a great relationship. His foster mother passed away in March and she had taken care of him for years, but when she got too sick he was placed in this home. The real mother is still alive but in a different city and incapable of caring for anyone....sadly his disabilities are due to drugs and alcohol when she was pregnant with him.


So sad when children are so disabled by their mothers stupidity when pregnant. Obviously your DS is a very caring young man


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Yes. I am praying that a planned control burn goes right next suburb over from me this weekend.


I hope so, that's sounds too close for comfort


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot. TTYL


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> the recipe that calls for a hot pot i think could be done in a regular pot - just cooked longer. --- sam


I am sure it could also be done in a slow cooker. I have an Instant pot and must admit that I rarely use my slow cooker anymore as the Instant pot is so much quicker and makes ordinary tougher cuts of meat so tender and nice. Also does veggies in just minutes. Not paid to advertise, just a happy, often user.
Neat lovie. Some child will really adore it.
Matthew, your bunny, as is the case with all the other drawings I have seen you make, is wonderful.
Darowil, so great you will get to go to China, Perhaps you can have custom clothing made while you are there, if you so desire. A neighbor did so and has a fine custom fit suit. 
Another hot and dry day. Need to get a new sprinkler timer as mine has forgotten to turn on the water unless I do so manually. Hoping for one of the new "smart" ones.
Having a bum right knee. Lifted a 60 kg, obese 4 year old up about 2 feet onto a Gurney Thursday and did a number on the knee. Am doing the glucosamine, chondroitin with boswellin and herbs and hoping it will come right. However, I fear it is a torn meniscus as the knee also wants to give away at times. Was able to do an early AM Penny walk, without problems, so hoping it will heal and recover on its own. I no longer know the orthopods here as we don't do much knee surgery at our center.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all, We have been round to see one part of adopted family and the adults are all rather, hungover from the big party for combined birthdays yesterday.
We were invited but as we have a hearty dislike for the grandfather and his serious booze addiction, and horrible behaviour, we abstained. I gave Nicole her portion of my jewellery and she said I will open it later because I will cry if I do now. Me too I said so she will do it later in private. I hope to meet up with Faye and other daughter Catherine on Wednesday to give them both their pieces of jewellery.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am sure it could also be done in a slow cooker. I have an Instant pot and must admit that I rarely use my slow cooker anymore as the Instant pot is so much quicker and makes ordinary tougher cuts of meat so tender and nice. Also does veggies in just minutes. Not paid to advertise, just a happy, often user.
> Neat lovie. Some child will really adore it.
> Matthew, your bunny, as is the case with all the other drawings I have seen you make, is wonderful.
> Darowil, so great you will get to go to China, Perhaps you can have custom clothing made while you are there, if you so desire. A neighbor did so and has a fine custom fit suit.
> ...


Sorry to hear about the suspected torn Meniscus, Joyce- regards that other matter that you know about- I've spoken to the Police- and hope all is under control.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> I am sure it could also be done in a slow cooker. I have an Instant pot and must admit that I rarely use my slow cooker anymore as the Instant pot is so much quicker and makes ordinary tougher cuts of meat so tender and nice. Also does veggies in just minutes. Not paid to advertise, just a happy, often user.
> Neat lovie. Some child will really adore it.
> Matthew, your bunny, as is the case with all the other drawings I have seen you make, is wonderful.
> Darowil, so great you will get to go to China, Perhaps you can have custom clothing made while you are there, if you so desire. A neighbor did so and has a fine custom fit suit.
> ...


Sure hope it isn't torn and that it heals quickly....


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan, what a lovely person you are. I know your jewelry will be treasured.

Mel, glad you're feeling better. Cute lovey!

Julie, I'm sorry nothing came through from Bronwen. Hugs.

Sonja, glad your DH is okay. 

I thought there was something else but it escapes me...

I spent the day going through stuff in the workroom--might as well try to take advantage of downtime. I sorted & washed a bunch of turkey feathers, as I'd told my BFF I would send her some and then I couldn't remember where I put them! So found and when dry will be ready to go. She paints on them.

And for some reason I am just tired today. Maybe I took my pill too late last night or maybe I'm just tired. Heh. I went through a lot of reviews for sewing machines for future reference and I think I'm cross-eyed now--as well as being slightly suspicious of all of them, as the one that just went dud had 4.5 of 5 average. I'm going to stop thinking about it...still a couple of cabinets to go through. One of them has some loose leaf notebook paper that may end up going to the school supply drive, as I doubt I'll ever use it. I do prefer writing on paper but have a lot of spiral notebooks as well.

I fixed myself a salad for supper--it's hot again here--and so it goes. I prefer heat to cold but would like it more in the middle than the upper end.

Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to hear about the suspected torn Meniscus, Joyce- regards that other matter that you know about- I've spoken to the Police- and hope all is under control.


Oh, I missed that--healing energy coming to you, Joyce.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you for all of the compliments on Matthew's current drawing. I will pass that on to him as he usually asks me what the knitters think. It takes him longer to draw the grass and leaves as he even puts "personality" into it as well as the bunny. He studies the grass and leaves before he draws it. He amazes me and I am blessed to see things as they develop. 

It is so nice to see Cashmeregma posting more often again. I love your adventures and hearing how the grandchildren are progressing in the dramas.

Swedenme...I had a chuckle at you restraining from whacking someone on the head this week. I do feel bad for your DH as it must be very frustrating for him to not be able to do the things he wants to do or thinks he should do. I am glad that you were able to speak your opinion to the young people who think they should do what they want with your nephew.

For those who are in need of rain, I hope you get a long gentle rain soon.

I only worked 9 hours today and then some chasing around this afternoon. Tomorrow I only work for about 3 hours but then chores at home will need to be done. This week I was asked if I would do fruit and vegetables trays for a wedding next May. I guess this bride wants to make sure she has booked me in advance. Of course I agreed to do it. She was one of my Sunday School students when she was in 3rd/4th grade.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> I am sure it could also be done in a slow cooker. I have an Instant pot and must admit that I rarely use my slow cooker anymore as the Instant pot is so much quicker and makes ordinary tougher cuts of meat so tender and nice. Also does veggies in just minutes. Not paid to advertise, just a happy, often user.
> Neat lovie. Some child will really adore it.
> Matthew, your bunny, as is the case with all the other drawings I have seen you make, is wonderful.
> Darowil, so great you will get to go to China, Perhaps you can have custom clothing made while you are there, if you so desire. A neighbor did so and has a fine custom fit suit.
> ...


I hope your knee heals without too many challenges. Such a difficult times when trying to help someone and then hurting yourself.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, glad you are feeling better. Cute wash cloth.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flytyin, oh dear, hope your knee heals without needing surgery.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I was just going through some boxes from the crawlspace. In one was more photos and recipe pamphlets:

“500 tasty snacks” from 1953 by Culinary Arts Institute: 

“Book of Cookies” from 1958 by Good Housekeeping

“Grandma’s Recipes for Mother and Daughter” from 1950 by Grandma’s Old Fashioned Molasses.

And the best one!
”Dishes Men Like” from 1952 by Lea & Perrins 

Some fun reading before they head to the Goodwill shop.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Fan, what a lovely person you are. I know your jewelry will be treasured.
> 
> Mel, glad you're feeling better. Cute lovey!
> 
> ...


I feel a lot less unloved, now- Bronwen has posted a fat parcel/package last Tuesday- so it is more a result of our very poor Postal Service, these days that it has not reached me. In her defence also she was working yesterday, but it is almost always up to me to initiate contact.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I feel a lot less unloved, now- Bronwen has posted a fat parcel/package last Tuesday- so it is more a result of our very poor Postal Service, these days that it has not reached me. In her defence also she was working yesterday, but it is almost always up to me to initiate contact.


Good to know!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Good to know!


 :sm24: Yes!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Fan, what a lovely person you are. I know your jewelry will be treasured.
> 
> Mel, glad you're feeling better. Cute lovey!
> 
> ...


Thank you Sorlenna, I feel it was the right time and right thing to do and although it is emotional I know it needed to go to those I have chosen. They are lifetime friends who have become our very special adopted family and we love them all very much, they bring us much joy.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I missed that--healing energy coming to you, Joyce.


Thank you all for your kind wishes. Praying that it will heal on its own.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you all for your kind wishes. Praying that it will heal on its own.


Oh that sounds painful, take good care of it and sending more healing energy to you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, glad Browen remembered your birthday.

Lazy day. Think it’s the heat and humidity.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Flytyin, oh dear, hope your knee heals without needing surgery.


Thank you all for your kind wishes. Prayers would be appreciated.
Need an update on how you are doing Sassafras..hoping healing well with no more effusion.
Fan, did the new race car get home without incident?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad Browen remembered your birthday.
> 
> Lazy day. Think it's the heat and humidity.


Thanks, Joy- and now I have a parcel to look forward to!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you all for your kind wishes. Prayers would be appreciated.
> Need an update on how you are doing Sassafras..hoping healing well with no more effusion.
> Fan, did the new race car get home without incident?


You have them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am sure it could also be done in a slow cooker. I have an Instant pot and must admit that I rarely use my slow cooker anymore as the Instant pot is so much quicker and makes ordinary tougher cuts of meat so tender and nice. Also does veggies in just minutes. Not paid to advertise, just a happy, often user.
> Neat lovie. Some child will really adore it.
> Matthew, your bunny, as is the case with all the other drawings I have seen you make, is wonderful.
> Darowil, so great you will get to go to China, Perhaps you can have custom clothing made while you are there, if you so desire. A neighbor did so and has a fine custom fit suit.
> ...


OMG, a 60kg 4 yr old????????hope you didn't do permanent damage to your knee


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was just going through some boxes from the crawlspace. In one was more photos and recipe pamphlets:
> 
> "500 tasty snacks" from 1953 by Culinary Arts Institute:
> 
> ...


Those sound like interesting cookbooks. I bet there are some good recipes, I like the old books, you don't need a store to mak them????????Grandmas recipes are probably particularly good. I have one note book of handwritten recipes that was my moms, some are so faded I can hardly read them as they are done in pencil. I'm sad that I didn't get a chance to get others as my brothers girlfriend threw them out. Grrr...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I feel a lot less unloved, now- Bronwen has posted a fat parcel/package last Tuesday- so it is more a result of our very poor Postal Service, these days that it has not reached me. In her defence also she was working yesterday, but it is almost always up to me to initiate contact.


????????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those sound like interesting cookbooks. I bet there are some good recipes, I like the old books, you don't need a store to mak them????????Grandmas recipes are probably particularly good. I have one note book of handwritten recipes that was my moms, some are so faded I can hardly read them as they are done in pencil. I'm sad that I didn't get a chance to get others as my brothers girlfriend threw them out. Grrr...


I have a package to get ready for you tomorrow. Would you like these?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I spent the afternoon helping with a funeral lunch & clean up after. I made a chocolate cake with lazy daisy icing, only 2 pieces came back home so they must have liked it as there wasn’t a big crowd

We have had another hot muggy day & now it’s rumbling again & we are under a severe storm warning AGAIN????????will it ever stop. 
I was down to the garden for a little while but it’s just too wet to do much there. I picked 3 large heads of broccoli 

I’ve been working away on my sweater & thought I was almost done but now I see I have to frog one of the cuffs as I twisted the cable the wrong way on the first row????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have a package to get ready for you tomorrow. Would you like these?


I imagine they would be expensive to mail but if the grandmas one isn't too big or heavy you could send it if you don't want it. Thank you. I could send you the postage ?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I imagine they would be expensive to mail but if the grandmas one isn't too big or heavy you could send it if you don't want it. Thank you. I could send you the postage ?


I have a box coming your way anyway. Enjoy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Yes. I am praying that a planned control burn goes right next suburb over from me this weekend.


I'll pray with you. You don't need that, especially after just having to move.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's ok , I think with him only being 58 its hard for him to acknowledge and accept that he will never work again


I'm sure it's very hard for him.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am sure it could also be done in a slow cooker. I have an Instant pot and must admit that I rarely use my slow cooker anymore as the Instant pot is so much quicker and makes ordinary tougher cuts of meat so tender and nice. Also does veggies in just minutes. Not paid to advertise, just a happy, often user.
> Neat lovie. Some child will really adore it.
> Matthew, your bunny, as is the case with all the other drawings I have seen you make, is wonderful.
> Darowil, so great you will get to go to China, Perhaps you can have custom clothing made while you are there, if you so desire. A neighbor did so and has a fine custom fit suit.
> ...


Praying your knee heals quickly. And that you get beneficial rain.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was just going through some boxes from the crawlspace. In one was more photos and recipe pamphlets:
> 
> "500 tasty snacks" from 1953 by Culinary Arts Institute:
> 
> ...


Those should be fun reading! Is there an oatmeal molasses cookies recipe in Grandma's Recipes?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Those should be fun reading! Is there an oatmeal molasses cookies recipe in Grandma's Recipes?


There are several. Should I copy them for you.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

thewren said:


> why don't you concentrate on just one thing and forget the others - they aren't going anywhere. by working with just one problem at a time you can focus and do a good job as to what needs done. then go to the next problem and do the samething. --- sam


Everything was aiming in that direction until I had car trouble. Steering was getting hard. I took it to a respected mechanic. . . The steering rack needs replacing. Year old tires, even though rotated balanced aligned the front Rt. wears unevenly. It needs rotating again now. The car is inspected through January. The catalytic convertor needs replacement, struts needed, new tires needed and rusting underneath. Who knows what else nee 
ds doing? Suggested I get a different car as it is all a big investment.
DH & I used to car shop together and bounce things off each other. No longer possible.
DS is taking me car looking this week..A vehicle that works well is a necessity.
The side yard was all cleared and landscaped in 2 days this past week. Friend helped design and supervised.

The shed will start this week or next. I am paying a friend to supervise it all.

The new addition with handicapped bathroom and Kitchen re-arrangement have not been settled yet.
DS#2 and I acted out and talked through it tonight. Bathroom is not large enough to manipulate DH into tub with lift chair. He can not swivel his legs into the tub or slide over by himself and he is pretty heavy for me, even though he is not that large. It is just dead weight. I try dragging him like an anchor all day long anyways. Maybe we will eliminate the lift and tub and put in very large 2 person shower ( no step, level to floor) so that I can roll him in & wash him there. Designing, walking and talking through and changing to more desirable..

It was supposed to be 1 project at a time and then on to the next. The need for reliable transportation just threw a big wrench into the project. :sm02:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Here is the new addition to our car collection a BMW 135. It will have the current advertising changed to our company. 
Looking at the green wheels, Kermit comes to mind lol. ????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was just going through some boxes from the crawlspace. In one was more photos and recipe pamphlets:
> 
> "500 tasty snacks" from 1953 by Culinary Arts Institute:
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is the new addition to our car collection a BMW 135. It will have the current advertising changed to our company.
> Looking at the green wheels, Kermit comes to mind lol. ????


Sweet!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

flyty1n said:


> I am sure it could also be done in a slow cooker. I have an Instant pot and must admit that I rarely use my slow cooker anymore as the Instant pot is so much quicker and makes ordinary tougher cuts of meat so tender and nice. Also does veggies in just minutes. Not paid to advertise, just a happy, often user.
> Neat lovie. Some child will really adore it.
> Matthew, your bunny, as is the case with all the other drawings I have seen you make, is wonderful.
> Darowil, so great you will get to go to China, Perhaps you can have custom clothing made while you are there, if you so desire. A neighbor did so and has a fine custom fit suit.
> ...


What pot do you have? :sm02:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, we had the cauliflower steaks that you posted a recipe to, perhaps 2 yrs. ago. It is so good and we still use it. Just wanted to let you know how much we like it and think of you whenever I make it. Mmmmm good.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> What pot do you have? :sm02:


Flyty1n, I was wondering about the instantpot and how good it was. :You've convinced me....I'm getting one. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Everything was aiming in that direction until I had car trouble. Steering was getting hard. I took it to a respected mechanic. . . The steering rack needs replacing. Year old tires, even though rotated balanced aligned the front Rt. wears unevenly. It needs rotating again now. The car is inspected through January. The catalytic convertor needs replacement, struts needed, new tires needed and rusting underneath. Who knows what else nee
> ds doing? Suggested I get a different car as it is all a big investment.
> DH & I used to car shop together and bounce things off each other. No longer possible.
> DS is taking me car looking this week..A vehicle that works well is a necessity.
> ...


So sorry about the car. Hoping it won't ruin everything you are planning, but it sounds like it will.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, so happy to hear that Bronwen let you know she sent you a package and it just hasn’t arrived because of the silly mail. Hope you get it soon!!!!!! Yay....that sure makes for a happier birthday.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Here is the new addition to our car collection a BMW 135. It will have the current advertising changed to our company.
> Looking at the green wheels, Kermit comes to mind lol. ????


That will get attention and hopefully will be a tax deduction since it is advertising the company.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> I am sure it could also be done in a slow cooker. I have an Instant pot and must admit that I rarely use my slow cooker anymore as the Instant pot is so much quicker and makes ordinary tougher cuts of meat so tender and nice. Also does veggies in just minutes. Not paid to advertise, just a happy, often user.
> Neat lovie. Some child will really adore it.
> Matthew, your bunny, as is the case with all the other drawings I have seen you make, is wonderful.
> Darowil, so great you will get to go to China, Perhaps you can have custom clothing made while you are there, if you so desire. A neighbor did so and has a fine custom fit suit.
> ...


Oh no, so sorry to hear about your knee being so painful. Wow, that is a lot of weight for a 4 year old if I'm figuring right with 1 kg equal to 2.2 lbs or is it 2.2 lbs is equal to 1 kg. Well it must be the latter.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Off to bed. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, so happy to hear that Bronwen let you know she sent you a package and it just hasn't arrived because of the silly mail. Hope you get it soon!!!!!! Yay....that sure makes for a happier birthday.


It does indeed! I've picked up your PM, and will answer later!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flytyin, thank you for asking. Incision healing, dont think it will need draining this week. Disappointed in my mental attitude. Seem to have come off pink cloud that I don't have cancer anymore. Yet shocked by enormity of losing breasts. Better get grateful again, it feels better.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Flytyin, thank you for asking. Incision healing, dont think it will need draining this week. Disappointed in my mental attitude. Seem to have come off pink cloud that I don't have cancer anymore. Yet shocked by enormity of losing breasts. Better get grateful again, it feels better.


Your body is grieving the loss of part of itself, no wonder you feel down. Take care it will get better and that grief will subside in time.
Above all that, you are still you, a lovely mature woman!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Flytyin, thank you for asking. Incision healing, dont think it will need draining this week. Disappointed in my mental attitude. Seem to have come off pink cloud that I don't have cancer anymore. Yet shocked by enormity of losing breasts. Better get grateful again, it feels better.


There are stages to go through. I'm gateful for you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is the new addition to our car collection a BMW 135. It will have the current advertising changed to our company.
> Looking at the green wheels, Kermit comes to mind lol. ????


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, we had the cauliflower steaks that you posted a recipe to, perhaps 2 yrs. ago. It is so good and we still use it. Just wanted to let you know how much we like it and think of you whenever I make it. Mmmmm good.


I make cabbage steaks, very good,but didn't know you could do cauliflower that way


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Flytyin, thank you for asking. Incision healing, dont think it will need draining this week. Disappointed in my mental attitude. Seem to have come off pink cloud that I don't have cancer anymore. Yet shocked by enormity of losing breasts. Better get grateful again, it feels better.


I'm glad to hear you are healing. No doubt you will have "down" days after such major surgery. Hugs


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Wow sounds like a great trip! We'll expect plenty of pictures!


Not while I'm away- I'm assuming very limited internet for a fair bit of the time. I might be surprised. But they also restrict what you can access-for example I don't think you can access Facebook.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That will get attention and hopefully will be a tax deduction since it is advertising the company.


We already get the tax credit for our workshop Ford pickup which has company name on it. This ones purely recreational. 
Looking forward to seeing how it goes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am sure it could also be done in a slow cooker. I have an Instant pot and must admit that I rarely use my slow cooker anymore as the Instant pot is so much quicker and makes ordinary tougher cuts of meat so tender and nice. Also does veggies in just minutes. Not paid to advertise, just a happy, often user.
> Neat lovie. Some child will really adore it.
> Matthew, your bunny, as is the case with all the other drawings I have seen you make, is wonderful.
> Darowil, so great you will get to go to China, Perhaps you can have custom clothing made while you are there, if you so desire. A neighbor did so and has a fine custom fit suit.
> ...


60kgs? Thats a very obese 4 year old. I weighed less than that when I got married (and I was in a healthy weight range).
Hope you haven't permanently damaged your knee.

I wonder if an Instant pot is a pressure cooker?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> I am sure it could also be done in a slow cooker. I have an Instant pot and must admit that I rarely use my slow cooker anymore as the Instant pot is so much quicker and makes ordinary tougher cuts of meat so tender and nice. Also does veggies in just minutes. Not paid to advertise, just a happy, often user.
> Neat lovie. Some child will really adore it.
> Matthew, your bunny, as is the case with all the other drawings I have seen you make, is wonderful.
> Darowil, so great you will get to go to China, Perhaps you can have custom clothing made while you are there, if you so desire. A neighbor did so and has a fine custom fit suit.
> ...


I know how that feels Joyce , hope if it is torn that it's only a small tear and can heal itself ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Had a lovely lunch at an Afghan restaurant. We will look at going back htere again one day. Then took the cake to a park. E has been telling Vicky all week that we cooked a birthday cake for Aunty Maryanne. What type of cake? a Strawberry cake! What did you put in the cake- carrots!! The carrots are correct- it was a carrot cake. Took the icing mixed up and E helped me put it on the cake along with putting the candles in. First ones went in upside down, she finally got the last one right- until Dad told her the pink end went in the cake. Well one end was purple and the other red. E thought the purple looked more pink so it was turned over and was about to put it in upside down as well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was just going through some boxes from the crawlspace. In one was more photos and recipe pamphlets:
> 
> "500 tasty snacks" from 1953 by Culinary Arts Institute:
> 
> ...


Love looking at old pamphlets especially if they have pictures too , interesting to see all the old gadgets they used 
My mother had a gadget that as a little girl I thought peeled potatoes , that I would love now , you put the potatoes inside plus water put the lid on and wound the handle for a few minutes and voila lovely clean potatoes ready for cooking


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I feel a lot less unloved, now- Bronwen has posted a fat parcel/package last Tuesday- so it is more a result of our very poor Postal Service, these days that it has not reached me. In her defence also she was working yesterday, but it is almost always up to me to initiate contact.


That is good news Julie , hope you get your parcel soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Flytyin, thank you for asking. Incision healing, dont think it will need draining this week. Disappointed in my mental attitude. Seem to have come off pink cloud that I don't have cancer anymore. Yet shocked by enormity of losing breasts. Better get grateful again, it feels better.


Highs and lows are part of the healing process Joy , you will get back on your pink cloud again hopefully soon


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I feel a lot less unloved, now- Bronwen has posted a fat parcel/package last Tuesday- so it is more a result of our very poor Postal Service, these days that it has not reached me. In her defence also she was working yesterday, but it is almost always up to me to initiate contact.


Good to know that she hadn't forgotten you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is the new addition to our car collection a BMW 135. It will have the current advertising changed to our company.
> Looking at the green wheels, Kermit comes to mind lol. ????


They are very green indeed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Flytyin, thank you for asking. Incision healing, dont think it will need draining this week. Disappointed in my mental attitude. Seem to have come off pink cloud that I don't have cancer anymore. Yet shocked by enormity of losing breasts. Better get grateful again, it feels better.


Yes feeling grateful does feel better- and you do have a lot to be grateful for. And important to not forget this but don't get on at yourself for feeling grief at losing both breasts- it is a grief process and is to be expected. As you said earlier it isn't like you were still young and so not as important as when young. But they are still a part of what made you you- they are a part of being a woman and as such the loss of them at any age is tough.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, We have been round to see one part of adopted family and the adults are all rather, hungover from the big party for combined birthdays yesterday.
> We were invited but as we have a hearty dislike for the grandfather and his serious booze addiction, and horrible behaviour, we abstained. I gave Nicole her portion of my jewellery and she said I will open it later because I will cry if I do now. Me too I said so she will do it later in private. I hope to meet up with Faye and other daughter Catherine on Wednesday to give them both their pieces of jewellery.


It must be a very emotional time for you and for them. I'm planning to do the same in the near future with daughters and grand daughters.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Here is the new addition to our car collection a BMW 135. It will have the current advertising changed to our company.
> Looking at the green wheels, Kermit comes to mind lol. ????


Looks like fun and what a great way to advertise your company when it's changed.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Your body is grieving the loss of part of itself, no wonder you feel down. Take care it will get better and that grief will subside in time.
> Above all that, you are still you, a lovely mature woman!


Well said Fan. I totally agree with you. 
Take care of yourself Joy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Your body is grieving the loss of part of itself, no wonder you feel down. Take care it will get better and that grief will subside in time.
> Above all that, you are still you, a lovely mature woman!


Well said, Fran!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is good news Julie , hope you get your parcel soon


I am hoping I can organise delivery for Thursday- I will be ringing the Postmen's Branch early in the morning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good to know that she hadn't forgotten you.


It surely was!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I just get in on your birthday Julie I think- Happy Birthday.
> Thanks for finishing off my summary. Had a nice time with our friends- David did plenty of pruning and taught them what to do- if they remember for next year!
> 
> And I've just booked flights to China for November. My SIL suggested a while ago that next time she goes home to see her Mum I might like to go with her. So off I go. Start in Guangzhou and then to her mothers village. Her village is near the Three Gorges so might try to do a cruise and also close to Hong Kong so maybe there instead/as well.
> ...


Oh wow how exciting. It should be a wonderful trip. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello Cathy- I am just about to unplug, and head to bed! Enjoy your catch up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My main work table in the sitting room.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> How exciting! Wish I could go with you! Heck, I wish I could come to Australia! LOL


I wish so too..... :sm17:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello Cathy- I am just about to unplug, and head to bed! Enjoy your catch up!


Hi Julie, just trying to catch up now on here, I am nearly there. LOL.

Sleep well and hope you can stay warm. No news of electricians coming to make your heating etc safer?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Maatje said:


> ???? I'm sorry Julie. It hurts.... Last year our oldest son wrote us a letter for my DH's Birthday outlining our shortcomings and sins...never a word of congratulation- he lives 15 minutes from us...he hasn't been here in over a year.... my DH turns 78 this August - we've asked DS to come talk to us before then, time will only tell.....


That is such a shame. I hope he does come back into your lives.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> In Bronwen's case she is the only living one of three. It is so hard with her to gauge her exact feelings but she is seriously repressed. (physically) when she was up here in March she was unable to touch me.


Sad.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I feel a lot less unloved, now- Bronwen has posted a fat parcel/package last Tuesday- so it is more a result of our very poor Postal Service, these days that it has not reached me. In her defence also she was working yesterday, but it is almost always up to me to initiate contact.


Oh I am so glad that you have a present on it's way from her. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My main work table in the sitting room.


That's a worry for you Julie.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Everything was aiming in that direction until I had car trouble. Steering was getting hard. I took it to a respected mechanic. . . The steering rack needs replacing. Year old tires, even though rotated balanced aligned the front Rt. wears unevenly. It needs rotating again now. The car is inspected through January. The catalytic convertor needs replacement, struts needed, new tires needed and rusting underneath. Who knows what else nee
> ds doing? Suggested I get a different car as it is all a big investment.
> DH & I used to car shop together and bounce things off each other. No longer possible.
> DS is taking me car looking this week..A vehicle that works well is a necessity.
> ...


I think doing a larger shower that is all level would be the way to go for sure.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Here is the new addition to our car collection a BMW 135. It will have the current advertising changed to our company.
> Looking at the green wheels, Kermit comes to mind lol. ????


Wow!! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, so sorry to hear about your knee being so painful. Wow, that is a lot of weight for a 4 year old if I'm figuring right with 1 kg equal to 2.2 lbs or is it 2.2 lbs is equal to 1 kg. Well it must be the latter.


That is a huge weight for a 4 year old.... it is slightly heavier than me! :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Your body is grieving the loss of part of itself, no wonder you feel down. Take care it will get better and that grief will subside in time.
> Above all that, you are still you, a lovely mature woman!


Well said. Give yourself time Joy, you have done amazingly well. Big hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Had a lovely lunch at an Afghan restaurant. We will look at going back htere again one day. Then took the cake to a park. E has been telling Vicky all week that we cooked a birthday cake for Aunty Maryanne. What type of cake? a Strawberry cake! What did you put in the cake- carrots!! The carrots are correct- it was a carrot cake. Took the icing mixed up and E helped me put it on the cake along with putting the candles in. First ones went in upside down, she finally got the last one right- until Dad told her the pink end went in the cake. Well one end was purple and the other red. E thought the purple looked more pink so it was turned over and was about to put it in upside down as well.


LOL. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My main work table in the sitting room.


Sorry to hear that someone has damaged one of your pots. I am glad you have Ringo guarding the place. Hope there is no more trouble at all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My main work table in the sitting room.


Shame that someone has broken one of your pots , do you think it's the same person who has been leaving the dog mess on your doorstep , if so it's time to speak to the police , hoping it's just a stupid kid prank which isn't very nice but better than the thought of it being one of your neighbours


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> What pot do you have? :sm02:


Mine is the Instant Pot 8 quart IPDUO80 and I would advise not to get a smaller one. This will handle a 6 pound roast beautifully. It works as a slow cooker as well as a pressure pot and you can saute and steam in it as well. Not advertising, just answering your question. It is very simple to use, just push the button for what you need, lock down the cover and make sure that the steam vent is closed if you are using it as a pressure pot. A large 4-5 pound roast I do at 1 hour and 34 minutes and it comes out delicious. I just rub it with whatever rubbing mix I have, usually just season salt and fresh ground pepper and put 1 cup of broth or water in the bottom and set and forget it. You must always put some sort of liquid in as that is what makes the steam. Did a pork roast rubbed with liquid smoke, kosher salt and black pepper and it was wonderful. Tasted like kaluha pork.

The new speedster racer looks like fun, Fan. Does it use regular petrol or special high grade?
Julie, so sorry about the willful vandalism. I think it is your paranoid alcoholic neighbor. Wish your police would be more proactive in coming to care for you. Good you have Ringo as your watch dog. 
We got a short rain shower last night..so happy. Hoping for more but so far, not predicted to occur.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That is a huge weight for a 4 year old.... it is slightly heavier than me! :sm06:


You are correct. Poor little kid, he was like a big round ball.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Flytyin, thank you for asking. Incision healing, dont think it will need draining this week. Disappointed in my mental attitude. Seem to have come off pink cloud that I don't have cancer anymore. Yet shocked by enormity of losing breasts. Better get grateful again, it feels better.


Awwww. Sorry to hear this. Having worked in 2 different cancer units I know it is a normal stage to go through but not easy. A time of grieving for the loss. Prayers, love and hugs. Take the time you need and know we are here for you. With lots of group hugs the sun will come out from behind the clouds again in your own time. Thinking of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I make cabbage steaks, very good,but didn't know you could do cauliflower that way


I'll have to do the cabbage.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My main work table in the sitting room.


Your place looks so nice. I like that pretty blue carpeting and Ringo looks so regal.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Mine is the Instant Pot 8 quart IPDUO80 and I would advise not to get a smaller one. This will handle a 6 pound roast beautifully. It works as a slow cooker as well as a pressure pot and you can saute and steam in it as well. Not advertising, just answering your question. It is very simple to use, just push the button for what you need, lock down the cover and make sure that the steam vent is closed if you are using it as a pressure pot. A large 4-5 pound roast I do at 1 hour and 34 minutes and it comes out delicious. I just rub it with whatever rubbing mix I have, usually just season salt and fresh ground pepper and put 1 cup of broth or water in the bottom and set and forget it. You must always put some sort of liquid in as that is what makes the steam. Did a pork roast rubbed with liquid smoke, kosher salt and black pepper and it was wonderful. Tasted like kaluha pork.
> 
> The new speedster racer looks like fun, Fan. Does it use regular petrol or special high grade?
> Julie, so sorry about the willful vandalism. I think it is your paranoid alcoholic neighbor. Wish your police would be more proactive in coming to care for you. Good you have Ringo as your watch dog.
> We got a short rain shower last night..so happy. Hoping for more but so far, not predicted to occur.


I can't wait to get an instant pot.

I hadn't seen about Julie having vandalism. I will go back and search for that.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Mine is the Instant Pot 8 quart IPDUO80 and I would advise not to get a smaller one. This will handle a 6 pound roast beautifully. It works as a slow cooker as well as a pressure pot and you can saute and steam in it as well. Not advertising, just answering your question. It is very simple to use, just push the button for what you need, lock down the cover and make sure that the steam vent is closed if you are using it as a pressure pot. A large 4-5 pound roast I do at 1 hour and 34 minutes and it comes out delicious. I just rub it with whatever rubbing mix I have, usually just season salt and fresh ground pepper and put 1 cup of broth or water in the bottom and set and forget it. You must always put some sort of liquid in as that is what makes the steam. Did a pork roast rubbed with liquid smoke, kosher salt and black pepper and it was wonderful. Tasted like kaluha pork.
> 
> The new speedster racer looks like fun, Fan. Does it use regular petrol or special high grade?
> Julie, so sorry about the willful vandalism. I think it is your paranoid alcoholic neighbor. Wish your police would be more proactive in coming to care for you. Good you have Ringo as your watch dog.
> We got a short rain shower last night..so happy. Hoping for more but so far, not predicted to occur.


I've been looking at those pots that do everything and wondering how well they do them. Or don't they do any of them as well as a different machine each?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just got some photos of the kids.
One E has a huge smile on her face after putting the candles on the cake.
In the other she is listening to Gs chest with her toy stethoscope. Her diagnosis 'OK, you OK, you can go now, Bye Bye'.
She was singing 'Miss Polly had a Dolly who was sick sick, so she called for the doctor to be quick quick, Mummy came with her bag and her hat'. Why did you sing Mummy? Because Mummy is a doctor.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Julie, just trying to catch up now on here, I am nearly there. LOL.
> 
> Sleep well and hope you can stay warm. No news of electricians coming to make your heating etc safer?


No, I don't think it's going to happen this winter, judging by the lack of building progress. I try to be patient, and not stymie the friendship with the family- but it can get irksome. There is something scheduled for Thursday Afternoon, that if it happens will be very interesting- but I don't want to tempt fate by saying too much at this point.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sad.


The really sad thing was that DGD took her lead from her mother- not a single hug in greeting or farewell. It is sad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh I am so glad that you have a present on it's way from her. :sm24:


It is nice to anticipate it- it was so totally unexpected.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That's a worry for you Julie.


It really is- it was such a shock when I saw what the thud had been- it happened before daybreak, but neither Ringo nor I realised exactly which direction the noise had come from. Annoyingly, I can't recall the time of the thud- only that daylight had not broken.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry to hear that someone has damaged one of your pots. I am glad you have Ringo guarding the place. Hope there is no more trouble at all.


That would be so good, but my suspicion is it is the same petty minded person of the dog pooh incidents.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Shame that someone has broken one of your pots , do you think it's the same person who has been leaving the dog mess on your doorstep , if so it's time to speak to the police , hoping it's just a stupid kid prank which isn't very nice but better than the thought of it being one of your neighbours


Given the time of night it happened, I think that rules out a child. Besides, Aaron and all his children have been away most of the holidays. My suspicion is it's Hori or his volatile "son in law" (for want of the less polite term) responsible.
I did ring 111, but no sign of the Constabulary as yet- it took over a month before they turned up first time. But I am under instructions to ring 111 immediately if I am alarmed again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Mine is the Instant Pot 8 quart IPDUO80 and I would advise not to get a smaller one. This will handle a 6 pound roast beautifully. It works as a slow cooker as well as a pressure pot and you can saute and steam in it as well. Not advertising, just answering your question. It is very simple to use, just push the button for what you need, lock down the cover and make sure that the steam vent is closed if you are using it as a pressure pot. A large 4-5 pound roast I do at 1 hour and 34 minutes and it comes out delicious. I just rub it with whatever rubbing mix I have, usually just season salt and fresh ground pepper and put 1 cup of broth or water in the bottom and set and forget it. You must always put some sort of liquid in as that is what makes the steam. Did a pork roast rubbed with liquid smoke, kosher salt and black pepper and it was wonderful. Tasted like kaluha pork.
> 
> The new speedster racer looks like fun, Fan. Does it use regular petrol or special high grade?
> Julie, so sorry about the willful vandalism. I think it is your paranoid alcoholic neighbor. Wish your police would be more proactive in coming to care for you. Good you have Ringo as your watch dog.
> We got a short rain shower last night..so happy. Hoping for more but so far, not predicted to occur.


It is very reassuring having Ringo- his ears are so much sharper than mine. There is some pretty awful things occurring locally so I guess a frightened older woman is low on their list of major crimes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Your place looks so nice. I like that pretty blue carpeting and Ringo looks so regal.


Thank you, Daralene- I've got quite fond of my draughty little house- it is quite conveniently designed, especially for one person who likes a bit of space around her, like me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I can't wait to get an instant pot.
> 
> I hadn't seen about Julie having vandalism. I will go back and search for that.


I have been calling it willful damage!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've been looking at those pots that do everything and wondering how well they do them. Or don't they do any of them as well as a different machine each?


I have the Breville one, and used it a lot when I was cooking for Fale.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just got some photos of the kids.
> One E has a huge smile on her face after putting the candles on the cake.
> In the other she is listening to Gs chest with her toy stethoscope. Her diagnosis 'OK, you OK, you can go now, Bye Bye'.
> She was singing 'Miss Polly had a Dolly who was sick sick, so she called for the doctor to be quick quick, Mummy came with her bag and her hat'. Why did you sing Mummy? Because Mummy is a doctor.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:
 

> No, I don't think it's going to happen this winter, judging by the lack of building progress. I try to be patient, and not stymie the friendship with the family- but it can get irksome. There is something scheduled for Thursday Afternoon, that if it happens will be very interesting- but I don't want to tempt fate by saying too much at this point.


Fingers crossed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The really sad thing was that DGD took her lead from her mother- not a single hug in greeting or farewell. It is sad.


 :sm13:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Fingers crossed.


Thanks Cathy!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Just got some photos of the kids.
> One E has a huge smile on her face after putting the candles on the cake.
> In the other she is listening to Gs chest with her toy stethoscope. Her diagnosis 'OK, you OK, you can go now, Bye Bye'.
> She was singing 'Miss Polly had a Dolly who was sick sick, so she called for the doctor to be quick quick, Mummy came with her bag and her hat'. Why did you sing Mummy? Because Mummy is a doctor.


Love hearing the little stories of E , they make me smile although I am now singing Miss Polly had a dolly who was sick sick sick ????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????


Nice car! I love Kermit color. 
Did the Inn go out of business?
What is your company that "Kermit" will advertise?
Is that easy to get all the old advertisement off and new on so that it does not look splotchy?
I never knew there were so many more things to learn besides knitting. etc.
I'm learning about farming and travel, etc.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Flytyin, thank you for asking. Incision healing, dont think it will need draining this week. Disappointed in my mental attitude. Seem to have come off pink cloud that I don't have cancer anymore. Yet shocked by enormity of losing breasts. Better get grateful again, it feels better.


Praying for you to feel better about your loss as it is actually a gain.It is easier said than done, I know.
May you have a blessed Sunday with all good things and thoughts.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry about the car. Hoping it won't ruin everything you are planning, but it sounds like it will.


Nothing ruins my day. All will go on as planned as well as this new angle. My God will never give me more than I can handle and he'll be by my side to get me through. It only complicates things in my mind, not in His.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Love hearing the little stories of E , they make me smile although I am now singing Miss Polly had a dolly who was sick sick sick ????


That reminds me of our jumping rope songs.
https://www.verywellfamily.com/old-fashioned-jump-rope-rhymes-1696145
https://www.buyjumpropes.net/resources/jump-rope-rhymes-songs-buyjumpropesnet/


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I make cabbage steaks, very good,but didn't know you could do cauliflower that way


I don't know how to make any vegetable steaks, but, it sure sounds good.

My DD had a hot pot but after just a couple of years, it just stopped. That is pretty expensive for such a short time.
She got all the accessories and extras for hers for Christmas. She will need to replace with same machine to take advantage of all the stuff she got with it.

That is why I am asking about size and brand.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just got some photos of the kids.
> One E has a huge smile on her face after putting the candles on the cake.
> In the other she is listening to Gs chest with her toy stethoscope. Her diagnosis 'OK, you OK, you can go now, Bye Bye'.
> She was singing 'Miss Polly had a Dolly who was sick sick, so she called for the doctor to be quick quick, Mummy came with her bag and her hat'. Why did you sing Mummy? Because Mummy is a doctor.


Oh that brought back memories of singing that when my GKs were little!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Oh that brought back memories of singing that when my GKs were little!


I love hearing the "E" stories.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The really sad thing was that DGD took her lead from her mother- not a single hug in greeting or farewell. It is sad.


Very sad not to be able to hug your grandchildren.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> That reminds me of our jumping rope songs.
> https://www.verywellfamily.com/old-fashioned-jump-rope-rhymes-1696145
> https://www.buyjumpropes.net/resources/jump-rope-rhymes-songs-buyjumpropesnet/


Lol the down in the valley song reminded me of a bit ruder one an English cousin learnt me when I was about 6 , mother was not amused ????so I sang it a lot :sm23:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I don't know how to make any vegetable steaks, but, it sure sounds good.
> 
> My DD had a hot pot but after just a couple of years, it just stopped. That is pretty expensive for such a short time.
> She got all the accessories and extras for hers for Christmas. She will need to replace with same machine to take advantage of all the stuff she got with it.
> ...


Mine is going on its 3rd year and used at least once or twice a week. I would think any major brand would work well. Williams Sonoma, Breville and Instant Pot are all major brands. I bought mine at the Williams Sonoma store but coiuld have saved money by getting it on Amazon I later learned. It cost about $99.00 and has well paid for itself. As I said, just a happy customer. I added a clear glass lid later as I like to makes stews and watch them through the lid.

Sassafras, prayers for your healing. I know that you have had major trauma and it will take time to grieve your loss. Should you decide that you later want them, I would happily make you a pair of knitted knockers in any color you chose..or, you would probably prefer to make them yourself as you are a far better knitter than I am. However, the offer is real. Take care and be kind to yourself. Hugs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I feel a lot less unloved, now- Bronwen has posted a fat parcel/package last Tuesday- so it is more a result of our very poor Postal Service, these days that it has not reached me. In her defence also she was working yesterday, but it is almost always up to me to initiate contact.


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a question for you bakers/cooks. I want to make another peach cobbler and wondered if I can substitute coconut oil for the stick of butter? I want to take it to knitting group where I know one person who is dairy intolerant so I'd like to make it dairy free.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes...definitely a "Kermit" car...LOL. Lots of fun for your DH.


Fan said:


> Here is the new addition to our car collection a BMW 135. It will have the current advertising changed to our company.
> Looking at the green wheels, Kermit comes to mind lol. ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same here! I'd be interested in know what brand/type you got too. Edit: Saw you posted it; thank you!



Cashmeregma said:


> Flyty1n, I was wondering about the instantpot and how good it was. :You've convinced me....I'm getting one. :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol the down in the valley song reminded me of a bit ruder one an English cousin learnt me when I was about 6 , mother was not amused ????so I sang it a lot :sm23:


Of course I want to hear it now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear; why would someone smash a pot? Was it one of yours? Could it be the neighbor who in the past has falsely accused Ringo of doing his "business" in his yard?


Lurker 2 said:


> My main work table in the sitting room.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a question for you bakers/cooks. I want to make another peach cobbler and wondered if I can substitute coconut oil for the stick of butter? I want to take it to knitting group where I know one person who is dairy intolerant so I'd like to make it dairy free.


Coconut oil would work.
https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/vegan-peach-cobbler-3416266?ic1=amp_reviews


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Rookie!


RookieRetiree said:


> Coconut oil would work.
> https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/vegan-peach-cobbler-3416266?ic1=amp_reviews


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Managed to download some photos from our trip down the Rhine.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, thank you so much.
Jeanette, thank you, I’m grateful for you!
Bonnie, thank you. This too shall pass.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

marking my page


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you.
Margaret, thank you. Enjoyed story of E’s “strawberry” cake.
Angela, thank you.
Julie, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, thank you. Hugs back.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I feel a lot less unloved, now- Bronwen has posted a fat parcel/package last Tuesday- so it is more a result of our very poor Postal Service, these days that it has not reached me. In her defence also she was working yesterday, but it is almost always up to me to initiate contact.


How nice for you! Sorry the post office is so unreliable.... hope it reaches you soon!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma, thank you for support and understanding.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

PearlsGirls, thank you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Managed to download some photos from our trip down the Rhine.


Great pictures Kate. i specially like the one of the cathedral at night.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was just going through some boxes from the crawlspace. In one was more photos and recipe pamphlets:
> 
> "500 tasty snacks" from 1953 by Culinary Arts Institute:
> 
> ...


Sounds like fun reading....some of those older recipes are wonderful. Though I draw the line at the orange jello with grated carrot my mil used to make....gag - or she also made the lime jello with chopped celery....double gag....


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flytyin, thank you so much. 
Kate, love pics!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Sounds like fun reading....some of those older recipes are wonderful. Though I draw the line at the orange jello with grated carrot my mil used to make....gag - or she also made the lime jello with chopped celery....double gag....


Ha ha; There are a lot of those recipes and many aspics (some I remember fondly). I also saw a lot of oxtails and tongue recipes.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Everything was aiming in that direction until I had car trouble. Steering was getting hard. I took it to a respected mechanic. . . The steering rack needs replacing. Year old tires, even though rotated balanced aligned the front Rt. wears unevenly. It needs rotating again now. The car is inspected through January. The catalytic convertor needs replacement, struts needed, new tires needed and rusting underneath. Who knows what else nee
> ds doing? Suggested I get a different car as it is all a big investment.
> DH & I used to car shop together and bounce things off each other. No longer possible.
> DS is taking me car looking this week..A vehicle that works well is a necessity.
> ...


Sounds like you are getting somewhere tho! Glad you have help. Hope you get a good car sooner than later. Reliable transportation is a necessity. You don't want to be stranded somewhere with DH in tow!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Here is the new addition to our car collection a BMW 135. It will have the current advertising changed to our company.
> Looking at the green wheels, Kermit comes to mind lol. ????


Nice wheels! Kermit indeed!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Flytyin, thank you for asking. Incision healing, dont think it will need draining this week. Disappointed in my mental attitude. Seem to have come off pink cloud that I don't have cancer anymore. Yet shocked by enormity of losing breasts. Better get grateful again, it feels better.


You are grieving which is very normal. I lost one due to a mastectomy and went through that process as well. It was kind of shocking when the feelings came as I wasn't expecting it. Hugs and blessings


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Not while I'm away- I'm assuming very limited internet for a fair bit of the time. I might be surprised. But they also restrict what you can access-for example I don't think you can access Facebook.


Of course, makes sense


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My main work table in the sitting room.


Your room looks cozy! What a nasty thing for someone to do. Glad you have Ringo to alert you and protect you.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> That is such a shame. I hope he does come back into your lives.


Thank you, we do too. We pray for that daily. In Gods good timing - just need to be patient.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> You are correct. Poor little kid, he was like a big round ball.


Seriously awful


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm just getting on to Friday's TP and you're already up to 22 pages. Thanks everyone for the start of another week.\

Julie - I missed your birthday. I hope you had a lovely day and are feeling much better.

Now back to catch up.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Posting Matthew's latest drawing. Isn't it just adorable? In my eyes it has a the look of a young bunny to it too


You're right; it is adorable.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a question for you bakers/cooks. I want to make another peach cobbler and wondered if I can substitute coconut oil for the stick of butter? I want to take it to knitting group where I know one person who is dairy intolerant so I'd like to make it dairy free.


I would think so Gwen. I have DH kids and have used it in apple crisp..... so I would assume it's fine for a cobbler?should read dairy free or df lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have been getting another wild storm tonight, constant lightening for over 2 hrs now & pouring rain . Enough already! We are soon going to grow webbed feet????


We got it this morning about 2 a.m. and rained until about 8. Everything is soggy but not as bad as yours. I knew it would rain because I washed the car yesterday. :sm09:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> Managed to download some photos from our trip down the Rhine.


Lovely photos!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies , another week whizzing past although I'm glad this week is over , think I deserve a medal for not bopping anyone on the head this week , had to go to a meeting concerning nephew on Wednesday I told the 4 people straight that they were bullies and what they were doing was a form of harassment and demanded to know were I report them , niece has since had a letter of apology , and has been awarded legal aid so it won't cost her a fortune every time the witches decide something needs settling in court , also had to put up with husband being in a funny mood all this week , Thursday I caught him getting the ladders out he apparently was going to cut down some big branches , this is the same person that a couple of hours later collapsed in a heap walking towards the kitchen, , it's a good thing I don't like alcohol as I definitely would have taken to drink by now


I hope the new week is better. You deserve a bit of peace in your life.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Praying for rain , hope they can get them under control at least , the moorland fire to the west of us, is finally out after burning for 3 weeks , the fire fighters and troops that were called in to help can now hopefully get a well earned rest


We have a peat bog not far and there is concern that it might catch fire in this heat. Hopefully the rain we had overnight has dampened it enough. Your fire fighters certainly deserve a rest.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Love looking at old pamphlets especially if they have pictures too , interesting to see all the old gadgets they used
> My mother had a gadget that as a little girl I thought peeled potatoes , that I would love now , you put the potatoes inside plus water put the lid on and wound the handle for a few minutes and voila lovely clean potatoes ready for cooking


My mom used to put fresh dug potatoes in a big bucket with water & then bounce them around with a baseball bat, they came out nice & clean with no scrubbing but I've never seen anything that peeled older potatoes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I just get in on your birthday Julie I think- Happy Birthday.
> Thanks for finishing off my summary. Had a nice time with our friends- David did plenty of pruning and taught them what to do- if they remember for next year!
> 
> And I've just booked flights to China for November. My SIL suggested a while ago that next time she goes home to see her Mum I might like to go with her. So off I go. Start in Guangzhou and then to her mothers village. Her village is near the Three Gorges so might try to do a cruise and also close to Hong Kong so maybe there instead/as well.
> ...


Good for you to take the opportunity to go to China with your SIL. It sounds like a great trip.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

KateB said:


> Managed to download some photos from our trip down the Rhine.


nice professional pictures .


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are several. Should I copy them for you.


Please!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My main work table in the sitting room.


Sorry you are having trouble with vandalism, hope they catch the person causing the trouble


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'll have to do the cabbage.


I just put a little butter on both side & sprinked it with seasoned salt both DH & DS liked it too. Another advantage of doing it that way is that billing releases whatever causes gas & by cooking this way you don't have that trouble. I've been told it you add it to soup & Make sure it just simmers, not boils there will be no gas either. Just passing this on ãs I know some don't eat cooked cabbage for that reason


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've been looking at those pots that do everything and wondering how well they do them. Or don't they do any of them as well as a different machine each?


My friend bought each of her kids one for Christmas last year & apparently all were very happy with it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just got some photos of the kids.
> One E has a huge smile on her face after putting the candles on the cake.
> In the other she is listening to Gs chest with her toy stethoscope. Her diagnosis 'OK, you OK, you can go now, Bye Bye'.
> She was singing 'Miss Polly had a Dolly who was sick sick, so she called for the doctor to be quick quick, Mummy came with her bag and her hat'. Why did you sing Mummy? Because Mummy is a doctor.


Cute


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Everything was aiming in that direction until I had car trouble. Steering was getting hard. I took it to a respected mechanic. . . The steering rack needs replacing. Year old tires, even though rotated balanced aligned the front Rt. wears unevenly. It needs rotating again now. The car is inspected through January. The catalytic convertor needs replacement, struts needed, new tires needed and rusting underneath. Who knows what else nee
> ds doing? Suggested I get a different car as it is all a big investment.
> DH & I used to car shop together and bounce things off each other. No longer possible.
> DS is taking me car looking this week..A vehicle that works well is a necessity.
> ...


I am trying to think back to my days as a service writer for the dealership that I worked for. Does the car not want to go past 35 mph? That was a big indicator that the catalytic converter needed replaced, but that was the only time I remember one being replaced


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is the new addition to our car collection a BMW 135. It will have the current advertising changed to our company.
> Looking at the green wheels, Kermit comes to mind lol. ????


Nice!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Flyty1n, I was wondering about the instantpot and how good it was. :You've convinced me....I'm getting one. :sm24:


My DDIL has one and loves it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Flytyin, thank you for asking. Incision healing, dont think it will need draining this week. Disappointed in my mental attitude. Seem to have come off pink cloud that I don't have cancer anymore. Yet shocked by enormity of losing breasts. Better get grateful again, it feels better.


Hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Your body is grieving the loss of part of itself, no wonder you feel down. Take care it will get better and that grief will subside in time.
> Above all that, you are still you, a lovely mature woman!


Well said


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My main work table in the sitting room.


Sorry to hear you are having trouble with vandalism. Hope something can be done about it. Hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just got some photos of the kids.
> One E has a huge smile on her face after putting the candles on the cake.
> In the other she is listening to Gs chest with her toy stethoscope. Her diagnosis 'OK, you OK, you can go now, Bye Bye'.
> She was singing 'Miss Polly had a Dolly who was sick sick, so she called for the doctor to be quick quick, Mummy came with her bag and her hat'. Why did you sing Mummy? Because Mummy is a doctor.


Lol! I love hearing about E and G!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is very reassuring having Ringo- his ears are so much sharper than mine. There is some pretty awful things occurring locally so I guess a frightened older woman is low on their list of major crimes.


Sad that you are less of a concern for the police, even if there is other things that are awful going on.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I don't know how to make any vegetable steaks, but, it sure sounds good.
> 
> My DD had a hot pot but after just a couple of years, it just stopped. That is pretty expensive for such a short time.
> She got all the accessories and extras for hers for Christmas. She will need to replace with same machine to take advantage of all the stuff she got with it.
> ...


For the cabbage"steaks" cut 1" slabs of the cabbage, sprinkle with salt and pepper, drizzle with olive oil and and bake, I think it was at 425 degrees for 20-30 minutes. It's been awhile since I've made them. Very good!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a question for you bakers/cooks. I want to make another peach cobbler and wondered if I can substitute coconut oil for the stick of butter? I want to take it to knitting group where I know one person who is dairy intolerant so I'd like to make it dairy free.


I have no idea. I have only used coconut oil in the skillet when making DH's eggs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Managed to download some photos from our trip down the Rhine.


Wow! Breathtaking photos!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My mom used to put fresh dug potatoes in a big bucket with water & then bounce them around with a baseball bat, they came out nice & clean with no scrubbing but I've never seen anything that peeled older potatoes.


They have potato peeling machines on Amazon.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12:45 pm and finally caught up.
Busy yesterday.

Sassafrass sending positive vibes, healing thoughts and gentle hugs xo


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, I didn't even get on the computer yesterday, I don't think. I know I opened the laptop up and signed on, but I think that's as far as it ever got. 
Marla and I went to the farmers market yesterday, only got carrots and locally roasted coffee beans, and went for coffee, and to walmart for a few things, then we went and got fish and chips from the food truck that does them, they are only in the area a couple times a month, and they do a fabulous job. 
David got home yesterday afternoon, poor guy was up and driving at 3 am, he'd had his 10 hours off duty, but he was ready for bed early, I was out helping the neighbor stain and distress cedar planks to put on oldest daughters bedroom wall for accent. lol I made it home at 2 minutes past midnight. 
I have plenty of pages to catch up on now. 
I did finish my socks Friday night, now back to the sweaters.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies , another week whizzing past although I'm glad this week is over , think I deserve a medal for not bopping anyone on the head this week , had to go to a meeting concerning nephew on Wednesday I told the 4 people straight that they were bullies and what they were doing was a form of harassment and demanded to know were I report them , niece has since had a letter of apology , and has been awarded legal aid so it won't cost her a fortune every time the witches decide something needs settling in court , also had to put up with husband being in a funny mood all this week , Thursday I caught him getting the ladders out he apparently was going to cut down some big branches , this is the same person that a couple of hours later collapsed in a heap walking towards the kitchen, , it's a good thing I don't like alcohol as I definitely would have taken to drink by now


Well done!!! It's good that your niece and nephew have you to be there for them. Hopefully the legal aid will be helpful. 
Oh no!!! glad you caught him before he was up on the ladders, scary that he collapsed later though, I hope he's okay and didn't damage himself on the way down.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> You do the research and then maybe I'll know what to buy. Too many decisions right now with new shed coming etc.
> New car needed. . . New addition needed for handicapped bathroom. . . . They all drive my mind wild, I can't think straight any more.


Lol, I do have a pressure canner for canning, and I should be able to use it as a pressure cooker, but I haven't tried it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I just get in on your birthday Julie I think- Happy Birthday.
> Thanks for finishing off my summary. Had a nice time with our friends- David did plenty of pruning and taught them what to do- if they remember for next year!
> 
> And I've just booked flights to China for November. My SIL suggested a while ago that next time she goes home to see her Mum I might like to go with her. So off I go. Start in Guangzhou and then to her mothers village. Her village is near the Three Gorges so might try to do a cruise and also close to Hong Kong so maybe there instead/as well.
> ...


What a fabulous trip!! That should be so much fun, be sure to take us lots of photos please. 
No, neither of those should count against your yarn diet. :sm04:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maatje, exactly, I was not expecting grief. I’ve not been fond of my breasts as they were always ginormous especially as at my tallest I was 5’1”. So totally unexpected. Thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, sad you have to deal with vandals.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Just look st that sweet face! Great work Matthew!!!!
> 
> KayeJo, Jack and I had a 5 cu. ft. freezer. It was small but held an amazing amt. Sometimes Lowe's sells damaged appliances very reasonably, or you could find one on Craig's list. I gave ours away when I moved to the sorority house.


Oh, I have a small chest freezer, I am going to get an upright, I hate digging for everything, but a freezer would be good for Heather to have, so she can have some meals made ahead.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Joy, sending you a gentle hug. Your grief is not at all surprising. When and if you feel like it, here is a positive thing that helped me when going thru some difficult times. Start a simple gratitude journal. Every morning when you start the day, write down five things from the day before for which you are grateful. They can be simple things and repeating is acceptable. For instance, I could be grateful for my three kids every day. Eventually, I found myself going thru the day sort of looking for things I could write down the next am. It seemed like it slowly changed the way I looked at the day. 

Mmmmm. All the talk about cauliflower steaks makes me want to make some. I know I will be grateful for them tomorrow!

DGS and I just finished a joint painting of the sunset we saw as we rode home from dinner last night. The sun was almost down; it was huge and a very bright red and orange, and the clouds were gray and pink.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Managed to download some photos from our trip down the Rhine.


Beautiful pictures Kate


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you all re the Kermit car, it will be a gas guzzler using high octane race fuel. Stu is a very happy boy! I look forward to seeing it next weekend.
Kate the photos are fabulous, the cathedral looks just how I remember it, imposing and impressive.
Our Nicole texted me last night re jewellery, she is overwhelmed and thrilled and that makes me happy too. 
We were burgled in the 1970s and I lost my whole box of jewellery, some was from my grandmother, so I began collecting again and 
have ended up with many nice pieces, both precious and costume, so it was time to pass them to our family to enjoy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Think I'm melting , it's a balmy 27c here at 7 pm and not a breeze to be had anywhere although it is cooler than the 30 c it was earlier


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think I'm melting , it's a balmy 27c here at 7 pm and not a breeze to be had anywhere although it is cooler than the 30 c it was earlier


Would gladly swap, we will be lucky to get to 15C today. It is hard to work in those sticky temps though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Very sad not to be able to hug your grandchildren.


It really is! Hugs should be there for all Grandchildren/Grandparents, but not in this family, sadly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh dear; why would someone smash a pot? Was it one of yours? Could it be the neighbor who in the past has falsely accused Ringo of doing his "business" in his yard?


Yes it was one of my pots, out front. Hori of the dog pooh incident is my major suspect.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Managed to download some photos from our trip down the Rhine.


I did not get to the Rhine while I was in Germany- but this looks very similar to the country around Neuenrade where I was staying.
Great photos, Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> How nice for you! Sorry the post office is so unreliable.... hope it reaches you soon!


 :sm24: Thank you, Maatje! I will ring the PO Postmen's Branch once it gets to 8 a.m., hopefully to sort out the delivery! I keep my letterbox locked because I've had so much mail go missing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Your room looks cozy! What a nasty thing for someone to do. Glad you have Ringo to alert you and protect you.


 :sm24: Thank you! I was quite shocked when I found it. I am so glad to have my Ringo- he is such a good boy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm just getting on to Friday's TP and you're already up to 22 pages. Thanks everyone for the start of another week.\
> 
> Julie - I missed your birthday. I hope you had a lovely day and are feeling much better.
> 
> Now back to catch up.


Thank you Liz! No worries- my friend Anne is taking me for lunch on Tuesday- so it is at least a four day celebration.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My mom used to put fresh dug potatoes in a big bucket with water & then bounce them around with a baseball bat, they came out nice & clean with no scrubbing but I've never seen anything that peeled older potatoes.


I have a scrubber bowl that attaches to my Kenwood mixer- but the potatoes do need to be a regular shape.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry you are having trouble with vandalism, hope they catch the person causing the trouble


It would be nice to be able to put a stop to the harassment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sorry to hear you are having trouble with vandalism. Hope something can be done about it. Hugs.


It is a major pest (or maybe I should say the perpetrator is the pest!) - I do hope the Police turn up sooner rather than later- but after their last effort I won't be holding my breath. All hugs welcome! Thanks, Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sad that you are less of a concern for the police, even if there is other things that are awful going on.


Trouble is, as far as they are concerned, that I did not actually WITNESS it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, sad you have to deal with vandals.


It is a pain! Thanks Joy!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

So much happened since I last caught up! Lovely photos, Kate. The Rhine castles look so fairytale romantic and Cologne Catherdral is amazing, as are the windmills in fields with old fashioned hay making. We called the heaps of hay ‘hobbles’ and used to collect it all together by hand.
Sassafras, you seem to have been blindsided by the mourning of the loss of your breasts, but I think it must be a big change, and you have been so very brave throughout the whole thing. You are allowed to grieve so be gentle on yourself. 
Julie, I’m glad you’ve not been forgotten by DD but am saddened by the incident with your pot. I do hope that the police take timely action on this, but see it’s rather difficult to prove who was responsible if you can’t say you saw it happen. Your room looks very nicely organised and Ringo, of course, looks rather regal. I’m so glad he’s there to protect and warn you. 

With all that’s going on, and everyone I haven’t mentioned, can I suggest {{{{{{{{{{a big group hug}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> So much happened since I last caught up! Lovely photos, Kate. The Rhine castles look so fairytale romantic and Cologne Catherdral is amazing, as are the windmills in fields with old fashioned hay making. We called the heaps of hay 'hobbles' and used to collect it all together by hand.
> Sassafras, you seem to have been blindsided by the mourning of the loss of your breasts, but I think it must be a big change, and you have been so very brave throughout the whole thing. You are allowed to grieve so be gentle on yourself.
> Julie, I'm glad you've not been forgotten by DD but am saddened by the incident with your pot. I do hope that the police take timely action on this, but see it's rather difficult to prove who was responsible if you can't say you saw it happen. Your room looks very nicely organised and Ringo, of course, looks rather regal. I'm so glad he's there to protect and warn you.
> 
> With all that's going on, and everyone I haven't mentioned, can I suggest {{{{{{{{{{a big group hug}}}}}}}}}


Definitely in on the Group Hug!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Trouble is, as far as they are concerned, that I did not actually WITNESS it.


 :sm13:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

((((group Hugs)))))


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I don't know how to make any vegetable steaks, but, it sure sounds good.
> 
> My DD had a hot pot but after just a couple of years, it just stopped. That is pretty expensive for such a short time.
> She got all the accessories and extras for hers for Christmas. She will need to replace with same machine to take advantage of all the stuff she got with it.
> ...


The cabbage steaks are pretty simple. Just cut slabs off the head of cabbage about 3/4 " thick, smear some butter on both sides & sprinkle with seasoning salt or whatever you like then bake on a cookie sheet 15 minutes at 350, flip over for another 15 minutes. The original recipe used olive oil but I use butter


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol the down in the valley song reminded me of a bit ruder one an English cousin learnt me when I was about 6 , mother was not amused ????so I sang it a lot :sm23:


Kids always learn the rude ones best????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Managed to download some photos from our trip down the Rhine.


Great photos, thanks for posting. That cathedral is really beautiful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Sounds like fun reading....some of those older recipes are wonderful. Though I draw the line at the orange jello with grated carrot my mil used to make....gag - or she also made the lime jello with chopped celery....double gag....


Yuk, I don't like those either & some added cottage cheese to the green jello????it made me think of something that was being recycled ????????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ha ha; There are a lot of those recipes and many aspics (some I remember fondly). I also saw a lot of oxtails and tongue recipes.


I actually like tongue but haven't had it since mom died as DH won't eat it. She used to make oxtail soup too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just put a little butter on both side & sprinked it with seasoned salt both DH & DS liked it too. Another advantage of doing it that way is that billing releases whatever causes gas & by cooking this way you don't have that trouble. I've been told it you add it to soup & Make sure it just simmers, not boils there will be no gas either. Just passing this on ãs I know some don't eat cooked cabbage for that reason


That was supposed to say boiling releases whatever causes gas????????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great photos, thanks for posting. That cathedral is really beautiful


It sure is, and the inside is amazing too. I got quite overwhelmed by the atmosphere inside it. It was as if I could feel all the hopes and prayers from people down the centuries. I think it was built in 1200s, Daralene would know for sure. I have some nice souvenirs of it I bought back in 95 when we were there.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I actually like tongue but haven't had it since mom died as DH won't eat it. She used to make oxtail soup too


Tongue is quite nice, and oxtail in a casserole is very yummy too. We can get the tongue and jelly from it in cans. Haven't had it for many years.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, I do have a pressure canner for canning, and I should be able to use it as a pressure cooker, but I haven't tried it.


I have a pressure canner too, I know the book that came with has recipes for other food but I've only used it for canning


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think I'm melting , it's a balmy 27c here at 7 pm and not a breeze to be had anywhere although it is cooler than the 30 c it was earlier


No danger of melting here today, it's 17C with a very strong cold north wind, brrr


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a pressure canner too, I know the book that came with has recipes for other food but I've only used it for canning


I have one too, but I only use it as a pressure cooker. I very rarely put up things in jars when canning except for those that can be water-bathed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machriste, topic of AA meeting this morning...Gratitude! I’ve used gratitude list before and it does help. Twould be lovely if I could hike in Sierras. Maybe Maya and I will drive up to Onion Valley this week and I’ll put up hammock by stream. Can’t go to Whitney Portals because George’s Fire still burning.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lin, I was blindsided. Came as complete shock as I do know how lucky I am that they got all the cancer and it had not metastasized.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Lin, I was blindsided. Came as complete shock as I do know how lucky I am that they got all the cancer and it had not metastasized.[/quot
> 
> It's a loss and you will grieve. You're equipped to name it and let it have it's space to run the course.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> I have gotten a few things done regarding housework today. Had a nap and been out with the dog. Feeling better then i have been in almost a month. The nasal spray has kicked in and such a relief. The intense pressure in my sinuses is much better. My ear I am not sure yet how that is coming along. Just in general i am feeling better and less pain.
> 
> I put the face on today and sewed in the ends.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great car - shame to cover it in advertising. --- sam



Fan said:


> Here is the new addition to our car collection a BMW 135. It will have the current advertising changed to our company.
> Looking at the green wheels, Kermit comes to mind lol. ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks Daralene - it's always good to hear someone made a recipe and doubly good when they like it and make it again. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, we had the cauliflower steaks that you posted a recipe to, perhaps 2 yrs. ago. It is so good and we still use it. Just wanted to let you know how much we like it and think of you whenever I make it. Mmmmm good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yes - it is a pressure cooker reinvented. --- sam



darowil said:


> 60kgs? Thats a very obese 4 year old. I weighed less than that when I got married (and I was in a healthy weight range).
> Hope you haven't permanently damaged your knee.
> 
> I wonder if an Instant pot is a pressure cooker?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> great car - shame to cover it in advertising. --- sam


I think it will just have our company name on it, nothing like how it is now. 
Stu is not one for anything too flashy, as it undermines the nice shape of the vehicle.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful pictures Kate - i really liked the castle at the end. --- sam



KateB said:


> Managed to download some photos from our trip down the Rhine.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

two of my favorites - for real.



Maatje said:


> Sounds like fun reading....some of those older recipes are wonderful. Though I draw the line at the orange jello with grated carrot my mil used to make....gag - or she also made the lime jello with chopped celery....double gag....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> wonderful pictures Kate - i really liked the castle at the end. --- sam


I enjoyed them very much.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

picture of the socks? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I didn't even get on the computer yesterday, I don't think. I know I opened the laptop up and signed on, but I think that's as far as it ever got.
> Marla and I went to the farmers market yesterday, only got carrots and locally roasted coffee beans, and went for coffee, and to walmart for a few things, then we went and got fish and chips from the food truck that does them, they are only in the area a couple times a month, and they do a fabulous job.
> David got home yesterday afternoon, poor guy was up and driving at 3 am, he'd had his 10 hours off duty, but he was ready for bed early, I was out helping the neighbor stain and distress cedar planks to put on oldest daughters bedroom wall for accent. lol I made it home at 2 minutes past midnight.
> I have plenty of pages to catch up on now.
> I did finish my socks Friday night, now back to the sweaters.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:30ish pm here and since i have some energy and am feeling more like myself i was a busy bee today.

Laundry
Sweep vacuum and mop
Garbage and recycling taken out
Dishes done and put away
Dinner made


Now i think it is time to put up my feet and relax til the dog needs to go out. Lol


Did some say hugs? Group hug? 
I am definitely in.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

For our Aussie ladies, a friend of ours grand daughter 16, visiting Aussie last week was bitten by a huntsman spider. Her arm swelled up at bite site and she can’t fly home until it subsides. Googled it, and hopefully she won’t have bad reaction to it. Her grandmother is quite worried though, as we don’t have them over here.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My friend teaches at a minimum security prison and encourages the inmates to take advantage of all the education they can.


Yes, that's what I told him, he needs to do everything he can, to make sure the second half+ is as successful as it can be. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have gotten a few things done regarding housework today. Had a nap and been out with the dog. Feeling better then i have been in almost a month. The nasal spray has kicked in and such a relief. The intense pressure in my sinuses is much better. My ear I am not sure yet how that is coming along. Just in general i am feeling better and less pain.
> 
> I put the face on today and sewed in the ends.
> 
> ...


Very good that the nasal spray is helping, I hope that the earache is also healing up. 
That's so cute!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's ok , I think with him only being 58 its hard for him to acknowledge and accept that he will never work again


That would be difficult.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am sure it could also be done in a slow cooker. I have an Instant pot and must admit that I rarely use my slow cooker anymore as the Instant pot is so much quicker and makes ordinary tougher cuts of meat so tender and nice. Also does veggies in just minutes. Not paid to advertise, just a happy, often user.
> Neat lovie. Some child will really adore it.
> Matthew, your bunny, as is the case with all the other drawings I have seen you make, is wonderful.
> Darowil, so great you will get to go to China, Perhaps you can have custom clothing made while you are there, if you so desire. A neighbor did so and has a fine custom fit suit.
> ...


Oh yuck! I hope that it heals on its own also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm trying to get caught up, it's a long haul, you all have been busy. lol
I started the liver/gallbladder cleanse from the naturopath, OMG, I made it through day one, but I'll be garlicy by day 4, should keep the mosquitos away though. lolol
The 8 supplement capsules 5x daily isn't so bad, but each day you add an extra clove of garlic and an extra TBS of olive oil, so day one, it's 1 of each, day 4, it's 4 of each, along with the fruit juice, water, 1 whole fresh squeezed lemon/lime, fresh ginger. The gallon of water daily is keeping things interesting. lol
It's another warm day out, but it should cool down over the next few days, it will be lovely come Thursday to be in the 70's. 
Okay, now to read and try to limit my commenting, good luck on that. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Fan, what a lovely person you are. I know your jewelry will be treasured.
> 
> Mel, glad you're feeling better. Cute lovey!
> 
> ...


We got a bit overwhelmed when looking at reviews too, there are so many conflicting opinions, in the end, we went with consumer reports. 
It will feel good to be all decluttered and organized, I _have got_ to get my basement organized, it's driving me batty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thank you for all of the compliments on Matthew's current drawing. I will pass that on to him as he usually asks me what the knitters think. It takes him longer to draw the grass and leaves as he even puts "personality" into it as well as the bunny. He studies the grass and leaves before he draws it. He amazes me and I am blessed to see things as they develop.
> 
> It is so nice to see Cashmeregma posting more often again. I love your adventures and hearing how the grandchildren are progressing in the dramas.
> 
> ...


He certainly does put personality in every part of his drawings. 
Lol, well, she certainly made sure that you'd be available, it's good to be in demand. :sm04: 
Only 9 hours, she says... :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was just going through some boxes from the crawlspace. In one was more photos and recipe pamphlets:
> 
> "500 tasty snacks" from 1953 by Culinary Arts Institute:
> 
> ...


It's amazing the things that are unearthed in a move. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I feel a lot less unloved, now- Bronwen has posted a fat parcel/package last Tuesday- so it is more a result of our very poor Postal Service, these days that it has not reached me. In her defence also she was working yesterday, but it is almost always up to me to initiate contact.


That is very good, too bad that the delivery is delayed by the postal service, but good that she posted it in plenty of time, and that she hadn't made contact, partly because she worked. Too bad that she doesn't contact you more, but good that she is more involved with you now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That reminds me of our jumping rope songs.
> https://www.verywellfamily.com/old-fashioned-jump-rope-rhymes-1696145
> https://www.buyjumpropes.net/resources/jump-rope-rhymes-songs-buyjumpropesnet/


Some of those were new to me, others I knew well and some we said a bit differently. Copied a few to use with E- just not with a skipping rope just yet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I had to look up what 60 Kgms amounted to in pounds, OMG, those parents need to make some serious changes, that's 132.27lbs. :sm06: 
I can't even imagine the all the health problems that that poor child will have before he's even 10, at that type of weight. 

When Carly was 3 &4, I kept telling her mom that she was too heavy, she needed to limit her sweets, change her diet, and get her more active, mom just ignored me, then older sister got diabetes(not diet related) and so she had to change some things, so Carly is much healthier and a weight more appropriate to her age and she's also much more active, but I digress; mom called me one day a year or two ago, she'd been going back through old photos and realized that Carly had been FAT when she was that age, I told her, you should have figured that out when her little fat feet wouldn't fit in any shoes. She felt so bad that she'd laughed me off, thinking Carly was just a cute pudgy little thing, and also that she could have really caused some serious issues had she kept on that path. Hindsight is almost 20/20 vision.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Managed to download some photos from our trip down the Rhine.


They look great Kate.
In case you don't get my reply to your PM I did receive it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those sound like interesting cookbooks. I bet there are some good recipes, I like the old books, you don't need a store to mak them????????Grandmas recipes are probably particularly good. I have one note book of handwritten recipes that was my moms, some are so faded I can hardly read them as they are done in pencil. I'm sad that I didn't get a chance to get others as my brothers girlfriend threw them out. Grrr...


That's really sad, I don't know why people just toss things without consulting anyone else, I know exactly how you feel. Grrr.. doesn't even begin to cover it. :sm22:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Everything was aiming in that direction until I had car trouble. Steering was getting hard. I took it to a respected mechanic. . . The steering rack needs replacing. Year old tires, even though rotated balanced aligned the front Rt. wears unevenly. It needs rotating again now. The car is inspected through January. The catalytic convertor needs replacement, struts needed, new tires needed and rusting underneath. Who knows what else nee
> ds doing? Suggested I get a different car as it is all a big investment.
> DH & I used to car shop together and bounce things off each other. No longer possible.
> DS is taking me car looking this week..A vehicle that works well is a necessity.
> ...


Good that your DS is going to go with you too car hunt, and that son has talked through things with you so that you are able to look things through from different aspects. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is the new addition to our car collection a BMW 135. It will have the current advertising changed to our company.
> Looking at the green wheels, Kermit comes to mind lol. ????


Oooh! Pretty!!!! Lol, love the green wheels.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Flytyin, thank you for asking. Incision healing, dont think it will need draining this week. Disappointed in my mental attitude. Seem to have come off pink cloud that I don't have cancer anymore. Yet shocked by enormity of losing breasts. Better get grateful again, it feels better.


Be gentle with yourself, that's a huge loss to your body, and really, a part that you identify with being a woman, so it's going to take time to readjust your thinking where that's concerned. I'd imagine that it's an awfully lot like losing a limb, in many ways. Your brain and body will adjust, it is just going to take time and a lot of self love. 
HUGS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oooh! Pretty!!!! Lol, love the green wheels.


I don't lol! I think it will be changed to black like his other bmw.

Re the cookbooks, I have a couple from Stus mother which are really good to browse through.
One old book is called Inquire within about everything. It is a real history meander. It was written in early 1900s,
and has recipes, medicinal remedies, card games, etiquette, and housekeeping rules. Some of the stuff is hilarious compared to today's ideas. 
It is a bit tattered and some missing pages but really interesting to read.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> It sure is, and the inside is amazing too. I got quite overwhelmed by the atmosphere inside it. It was as if I could feel all the hopes and prayers from people down the centuries. I think it was built in 1200s, Daralene would know for sure. I have some nice souvenirs of it I bought back in 95 when we were there.


It was the first thing I saw in Europe back in 1978 when I first went there. Walked out the train station very early in the morning and saw it all lit up.
Believe it was the only thing left standing after bombing during the war. What a lot of wonderful buildings the bombing destroyed


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> yes - it is a pressure cooker reinvented. --- sam


Pressure cookers seemed to lose popularity here for a while but are coming back again.

Beginning to think that maybe I should get one of the all in one pots at some time.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> It was the first thing I saw in Europe back in 1978 when I first went there. Walked out the train station very early in the morning and saw it all lit up.
> Believe it was the only thing left standing after bombing during the war. What a lot of wonderful buildings the bombing destroyed


It is quite a magnificent building, I found it good as a landmark when venturing into the town area and getting quite lost wandering about little side streets.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> For our Aussie ladies, a friend of ours grand daughter 16, visiting Aussie last week was bitten by a huntsman spider. Her arm swelled up at bite site and she can't fly home until it subsides. Googled it, and hopefully she won't have bad reaction to it. Her grandmother is quite worried though, as we don't have them over here.


We've always had them but they were considered harmless when we were kids. Only in recent years that realised that they can give a nasty bite- but they aren't poisonous. I don't like them- but that is because they are spiders and I don't like spiders!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> We've always had them but they were considered harmless when we were kids. Only in recent years that realised that they can give a nasty bite- but they aren't poisonous. I don't like them- but that is because they are spiders and I don't like spiders!


Agree with you on that one, we have a red back native one, katipo which is bad . Also the white tail one which is rather nasty. 
Just hoping the girl will be ok and no lasting issues. She has been seen by doctor over there and been delayed flying until it calms down.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Nice car! I love Kermit color.
> Did the Inn go out of business?
> What is your company that "Kermit" will advertise?
> Is that easy to get all the old advertisement off and new on so that it does not look splotchy?
> ...


We own an engineering company, downsized in recent years with just 2 staff and ourselves now. One staff member is a 2nd cousin of mine who has been with us for 20 years. We have seen him go from a silly teenager, to a good family man with wife and 2 children. He is like a son to us. 
We design, build, and maintain parts for a bedding co, and nearby steel mill. Just take on enough work to maintain our needs
and hobbies.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had a lovely lunch at an Afghan restaurant. We will look at going back htere again one day. Then took the cake to a park. E has been telling Vicky all week that we cooked a birthday cake for Aunty Maryanne. What type of cake? a Strawberry cake! What did you put in the cake- carrots!! The carrots are correct- it was a carrot cake. Took the icing mixed up and E helped me put it on the cake along with putting the candles in. First ones went in upside down, she finally got the last one right- until Dad told her the pink end went in the cake. Well one end was purple and the other red. E thought the purple looked more pink so it was turned over and was about to put it in upside down as well.


A lovely day! Lol! She's a character! :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My main work table in the sitting room.


It is a nice little house, too bad that the electric and windows aren't up to snuff, it'd be perfect.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Mine is the Instant Pot 8 quart IPDUO80 and I would advise not to get a smaller one. This will handle a 6 pound roast beautifully. It works as a slow cooker as well as a pressure pot and you can saute and steam in it as well. Not advertising, just answering your question. It is very simple to use, just push the button for what you need, lock down the cover and make sure that the steam vent is closed if you are using it as a pressure pot. A large 4-5 pound roast I do at 1 hour and 34 minutes and it comes out delicious. I just rub it with whatever rubbing mix I have, usually just season salt and fresh ground pepper and put 1 cup of broth or water in the bottom and set and forget it. You must always put some sort of liquid in as that is what makes the steam. Did a pork roast rubbed with liquid smoke, kosher salt and black pepper and it was wonderful. Tasted like kaluha pork.
> 
> The new speedster racer looks like fun, Fan. Does it use regular petrol or special high grade?
> Julie, so sorry about the willful vandalism. I think it is your paranoid alcoholic neighbor. Wish your police would be more proactive in coming to care for you. Good you have Ringo as your watch dog.
> We got a short rain shower last night..so happy. Hoping for more but so far, not predicted to occur.


Thank you for letting us know which one you have, I've looked it up on Amazon, and put it in my cart.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> For our Aussie ladies, a friend of ours grand daughter 16, visiting Aussie last week was bitten by a huntsman spider. Her arm swelled up at bite site and she can't fly home until it subsides. Googled it, and hopefully she won't have bad reaction to it. Her grandmother is quite worried though, as we don't have them over here.


That's awful, poor girl. Hope she's ok soon


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just got some photos of the kids.
> One E has a huge smile on her face after putting the candles on the cake.
> In the other she is listening to Gs chest with her toy stethoscope. Her diagnosis 'OK, you OK, you can go now, Bye Bye'.
> She was singing 'Miss Polly had a Dolly who was sick sick, so she called for the doctor to be quick quick, Mummy came with her bag and her hat'. Why did you sing Mummy? Because Mummy is a doctor.


Lol!! Well, she is correct on Mummy being a doctor. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Love hearing the little stories of E , they make me smile although I am now singing Miss Polly had a dolly who was sick sick sick ????


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Nice car! I love Kermit color.
> Did the Inn go out of business?
> What is your company that "Kermit" will advertise?
> Is that easy to get all the old advertisement off and new on so that it does not look splotchy?
> ...


We do learn an amazing array of topics on here. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That reminds me of our jumping rope songs.
> https://www.verywellfamily.com/old-fashioned-jump-rope-rhymes-1696145
> https://www.buyjumpropes.net/resources/jump-rope-rhymes-songs-buyjumpropesnet/


Those are awesome! I'd not thought of many of those in years and years.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Managed to download some photos from our trip down the Rhine.


Gorgeous!! So in the cathedral, is that the height of the ceilings or are there rooms up near the tops?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's really sad, I don't know why people just toss things without consulting anyone else, I know exactly how you feel. Grrr.. doesn't even begin to cover it. :sm22:


My brothers girlfriend (I know I shouldn't speak I'll of the dead) was a real piece of work, lots of stuff went missing after she moved in with him


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> two of my favorites - for real.


Sam, careful what you wish for! ,,,might turn up at next year's KAP :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It really is! Hugs should be there for all Grandchildren/Grandparents, but not in this family, sadly.


But I bet when you get to see your DGS in person, he'll hug the stuffing out of you and give you enough hugs to make up for all the ones you've missed, he does love his Nana J.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I actually like tongue but haven't had it since mom died as DH won't eat it. She used to make oxtail soup too


Mom used to make tongue as dad liked it, it makes lovely sandwiches but I haven't had any in years and years, don't really see tongue in the shops anymore.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a pressure canner too, I know the book that came with has recipes for other food but I've only used it for canning


I think we'll have to try a few and compare notes. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> picture of the socks? --- sam


Here's the latest ones Sam. 
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/honeybee-socks


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 8:30ish pm here and since i have some energy and am feeling more like myself i was a busy bee today.
> 
> Laundry
> Sweep vacuum and mop
> ...


You did get a lot accomplished, glad you are feeling much better.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the latest ones Sam.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/honeybee-socks


Those are terrific looking Tilbury docks ( Cockney rhyming slang for socks)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My brothers girlfriend (I know I shouldn't speak I'll of the dead) was a real piece of work, lots of stuff went missing after she moved in with him


That's really too bad, and unfortunately we can't go back and retrieve those items.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Those are terrific looking Tilbury docks ( Cockney rhyming slang for socks)


 :sm04: Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, caught up, finally, goodness, didn't think it would happen before Monday. 
Now I think I'm off to bed. 
Night all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think we'll have to try a few and compare notes. :sm04:


I have the cuisinart one and it works really well. I only seem to use it in the winter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have the cuisinart one and it works really well. I only seem to use it in the winter.


It'd be really handy with the heat that we've been having.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Those are lovely socks, Poledra, and you are such an enabler - another pattern just added to my stash.
Mel, good to hear you’re feeling better and getting stuff done. How is Gage these days?
Fan, you and DH have certainly worked hard and deserve a few treats as a result of your successful efforts. Many never think of the engineering skills required to support, indeed make possible, the manufacture of all the products we take for granted. It’s lovely that your jewellery is going to be so loved and appreciated.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

TNS said:


> Those are lovely socks, Poledra, and you are such an enabler - another pattern just added to my stash.
> Mel, good to hear you're feeling better and getting stuff done. How is Gage these days?
> Fan, you and DH have certainly worked hard and deserve a few treats as a result of your successful efforts. Many never think of the engineering skills required to support, indeed make possible, the manufacture of all the products we take for granted. It's lovely that your jewellery is going to be so loved and appreciated.


Thank you so much. Owning a business is very hard work and long hours. We could have retired at 65 but continue to keep going as long as our health holds up and so far so good. The car hobby is expensive but Stu loves it and wants to keep going as long as he is able. Our 2 staff are like sons to us and he takes them out to the car track sometimes and they have a blast.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It'd be really handy with the heat that we've been having.


I tend to grill, use stir fry or air fryer these days.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you so much. Owning a business is very hard work and long hours. We could have retired at 65 but continue to keep going as long as our health holds up and so far so good. The car hobby is expensive but Stu loves it and wants to keep going as long as he is able. Our 2 staff are like sons to us and he takes them out to the car track sometimes and they have a blast.


That's very important.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's very important.


It sure is, after seeing his older brother retire at 48, then sit around drinking and smoking until dying at 74, he declared no way would he ever be like that it was such a waste of life. No chance of that happening, my boy racer has plenty of gas in the tank lol!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Fan said:


> It sure is, after seeing his older brother retire at 48, then sit around drinking and smoking until dying at 74, he declared no way would he ever be like that it was such a waste of life. No chance of that happening, my boy racer has plenty of gas in the tank lol!


My DH is similar in outlook. He's semi-retired twice, each time ending up taking a full time role, as he is right now, but he is finding the extensive travel more tiring these days. I'm off to England this morning (if the fog clears) so am looking forward to seeing him as he's at his parents rather than work, then we're off to see DD in her new house. Her dog has done something to his paw and won't even let her examine it properly so she's going to have to go into work to check him out even tho' this is supposed to be a holiday for her this week.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No danger of melting here today, it's 17C with a very strong cold north wind, brrr


Wish I could share some of this heat , think this summer has to go down as one of the hottest on record


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the latest ones Sam.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/honeybee-socks


Beautiful socks Kaye Jo and such a pretty colour . My socks have ended up in the frog pond , finally got son to try one on and it was too big round the cuff , most of my knitting this week has gone wrong and ended up frogged , I knit another shrug in a pale green colour and thought I had the perfect yarn to make a dress but no it was just too thick so frogged that too , started another dress and halfway through I've realised it's too small to go with the shrug , not going to frog this one though as it's looking quite pretty


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> It was the first thing I saw in Europe back in 1978 when I first went there. Walked out the train station very early in the morning and saw it all lit up.
> Believe it was the only thing left standing after bombing during the war. What a lot of wonderful buildings the bombing destroyed


We had an excellent guide in Cologne and someone asked him if the allies had purposely avoided bombing the cathedral? He said that that would have been a nice thought and that it was partly true....it _was_ bombed, but as the windows had been removed it lessened the damage as the explosion was not contained, and thereafter it was left alone as the bomber pilots used it as a map reference! We saw pictures of Cologne after the war and it was devastated. Seemingly the government wanted to build a new city further along the river, but it was the women who insisted that their men must be allowed to come back home to the same place they had been fighting for. A street level corner of one of the towers had a huge hole in it and the women used bricks from the bombed houses to shore it up. It stayed like this until just a few years ago when it was repaired, but Roco (our guide) said it was very controversial as many (including him) thought that it should have been left the way it was as a memorial to those women and what they went through.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Gorgeous!! So in the cathedral, is that the height of the ceilings or are there rooms up near the tops?


No that is the height of the ceiling!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Mom used to make tongue as dad liked it, it makes lovely sandwiches but I haven't had any in years and years, don't really see tongue in the shops anymore.


You still get it here although I'm not keen on it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wish I could share some of this heat , think this summer has to go down as one of the hottest on record


We have been very overcast for the last few days and even had some smirry (light) rain yesterday. Same again today although it is not cold.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That reminds me of our jumping rope songs.
> https://www.verywellfamily.com/old-fashioned-jump-rope-rhymes-1696145
> https://www.buyjumpropes.net/resources/jump-rope-rhymes-songs-buyjumpropesnet/


LOL. When it was Serena's birthday couple months ago, we had a few of DD's friends here and they got out the long skipping rope and also the chinese skippy/elastics and they all played on them for ages. It was great to see girls in their mid 20's laughing and having so much fun. Much better than them all looking at their phones....lol I also have hoola hoops here still. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Managed to download some photos from our trip down the Rhine.


Great photos!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> It sure is, after seeing his older brother retire at 48, then sit around drinking and smoking until dying at 74, he declared no way would he ever be like that it was such a waste of life. No chance of that happening, my boy racer has plenty of gas in the tank lol!


Good to hear.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> We had an excellent guide in Cologne and someone asked him if the allies had purposely avoided bombing the cathedral? He said that that would have been a nice thought and that it was partly true....it _was_ bombed, but as the windows had been removed it lessened the damage as the explosion was not contained, and thereafter it was left alone as the bomber pilots used it as a map reference! We saw pictures of Cologne after the war and it was devastated. Seemingly the government wanted to build a new city further along the river, but it was the women who insisted that their men must be allowed to come back home to the same place they had been fighting for. A street level corner of one of the towers had a huge hole in it and the women used bricks from the bombed houses to shore it up. It stayed like this until just a few years ago when it was repaired, but Roco (our guide) said it was very controversial as many (including him) thought that it should have been left the way it was as a memorial to those women and what they went through.


Smart women.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Think I'm melting , it's a balmy 27c here at 7 pm and not a breeze to be had anywhere although it is cooler than the 30 c it was earlier


You really are having a lot of hot days and nights in a row this year., hope you have a bit of cooler weather for a break soon. Difficult when you not used to it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Would gladly swap, we will be lucky to get to 15C today. It is hard to work in those sticky temps though.


We only just made it to 15c today... and it's blowing a gale and raining here tonight. :sm19:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I didn't even get on the computer yesterday, I don't think. I know I opened the laptop up and signed on, but I think that's as far as it ever got.
> Marla and I went to the farmers market yesterday, only got carrots and locally roasted coffee beans, and went for coffee, and to walmart for a few things, then we went and got fish and chips from the food truck that does them, they are only in the area a couple times a month, and they do a fabulous job.
> David got home yesterday afternoon, poor guy was up and driving at 3 am, he'd had his 10 hours off duty, but he was ready for bed early, I was out helping the neighbor stain and distress cedar planks to put on oldest daughters bedroom wall for accent. lol I made it home at 2 minutes past midnight.
> I have plenty of pages to catch up on now.
> I did finish my socks Friday night, now back to the sweaters.


That sounds like a very busy day. I'm all behind on here too. Didn't get on my laptop much yesterday as it wouldn't let me log on. I think it's getting old and probably needs a serious clean up and service. I'm feeling very proud of myself this morning as I've managed to sort out the problem to some extent and can at least get on here. The guy who used to look after my computer sadly had to close his business and retire last year due to Motor Neurone Disease. He was such a nice guy and very sadly missed.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Think I'm melting , it's a balmy 27c here at 7 pm and not a breeze to be had anywhere although it is cooler than the 30 c it was earlier


Same here. It's going to be about 31c today but at the moment there is quite a nice breeze.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> For our Aussie ladies, a friend of ours grand daughter 16, visiting Aussie last week was bitten by a huntsman spider. Her arm swelled up at bite site and she can't fly home until it subsides. Googled it, and hopefully she won't have bad reaction to it. Her grandmother is quite worried though, as we don't have them over here.


Oh. Are they positive it was a huntsman? They usually run away, considered low risk for biting even though they are venomous. Here is a link to our spiders... BUT DONT open the link anyone if you dont like looking at yucky spiders!!

Another site did say that if bitten by a huntsman swelling is likely but should go down in a couple of days. Did they go to a doctor?

Edit.... forgot the link...lol https://www.australiawidefirstaid.com.au/australian-spider-bite-identification-treatment/


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> We've always had them but they were considered harmless when we were kids. Only in recent years that realised that they can give a nasty bite- but they aren't poisonous. I don't like them- but that is because they are spiders and I don't like spiders!


Me either, I have a friend who will catch one and just put it outside...NOOOO I dont cope well with that., if I have one here it HAS to be killed and I HAVE to see it so I am sure. LOL. I dont get many here often but I do have a great can of spider spray that shoots a lot further than normal ones.... and I would then smash it with a dustpan. Gaawwd! UGH .

Funny (not really) story.... when my DD was about 12, she was getting ready to leave for school one morning. Her friend came here and knocked on the door, DD opened it to go and started screaming hysterically... far out I bolted out there to see her shaking her head and frantically slapping at her hair. :sm06: A huntsman had fallen on her head as she stepped out the door. She knocked it to the ground and I yelled for her to run in and get me the dustpan shovel, she was frozen on the spot...LOL. I said GO now while I watch where the spider is otherwise it could go anywhere.... she bolted in and ran back and I SLAMMED that spider on the verandah. She still tells her friends how brave I was....hahha.(not but when you are the mum you have to be right?). Poor girl is still scared of them, dont blame her one bit though. It terrified me too. :sm06:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> We have been very overcast for the last few days and even had some smirry (light) rain yesterday. Same again today although it is not cold.


I'm thinking of getting in my car and driving up to Scotland! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the latest ones Sam.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/honeybee-socks


Very nice socks. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> We have been very overcast for the last few days and even had some smirry (light) rain yesterday. Same again today although it is not cold.


We had a quite nice shower here at about 7am lasted about 30minutes and gave the ground a reasonable soak , but looking out a bit later you wouldn't even have known it had rained , thought it might have brought fresher weather but no , it's already at 26 c and going to get higher


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Same here. It's going to be about 31c today but at the moment there is quite a nice breeze.


I need to go pick up a few groceries , if anyone wonders where I am think you will find me stuck in the fridge isle ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I need to go pick up a few groceries , if anyone wonders where I am think you will find me stuck in the fridge isle ????


I'm still in pyjamas. They're the coolest clothes I have and I'm not planning on going anywhere. If my doorbell rings, I'm "out"! :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> For our Aussie ladies, a friend of ours grand daughter 16, visiting Aussie last week was bitten by a huntsman spider. Her arm swelled up at bite site and she can't fly home until it subsides. Googled it, and hopefully she won't have bad reaction to it. Her grandmother is quite worried though, as we don't have them over here.


Sending good thoughts her way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm trying to get caught up, it's a long haul, you all have been busy. lol
> I started the liver/gallbladder cleanse from the naturopath, OMG, I made it through day one, but I'll be garlicy by day 4, should keep the mosquitos away though. lolol
> The 8 supplement capsules 5x daily isn't so bad, but each day you add an extra clove of garlic and an extra TBS of olive oil, so day one, it's 1 of each, day 4, it's 4 of each, along with the fruit juice, water, 1 whole fresh squeezed lemon/lime, fresh ginger. The gallon of water daily is keeping things interesting. lol
> It's another warm day out, but it should cool down over the next few days, it will be lovely come Thursday to be in the 70's.
> Okay, now to read and try to limit my commenting, good luck on that. lol


 :sm06: hope it works.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Some of those were new to me, others I knew well and some we said a bit differently. Copied a few to use with E- just not with a skipping rope just yet.


I only remember 4,5 & 7.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the latest ones Sam.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/honeybee-socks


Pretty socks


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. When it was Serena's birthday couple months ago, we had a few of DD's friends here and they got out the long skipping rope and also the chinese skippy/elastics and they all played on them for ages. It was great to see girls in their mid 20's laughing and having so much fun. Much better than them all looking at their phones....lol I also have hoola hoops here still. :sm11:


Cool! We had a neighbor once who taught Amber double Dutch, but I don't know if she could still do it. I don't think anyone has tried to teach Arriana to jump rope yet.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you so much. Owning a business is very hard work and long hours. We could have retired at 65 but continue to keep going as long as our health holds up and so far so good. The car hobby is expensive but Stu loves it and wants to keep going as long as he is able. Our 2 staff are like sons to us and he takes them out to the car track sometimes and they have a blast.


It is hard work! Glad you can enjoy the rewards of your hard work. How wonderful your adopted family was so pleased with the jewelry- it's nice to have ones special things appreciated.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> It sure is, after seeing his older brother retire at 48, then sit around drinking and smoking until dying at 74, he declared no way would he ever be like that it was such a waste of life. No chance of that happening, my boy racer has plenty of gas in the tank lol!


How sad for his older brother....it is a waste. Glad he has a good hobby. I'm thankful my DH has different hobbies - his gardening for sure keeps him going.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. When it was Serena's birthday couple months ago, we had a few of DD's friends here and they got out the long skipping rope and also the chinese skippy/elastics and they all played on them for ages. It was great to see girls in their mid 20's laughing and having so much fun. Much better than them all looking at their phones....lol I also have hoola hoops here still. :sm11:


How fun! Yes, much better than phone gazing...I remember the chinese skipping ropes! They were such a fad when I was in elementary school. I actually made them many years later for our girls. And of course the long skipping ropes, both of those were our recess and after school play items!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Me either, I have a friend who will catch one and just put it outside...NOOOO I dont cope well with that., if I have one here it HAS to be killed and I HAVE to see it so I am sure. LOL. I dont get many here often but I do have a great can of spider spray that shoots a lot further than normal ones.... and I would then smash it with a dustpan. Gaawwd! UGH .
> 
> Funny (not really) story.... when my DD was about 12, she was getting ready to leave for school one morning. Her friend came here and knocked on the door, DD opened it to go and started screaming hysterically... far out I bolted out there to see her shaking her head and frantically slapping at her hair. :sm06: A huntsman had fallen on her head as she stepped out the door. She knocked it to the ground and I yelled for her to run in and get me the dustpan shovel, she was frozen on the spot...LOL. I said GO now while I watch where the spider is otherwise it could go anywhere.... she bolted in and ran back and I SLAMMED that spider on the verandah. She still tells her friends how brave I was....hahha.(not but when you are the mum you have to be right?). Poor girl is still scared of them, dont blame her one bit though. It terrified me too. :sm06:


A funny story now but not so much then! That was a hard pounding start to your day! Never have ever heard of that particular spider and no I'm not going to open the link....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> I'm still in pyjamas. They're the coolest clothes I have and I'm not planning on going anywhere. If my doorbell rings, I'm "out"! :sm02:


Goodness, between you and Sonya, you sure are having hot weather! We've cooled down somewhat...high yesterday only 90! So lovely.... supposed to get very hot this week tho, but the respite was nice. Busy day ahead, DH is going to help me pickle the beets....such a messy red job! I'll be glad when it's all done. I keep thinking of Bonnie's honied beets, but not sure if DH will eat them...he loves them pickled and we eat loads of those during the winter especially on salads, I do roast them sometimes, but he's just not a fan.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful pictures Kate.


KateB said:


> Managed to download some photos from our trip down the Rhine.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you for letting us know which one you have, I've looked it up on Amazon, and put it in my cart.


 I hope you enjoy yours as much as I do mine. Be sure to use it a lot so you get used to how it works. I cook almost everything in it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. When it was Serena's birthday couple months ago, we had a few of DD's friends here and they got out the long skipping rope and also the chinese skippy/elastics and they all played on them for ages. It was great to see girls in their mid 20's laughing and having so much fun. Much better than them all looking at their phones....lol I also have hoola hoops here still. :sm11:


Lol! I need to pull out my jump rope, I do have two around here somewhere. I do remember the Chinese ropes, those were fun too, Marla has a weighted hoola hoop, neither one of us is very good at using it though. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> That sounds like a very busy day. I'm all behind on here too. Didn't get on my laptop much yesterday as it wouldn't let me log on. I think it's getting old and probably needs a serious clean up and service. I'm feeling very proud of myself this morning as I've managed to sort out the problem to some extent and can at least get on here. The guy who used to look after my computer sadly had to close his business and retire last year due to Motor Neurone Disease. He was such a nice guy and very sadly missed.


Good that you were able to get your laptop to work for you a bit, hopefully you'll be able to find another computer person who is good and dependable somewhere close by, too bad that the one gentleman had to close do to disease, had to be hard on him also.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, thank you. I’m sure this will pass.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the latest ones Sam.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/honeybee-socks


Those look great


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, lovely socks! Great job.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, lovely socks! Great job.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, I hate spiders. Agree with your daughter, you were super brave.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, lovely socks! Great job.


I, too, love the socks and wonder how the pattern feels on the foot when wearing shoes. I've hesitated to use a pattern where the pattern extends beyond the leg portion.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> We had an excellent guide in Cologne and someone asked him if the allies had purposely avoided bombing the cathedral? He said that that would have been a nice thought and that it was partly true....it _was_ bombed, but as the windows had been removed it lessened the damage as the explosion was not contained, and thereafter it was left alone as the bomber pilots used it as a map reference! We saw pictures of Cologne after the war and it was devastated. Seemingly the government wanted to build a new city further along the river, but it was the women who insisted that their men must be allowed to come back home to the same place they had been fighting for. A street level corner of one of the towers had a huge hole in it and the women used bricks from the bombed houses to shore it up. It stayed like this until just a few years ago when it was repaired, but Roco (our guide) said it was very controversial as many (including him) thought that it should have been left the way it was as a memorial to those women and what they went through.


Wonderful it was able to be saved 
I can't remember if it was Cologne or Düsseldorf that was a big manufacturing town during the war but an old man from town told me he was taken prisoner in Poland and taken to work in a factory for the duration of the war & that they were terrified they would be killed while the Allies tried to destroy the factories. Him & family moved here in the early 1950's as his wife's sister came here with the Sudeten (was several 100 came to our town)refugees in 1939


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> That sounds like a very busy day. I'm all behind on here too. Didn't get on my laptop much yesterday as it wouldn't let me log on. I think it's getting old and probably needs a serious clean up and service. I'm feeling very proud of myself this morning as I've managed to sort out the problem to some extent and can at least get on here. The guy who used to look after my computer sadly had to close his business and retire last year due to Motor Neurone Disease. He was such a nice guy and very sadly missed.


I'm glad you got your computer fixed. Sad about the man, those are such awful disease. DHs cousins son turned. 25 yesterday & he's totally confined to a wheel chair & is on the list to go. Into a nursing home, he has Freidrichs ataxia, a degenerative progressive awful disease.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh. Are they positive it was a huntsman? They usually run away, considered low risk for biting even though they are venomous. Here is a link to our spiders... BUT DONT open the link anyone if you dont like looking at yucky spiders!!
> 
> Another site did say that if bitten by a huntsman swelling is likely but should go down in a couple of days. Did they go to a doctor?
> 
> Edit.... forgot the link...lol https://www.australiawidefirstaid.com.au/australian-spider-bite-identification-treatment/


Ewww.... I'll take the -40 weather, thanks????????????
We do have spider that bite but those I've known to get problems get cellulitis or flesh eating disease at the site. I saw a woman at the hospital who had to get a large section of her calf cut away & skin grafting, what a mess.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Me either, I have a friend who will catch one and just put it outside...NOOOO I dont cope well with that., if I have one here it HAS to be killed and I HAVE to see it so I am sure. LOL. I dont get many here often but I do have a great can of spider spray that shoots a lot further than normal ones.... and I would then smash it with a dustpan. Gaawwd! UGH .
> 
> Funny (not really) story.... when my DD was about 12, she was getting ready to leave for school one morning. Her friend came here and knocked on the door, DD opened it to go and started screaming hysterically... far out I bolted out there to see her shaking her head and frantically slapping at her hair. :sm06: A huntsman had fallen on her head as she stepped out the door. She knocked it to the ground and I yelled for her to run in and get me the dustpan shovel, she was frozen on the spot...LOL. I said GO now while I watch where the spider is otherwise it could go anywhere.... she bolted in and ran back and I SLAMMED that spider on the verandah. She still tells her friends how brave I was....hahha.(not but when you are the mum you have to be right?). Poor girl is still scared of them, dont blame her one bit though. It terrified me too. :sm06:


Ohhh,, the poor girl & her brave mom


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you got your computer fixed. Sad about the man, those are such awful disease. DHs cousins son turned. 25 yesterday & he's totally confined to a wheel chair & is on the list to go. Into a nursing home, he has Freidrichs ataxia, a degenerative progressive awful disease.


Very sad.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Cool! We had a neighbor once who taught Amber double Dutch, but I don't know if she could still do it. I don't think anyone has tried to teach Arriana to jump rope yet.


I haven't see kids skipping in years. I did buy the GKs hoopla hoops but I don't know if they ever mastered it, I could ãs I child but funny the parts don't move quite like they used to????????

I bought GD one of those Skip-it toys, a ring for your ankle with about 3 foot skipping rope with a ball on the end, you get it going round with one leg & jump it with the other, I thought she might have fun with it but doing know if she uses it. I saw it in Michaels & had a good coupon so I think it was only $2-3


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't see kids skipping in years. I did buy the GKs hoopla hoops but I don't know if they ever mastered it, I could ãs I child but funny the parts don't move quite like they used to????????
> 
> I bought GD one of those Skip-it toys, a ring for your ankle with about 3 foot skipping rope with a ball on the end, you get it going round with one leg & jump it with the other, I thought she might have fun with it but doing know if she uses it. I saw it in Michaels & had a good coupon so I think it was only $2-3


Those are fun. I think it takes about age 6 or so to master jump ropes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Goodness, between you and Sonya, you sure are having hot weather! We've cooled down somewhat...high yesterday only 90! So lovely.... supposed to get very hot this week tho, but the respite was nice. Busy day ahead, DH is going to help me pickle the beets....such a messy red job! I'll be glad when it's all done. I keep thinking of Bonnie's honied beets, but not sure if DH will eat them...he loves them pickled and we eat loads of those during the winter especially on salads, I do roast them sometimes, but he's just not a fan.


The original recipe is for only 2 cups so you could try them in a small amount. My DH doesn't like them so I make a batch & freeze 1 cup in a bag so I can have it sometimes & I have bigger bags I bring out for company as the kids & GKs like them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ewww.... I'll take the -40 weather, thanks????????????
> We do have spider that bite but those I've known to get problems get cellulitis or flesh eating disease at the site. I saw a woman at the hospital who had to get a large section of her calf cut away & skin grafting, what a mess.


There are apparently brown recluse spiders in the south that are poisonous but I don't think they are around here, at least I've not heard they are


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you got your computer fixed. Sad about the man, those are such awful disease. DHs cousins son turned. 25 yesterday & he's totally confined to a wheel chair & is on the list to go. Into a nursing home, he has Freidrichs ataxia, a degenerative progressive awful disease.


These degenerative diseases are so awful and seem to attack the young. Andy (computer guy) is only early 40s with two young children about 3 & 5. In fact I haven't hear anything of him lately and don't know if he's still with us.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Today’s good thought.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Today's good thought.


A very good thought.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I, too, love the socks and wonder how the pattern feels on the foot when wearing shoes. I've hesitated to use a pattern where the pattern extends beyond the leg portion.


I don't actually notice it when I'm wearing them, but if you had really sensitive feet, it might be a bother, but my friends don't have problems with the patterning on the foot either.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I don't actually notice it when I'm wearing them, but if you had really sensitive feet, it might be a bother, but my friends don't have problems with the patterning on the foot either.


I just may try it. So many more options open for creativity.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't see kids skipping in years. I did buy the GKs hoopla hoops but I don't know if they ever mastered it, I could ãs I child but funny the parts don't move quite like they used to????????
> 
> I bought GD one of those Skip-it toys, a ring for your ankle with about 3 foot skipping rope with a ball on the end, you get it going round with one leg & jump it with the other, I thought she might have fun with it but doing know if she uses it. I saw it in Michaels & had a good coupon so I think it was only $2-3


Lol I must have always been frugal as I took my sister's stockings and made 2 of those , pushed a ball down to the foot and tied the top end round the ankle , one for me and one for my best friend , sister was not amused but we had lots of fun with them ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Today's good thought.


It is a good thought. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just may try it. So many more options open for creativity.


If you find that you don't like the patterning on the foot, after the first pair, just do the pattern to the heel and a plain foot.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm06: hope it works.


Lol, me too, on day 2, so far so good.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh. Are they positive it was a huntsman? They usually run away, considered low risk for biting even though they are venomous. Here is a link to our spiders... BUT DONT open the link anyone if you dont like looking at yucky spiders!!
> 
> Another site did say that if bitten by a huntsman swelling is likely but should go down in a couple of days. Did they go to a doctor?
> 
> Edit.... forgot the link...lol https://www.australiawidefirstaid.com.au/australian-spider-bite-identification-treatment/


It was, the folk she was with, decided to play a prank and put it on her shoulder, she screamed and jumped and it bit her. 
She did go to doctor who advised she not travel until the swelling goes down, gets home tomorrow.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh. Are they positive it was a huntsman? They usually run away, considered low risk for biting even though they are venomous. Here is a link to our spiders... BUT DONT open the link anyone if you dont like looking at yucky spiders!!
> 
> Another site did say that if bitten by a huntsman swelling is likely but should go down in a couple of days. Did they go to a doctor?
> 
> Edit.... forgot the link...lol https://www.australiawidefirstaid.com.au/australian-spider-bite-identification-treatment/


Yes it was a huntsman, the folk she was with played a prank and put it on her shoulder, she screamed and jumped and it bit her.
Went to doctor, who advised she not travel until swelling subsides, she flies home tomorrow.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In Bronwen's case she is the only living one of three. It is so hard with her to gauge her exact feelings but she is seriously repressed. (physically) when she was up here in March she was unable to touch me.


I so sorry that you haven't heard from her.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> These degenerative diseases are so awful and seem to attack the young. Andy (computer guy) is only early 40s with two young children about 3 & 5. In fact I haven't hear anything of him lately and don't know if he's still with us.


Sad when such young kids are left without a father


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oops my send button didn’t go right so pressed it again double post sorry. 
Thanks everyone for the feedback re spiders, will open the link am curious to see it. I have seen them in Sydney, we were on honeymoon staying with friends and one evening I saw one in the bathroom and yelled for help. The friend came running and got rid of it, it was huge compared to our little spiders over here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol I must have always been frugal as I took my sister's stockings and made 2 of those , pushed a ball down to the foot and tied the top end round the ankle , one for me and one for my best friend , sister was not amused but we had lots of fun with them ????


What a creative kid you were! I had one as a child, probably a birthday gift, I don't really remember but I do remember using it lots, that's why I thought GD might like it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> It was, the folk she was with, decided to play a prank and put it on her shoulder, she screamed and jumped and it bit her.
> She did go to doctor who advised she not travel until the swelling goes down, gets home tomorrow.


That seems like a pretty mean prank! I wouldn't be happy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I actually like tongue but haven't had it since mom died as DH won't eat it. She used to make oxtail soup too


I like tongue, provided I don't have to peel it myself!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is very good, too bad that the delivery is delayed by the postal service, but good that she posted it in plenty of time, and that she hadn't made contact, partly because she worked. Too bad that she doesn't contact you more, but good that she is more involved with you now.


 :sm24: I think things are on the improve gradually.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It is a nice little house, too bad that the electric and windows aren't up to snuff, it'd be perfect.


Basically it is a good design.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> But I bet when you get to see your DGS in person, he'll hug the stuffing out of you and give you enough hugs to make up for all the ones you've missed, he does love his Nana J.


I do wish I could see the little fellow in person!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> It was, the folk she was with, decided to play a prank and put it on her shoulder, she screamed and jumped and it bit her.
> She did go to doctor who advised she not travel until the swelling goes down, gets home tomorrow.


I imagine that whomever it was that played the prank is feeling quite badly after the fact, thank goodness she didn't have a worse reaction to the bite, good that they can go home tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I think things are on the improve gradually.


And that is a good thing, better gradual than not at all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Basically it is a good design.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do wish I could see the little fellow in person!


Yes, that would be a wonderful treat!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I so sorry that you haven't heard from her.


It's ok now Liz, I have heard from her!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I so sorry that you haven't heard from her.


It's ok now, Liz, I have heard from her!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't see kids skipping in years. I did buy the GKs hoopla hoops but I don't know if they ever mastered it, I could ãs I child but funny the parts don't move quite like they used to????????
> 
> I bought GD one of those Skip-it toys, a ring for your ankle with about 3 foot skipping rope with a ball on the end, you get it going round with one leg & jump it with the other, I thought she might have fun with it but doing know if she uses it. I saw it in Michaels & had a good coupon so I think it was only $2-3


I used to be able to do both of those! I might be able to hook hoop but I haven't tried in years. No way I could do the Skip-It any more.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And that is a good thing, better gradual than not at all.


Indeed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, that would be a wonderful treat!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I had to go back a few email links to get here. Seems the link to the tea party are linking to other posts from the digest.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

We were discussing the new race car last night, and Stu said if it goes well it definitely is a male like Kermit.????
But if it plays up it will be a temperamental female, to which I replied Miss Piggy Lol! ????
Mmmm painted cream with pink wheels maybe?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh yes hula hoops and skipping ropes. I remember both very well. I have a DVD made from old home movies my uncle did and 
there is little me hula hooping away quite happily until my cousin grabbed it off me and tried it. Great memories on the 3 hour disc from 
50s-70s. of our family events.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Me either, I have a friend who will catch one and just put it outside...NOOOO I dont cope well with that., if I have one here it HAS to be killed and I HAVE to see it so I am sure. LOL. I dont get many here often but I do have a great can of spider spray that shoots a lot further than normal ones.... and I would then smash it with a dustpan. Gaawwd! UGH .
> 
> Funny (not really) story.... when my DD was about 12, she was getting ready to leave for school one morning. Her friend came here and knocked on the door, DD opened it to go and started screaming hysterically... far out I bolted out there to see her shaking her head and frantically slapping at her hair. :sm06: A huntsman had fallen on her head as she stepped out the door. She knocked it to the ground and I yelled for her to run in and get me the dustpan shovel, she was frozen on the spot...LOL. I said GO now while I watch where the spider is otherwise it could go anywhere.... she bolted in and ran back and I SLAMMED that spider on the verandah. She still tells her friends how brave I was....hahha.(not but when you are the mum you have to be right?). Poor girl is still scared of them, dont blame her one bit though. It terrified me too. :sm06:


I don't mind spiders, but the biggest we get here is smaller than the palm of your hand, and they are unusual. If one of that size (or probably any size really!) had ever fallen on my head.....!!! Poor girl, she has my sympathies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

From mjs:

MURPHY'S OTHER 15 LAWS


1. Light travels faster than sound. This is why some people appear bright until you hear them speak.

2. A fine is a tax for doing wrong. A tax is a fine for doing well.

3. He who laughs last, thinks slowest.

4. A day without sunshine is like, well, night.

5. Change is inevitable, except from a vending machine.

6. Those who live by the sword get shot by those who don't.

7. Nothing is foolproof to a sufficiently talented fool

8. The 50-50-90 rule: Anytime you have a 50-50 chance of getting something right, there's a 90% probability you'll get it wrong.

9. It is said that if you line up all the cars in the world end-to-end, someone from California would be stupid enough to try to pass them.

10. If the shoe fits, get another one just like it.

11. The things that come to those who wait, may be the things left by those who got there first.

12. Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day. Teach a man to fish and he will sit in a boat all day drinking beer.

13. Flashlight: A case for holding dead batteries.

14 . God gave you toes as a device for finding furniture in the dark.

15. When you go into court, you are putting yourself in the hands of twelve people, who weren't smart enough to get out of jury duty.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Julie, glad you heard from Bronwyn. Hoping the package arrives with no difficulty.
Enjoyed the 15 other Murphy's laws..so true.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> We were discussing the new race car last night, and Stu said if it goes well it definitely is a male like Kermit.????
> But if it plays up it will be a temperamental female, to which I replied Miss Piggy Lol! ????
> Mmmm painted cream with pink wheels maybe?


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I don't mind spiders, but the biggest we get here is smaller than the palm of your hand, and they are unusual. If one of that size (or probably any size really!) had ever fallen on my head.....!!! Poor girl, she has my sympathies.


I remember once, David came in, (mind, in Texas we have banana spiders) and said he came screaming out of the bushes like a little girl, a banana spider landed on his face. :sm23: 
I still tease him about it to this day, he says if a giant spider landed on my face, I'd scream too, but it's still funny. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> From mjs:
> 
> MURPHY'S OTHER 15 LAWS
> 
> ...


 :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have gotten a few things done regarding housework today. Had a nap and been out with the dog. Feeling better then i have been in almost a month. The nasal spray has kicked in and such a relief. The intense pressure in my sinuses is much better. My ear I am not sure yet how that is coming along. Just in general i am feeling better and less pain.
> 
> I put the face on today and sewed in the ends.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that you had such a rotten month. Hopefully, it will improve. Louie is very cute. Great job.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's ok , I think with him only being 58 its hard for him to acknowledge and accept that he will never work again


That is such a young age to be sidelined. It must be so hard for him to accept and makes it difficult for you as well. Sending lots of hugs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am sure it could also be done in a slow cooker. I have an Instant pot and must admit that I rarely use my slow cooker anymore as the Instant pot is so much quicker and makes ordinary tougher cuts of meat so tender and nice. Also does veggies in just minutes. Not paid to advertise, just a happy, often user.
> Neat lovie. Some child will really adore it.
> Matthew, your bunny, as is the case with all the other drawings I have seen you make, is wonderful.
> Darowil, so great you will get to go to China, Perhaps you can have custom clothing made while you are there, if you so desire. A neighbor did so and has a fine custom fit suit.
> ...


I feel for you about your bum knee. Mine was the right as well and after the laser treatments, I'm doing well. Is there anyone that can help you with laser treatments?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, We have been round to see one part of adopted family and the adults are all rather, hungover from the big party for combined birthdays yesterday.
> We were invited but as we have a hearty dislike for the grandfather and his serious booze addiction, and horrible behaviour, we abstained. I gave Nicole her portion of my jewellery and she said I will open it later because I will cry if I do now. Me too I said so she will do it later in private. I hope to meet up with Faye and other daughter Catherine on Wednesday to give them both their pieces of jewellery.


I'm sure it was so difficult parting with your jewellery but I'm sure the ladies were appreciative. Before I moved here, I had my nephew come to the house and I gave him all the things that his grandmother, great grandfather had given/left to us along with anything that was relative to his mother and father. I knew that I had to do that as when I depart, my family will not appreciate any of it and would likely send to Goodwill. I thought we might have gotten closer because of giving them all these things but the opposite happened. I haven't heard from them in 3 years. I don't know if they feel that I was cutting ties with the family although I did try to keep in touch. Not even a Christmas card from them. It really breaks my heart.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I feel a lot less unloved, now- Bronwen has posted a fat parcel/package last Tuesday- so it is more a result of our very poor Postal Service, these days that it has not reached me. In her defence also she was working yesterday, but it is almost always up to me to initiate contact.


I am so glad you have heard from her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is the new addition to our car collection a BMW 135. It will have the current advertising changed to our company.
> Looking at the green wheels, Kermit comes to mind lol. ????


Looks super.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Flyty1n, I was wondering about the instantpot and how good it was. :You've convinced me....I'm getting one. :sm24:


I was thinking about getting one too but then I thought - how many more gadgets do I need :sm15: Let me know if I should splurge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are right. shhhhh --- sam



TNS said:


> Sam, careful what you wish for! ,,,might turn up at next year's KAP :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I bought some corn at the market today and foolishly left it sitting in a bag on the floor. I went outside to do a few things and when I came back in, there were leaves all over the place. I went in to the den and found a cob of corn that Candy had enjoyed. I have niblets all over the sofa. I hope it dries soon so I can vacuum. I hope she doesn't have a belly ache.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm having the same problem, Tami.



tami_ohio said:


> I had to go back a few email links to get here. Seems the link to the tea party are linking to other posts from the digest.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My main work table in the sitting room.


Sorry to hear that. You must have some miserable neighbours.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - those are great socks kaye - where will you wear them? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Here's the latest ones Sam.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/honeybee-socks


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm sure it was so difficult parting with your jewellery but I'm sure the ladies were appreciative. Before I moved here, I had my nephew come to the house and I gave him all the things that his grandmother, great grandfather had given/left to us along with anything that was relative to his mother and father. I knew that I had to do that as when I depart, my family will not appreciate any of it and would likely send to Goodwill. I thought we might have gotten closer because of giving them all these things but the opposite happened. I haven't heard from them in 3 years. I don't know if they feel that I was cutting ties with the family although I did try to keep in touch. Not even a Christmas card from them. It really breaks my heart.


That is very sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I bought some corn at the market today and foolishly left it sitting in a bag on the floor. I went outside to do a few things and when I came back in, there were leaves all over the place. I went in to the den and found a cob of corn that Candy had enjoyed. I have niblets all over the sofa. I hope it dries soon so I can vacuum. I hope she doesn't have a belly ache.


Oh no!! As soon as I read that you'd left it on the floor, I knew what you were going to say next, Buster would have done the same thing, hopefully she won't have a belly ache, she definitely got her fiber in. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> wow - those are great socks kaye - where will you wear them? --- sam


Thank you, they are going to my BFF, I promised her another pair, and she will love these.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm sure it was so difficult parting with your jewellery but I'm sure the ladies were appreciative. Before I moved here, I had my nephew come to the house and I gave him all the things that his grandmother, great grandfather had given/left to us along with anything that was relative to his mother and father. I knew that I had to do that as when I depart, my family will not appreciate any of it and would likely send to Goodwill. I thought we might have gotten closer because of giving them all these things but the opposite happened. I haven't heard from them in 3 years. I don't know if they feel that I was cutting ties with the family although I did try to keep in touch. Not even a Christmas card from them. It really breaks my heart.


That's terribly sad, maybe someday, they'll realize that they want that familial connection and get back in touch. HUGS!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Liz that is very sad, when you were giving something very dear to you. I told Nicole that she can do what she likes with mine, once it is given I have no further control over what happens to it. But I think from response I got it will be treasured. 
Just been outside giving my car a good clean, this weather makes for mucky road splatters on it. Looks way better now. 
Stu sent me a computer generated pic of his new car, with our company advertising, but those icky green wheels need to go.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I am so glad you have heard from her.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry to hear that. You must have some miserable neighbours.


He is a regular smoker of Pot- delusional frequently, with paranoid tendencies- as has the missus.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, glad you heard from Bronwyn. Hoping the package arrives with no difficulty.
> Enjoyed the 15 other Murphy's laws..so true.


Thanks Joyce! Happy Birthday, BTW!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Joyce! Happy Birthday, BTW!


Oh! Happy Birthday Joyce!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*Happy birthday, Joyce!*


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oops, double post!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Marking my place.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Joyce.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Joyce. Hope your day was a very special one.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy birthday from me too Joyce.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy birthday from me too Joyce.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind birthday wishes. It has been a quiet and good day. I appreciate all of you and the insights into life you give me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Joyce! Happy Birthday, BTW!


Happy Birthday Joyce!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joyce, Happy Birthday hope it is wonderful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday, Joyce, hope you had a great day.

Liz, sorry your nephew hasn’t kept in touch

I got my big flower bed cleaned up as well as a lot of the garden.

I went to a friends house this afternoon for a birthday party for another friend, it was a nice time.
Then we got an unexpected invitation for supper so had a nice evening


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> That is such a young age to be sidelined. It must be so hard for him to accept and makes it difficult for you as well. Sending lots of hugs.


Thank you you Liz, he has a stomach bug at the moment , hoping he doesn't share as I have enough stomach problems of my own????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I bought some corn at the market today and foolishly left it sitting in a bag on the floor. I went outside to do a few things and when I came back in, there were leaves all over the place. I went in to the den and found a cob of corn that Candy had enjoyed. I have niblets all over the sofa. I hope it dries soon so I can vacuum. I hope she doesn't have a belly ache.


Oops did she look guilty ???? hope it doesn't cause her any problems


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i should tape that to the wall above my computer. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Today's good thought.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> From mjs:
> 
> MURPHY'S OTHER 15 LAWS
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if i need to find the ktp i usually go through watched topics. --- sam



Jacklou said:


> I'm having the same problem, Tami.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you all for your kind birthday wishes. It has been a quiet and good day. I appreciate all of you and the insights into life you give me.


Belated birthday wishes from me Joyce glad you had a good day


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday Joyce - how you had a grand day. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

going on one am - i should probably go to bed. --- sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Had Caitlin here overnight and she slept until almost 8am, an 11 hour stretch! Here she is playing with the windmill garden ornament I brought her back from holiday - excuse the bed hair!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Cool! We had a neighbor once who taught Amber double Dutch, but I don't know if she could still do it. I don't think anyone has tried to teach Arriana to jump rope yet.


Serena hasnt had a go yet at skipping but she did have a (kind of) try of the elastics and she plays with the hoola hoop and tries...LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Maatje said:


> A funny story now but not so much then! That was a hard pounding start to your day! Never have ever heard of that particular spider and no I'm not going to open the link....


lol :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! I need to pull out my jump rope, I do have two around here somewhere. I do remember the Chinese ropes, those were fun too, Marla has a weighted hoola hoop, neither one of us is very good at using it though. lolol


LOL. I am not very good any more either., although I can still do it on my arm. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohhh,, the poor girl & her brave mom


Not brave at all.... there just wasnt anyone else to deal with it. :sm19:

I think that is the one thing DD doesnt like about being a mum herself.... she has had to be brave and deal with spiders also. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't see kids skipping in years. I did buy the GKs hoopla hoops but I don't know if they ever mastered it, I could ãs I child but funny the parts don't move quite like they used to????????
> 
> I bought GD one of those Skip-it toys, a ring for your ankle with about 3 foot skipping rope with a ball on the end, you get it going round with one leg & jump it with the other, I thought she might have fun with it but doing know if she uses it. I saw it in Michaels & had a good coupon so I think it was only $2-3


I wish kids would still do all these things, they were all great fun.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I just saw this on FB.....LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> It was, the folk she was with, decided to play a prank and put it on her shoulder, she screamed and jumped and it bit her.
> She did go to doctor who advised she not travel until the swelling goes down, gets home tomorrow.


Oh the poor girl., what a stupid prank that was....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I remember once, David came in, (mind, in Texas we have banana spiders) and said he came screaming out of the bushes like a little girl, a banana spider landed on his face. :sm23:
> I still tease him about it to this day, he says if a giant spider landed on my face, I'd scream too, but it's still funny. :sm23: :sm23:


Ugh!!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> I'm sure it was so difficult parting with your jewellery but I'm sure the ladies were appreciative. Before I moved here, I had my nephew come to the house and I gave him all the things that his grandmother, great grandfather had given/left to us along with anything that was relative to his mother and father. I knew that I had to do that as when I depart, my family will not appreciate any of it and would likely send to Goodwill. I thought we might have gotten closer because of giving them all these things but the opposite happened. I haven't heard from them in 3 years. I don't know if they feel that I was cutting ties with the family although I did try to keep in touch. Not even a Christmas card from them. It really breaks my heart.


Very sad, sorry to hear they have treated you like this. Hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh! Happy Birthday Joyce!!!


And Happy Birthday from me too. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Had Caitlin here overnight and she slept until almost 8am, an 11 hour stretch! Here she is playing with the windmill garden ornament I brought her back from holiday - excuse the bed hair!


Aaww so cute. Gosh she is growing. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the latest ones Sam.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/honeybee-socks


I like the look of those ones.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I tend to grill, use stir fry or air fryer these days.


What is the food like from an air fryer? How effective is it for chips etc. Somehow I can't imagine them without being cooked in fat or oil.

Fan just commented on Kaye-Jo being an enabler re socks (and i must agree :sm01: ) but somehow this week we have enablers for cooking utensils.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful socks Kaye Jo and such a pretty colour . My socks have ended up in the frog pond , finally got son to try one on and it was too big round the cuff , most of my knitting this week has gone wrong and ended up frogged , I knit another shrug in a pale green colour and thought I had the perfect yarn to make a dress but no it was just too thick so frogged that too , started another dress and halfway through I've realised it's too small to go with the shrug , not going to frog this one though as it's looking quite pretty


Those weeks are so frustrating aren't they? Well soon you will have a week when you get lots finished (one advantage of lots of WIPS is suddenly you finish lots in a short time!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We only just made it to 15c today... and it's blowing a gale and raining here tonight. :sm19:


We had that yesterday afternoon- but not a low maximum as the morning was fairly mild.

Today was nice until this evening when we have had some rain.

Went to the zoo today with G- Maryanne was meant to come with us but had a migraine. As I was on the way out the door when she rang I still went. But much harder without her as he likes being carried some of the time and he is a big boy, and I need 2 hands for the pusher!
Went to see the Pandas and very active so I took a video to send to E via the other Grandma. Got a message back, E said Thank you Grandma Margaret. Then Carol said that when she told E that Grandma Margaret had sent her a video she said Panda? I assume she knew I was going to the zoo.

Maryanne was feeling a lot better this evening so we went out to tea as planned. Had paid our memberships for the zoo today and we gave Maryanne hers as her present. She is going up to David's sister next month (up near Heather) so I suggested she might like to do something special with the money she would have paid for the membership. The membership means that we can visit the zoo whenever we want to free of charge. So can go for a short time only without feeling should stay to get your moneys worth. 3 visits a year pays for the membership so worth it with the grandies. Gordon got as much delight with the wild birds as with any of the zoo animals!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh. Are they positive it was a huntsman? They usually run away, considered low risk for biting even though they are venomous. Here is a link to our spiders... BUT DONT open the link anyone if you dont like looking at yucky spiders!!
> 
> Another site did say that if bitten by a huntsman swelling is likely but should go down in a couple of days. Did they go to a doctor?
> 
> Edit.... forgot the link...lol https://www.australiawidefirstaid.com.au/australian-spider-bite-identification-treatment/


I DIDN'T open the link.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Me either, I have a friend who will catch one and just put it outside...NOOOO I dont cope well with that., if I have one here it HAS to be killed and I HAVE to see it so I am sure. LOL. I dont get many here often but I do have a great can of spider spray that shoots a lot further than normal ones.... and I would then smash it with a dustpan. Gaawwd! UGH .
> 
> Funny (not really) story.... when my DD was about 12, she was getting ready to leave for school one morning. Her friend came here and knocked on the door, DD opened it to go and started screaming hysterically... far out I bolted out there to see her shaking her head and frantically slapping at her hair. :sm06: A huntsman had fallen on her head as she stepped out the door. She knocked it to the ground and I yelled for her to run in and get me the dustpan shovel, she was frozen on the spot...LOL. I said GO now while I watch where the spider is otherwise it could go anywhere.... she bolted in and ran back and I SLAMMED that spider on the verandah. She still tells her friends how brave I was....hahha.(not but when you are the mum you have to be right?). Poor girl is still scared of them, dont blame her one bit though. It terrified me too. :sm06:


I'm fairly sure that my fear of spiders came from finding one in my bed when I was a child.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra, I googled the banana spider. Had never heard of it before. My goodness, that is huge. A video came up of one that caught a toad and it shows it webbing it. I've seen spiders make a web but never before saw one webbing. Amazing how much web comes out of it all at once instead of a strand.
http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=banana+spider&view=detail&mid=6EB159811CA525E4F8BB6EB159811CA525E4F8BB&FORM=VIRE


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, so sorry to hear about further vandalism. The thing that scares me is how things can escalate. I'm hoping this stops. Does this still have to do with him thinking Ringo is messing on his yard? So upsetting for you and I'm so sorry to hear this is still going on. I know you are a good neighbor and so sorry you are having this problem. Wishing you could have the peace you deserve. This stress is not good for your health. Will be praying on my end for a good resolution.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I, too, love the socks and wonder how the pattern feels on the foot when wearing shoes. I've hesitated to use a pattern where the pattern extends beyond the leg portion.


I normally find the patterns OK on the foot-can't think off hand of any I haven't been OK with (but only on the instep not the sole). But no reason why you can't simply stop any pattern at the heel and do a plain foot.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> We had that yesterday afternoon- but not a low maximum as the morning was fairly mild.
> 
> Today was nice until this evening when we ahv eahd some rain.
> 
> ...


Awwww, too bad Maryanne has to suffer with migraines too. I know from experience how bad that is and have been in the midst of 2 weeks now where they wake me up and I have to go take medicine. Just getting the blister packs open that they are in can wake you up too much to go back to sleep. Glad she was well enough to go for tea. Is she doing better now in general? That will be good for her to go up and visit with David's sister. Will she go by train?

You sure have your hands full when the grands start getting bigger, and often come into the world being quite an armful. It does get difficult carrying and doing the stroller both. How much fun it will be to have the membership and just stop by for as long as you want. So important with wee ones.

Love hearing the stories of the grands and how E responds to everything and all the KTP grands. Precious times.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> It was, the folk she was with, decided to play a prank and put it on her shoulder, she screamed and jumped and it bit her.
> She did go to doctor who advised she not travel until the swelling goes down, gets home tomorrow.


That was silly- but they may have thought that a Huntsman was harmless. The poor spider must have been terrified as well!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I remember once, David came in, (mind, in Texas we have banana spiders) and said he came screaming out of the bushes like a little girl, a banana spider landed on his face. :sm23:
> I still tease him about it to this day, he says if a giant spider landed on my face, I'd scream too, but it's still funny. :sm23: :sm23:


Maybe I need to post a mouse :sm02:

Maryanne said that Jospeh Banks' description of a kangaroo was 'an 80lb mouse hopping towards me' when he say his first one. Reputedly they then killed and ate it. He travelled with Captain James Cook on the trip that discovered Australia (left from near Sonya-well where she is now)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had Caitlin here overnight and she slept until almost 8am, an 11 hour stretch! Here she is playing with the windmill garden ornament I brought her back from holiday - excuse the bed hair!


Darling.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Joyce.

And to you as well Pearl Girls.

Are these 23rd or 24th? Confused with the different times.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Excellent thought for the day Rookie!


RookieRetiree said:


> Today's good thought.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is NOT a prank in my opinion! Terrifying in fact! How stupid of them.


Fan said:


> Yes it was a huntsman, the folk she was with played a prank and put it on her shoulder, she screamed and jumped and it bit her.
> Went to doctor, who advised she not travel until swelling subsides, she flies home tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had Caitlin here overnight and she slept until almost 8am, an 11 hour stretch! Here she is playing with the windmill garden ornament I brought her back from holiday - excuse the bed hair!


Cute- I've seen worse hair on E. The other day I got one side tied back but she decided that was enough. So one side tied back other down all day. New style.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Happy Birthday, pearls girls!* I just noticed on the Digest!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> What is the food like from an air fryer? How effective is it for chips etc. Somehow I can't imagine them without being cooked in fat or oil.
> 
> Fan just commented on Kaye-Jo being an enabler re socks (and i must agree :sm01: ) but somehow this week we have enablers for cooking utensils.


I cook just about everything in the air fryer and even use a small cake pan to do some things that have sauces or batter coatings. I prefer the frozen chicken patties and fries in the air fryer and use a little spray of oil. I'm not thrilled with the size of the unit vs. size of pan, but have seen some newer models which have a lower profile that have a larger capacity. My favorite is still roasted vegetables.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Not brave at all.... there just wasnt anyone else to deal with it. :sm19:
> 
> I think that is the one thing DD doesnt like about being a mum herself.... she has had to be brave and deal with spiders also. :sm06:


One thing I am very grateful to David for!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I just saw this on FB.....LOL


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KayeJo I'm like you are regarding mice but with spiders. I had to rush on past the picture of the banana spider. That being said, there are 2 garden spiders (yellow & black) on my covered deck area that for now I'm leaving be since they eat the other bugs.


Poledra65 said:


> I remember once, David came in, (mind, in Texas we have banana spiders) and said he came screaming out of the bushes like a little girl, a banana spider landed on his face. :sm23:
> I still tease him about it to this day, he says if a giant spider landed on my face, I'd scream too, but it's still funny. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Joyce and Pearls Girls! Celebrate the whole week!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Awwww, too bad Maryanne has to suffer with migraines too. I know from experience how bad that is and have been in the midst of 2 weeks now where they wake me up and I have to go take medicine. Just getting the blister packs open that they are in can wake you up too much to go back to sleep. Glad she was well enough to go for tea. Is she doing better now in general? That will be good for her to go up and visit with David's sister. Will she go by train?
> 
> You sure have your hands full when the grands start getting bigger, and often come into the world being quite an armful. It does get difficult carrying and doing the stroller both. How much fun it will be to have the membership and just stop by for as long as you want. So important with wee ones.
> 
> Love hearing the stories of the grands and how E responds to everything and all the KTP grands. Precious times.


She will fly up. Trains very expensive and take forever. Around $1,000 one way and 36 hours (and not sure of the train times so may have to overnight in Sydney as well).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I cook just about everything in the air fryer and even use a small cake pan to do some things that have sauces or batter coatings. I prefer the frozen chicken patties and fries in the air fryer and use a little spray of oil. I'm not thrilled with the size of the unit vs. size of pan, but have seen some newer models which have a lower profile that have a larger capacity. My favorite is still roasted vegetables.


Oh dear something else I 'need' to get?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Joyce!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> KayeJo I'm like you are regarding mice but with spiders. I had to rush on past the picture of the banana spider. That being said, there are 2 garden spiders (yellow & black) on my covered deck area that for now I'm leaving be since they eat the other bugs.


Why I threatened to post a picture of a mouse!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Pearl's girls!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Had Caitlin here overnight and she slept until almost 8am, an 11 hour stretch! Here she is playing with the windmill garden ornament I brought her back from holiday - excuse the bed hair!


That is a long time but she must have needed it , love the little windmill


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Happy Birthday Pearl's girls!


Happy birthday from me too


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy Birthday Pearl's girls!


Beautiful card. Happy Birthday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Everything was aiming in that direction until I had car trouble. Steering was getting hard. I took it to a respected mechanic. . . The steering rack needs replacing. Year old tires, even though rotated balanced aligned the front Rt. wears unevenly. It needs rotating again now. The car is inspected through January. The catalytic convertor needs replacement, struts needed, new tires needed and rusting underneath. Who knows what else nee
> ds doing? Suggested I get a different car as it is all a big investment.
> DH & I used to car shop together and bounce things off each other. No longer possible.
> DS is taking me car looking this week..A vehicle that works well is a necessity.
> ...


Too bad about your car. Getting another is a big investment but there's no use spending so much on the repairs.

There are showers that also have seats in them. It might be something for you to look at. I'm not sure about having one exactly level with the floor. There could be a slight lip to keep the water in.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My main work table in the sitting room.


I'm glad that Ringo is on the alert for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 wrote:
Here's the latest ones Sam. 
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/honeybee-socks

Those are truly beautiful! I know Sam will like that pattern, as do I.

Have you all noticed that we can now get to links that have the s in the http "s" in them. We used to have to take the s out. Small thing but oh so nice.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Too bad about your car. Getting another is a big investment but there's no use spending so much on the repairs.
> 
> There are showers that also have seats in them. It might be something for you to look at. I'm not sure about having one exactly level with the floor. There could be a slight lip to keep the water in.


My mother had one like that and the only other place I saw that was at this hotel that had been built for the sailors in Rotterdam, The Netherlands. The drain is in the center of the floor and the floor was slanted toward that drain. You get your floor washed at the same time as you wash yourself. Well, at least the part leading from the shower to the drain. Mom had a condominium built for senior citizens, so all the doors were wide for wheel chairs in the event you have one or will need one in the future. There were no stairs or lips to anything, just slanted right from the apartment into the garage and even the from porch was the same. Smooth sailing with nothing to trip over with walkers and wheel chairs. Mom couldn't accept the fact that the water should just go out the shower on the floor and unimpeded down the drain, so she put towels to block the water and made a lot of extra work for herself. Too cute, but I do understand.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> I'm sure it was so difficult parting with your jewellery but I'm sure the ladies were appreciative. Before I moved here, I had my nephew come to the house and I gave him all the things that his grandmother, great grandfather had given/left to us along with anything that was relative to his mother and father. I knew that I had to do that as when I depart, my family will not appreciate any of it and would likely send to Goodwill. I thought we might have gotten closer because of giving them all these things but the opposite happened. I haven't heard from them in 3 years. I don't know if they feel that I was cutting ties with the family although I did try to keep in touch. Not even a Christmas card from them. It really breaks my heart.


Aww, so sad Liz.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> I bought some corn at the market today and foolishly left it sitting in a bag on the floor. I went outside to do a few things and when I came back in, there were leaves all over the place. I went in to the den and found a cob of corn that Candy had enjoyed. I have niblets all over the sofa. I hope it dries soon so I can vacuum. I hope she doesn't have a belly ache.


Naughty Candy! Yes, sure hope she doesnt react!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you all for your kind birthday wishes. It has been a quiet and good day. I appreciate all of you and the insights into life you give me.


Happy birthday!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you you Liz, he has a stomach bug at the moment , hoping he doesn't share as I have enough stomach problems of my own????


Yuck, hope he keeps it to himself....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I just saw this on FB.....LOL


Lol! I need to send this to my youngest


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh the poor girl., what a stupid prank that was....


No kidding! I would not be amused!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I remember once, David came in, (mind, in Texas we have banana spiders) and said he came screaming out of the bushes like a little girl, a banana spider landed on his face. :sm23:
> I still tease him about it to this day, he says if a giant spider landed on my face, I'd scream too, but it's still funny. :sm23: :sm23:


Gah! I somehow had missed this! Now I'm not particularly scared of spiders, but at 6:30in the morning this is a bit much! ???? haha poor David, Texas has the nastiest critters - I'm always on the alert when we are there. Never know what ya find around the corner or under a rock or........


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> He is a regular smoker of Pot- delusional frequently, with paranoid tendencies- as has the missus.


And they say pot has little effect on people which is why they pushed to make it legal here...so stupid....per usual the innocent suffer the consequences....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, Joyce, hope you had a great day.
> 
> Liz, sorry your nephew hasn't kept in touch
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a good day!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> Had Caitlin here overnight and she slept until almost 8am, an 11 hour stretch! Here she is playing with the windmill garden ornament I brought her back from holiday - excuse the bed hair!


She's a cutie for sure!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> What is the food like from an air fryer? How effective is it for chips etc. Somehow I can't imagine them without being cooked in fat or oil.
> 
> Fan just commented on Kaye-Jo being an enabler re socks (and i must agree :sm01: ) but somehow this week we have enablers for cooking utensils.


Ha yes so true....I'm resisting tho!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Maybe I need to post a mouse :sm02:
> 
> Maryanne said that Jospeh Banks' description of a kangaroo was 'an 80lb mouse hopping towards me' when he say his first one. Reputedly they then killed and ate it. He travelled with Captain James Cook on the trip that discovered Australia (left from near Sonya-well where she is now)


????


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday Joyce and Pearls Girls! Celebrate the whole week!


That's an excellent idea Gwen. Happy Bitprthday to both Joyce and Pearls Girls!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh dear something else I 'need' to get?


I also have an air fryer and use it when I want mostly oil less "fried" foods. Don't use it for roasts as a general rule as I buy the cheaper cuts of meat and use the Instant Pot as they are much more tender when using it. Rarely do I use the top of the stove for much of anything except fried eggs and quiches. Unfortunately, both items take up shelf space. I also have a noodle maker which is wonderful for home made noodles and which has been often used over 20 years so it has well paid itself back.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Happy birthday Pearls Girls! Hope you have a lovely day. 
We got all the beets finished yesterday...way too many for us (34 pints!)so will be giving some away decided not to make the honey beets but just pickled them all, in the end it was easier....so glad it’s done....now to figure out what to do with all the red cabbage DH decided to plant.... if it was cool enough out here I would harvest and hang them somewhere, that is if I had a cool room ???? my basement is fairly cool but not sure they would keep....oldest daughter is coming back through Friday night so will be sending the largest one home with her....our apricot and peach trees have only minimal fruit on them this year which is very nice as I still have jars left from last year. So we will eat fresh and then over the winter finish off what is jarred. Busy knitting baby blanket and also working on photos so don’t need the extra canning....
Off for my walk before it gets too hot....forecast for 100 again. Have a great day all


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

PearlsGirls, Happy Birthday ???????? have a wonderful day.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Happy birthday Pearls Girls! Hope you have a lovely day.
> We got all the beets finished yesterday...way too many for us (34 pints!)so will be giving some away decided not to make the honey beets but just pickled them all, in the end it was easier....so glad it's done....now to figure out what to do with all the red cabbage DH decided to plant.... if it was cool enough out here I would harvest and hang them somewhere, that is if I had a cool room ???? my basement is fairly cool but not sure they would keep....oldest daughter is coming back through Friday night so will be sending the largest one home with her....our apricot and peach trees have only minimal fruit on them this year which is very nice as I still have jars left from last year. So we will eat fresh and then over the winter finish off what is jarred. Busy knitting baby blanket and also working on photos so don't need the extra canning....
> Off for my walk before it gets too hot....forecast for 100 again. Have a great day all


Suggest you make home made sauerkraut with your red cabbage. Home made, actually fermented, not pickled, is wonderful. And the red color comes out a delightful pink hue. So good with spare ribs or even hot dogs. Once the sauerkraut is fermented and done, put it in canning jars and bottle it. Lasts for several years and tastes so good.
Newer studies on the effect of "pot" on the brain show it does tend to delusions and paranoia. The pure cbt oil does help seizures in some children and does not have a hallucitory effect.

Happy Birthday Pearls Girls. Hope you have a wonderful day and a blessed year to come.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Managed to download some photos from our trip down the Rhine.


Beautiful! It's so nice to travel along with you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ha ha; There are a lot of those recipes and many aspics (some I remember fondly). I also saw a lot of oxtails and tongue recipes.


I have made oxtail soup and the price has really skyrocketed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, Joyce, hope you had a great day.
> 
> Liz, sorry your nephew hasn't kept in touch
> 
> ...


You worked hard in the morning and had a nice relaxing afternoon and evening, that's not a bad trade off. :sm24:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

????Happy birthday, Joyce and PearlsGirls????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you you Liz, he has a stomach bug at the moment , hoping he doesn't share as I have enough stomach problems of my own????


The men in your family are quite giving, but I hope that he doesn't feel the need to give you this, and that he's better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> if i need to find the ktp i usually go through watched topics. --- sam


That's how I get here also. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had Caitlin here overnight and she slept until almost 8am, an 11 hour stretch! Here she is playing with the windmill garden ornament I brought her back from holiday - excuse the bed hair!


Awe, she's so cute, her bed hair looks better than mine after I've fixed it. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. I am not very good any more either., although I can still do it on my arm. :sm11:


LOL!! That's the only place I'm any good doing it. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Not brave at all.... there just wasnt anyone else to deal with it. :sm19:
> 
> I think that is the one thing DD doesnt like about being a mum herself.... she has had to be brave and deal with spiders also. :sm06:


Lol, that is one downside for sure, thankfully, spiders never bothered me, and Christopher was fine dealing with rodents that might sneak in, even when he was little. Of course that was helped by the fact that his grandmother(Marla by name) used to breed mice and rats. Gives me the heebie jeebies just to think about it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I just saw this on FB.....LOL


LOLOLOL!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you you Liz, he has a stomach bug at the moment , hoping he doesn't share as I have enough stomach problems of my own????


I hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ugh!!!!


LOL! I can't really blame him for screaming, but he's 6 foot 5 inches tall after all and broad shoulders, so not a little person, that's what makes it so funny.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I just saw this on FB.....LOL


????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I like the look of those ones.


Thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> What is the food like from an air fryer? How effective is it for chips etc. Somehow I can't imagine them without being cooked in fat or oil.
> 
> Fan just commented on Kaye-Jo being an enabler re socks (and i must agree :sm01: ) but somehow this week we have enablers for cooking utensils.


DS & DIL bought us one for Christmas & im surprised how crispy things get in it. You do add a little oil, they just aren't submerged. I've done chicken wings, chicken strips & potatoes & we liked them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> We had that yesterday afternoon- but not a low maximum as the morning was fairly mild.
> 
> Today was nice until this evening when we have had some rain.
> 
> ...


That zoo memberships sounds like a good deal, great for local people


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> What is the food like from an air fryer? How effective is it for chips etc. Somehow I can't imagine them without being cooked in fat or oil.
> 
> Fan just commented on Kaye-Jo being an enabler re socks (and i must agree :sm01: ) but somehow this week we have enablers for cooking utensils.


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> We had that yesterday afternoon- but not a low maximum as the morning was fairly mild.
> 
> Today was nice until this evening when we have had some rain.
> 
> ...


Lol, it's like giving them birthday or Christmas gifts and they just play with the boxes. 
Great gift idea, and so nice to be able to take the grands whenever they want to go. It will be a nice vacation for Maryanne.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have made oxtail soup and the price has really skyrocketed.


Crazy, soup bones used to be "throw away" items at the butcher shop, I used to see people leaving with boxes of bones to take home to the dogs
I need to ask DS if he has some more moose or elk ribs in his freezer & do a big batch of soup again, if not I will have to go buy something as it was really nice having the home canned soup last winter


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You worked hard in the morning and had a nice relaxing afternoon and evening, that's not a bad trade off. :sm24:


Yes, it was nice


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra, I googled the banana spider. Had never heard of it before. My goodness, that is huge. A video came up of one that caught a toad and it shows it webbing it. I've seen spiders make a web but never before saw one webbing. Amazing how much web comes out of it all at once instead of a strand.
> http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=banana+spider&view=detail&mid=6EB159811CA525E4F8BB6EB159811CA525E4F8BB&FORM=VIRE


They are big, pretty, but big, they used to make their webs hanging down from our shed in Texas, one made it right in front of the door, so I had a talk with that one and then just carefully went in and out, but then she moved it to the side, so all was good. :sm04: 
And David didn't mind the ones on the shed, it was just the shock of having one land on his face when he was going through the tall bushes. :sm02: :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday, Joyce & Pearls girl. Kate you really always find the perfect cards

Kate, cute photo of Caitlin. Addison always has wild hair, I can put it in a pony tail & 5 minutes later it looks like I did i it last week. She has very fine slippery hair that just doesn’t stay in anything. DH is always telling her she looks like she just crawled out of a culvert????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Forcing myself to get changed as it is nephews birthday tea today at the home where he lives hoping it's not too hot over there , it's the air outside it's like walking through a very warm barrier and all the fresh air is getting sucked out of your lungs , better move as I'm fast running out of time
How come the heat doesn't melt away body fat like it does other fats ☹


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maybe I need to post a mouse :sm02:
> 
> Maryanne said that Jospeh Banks' description of a kangaroo was 'an 80lb mouse hopping towards me' when he say his first one. Reputedly they then killed and ate it. He travelled with Captain James Cook on the trip that discovered Australia (left from near Sonya-well where she is now)


I need to make sure to post links not photos, sorry, my brain hasn't been in gear for a couple days, I haven't even picked up knitting, I think my brain has been permeated with garlic and olive oil. lol
Oh my, I don't think kangaroos look anything like a mouse, lol, I think they look cute and cuddely, other than the fact that they can knock you out with one kick or punch. 
I've heard that kangaroo is tasty, but haven't ever tried it, though I've seen it in Sprouts freezer section. I'm pretty sure though, that it doesn't taste like chicken. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday, pearls girls!* I just noticed on the Digest!


Happy Birthday!!!! From me too!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> KayeJo I'm like you are regarding mice but with spiders. I had to rush on past the picture of the banana spider. That being said, there are 2 garden spiders (yellow & black) on my covered deck area that for now I'm leaving be since they eat the other bugs.


I really need to be more careful about posting, should have been a link instead of photo, sorry. 
Yes, they do eat all kinds of irritating bugs, I don't mind them, we had little scorpions in Texas, they would come in the sink every now and then, we'd just relocate them across the highway, if possible.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh dear something else I 'need' to get?


Lol, I keep thinking the same thing, Marla loves hers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm glad that Ringo is on the alert for you.


He is learning so many new words Liz- we've been working on Back and Front - relating to Back door and front door- so I can try to work out which way he thinks he needs to check- he is also learning 'Seek'- a very useful command!
he knows what I mean when I say 'up on the bed'!
When he is outside I am able to figure out what soet of scent he is following, quite often. If it is Bronx the dog just uphill and next door- that warrants him lifting his leg- to add his own scent!!!!!!!!! Cats just get the full steam ahead treatment, as he charges out after them!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Gah! I somehow had missed this! Now I'm not particularly scared of spiders, but at 6:30in the morning this is a bit much! ???? haha poor David, Texas has the nastiest critters - I'm always on the alert when we are there. Never know what ya find around the corner or under a rock or........


I'm just thankful that in the 15 yrs I lived there, I never had cockroaches, those are awful. 
The walking stick bugs are so cool, they eat leaves and get about 8 inches long and look like a green stick with stick legs, one decided to come on in the house, so we had to relocate him, but I got a great photo of him first.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> And they say pot has little effect on people which is why they pushed to make it legal here...so stupid....per usual the innocent suffer the consequences....


Unfortunately I believe that to be only too true- people make quite amazing claims for Cannabis.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had Caitlin here overnight and she slept until almost 8am, an 11 hour stretch! Here she is playing with the windmill garden ornament I brought her back from holiday - excuse the bed hair!


So cute! I don't mind the bed hair at all. Arriana's frequently looks that way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Serena hasnt had a go yet at skipping but she did have a (kind of) try of the elastics and she plays with the hoola hoop and tries...LOL


 :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> What is the food like from an air fryer? How effective is it for chips etc. Somehow I can't imagine them without being cooked in fat or oil.
> 
> Fan just commented on Kaye-Jo being an enabler re socks (and i must agree :sm01: ) but somehow this week we have enablers for cooking utensils.


Mm I just bought a cherry pitter.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> We had that yesterday afternoon- but not a low maximum as the morning was fairly mild.
> 
> Today was nice until this evening when we have had some rain.
> 
> ...


Sorry Maryanne had a migraine and couldn't go to the zoo. You need a baby wearing wrap to wear G so you can push the stroller/pusher. We can get zoo membership also. I've been getting them for the kids so they can take the grandkids and only need to pay for the gas to get there. Glad E enjoyed the panda video.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Joyce.
> 
> And to you as well Pearl Girls.
> 
> Are these 23rd or 24th? Confused with the different times.


Happy Birthday Pearls girls!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> And they say pot has little effect on people which is why they pushed to make it legal here...so stupid....per usual the innocent suffer the consequences....


I can see it for medical reasons, and for that they are removing the thc? that makes you high. I do have issues with it as is, as I had a cousin killed when a 24 year old girl that was high and texting drove through her house.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mm I just bought a cherry pitter.


The new appliances may be handy but the take up sooo much room, I don't haven that many cupboards or a pantry so have to store everything in the basement, only the slow cooker & waffle maker "live" in my cupboards, most others are too big.

I just came in, picked a pail of peas, some carrots, potatoes & lettuce, then went to DS2 & picked a quart of raspberries, the whole patch is red but I don't need them & DS won't pick them. DS1 & DIL will want some but he's working & she's at the lake with the kids for swimming lessons. I texted her mom to see if they will come, I don't want them going to waste. My patch seems to be about a week behind DS, funny when it's just across the road. I still have lots of jelly & syrup & some frozen so will just pick what I want to eat fresh.
I've got everything cleaned up, now to decide what project to tackle for the afternoon.
Tomorrow I'm going on a garden tour with 3 other neighbors, I didn't know there was such a thing but apparently it's been going for a few years. We have to meet others at a country hall 1/2 way to Lloydminster & will visit 6 different yards in that area.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I can see it for medical reasons, and for that they are removing the thc? that makes you high. I do have issues with it as is, as I had a cousin killed when a 24 year old girl that was high and texting drove through her house.


I think it's good it will be more accessible for medical purposes but am sure it will be strictly enforced for driving


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Forcing myself to get changed as it is nephews birthday tea today at the home where he lives hoping it's not too hot over there , it's the air outside it's like walking through a very warm barrier and all the fresh air is getting sucked out of your lungs , better move as I'm fast running out of time
> How come the heat doesn't melt away body fat like it does other fats ☹


Happy Birthday to you DNephew!! 
Hope it's not too bad either. If heat melted fat, I'd have left Texas looking like Twiggy, I wish. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The new appliances may be handy but the take up sooo much room, I don't haven that many cupboards or a pantry so have to store everything in the basement, only the slow cooker & waffle maker "live" in my cupboards, most others are too big.
> 
> I just came in, picked a pail of peas, some carrots, potatoes & lettuce, then went to DS2 & picked a quart of raspberries, the whole patch is red but I don't need them & DS won't pick them. DS1 & DIL will want some but he's working & she's at the lake with the kids for swimming lessons. I texted her mom to see if they will come, I don't want them going to waste. My patch seems to be about a week behind DS, funny when it's just across the road. I still have lots of jelly & syrup & some frozen so will just pick what I want to eat fresh.
> I've got everything cleaned up, now to decide what project to tackle for the afternoon.
> Tomorrow I'm going on a garden tour with 3 other neighbors, I didn't know there was such a thing but apparently it's been going for a few years. We have to meet others at a country hall 1/2 way to Lloydminster & will visit 6 different yards in that area.


Marla's raspberries are going gangbusters too. 
The garden tour sounds fun.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> KayeJo I'm like you are regarding mice but with spiders. I had to rush on past the picture of the banana spider. That being said, there are 2 garden spiders (yellow & black) on my covered deck area that for now I'm leaving be since they eat the other bugs.


The only spiders I kill are black widows--don't want the furbabies (or us) getting bitten. It makes an adult human sick but would be far worse for one of the animals. I've always liked garden spiders--and yes, they eat a lot of other bugs.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Pearls Girls!*


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you you Liz, he has a stomach bug at the moment , hoping he doesn't share as I have enough stomach problems of my own????


Hope he gets over it very soon without passing it on to you. When do you get the follow up following your colonoscopy?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pearls Girls, wishing you a HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Hoping you will enjoy this special day. Two of our KTP ladies, well I should say Girls sharing the same day. Yippee. Double the fun.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Belated Happy Birthday Joyce. I'm sorry I missed the day, but it sounds like you've had a good day.

Happy Birthday Pearls Girls too. Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> They are big, pretty, but big, they used to make their webs hanging down from our shed in Texas, one made it right in front of the door, so I had a talk with that one and then just carefully went in and out, but then she moved it to the side, so all was good. :sm04:
> And David didn't mind the ones on the shed, it was just the shock of having one land on his face when he was going through the tall bushes. :sm02: :sm23:


Oh yes, quite a shock and I love your idea of picturing David at that moment. Thanks for your sense of humor and sharing that with us. I learn so much too as never heard about this spider and looking it up amazed me. Everything is bigger in Texas, including David and the spider. He met his math. Couldn't get out the webbing process and how instantly it covered the toad in one blast. I thought they went around and around like spinning a web. Amazing.

Fascinating how you talked with it and it moved its web to the side. Love that. I've had the opposite experience. Tried sharing with spiders and they took over with turning my dirt basement into a horror show. Had to do a horrible clean up. Would have preferred to let them live but they took over. :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS & DIL bought us one for Christmas & im surprised how crispy things get in it. You do add a little oil, they just aren't submerged. I've done chicken wings, chicken strips & potatoes & we liked them


That would be so nice to be able to have some sweet potato fries that weren't too oily.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, Joyce & Pearls girl. Kate you really always find the perfect cards
> 
> Kate, cute photo of Caitlin. Addison always has wild hair, I can put it in a pony tail & 5 minutes later it looks like I did i it last week. She has very fine slippery hair that just doesn't stay in anything. DH is always telling her she looks like she just crawled out of a culvert????????


Bonnie, my hair is still like that. I have to laugh about it. I've been that way since I was little and it hasn't changed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Forcing myself to get changed as it is nephews birthday tea today at the home where he lives hoping it's not too hot over there , it's the air outside it's like walking through a very warm barrier and all the fresh air is getting sucked out of your lungs , better move as I'm fast running out of time
> How come the heat doesn't melt away body fat like it does other fats ☹


Sure hoping you can stay clear of the stomach bug. I love your idea of the heat melting away the body fat. Wow, hadn't thought of that. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I can see it for medical reasons, and for that they are removing the thc? that makes you high. I do have issues with it as is, as I had a cousin killed when a 24 year old girl that was high and texting drove through her house.


I was just thinking of your cousin that was killed Tami and wondering how the baby was doing that survived. Amazing that you just mentioned her again.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it's good it will be more accessible for medical purposes but am sure it will be strictly enforced for driving


As a medicine it would be wonderful. I wish they had made it available like that when my dad was terminal with cancer. What would it have hurt for him to have had less nausea. Morphine is medicine and allowed to be used. If it can help people it is totally separate, or should be, from the reputation it has now.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

A very happy birthday wish from me too Pearls Girls, you share your day with our adopted family member Mike. July is such a good birthday month! 
Margaret Darowil, Lol re the giant mouse, I have eaten kangaroo and it is very nice lean meat. Sorry to hear of migraine, poor girl not nice.

To all who have commented on the huntsman spider, it was a horrible thing to do to someone, I totally agree and just hope Sophie will be ok.
The banana spider is a gruesome looking creature, I would run a mile if I saw one yuk! 

Kate welcome home after your fabulous trip, love the photo of Caitlin. 

This morning is the final delivery day for the jewellery, am looking forward to catching up with the girls. Life gets busy so it’s nice to see them again.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> The only spiders I kill are black widows--don't want the furbabies (or us) getting bitten. It makes an adult human sick but would be far worse for one of the animals. I've always liked garden spiders--and yes, they eat a lot of other bugs.


I remember one man talking about after effects from a spider bite. I just overheard it and didn't know him, but was listening from standing near. He had terrible side effects. Don't know what spider it was.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Belated Happy Birthday Joyce. I'm sorry I missed the day, but it sounds like you've had a good day.
> 
> Happy Birthday Pearls Girls too. Hope you have a wonderful day.


Was that yesterday??? I'm so funny and thought it was the same day. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Budasha, so sorry that young man got the jewelry and then cut off contact instead of being even closer. Sadly, the wrong response for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Had Caitlin here overnight and she slept until almost 8am, an 11 hour stretch! Here she is playing with the windmill garden ornament I brought her back from holiday - excuse the bed hair!


What a beautiful photo and I love the bed hair.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I remember one man talking about after effects from a spider bite. I just overheard it and didn't know him, but was listening from standing near. He had terrible side effects. Don't know what spider it was.


My guess would be brown recluse--they can have horrible effects on a person. They live in isolated dark places so likely I wouldn't be poking around in one of those.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how cute is that - a great souvenir - could she blow hard enough to make the blades go round and round? --- sam



KateB said:


> Had Caitlin here overnight and she slept until almost 8am, an 11 hour stretch! Here she is playing with the windmill garden ornament I brought her back from holiday - excuse the bed hair!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i will join in on the chorus - HAPPY BIRTHDAY PEARLS GIRLS - AND MANY MORE!!! --- SAM



Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday, pearls girls!* I just noticed on the Digest!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I can see it for medical reasons, and for that they are removing the thc? that makes you high. I do have issues with it as is, as I had a cousin killed when a 24 year old girl that was high and texting drove through her house.


I seem to recall that happening, Tami.
Hori smokes the leaf I am sure- and we sometimes have very potent crops, I understand.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Was that yesterday??? I'm so funny and thought it was the same day. LOL


Joyce is the 23rd, but I am not too sure of Pearls Girls- I'd have to go back and see my post.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I feel for you about your bum knee. Mine was the right as well and after the laser treatments, I'm doing well. Is there anyone that can help you with laser treatments?


Laser treatments sure helped me. In fact, I now have my own laser and was taught by the therapist who sold it to me how to use it.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday Joyce and Pearls Girls! Celebrate the whole week!


From me also ladies.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> how cute is that - a great souvenir - could she blow hard enough to make the blades go round and round? --- sam


She certainly tried!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot. TTYL....more thunderstorms headed our way.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Suggest you make home made sauerkraut with your red cabbage. Home made, actually fermented, not pickled, is wonderful. And the red color comes out a delightful pink hue. So good with spare ribs or even hot dogs. Once the sauerkraut is fermented and done, put it in canning jars and bottle it. Lasts for several years and tastes so good.
> Newer studies on the effect of "pot" on the brain show it does tend to delusions and paranoia. The pure cbt oil does help seizures in some children and does not have a hallucitory effect.
> 
> Happy Birthday Pearls Girls. Hope you have a wonderful day and a blessed year to come.


Thought of it.... but once again DH won't eat it aaaand so that leaves just me...I've made it years ago with white cabbage, but had kids at home to help me eat it. But it's an idea for sure since I could give it to the kids who like it....I suppose I would just use a recipe for white cabbage? It would be a wonderful color.....hmmm I think you've inspired me...just might try it. Thanks for the suggestion! 
As far as medical marijuana goes, had a discussion with second daughter about that. Her fil was reLly suffering from lingering affects of stomach surgery and now chemo...his dr put him on medical marijuana and my daughter said he's a changed man! So is medical marijuana synthetic? Or is it the regular stuff but with the hallucinogenic element removed?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Crazy, soup bones used to be "throw away" items at the butcher shop, I used to see people leaving with boxes of bones to take home to the dogs
> I need to ask DS if he has some more moose or elk ribs in his freezer & do a big batch of soup again, if not I will have to go buy something as it was really nice having the home canned soup last winter


I remember that also. Now our grocery store will sell you bones for about $2 per pound! Yikes no way....and they don't even have much meat on them...my son has a friend who is a butcher and he gets bones from him periodically. So nice to have....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I need to make sure to post links not photos, sorry, my brain hasn't been in gear for a couple days, I haven't even picked up knitting, I think my brain has been permeated with garlic and olive oil. lol
> Oh my, I don't think kangaroos look anything like a mouse, lol, I think they look cute and cuddely, other than the fact that they can knock you out with one kick or punch.
> I've heard that kangaroo is tasty, but haven't ever tried it, though I've seen it in Sprouts freezer section. I'm pretty sure though, that it doesn't taste like chicken. lol


Nah I'm sure it does! Everything not beef tastes like chicken! At least that's what they tell us! And you actually have seen it here in your grocery store!??? Goodness....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Birthday to you DNephew!!
> Hope it's not too bad either. If heat melted fat, I'd have left Texas looking like Twiggy, I wish. :sm04:


It's 104 out on the patio....I sure wish fat could melt - I would be out there in a heartbeat


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla's raspberries are going gangbusters too.
> The garden tour sounds fun.


Ours were done mid June...we had tons as well, DH loves to pick so he picked the patch clean.... don't need jam or syrup - stuck them all in the freezer - will probably pass onto children.....


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The new appliances may be handy but the take up sooo much room, I donÃ¢ÂÂt haven that many cupboards or a pantry so have to store everything in the basement, only the slow cooker & waffle maker Ã¢ÂÂliveÃ¢ÂÂ in my cupboards, most others are too big.
> 
> I just came in, picked a pail of peas, some carrots, potatoes & lettuce, then went to DS2 & picked a quart of raspberries, the whole patch is red but I donÃ¢ÂÂt need them & DS wonÃ¢ÂÂt pick them. DS1 & DIL will want some but heÃ¢ÂÂs working & sheÃ¢ÂÂs at the lake with the kids for swimming lessons. I texted her mom to see if they will come, I donÃ¢ÂÂt want them going to waste. My patch seems to be about a week behind DS, funny when itÃ¢ÂÂs just across the road. I still have lots of jelly & syrup & some frozen so will just pick what I want to eat fresh.
> IÃ¢ÂÂve got everything cleaned up, now to decide what project to tackle for the afternoon.
> Tomorrow IÃ¢ÂÂm going on a garden tour with 3 other neighbors, I didnÃ¢ÂÂt know there was such a thing but apparently itÃ¢ÂÂs been going for a few years. We have to meet others at a country hall 1/2 way to Lloydminster & will visit 6 different yards in that area.


This is the cherry pitter that I bought.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it's good it will be more accessible for medical purposes but am sure it will be strictly enforced for driving


I sure hope so. 3 year anniversary of cousin,'s death is the 28th, same day as my DS and DDIL's birthdays. #_&$&5 only got 4 years and not allowed to drive the rest of her life. When the judge said that, if looks could kill, the judge would be dead. Can almost guarantee she'll be driving soon after she's out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I was just thinking of your cousin that was killed Tami and wondering how the baby was doing that survived. Amazing that you just mentioned her again.


He's doing good, just wish he wouldn't have to live with the scarring. I'm sure he will need more surgeries as he grows. Thank you for thinking of him.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I seem to recall that happening, Tami.
> Hori smokes the leaf I am sure- and we sometimes have very potent crops, I understand.


I've seen some people that it has little effect on, and others I don't want to be around when they've been smoking it. Hooe, in a way, that he isn't the one who broke your planter.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marking spot. TTYL....more thunderstorms headed our way.


Be safe!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thought of it.... but once again DH won't eat it aaaand so that leaves just me...I've made it years ago with white cabbage, but had kids at home to help me eat it. But it's an idea for sure since I could give it to the kids who like it....I suppose I would just use a recipe for white cabbage? It would be a wonderful color.....hmmm I think you've inspired me...just might try it. Thanks for the suggestion!
> As far as medical marijuana goes, had a discussion with second daughter about that. Her fil was reLly suffering from lingering affects of stomach surgery and now chemo...his dr put him on medical marijuana and my daughter said he's a changed man! So is medical marijuana synthetic? Or is it the regular stuff but with the hallucinogenic element removed?


Can it in small jars! As far as medical use, my understanding is that it's processed to remove the hallucinogens.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I've seen some people that it has little effect on, and others I don't want to be around when they've been smoking it. Hooe, in a way, that he isn't the one who broke your planter.


The one I suspect broke it- and I've just realised a shallow Terracotta planter has been completely 'lifted'- when I saw the gap, at first I could not recall what I had had there- what a bummer.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thought of it.... but once again DH won't eat it aaaand so that leaves just me...I've made it years ago with white cabbage, but had kids at home to help me eat it. But it's an idea for sure since I could give it to the kids who like it....I suppose I would just use a recipe for white cabbage? It would be a wonderful color.....hmmm I think you've inspired me...just might try it. Thanks for the suggestion!
> As far as medical marijuana goes, had a discussion with second daughter about that. Her fil was reLly suffering from lingering affects of stomach surgery and now chemo...his dr put him on medical marijuana and my daughter said he's a changed man! So is medical marijuana synthetic? Or is it the regular stuff but with the hallucinogenic element removed?


Unfortunately, there have been synthetics distributed locally that are tainted and people have died.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The one I suspect broke it- and I've just realised a shallow Terracotta planter has been completely 'lifted'- when I saw the gap, at first I could not recall what I had had there- what a bummer.


So now you have both willful destruction of property and theft! Wish that the police would show up. Be sure to take a picture of the spot where the terracotta planter was "lifted" as well. As they say in medicine, "document, document, document. If it isn't documented, it didn't happen". 
A hot Pioneer Day and I enjoyed being off and celebrating the early Mormon pioneers. Glad I didn't have to walk across Wyoming to get here as they did. Bad enough to drive it in an air conditioned truck. Watched the parade in SLC on TV. Now a brush fire in SLC near the capital and threatening some of the mansions on the hill. Firefighters are busy and hoping that the wind doesn't come up. Fireworks are legal from yesterday until after tomorrow, so I am keeping watch in my area as well. Not to be used in this area, but there are always people who pay no attention to the no fireworks postings. 
Enjoyed hearing about E's panda video. What a great experience.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Job done. The girls got their goodies and one of them put a pair of sapphire earrings on immediately. So nice to see they love what they have been given.
The 3 children all under 5, were there too dear little lively rascals zooming round everywhere. Little Scarlett at 18 months is so cute, giving make believe candy to us, then came in to my side and gave me a lovely cuddle. It was delightful as I don’t have any children or grandchildren.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, cuddles from tots are grand.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hair looks great gwen. really like this picture of you. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Marking spot. TTYL....more thunderstorms headed our way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yum! --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> This is the cherry pitter that I bought.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> This is the cherry pitter that I bought.


The one I have does 7 cherries at a time & works well unless they are small then it pushes them through with the pit


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> This is the cherry pitter that I bought.


Interesting pitter please let me know how it works...we've tried several and all have been duds. Last couple years been using straws. The pies look wonderful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh yes, quite a shock and I love your idea of picturing David at that moment. Thanks for your sense of humor and sharing that with us. I learn so much too as never heard about this spider and looking it up amazed me. Everything is bigger in Texas, including David and the spider. He met his math. Couldn't get out the webbing process and how instantly it covered the toad in one blast. I thought they went around and around like spinning a web. Amazing.
> 
> Fascinating how you talked with it and it moved its web to the side. Love that. I've had the opposite experience. Tried sharing with spiders and they took over with turning my dirt basement into a horror show. Had to do a horrible clean up. Would have preferred to let them live but they took over. :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


Lol, so you had the movie Arachnophobia going on, just in your basement not the barn, that would be way overwhelming and I'd rather not have to deal with that many spiders either.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Job done. The girls got their goodies and one of them put a pair of sapphire earrings on immediately. So nice to see they love what they have been given.
> The 3 children all under 5, were there too dear little lively rascals zooming round everywhere. Little Scarlett at 18 months is so cute, giving make believe candy to us, then came in to my side and gave me a lovely cuddle. It was delightful as I don't have any children or grandchildren.


How lovely for you


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> A very happy birthday wish from me too Pearls Girls, you share your day with our adopted family member Mike. July is such a good birthday month!
> Margaret Darowil, Lol re the giant mouse, I have eaten kangaroo and it is very nice lean meat. Sorry to hear of migraine, poor girl not nice.
> 
> To all who have commented on the huntsman spider, it was a horrible thing to do to someone, I totally agree and just hope Sophie will be ok.
> ...


It really is mean, terrorizing someone isn't a good thing, that being said, when we were little(about 5 or 6), we used to tease my aunt with daddy longlegs or little spiders(in Alaska there are no big spiders, the mosquitos are bigger) and she'd chase us screaming at us. lol She didn't like when we called her Aunt Lizzy because her brother(my uncle) told us too, either. I miss my Aunt Pauline, she was soooo much fun, and had character to spare. She got us locked in my grandparents motorhome one night, so we couldn't get out to go in the house to use the bathroom(it was in the backyard, no hookups or anything), we had to wait until grandpa got up to get us out. lolol
My mom was terrified of spiders too, good thing she had me. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thought of it.... but once again DH won't eat it aaaand so that leaves just me...I've made it years ago with white cabbage, but had kids at home to help me eat it. But it's an idea for sure since I could give it to the kids who like it....I suppose I would just use a recipe for white cabbage? It would be a wonderful color.....hmmm I think you've inspired me...just might try it. Thanks for the suggestion!
> As far as medical marijuana goes, had a discussion with second daughter about that. Her fil was reLly suffering from lingering affects of stomach surgery and now chemo...his dr put him on medical marijuana and my daughter said he's a changed man! So is medical marijuana synthetic? Or is it the regular stuff but with the hallucinogenic element removed?


I don't believe they do anything special to it, but usually they use a strain that has less THC. 
CBD oil is usually derived from hemp so no THC to worry about perse.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Nah I'm sure it does! Everything not beef tastes like chicken! At least that's what they tell us! And you actually have seen it here in your grocery store!??? Goodness....


LOL!
Yes at Sprouts in Ft. Collins, they had Antelope, Alligator, Ostrich, and maybe a couple others.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> It's 104 out on the patio....I sure wish fat could melt - I would be out there in a heartbeat


YUCK! It ws 93f here, much more reasonable. :sm02: 
It sure would be handy if it did.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Ours were done mid June...we had tons as well, DH loves to pick so he picked the patch clean.... don't need jam or syrup - stuck them all in the freezer - will probably pass onto children.....


Marla picks hers a bowl at a time, if David goes over, he'll wipe anything ripe out, I get some every once in a while when everyone else hasn't eaten them all. Hers are mostly the yellow ones.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The one I suspect broke it- and I've just realised a shallow Terracotta planter has been completely 'lifted'- when I saw the gap, at first I could not recall what I had had there- what a bummer.


That's awful, he really needs to go.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So now you have both willful destruction of property and theft! Wish that the police would show up. Be sure to take a picture of the spot where the terracotta planter was "lifted" as well. As they say in medicine, "document, document, document. If it isn't documented, it didn't happen".
> A hot Pioneer Day and I enjoyed being off and celebrating the early Mormon pioneers. Glad I didn't have to walk across Wyoming to get here as they did. Bad enough to drive it in an air conditioned truck. Watched the parade in SLC on TV. Now a brush fire in SLC near the capital and threatening some of the mansions on the hill. Firefighters are busy and hoping that the wind doesn't come up. Fireworks are legal from yesterday until after tomorrow, so I am keeping watch in my area as well. Not to be used in this area, but there are always people who pay no attention to the no fireworks postings.
> Enjoyed hearing about E's panda video. What a great experience.


When we hike the Scottsbluff Monument, it's amazing to think that they took wagons through there, I'd have died of fright I think, going those trails in a wagon, I'll walk thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The one I suspect broke it- and I've just realised a shallow Terracotta planter has been completely 'lifted'- when I saw the gap, at first I could not recall what I had had there- what a bummer.


 :sm14:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Unfortunately, there have been synthetics distributed locally that are tainted and people have died.


Here it's the real pot that's been tainted, and people are dieing from.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So now you have both willful destruction of property and theft! Wish that the police would show up. Be sure to take a picture of the spot where the terracotta planter was "lifted" as well. As they say in medicine, "document, document, document. If it isn't documented, it didn't happen".
> A hot Pioneer Day and I enjoyed being off and celebrating the early Mormon pioneers. Glad I didn't have to walk across Wyoming to get here as they did. Bad enough to drive it in an air conditioned truck. Watched the parade in SLC on TV. Now a brush fire in SLC near the capital and threatening some of the mansions on the hill. Firefighters are busy and hoping that the wind doesn't come up. Fireworks are legal from yesterday until after tomorrow, so I am keeping watch in my area as well. Not to be used in this area, but there are always people who pay no attention to the no fireworks postings.
> Enjoyed hearing about E's panda video. What a great experience.


Nice you could be off to enjoy the day. I hope the fires are quickly put out, and you get beneficial rain.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here it's the real pot that's been tainted, and people are dieing from.


Yes, here too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The one I have does 7 cherries at a time & works well unless they are small then it pushes them through with the pit


We don't go through that many cherries. I don't care for them, but DH really likes them. DD brought her's over Sunday and pitted the ones we bought at Aldi on Saturday. Only a couple of pounds. He's ready to go back for more! He usually just chews them and spits out the pit. They are usually really expensive here, but are on sale at Aldi this week.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Interesting pitter please let me know how it works...we've tried several and all have been duds. Last couple years been using straws. The pies look wonderful.


I got it at Target. It was the only one they had. As soon as I get more cherries, I'll try it and let you know.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Is anyone else not getting notifications of new posts in their email? Yesterday I started getting notifications for the tea party that were for other posts from the digest. Today I'm not getting any notifications, and I have the page marked to watch, so should be getting them. I know I can get here in other ways, but it's not as easy on my phone to do it that way. I like clicking the link in my emails.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they had motor homes then. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> It really is mean, terrorizing someone isn't a good thing, that being said, when we were little(about 5 or 6), we used to tease my aunt with daddy longlegs or little spiders(in Alaska there are no big spiders, the mosquitos are bigger) and she'd chase us screaming at us. lol She didn't like when we called her Aunt Lizzy because her brother(my uncle) told us too, either. I miss my Aunt Pauline, she was soooo much fun, and had character to spare. She got us locked in my grandparents motorhome one night, so we couldn't get out to go in the house to use the bathroom(it was in the backyard, no hookups or anything), we had to wait until grandpa got up to get us out. lolol
> My mom was terrified of spiders too, good thing she had me. :sm02:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Is anyone else not getting notifications of new posts in their email? Yesterday I started getting notifications for the tea party that were for other posts from the digest. Today I'm not getting any notifications, and I have the page marked to watch, so should be getting them. I know I can get here in other ways, but it's not as easy on my phone to do it that way. I like clicking the link in my emails.


Yes I updated my profile area, but still no notifications. There are many commenting on it. Looks like some upgrading might be happening.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Hot, humid, Smokey, not much energy. Did make sangha.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes I updated my profile area, but still no notifications. There are many commenting on it. Looks like some upgrading might be happening.


At least I know I am not the only one. That was the main concern, and I have gone through my profile and made sure everything was set the way I wanted it to be. I'm not sure I will be able to get here on my phone until it is fixed. I never remember my password with out looking it up. Good thing I keep a notebook! I can google to get here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Is anyone else not getting notifications of new posts in their email? Yesterday I started getting notifications for the tea party that were for other posts from the digest. Today I'm not getting any notifications, and I have the page marked to watch, so should be getting them. I know I can get here in other ways, but it's not as easy on my phone to do it that way. I like clicking the link in my emails.


There are quite a few complaints about that; seems people have to keep updating in their Profiles to get the emails and even when they do get email notices, it goes to different topics.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Hot, humid, Smokey, not much energy. Did make sangha.


Yuck. It's been cooler, but more humid here. Hope the fires and smoke are soon gone and you have more energy tomorrow. Good you made it to Sangha.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are quite a few complaints about that; seems people have to keep updating in their Profiles to get the emails and even when they do get email notices, it goes to different topics.


That's what mine were doing yesterday. I haven't gotten another email, except for the digest, since. And I forgot and deleted the email that I could get here with. Oh, well. We are still here, and that is what matters.

I had an appointment for a massage this morning, and made one for a chiropractic adjustment. It's amazing how much difference is makes in the way I feel! I know the adjustment makes a difference, but I am just realizing the difference the massage makes. I have gone once a month for the past 3 months. I have an appointment for one more the end of August that is paid for. They are running a special until the end of July. $10 off a 1 hour massage. I could buy gift certificates and use those later, but I don't want to spend that much right now. I am still sore, but that I expected. I may need to go for another adjustment Friday, but I will wait to see. I have been good and not done anything to put my back out again for the rest of the day. Tomorrow I will bring up laundry. I did wash a load of jeans, and put them in the dryer, just haven't lifted. I did steak and mushrooms on the grill, and potatoes and corn in the microwave for supper. Save-A-Lot has had T-bone steaks for $3.99/# this week, so I picked up 2 packages of 3 nice ones. They were really big, plenty for the 2 of us with just 1 steak. DH picked up a seedless watermelon the other day, and finally got around to cutting it up on Sunday when Amber & Chris brought the kids over. Amber trimmed the rabbits nails, and pitted cherries for us. Then decided she was going to pull weeds on the back "patio" which is cement squares that DH made and laid years ago, and isn't very big. It does hold the grill and a glider swing, with a walk way from the door, and that's it. It was so nice to sit there while the steak and mushrooms cooked tonight! Amber and Arriana enjoyed their watermelon!

I think it's bed time, whether I am ready or not.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> they had motor homes then. --- sam


Lol, In the 70's Sam? Yes, they did, my grandparents had a 20 ft. Sportscoach and a 40+ft Sportscoach. 
They also had a camper on the Chevy truck and a van that Chevy van that had the motor in the middle of the front, that us kids used to sit on, between the driver and passenger seats, they put 2 bunks and some storage in the back. Yes, they had all of those at the same time, lol. They put the bunks in the van, then bought the camper, then the 20ft SC and then the bigger one, didn't sell any of them for years and years.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's what mine were doing yesterday. I haven't gotten another email, except for the digest, since. And I forgot and deleted the email that I could get here with. Oh, well. We are still here, and that is what matters.
> 
> I had an appointment for a massage this morning, and made one for a chiropractic adjustment. It's amazing how much difference is makes in the way I feel! I know the adjustment makes a difference, but I am just realizing the difference the massage makes. I have gone once a month for the past 3 months. I have an appointment for one more the end of August that is paid for. They are running a special until the end of July. $10 off a 1 hour massage. I could buy gift certificates and use those later, but I don't want to spend that much right now. I am still sore, but that I expected. I may need to go for another adjustment Friday, but I will wait to see. I have been good and not done anything to put my back out again for the rest of the day. Tomorrow I will bring up laundry. I did wash a load of jeans, and put them in the dryer, just haven't lifted. I did steak and mushrooms on the grill, and potatoes and corn in the microwave for supper. Save-A-Lot has had T-bone steaks for $3.99/# this week, so I picked up 2 packages of 3 nice ones. They were really big, plenty for the 2 of us with just 1 steak. DH picked up a seedless watermelon the other day, and finally got around to cutting it up on Sunday when Amber & Chris brought the kids over. Amber trimmed the rabbits nails, and pitted cherries for us. Then decided she was going to pull weeds on the back "patio" which is cement squares that DH made and laid years ago, and isn't very big. It does hold the grill and a glider swing, with a walk way from the door, and that's it. It was so nice to sit there while the steak and mushrooms cooked tonight! Amber and Arriana enjoyed their watermelon!
> I think it's bed time, whether I am ready or not.


I've only ever had one chair massage, but I need to get ahold of the massage therapist I know and do Yoga with and schedule a regular. 
That's a great price for steaks. 
Lol, She wasn't letting you(or the camera) out of her sight. :sm04: 
Great pictures too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Night all, I'm following Tami to bed, I'm wiped. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We don't go through that many cherries. I don't care for them, but DH really likes them. DD brought her's over Sunday and pitted the ones we bought at Aldi on Saturday. Only a couple of pounds. He's ready to go back for more! He usually just chews them and spits out the pit. They are usually really expensive here, but are on sale at Aldi this week.


I only pitted the sour cherries I picked from my friends tree last year to make pie filling. The ones I buy to eat fresh, I just spit out the pits as I eat them too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Is anyone else not getting notifications of new posts in their email? Yesterday I started getting notifications for the tea party that were for other posts from the digest. Today I'm not getting any notifications, and I have the page marked to watch, so should be getting them. I know I can get here in other ways, but it's not as easy on my phone to do it that way. I like clicking the link in my emails.


I don't think anyone is getting them I've seen lots of posts about it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, great photos. Arianna is sure growing Quite a bargain on the steaks.

Kaye sounds like your grandparents had enough campers to sleep the entire family. The pioneers sure must have been hardy people to travel in wagons across the country. When we were travelling a few years ago we saw the Belnap crater, I forget if it’s in Washington or Oregon state, anyway, you go over a hill & all you see is black lava “bumps”. I wonder what the people thought when they came over the hill


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Hope he gets over it very soon without passing it on to you. When do you get the follow up following your colonoscopy?


I am going back on Monday, to discuss what is the best treatment for me , I'm surmising nothing serious showed up on the biopsies as I received no phone call ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sure hoping you can stay clear of the stomach bug. I love your idea of the heat melting away the body fat. Wow, hadn't thought of that. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


Better than a colonoscopy I lost 6 lbs doing that and I've managed somehow not to find them again ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So now you have both willful destruction of property and theft! Wish that the police would show up. Be sure to take a picture of the spot where the terracotta planter was "lifted" as well. As they say in medicine, "document, document, document. If it isn't documented, it didn't happen".
> A hot Pioneer Day and I enjoyed being off and celebrating the early Mormon pioneers. Glad I didn't have to walk across Wyoming to get here as they did. Bad enough to drive it in an air conditioned truck. Watched the parade in SLC on TV. Now a brush fire in SLC near the capital and threatening some of the mansions on the hill. Firefighters are busy and hoping that the wind doesn't come up. Fireworks are legal from yesterday until after tomorrow, so I am keeping watch in my area as well. Not to be used in this area, but there are always people who pay no attention to the no fireworks postings.
> Enjoyed hearing about E's panda video. What a great experience.


Thanks for the suggestion, Joyce- I will do that in the morning- I am starting to get the hang of my new (old ) camera!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> How lovely for you


Agreed- re Fran and the 'adopted' family!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Nah I'm sure it does! Everything not beef tastes like chicken! At least that's what they tell us! And you actually have seen it here in your grocery store!??? Goodness....


Our butcher carries frozen crocodile, ostrich and sometimes kangaroo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's awful, he really needs to go.


I am getting very fed up with being targeted. Bronwen was telling me, just an hour ago, that once she and Peter had hanging baskets swiped from the front of their house.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The one I suspect broke it- and I've just realised a shallow Terracotta planter has been completely 'lifted'- when I saw the gap, at first I could not recall what I had had there- what a bummer.


Grrr really dislike people who take things that are not theirs, sometimes think a stronger punishment should be given out , I don't mean prison ass they more than likely think thats a holiday , but may be shame, them some how as well as replace what they have stolen


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Is anyone else not getting notifications of new posts in their email? Yesterday I started getting notifications for the tea party that were for other posts from the digest. Today I'm not getting any notifications, and I have the page marked to watch, so should be getting them. I know I can get here in other ways, but it's not as easy on my phone to do it that way. I like clicking the link in my emails.


Same problem, here, been about two days now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I am going back on Monday, to discuss what is the best treatment for me , I'm surmising nothing serious showed up on the biopsies as I received no phone call ,


I would hope they would contact you if they were worried- so that is a sort of, positive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Grrr really dislike people who take things that are not theirs, sometimes think a stronger punishment should be given out , I don't mean prison ass they more than likely think thats a holiday , but may be shame, them some how as well as replace what they have stolen


The Police keep asking me if I saw it happen- but whoever it is is wily.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Is anyone else not getting notifications of new posts in their email? Yesterday I started getting notifications for the tea party that were for other posts from the digest. Today I'm not getting any notifications, and I have the page marked to watch, so should be getting them. I know I can get here in other ways, but it's not as easy on my phone to do it that way. I like clicking the link in my emails.


I'm not getting notifications, but I had trouble with my e-mail (aol sucks!) until DS got it sorted yesterday and I was putting it down to that, but I've had nothing since it was fixed either.
Reading on I see it seems to be common at the moment - as Tami says it is such a pest having to find you lot by other means.....but you're worth the trouble! ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> That's what mine were doing yesterday. I haven't gotten another email, except for the digest, since. And I forgot and deleted the email that I could get here with. Oh, well. We are still here, and that is what matters.
> 
> I had an appointment for a massage this morning, and made one for a chiropractic adjustment. It's amazing how much difference is makes in the way I feel! I know the adjustment makes a difference, but I am just realizing the difference the massage makes. I have gone once a month for the past 3 months. I have an appointment for one more the end of August that is paid for. They are running a special until the end of July. $10 off a 1 hour massage. I could buy gift certificates and use those later, but I don't want to spend that much right now. I am still sore, but that I expected. I may need to go for another adjustment Friday, but I will wait to see. I have been good and not done anything to put my back out again for the rest of the day. Tomorrow I will bring up laundry. I did wash a load of jeans, and put them in the dryer, just haven't lifted. I did steak and mushrooms on the grill, and potatoes and corn in the microwave for supper. Save-A-Lot has had T-bone steaks for $3.99/# this week, so I picked up 2 packages of 3 nice ones. They were really big, plenty for the 2 of us with just 1 steak. DH picked up a seedless watermelon the other day, and finally got around to cutting it up on Sunday when Amber & Chris brought the kids over. Amber trimmed the rabbits nails, and pitted cherries for us. Then decided she was going to pull weeds on the back "patio" which is cement squares that DH made and laid years ago, and isn't very big. It does hold the grill and a glider swing, with a walk way from the door, and that's it. It was so nice to sit there while the steak and mushrooms cooked tonight! Amber and Arriana enjoyed their watermelon!
> 
> I think it's bed time, whether I am ready or not.


You have a beautiful daughter and granddaughter Tami


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would hope they would contact you if they were worried- so that is a sort of, positive.


Yes my doctor would have phoned asking for me to come in


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's what mine were doing yesterday. I haven't gotten another email, except for the digest, since. And I forgot and deleted the email that I could get here with. Oh, well. We are still here, and that is what matters.
> 
> I had an appointment for a massage this morning, and made one for a chiropractic adjustment. It's amazing how much difference is makes in the way I feel! I know the adjustment makes a difference, but I am just realizing the difference the massage makes. I have gone once a month for the past 3 months. I have an appointment for one more the end of August that is paid for. They are running a special until the end of July. $10 off a 1 hour massage. I could buy gift certificates and use those later, but I don't want to spend that much right now. I am still sore, but that I expected. I may need to go for another adjustment Friday, but I will wait to see. I have been good and not done anything to put my back out again for the rest of the day. Tomorrow I will bring up laundry. I did wash a load of jeans, and put them in the dryer, just haven't lifted. I did steak and mushrooms on the grill, and potatoes and corn in the microwave for supper. Save-A-Lot has had T-bone steaks for $3.99/# this week, so I picked up 2 packages of 3 nice ones. They were really big, plenty for the 2 of us with just 1 steak. DH picked up a seedless watermelon the other day, and finally got around to cutting it up on Sunday when Amber & Chris brought the kids over. Amber trimmed the rabbits nails, and pitted cherries for us. Then decided she was going to pull weeds on the back "patio" which is cement squares that DH made and laid years ago, and isn't very big. It does hold the grill and a glider swing, with a walk way from the door, and that's it. It was so nice to sit there while the steak and mushrooms cooked tonight! Amber and Arriana enjoyed their watermelon!
> 
> I think it's bed time, whether I am ready or not.


Great pics!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I am going back on Monday, to discuss what is the best treatment for me , I'm surmising nothing serious showed up on the biopsies as I received no phone call ,


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That zoo memberships sounds like a good deal, great for local people


Or if you are travelling around the country and likely to visit a few zoos as membership includes admission to most of the major zoos in the country. So last year I also went to both the Sydney and the Melbourne zoos. And also to our Open Range Zoo about an hour out of Adelaide.

Yesterday heard a couple from Sydney talking to one of the zoo volunteers. They had come over from Sydney just to go to the Impressionist exhibition (only place in the country it is showing) and the zoo to see the Pandas. Funny how much E loves them as she has no idea that it is a unique experience down here (certainly the only 2 in the country but I think the only 2 in the Southern Hemisphere). I'm going to see if I can attach a video- never succeded yet but may as well try again. Looks like it worked- a short clip of the Panda.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I need to make sure to post links not photos, sorry, my brain hasn't been in gear for a couple days, I haven't even picked up knitting, I think my brain has been permeated with garlic and olive oil. lol
> Oh my, I don't think kangaroos look anything like a mouse, lol, I think they look cute and cuddely, other than the fact that they can knock you out with one kick or punch.
> I've heard that kangaroo is tasty, but haven't ever tried it, though I've seen it in Sprouts freezer section. I'm pretty sure though, that it doesn't taste like chicken. lol


No but if you have never heard of such a thing I guess it's hard to know how else to describe them. But no I do struggle with how he could use a mouse as a description. Never seen a mouse move like a 'roo. And if they killed it they must have seen it move. No self respecting roo would stand still to be shot.
I've tried it but don't like it. It is meant to eaten rare and I like my meat well cooked. But too much cooking toughens it. Very good for you though, low fat.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I am going back on Monday, to discuss what is the best treatment for me , I'm surmising nothing serious showed up on the biopsies as I received no phone call ,


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sorry Maryanne had a migraine and couldn't go to the zoo. You need a baby wearing wrap to wear G so you can push the stroller/pusher. We can get zoo membership also. I've been getting them for the kids so they can take the grandkids and only need to pay for the gas to get there. Glad E enjoyed the panda video.


I do actually have one here! But I was on the way out the door when she rang so sure didn't think that fast.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Our butcher carries frozen crocodile, ostrich and sometimes kangaroo!


We used to have a restaurant near here that charged by the weight of what you ate, so you chose your steak etc and it was weighed before they cooked it. They also had all sorts of "exotic" meats such as crocodile, ostrich kangaroo etc and you could just buy a small piece to try, ie a couple of mouthfuls. I tried crocodile once which I found quite bland, no real taste at all.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am getting very fed up with being targeted. Bronwen was telling me, just an hour ago, that once she and Peter had hanging baskets swiped from the front of their house.


Many years ago I remember walking out of my front door, which opens out to a courtyard, one morning, and knew immediately that something wasn't quite right. I looked around at the neighbours front doors and realised we had all had our door mats pinched during the night!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Nah I'm sure it does! Everything not beef tastes like chicken! At least that's what they tell us! And you actually have seen it here in your grocery store!??? Goodness....


Apparently kangaroo meat is exported to around 55 countries


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thought of it.... but once again DH won't eat it aaaand so that leaves just me...I've made it years ago with white cabbage, but had kids at home to help me eat it. But it's an idea for sure since I could give it to the kids who like it....I suppose I would just use a recipe for white cabbage? It would be a wonderful color.....hmmm I think you've inspired me...just might try it. Thanks for the suggestion!
> As far as medical marijuana goes, had a discussion with second daughter about that. Her fil was reLly suffering from lingering affects of stomach surgery and now chemo...his dr put him on medical marijuana and my daughter said he's a changed man! So is medical marijuana synthetic? Or is it the regular stuff but with the hallucinogenic element removed?


I believe the regular stuff with the hallucinogenic element removed. Seems a good option as a medical drug if it doesn't have the negative effects of the regular stuff. But I sure can't see any argument for legalising the regular stuff.
People argue that it should be legalised becuase it causes less issues than cigarettes or alcohol. But it can have major effects- and cigarettes and alcohol would be unlikely to be legalised now if they weren't already. Seems a silly argument to me


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Told David we were talking about spiders. He wanted to know if you knew about Peacok Spiders. A resonably recent discovery and apparently quite a number of different types. Pretty things and the males have a complicated dance. Tiny as well. 
For those of us who don't like spiders I don't suggest opening these! Though the you tube is fascinating-I watched a small amount of it before needing to stop (much to David's amusement).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maratus 




 A You tube video of them dancing to YMCA.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We don't go through that many cherries. I don't care for them, but DH really likes them. DD brought her's over Sunday and pitted the ones we bought at Aldi on Saturday. Only a couple of pounds. He's ready to go back for more! He usually just chews them and spits out the pit. They are usually really expensive here, but are on sale at Aldi this week.


We wouldn't need a cherry piper either. Just eat them and spit out the pip. Like you they are expensive- very few of the many things we have at Christmas time don't have cherries. The cherry season is right over Christmas. And only a few weeks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Is anyone else not getting notifications of new posts in their email? Yesterday I started getting notifications for the tea party that were for other posts from the digest. Today I'm not getting any notifications, and I have the page marked to watch, so should be getting them. I know I can get here in other ways, but it's not as easy on my phone to do it that way. I like clicking the link in my emails.


Like you I prefer the emails- and they stopped coming last night. Despite rechecking the boxes I still have no emails.

I need to try to keep a KP page open all the time I guess would be the easiest way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Better than a colonoscopy I lost 6 lbs doing that and I've managed somehow not to find them again ????


Thats a real plus- so something good came from it then. Especially if it stays lost.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

That was a great clip if the panda, Margaret! Thanks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm not getting notifications, but I had trouble with my e-mail (aol sucks!) until DS got it sorted yesterday and I was putting it down to that, but I've had nothing since it was fixed either.
> Reading on I see it seems to be common at the moment - as Tami says it is such a pest having to find you lot by other means.....but you're worth the trouble! ????


I don't use the email notifications at all. I open the new tea party when it's posted then click on "watch". From then on, I click on watched topics and then the arrow by the tea party topic thread and it takes me right where I left off in reading.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

At last I am officially allowed to say......Caitlin is going to be a big sister at the end of January! Grandchild number three! This one is even more wanted as DIL lost another at the beginning of the year, but this time (touch wood, cross fingers, legs, everything!) all seems to be well. She has been very sick this time too, but that will hopefully stop very soon as she's now about 14 weeks. That will be a birth and a wedding in the one year!! :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> At last I am officially allowed to say......Caitlin is going to be a big sister at the end of January! Grandchild number three! This one is even more wanted as DIL lost another at the beginning of the year, but this time (touch wood, cross fingers, legs, everything!) all seems to be well. She has been very sick this time too, but that will hopefully stop very soon as she's now about 14 weeks. That will be a birth and a wedding in the one year!! :sm24:


My condolences on the loss and am over the moon for them on the pregnancy.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> At last I am officially allowed to say......Caitlin is going to be a big sister at the end of January! Grandchild number three! This one is even more wanted as DIL lost another at the beginning of the year, but this time (touch wood, cross fingers, legs, everything!) all seems to be well. She has been very sick this time too, but that will hopefully stop very soon as she's now about 14 weeks. That will be a birth and a wedding in the one year!! :sm24:


Congratulations all around! :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> At last I am officially allowed to say......Caitlin is going to be a big sister at the end of January! Grandchild number three! This one is even more wanted as DIL lost another at the beginning of the year, but this time (touch wood, cross fingers, legs, everything!) all seems to be well. She has been very sick this time too, but that will hopefully stop very soon as she's now about 14 weeks. That will be a birth and a wedding in the one year!! :sm24:


Congratulations! What an exciting (expensive) year you're going to have. Hope your DIL starts to feel better soon. I can just see Caitlin being the big sister/little mother.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes my doctor would have phoned asking for me to come in


Good, so it is a definite positive!
We worry and are concerned for our Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Or if you are travelling around the country and likely to visit a few zoos as membership includes admission to most of the major zoos in the country. So last year I also went to both the Sydney and the Melbourne zoos. And also to our Open Range Zoo about an hour out of Adelaide.
> 
> Yesterday heard a couple from Sydney talking to one of the zoo volunteers. They had come over from Sydney just to go to the Impressionist exhibition (only place in the country it is showing) and the zoo to see the Pandas. Funny how much E loves them as she has no idea that it is a unique experience down here (certainly the only 2 in the country but I think the only 2 in the Southern Hemisphere). I'm going to see if I can attach a video- never succeded yet but may as well try again. Looks like it worked- a short clip of the Panda.


You would be right about that- we have no Pandas here, although I would not know about Southern Africa nor South America.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes it was one of my pots, out front. Hori of the dog pooh incident is my major suspect.


What does he have against you? Or is it just his nature to be miserable?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Many years ago I remember walking out of my front door, which opens out to a courtyard, one morning, and knew immediately that something wasn't quite right. I looked around at the neighbours front doors and realised we had all had our door mats pinched during the night!


 :sm25: mmmm- not good!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Are any of you having problems with the Digest? I am not getting notifications. I have checked my profile and the notifications were unchecked. I checked them again and this morning, they were unchecked again. I'm also not getting TP.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I believe the regular stuff with the hallucinogenic element removed. Seems a good option as a medical drug if it doesn't have the negative effects of the regular stuff. But I sure can't see any argument for legalising the regular stuff.
> People argue that it should be legalised becuase it causes less issues than cigarettes or alcohol. But it can have major effects- and cigarettes and alcohol would be unlikely to be legalised now if they weren't already. Seems a silly argument to me


And to me, the ex is full of arguments 'pro' legalisation, I cut conversation short when the diatribe starts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Told David we were talking about spiders. He wanted to know if you knew about Peacok Spiders. A resonably recent discovery and apparently quite a number of different types. Pretty things and the males have a complicated dance. Tiny as well.
> For those of us who don't like spiders I don't suggest opening these! Though the you tube is fascinating-I watched a small amount of it before needing to stop (much to David's amusement).
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maratus
> ...


As Scot, Spiders are part of my heritage 'Wey hey we Wallace Bled' and all that. I encourage them in my home, but do get rid of trailing webs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> For our Aussie ladies, a friend of ours grand daughter 16, visiting Aussie last week was bitten by a huntsman spider. Her arm swelled up at bite site and she can't fly home until it subsides. Googled it, and hopefully she won't have bad reaction to it. Her grandmother is quite worried though, as we don't have them over here.


Spider bites are terrible. I get quite a reaction...from both ends. I hope the young lady gets over it quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> At last I am officially allowed to say......Caitlin is going to be a big sister at the end of January! Grandchild number three! This one is even more wanted as DIL lost another at the beginning of the year, but this time (touch wood, cross fingers, legs, everything!) all seems to be well. She has been very sick this time too, but that will hopefully stop very soon as she's now about 14 weeks. That will be a birth and a wedding in the one year!! :sm24:


Congratulations, Grandma, and Mother of the Groom!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm up to page 30 - only 25 more to go. I'm off to see the doctor this morning to get the results of my back xrays. Back later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> What does he have against you? Or is it just his nature to be miserable?


I think a lot goes back to the delusional state of mind that he seems to share with his Missus, Liz.
I know he is jealous of the help I can get from the State, as a Pensioner, but he IS IN ASSISTED housing, AND they've been ABLE to buy $8,000 worth of vehicle. Which for Second hand, means quite a good one.
He has been very rude to me about my age. He was born the year we landed (1956) but I don't see what that has to do with the price of fish.
He used to come to my front door all confidential confidences and want to hug me, which I put up with.
It's possible he may have had the hots for me, maybe?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> When we hike the Scottsbluff Monument, it's amazing to think that they took wagons through there, I'd have died of fright I think, going those trails in a wagon, I'll walk thank you.


Agreed....when we travel to Boise we go through mountainous country the emigrants used to travel...the various signs will explain the site...one called farewell bend - sounds so poignant...that was the point where some travelled towards Oregon and others to Idaho. They were built of much sterner stuff than we are today.... when the children were little we would read stories to them of the early days in America... I think the most tearful one is the story of the 7 Sager children traveling on foot and finally arriving in WallaWalla. The baby was near dead. Both parents had died on route and left the children orphans. The boys were killed later in the massacre there. Unbelievably the baby did survive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Are any of you having problems with the Digest? I am not getting notifications. I have checked my profile and the notifications were unchecked. I checked them again and this morning, they were unchecked again. I'm also not getting TP.


No Digest tonight, no notifications for about three days now.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Here it's the real pot that's been tainted, and people are dieing from.


So I guess you'd have to get it via prescription from a doctor? Sad people have died.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I got it at Target. It was the only one they had. As soon as I get more cherries, I'll try it and let you know.


Ok thanks....with our big tree we could really use a decent pitter.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Yes I updated my profile area, but still no notifications. There are many commenting on it. Looks like some upgrading might be happening.


Yes, I'm not getting any either....


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You have a beautiful daughter and granddaughter Tami


Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Digest for Ugly Hedgehog came through as per normal. Admin there does not allow avatar pictures unless you accept all the advertising. Maybe something to do with their issue about KP in general.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> At least I know I am not the only one. That was the main concern, and I have gone through my profile and made sure everything was set the way I wanted it to be. I'm not sure I will be able to get here on my phone until it is fixed. I never remember my password with out looking it up. Good thing I keep a notebook! I can google to get here.


Hmmmm you have me thinking if I even know what my password is.... I keep all the passwords in a small book as well, but now that I think of it, I m not sure I have this one


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Hmmmm you have me thinking if I even know what my password is.... I keep all the passwords in a small book as well, but now that I think of it, I m not sure I have this one


It's why I never sign out- because I have no idea what my password is- and it's not listed in the little book kept (stupidly) by the computer.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> That's what mine were doing yesterday. I haven't gotten another email, except for the digest, since. And I forgot and deleted the email that I could get here with. Oh, well. We are still here, and that is what matters.
> 
> I had an appointment for a massage this morning, and made one for a chiropractic adjustment. It's amazing how much difference is makes in the way I feel! I know the adjustment makes a difference, but I am just realizing the difference the massage makes. I have gone once a month for the past 3 months. I have an appointment for one more the end of August that is paid for. They are running a special until the end of July. $10 off a 1 hour massage. I could buy gift certificates and use those later, but I don't want to spend that much right now. I am still sore, but that I expected. I may need to go for another adjustment Friday, but I will wait to see. I have been good and not done anything to put my back out again for the rest of the day. Tomorrow I will bring up laundry. I did wash a load of jeans, and put them in the dryer, just haven't lifted. I did steak and mushrooms on the grill, and potatoes and corn in the microwave for supper. Save-A-Lot has had T-bone steaks for $3.99/# this week, so I picked up 2 packages of 3 nice ones. They were really big, plenty for the 2 of us with just 1 steak. DH picked up a seedless watermelon the other day, and finally got around to cutting it up on Sunday when Amber & Chris brought the kids over. Amber trimmed the rabbits nails, and pitted cherries for us. Then decided she was going to pull weeds on the back "patio" which is cement squares that DH made and laid years ago, and isn't very big. It does hold the grill and a glider swing, with a walk way from the door, and that's it. It was so nice to sit there while the steak and mushrooms cooked tonight! Amber and Arriana enjoyed their watermelon!
> 
> I think it's bed time, whether I am ready or not.


Beautiful girls! I'm hoping this posts....is anyone else having trouble posting? I had problems yesterday also...something weird is going on ????

Yay it did! And with no issues!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I do actually have one here! But I was on the way out the door when she rang so sure didn't think that fast.


Amber has one in the car all the time. I know you often walk with the little ones. Do you have one of the bigger pushers with the storage basket under the seat that you could keep it in, or is it a smaller one with no place to put anything? Arriana is 4 1/2 now but will still go up once in a while. And the wraps can make great blankets if it gets unexpectedly chilly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Beautiful girls! I'm hoping this posts....is anyone else having trouble posting? I had problems yesterday also...something weird is going on ????
> 
> Yay it did! And with no issues!


Yes! I keep getting 'Bad Gateway' messages.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Better than a colonoscopy I lost 6 lbs doing that and I've managed somehow not to find them again ????


Well that's a nice perk! Are you feeling any better?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan wrote:
For our Aussie ladies, a friend of ours grand daughter 16, visiting Aussie last week was bitten by a huntsman spider. Her arm swelled up at bite site and she can’t fly home until it subsides. Googled it, and hopefully she won’t have bad reaction to it. Her grandmother is quite worried though, as we don’t have them over here.


That is awful Fan. I hope her so called friends have learned a lesson about practical jokes. It is no fun to be the recipient. Spider bites can be terrible and yes, poisonous or not, one can have a reaction. Have you heard any more about how she is?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am getting very fed up with being targeted. Bronwen was telling me, just an hour ago, that once she and Peter had hanging baskets swiped from the front of their house.


Yes, it's unnerving and downright nasty.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB wrote:
At last I am officially allowed to say......Caitlin is going to be a big sister at the end of January! Grandchild number three! This one is even more wanted as DIL lost another at the beginning of the year, but this time (touch wood, cross fingers, legs, everything!) all seems to be well. She has been very sick this time too, but that will hopefully stop very soon as she's now about 14 weeks. That will be a birth and a wedding in the one year!! 


Kate, congratulations dear. What a Precious year that will be. Sorry about the baby lost but so happy and fingers crossed that all continues to go well. No fun being sick like that so hope that passes very soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes, it's unnerving and downright nasty.


That it is!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Better than a colonoscopy I lost 6 lbs doing that and I've managed somehow not to find them again ????


Good, I guess.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Grrr really dislike people who take things that are not theirs, sometimes think a stronger punishment should be given out , I don't mean prison ass they more than likely think thats a holiday , but may be shame, them some how as well as replace what they have stolen


Old fashioned stocks come to mind.....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sam.


thewren said:


> hair looks great gwen. really like this picture of you. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good, I guess.


I hope you get as good a reort as DD. Crohns is in remission!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I'm up to page 30 - only 25 more to go. I'm off to see the doctor this morning to get the results of my back xrays. Back later.


Let us know what you find out. It's such a shame that all our years of hard work result in back pain. Laser treatments help there too but also use the hot water Jacuzzi and with my problem was able to get the cortisone shots. I wanted anything but surgery. Hoping whatever the problem is, there will be help. I had to have an MRI for anything to show up. They could see the arthritis but not what was causing my pain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Old fashioned stocks come to mind.....


Boy! can you imagine the reaction if we did indeed use the Stocks again?! There's a few I can think of in the world for whom that would be very appropriate- I'll start saving all my rotten objects- they go in the deep freeze anyway!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think a lot goes back to the delusional state of mind that he seems to share with his Missus, Liz.
> I know he is jealous of the help I can get from the State, as a Pensioner, but he IS IN ASSISTED housing, AND they've been ABLE to buy $8,000 worth of vehicle. Which for Second hand, means quite a good one.
> He has been very rude to me about my age. He was born the year we landed (1956) but I don't see what that has to do with the price of fish.
> He used to come to my front door all confidential confidences and want to hug me, which I put up with.
> It's possible he may have had the hots for me, maybe?


Now that puts an interesting twist to things.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> At last I am officially allowed to say......Caitlin is going to be a big sister at the end of January! Grandchild number three! This one is even more wanted as DIL lost another at the beginning of the year, but this time (touch wood, cross fingers, legs, everything!) all seems to be well. She has been very sick this time too, but that will hopefully stop very soon as she's now about 14 weeks. That will be a birth and a wedding in the one year!! :sm24:


Congratulations! How exciting....and 14 weeks and being sick are all good signs.... even tho the sickness is miserable.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> Are any of you having problems with the Digest? I am not getting notifications. I have checked my profile and the notifications were unchecked. I checked them again and this morning, they were unchecked again. I'm also not getting TP.


We all seem to be having issues...I notice Pearls girls hasn't been on here yesterday or today...wonder if she's just crazy busy or is having issues as well


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Now that puts an interesting twist to things.


It does, doesn't it- could explain all the looks a daggers I've had from the Missus!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> Are any of you having problems with the Digest? I am not getting notifications. I have checked my profile and the notifications were unchecked. I checked them again and this morning, they were unchecked again. I'm also not getting TP.


We all seem to be having issues...I've noticed Pearls Girls hasn't been on here yesterday and so far today. She might be crazy busy but I'm wondering if she can't find us back. I'm also having issues posting replies

Sorry it seemed to have posted twice. I had received a "bad gateway"message and figured it hadn't gone through


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I would be in the same dilemma. I don't remember my password and it has been a problem. Now my computer remembers it but when I need a new computer....yikes. My iPad remembers my passwords too. I now have a little device that I can enter passwords into. We've gotten pretty good at entering new things, but life sure has complicated. Never had passwords in the first part of my life. First personal computer, other than work, was when we lived in Germany. Then all the password craziness started.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> We all seem to be having issues...I notice Pearls girls hasn't been on here yesterday or today...wonder if she's just crazy busy or is having issues as well


I suspect she's having issues also. Anyone who comes to the tea party through the digest (email notification function) is having problems because the indicators to get the emails keep getting unclicked no matter how many times they are re-clicked.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, must say so long. Have to leave soon for a meeting. Came down for a cuppa while I get ready and ended up on here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I would be in the same dilemma. I don't remember my password and it has been a problem. Now my computer remembers it but when I need a new computer....yikes. My iPad remembers my passwords too. I now have a little device that I can enter passwords into. We've gotten pretty good at entering new things, but life sure has complicated. Never had passwords in the first part of my life. First personal computer, other than work, was when we lived in Germany. Then all the password craziness started.


 :sm24: It is so crazy- especially for the Banks, where you are supposed to keep changing it!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think a lot goes back to the delusional state of mind that he seems to share with his Missus, Liz.
> I know he is jealous of the help I can get from the State, as a Pensioner, but he IS IN ASSISTED housing, AND they've been ABLE to buy $8,000 worth of vehicle. Which for Second hand, means quite a good one.
> He has been very rude to me about my age. He was born the year we landed (1956) but I don't see what that has to do with the price of fish.
> He used to come to my front door all confidential confidences and want to hug me, which I put up with.
> It's possible he may have had the hots for me, maybe?


What a strange fellow.... I'm sorry you have to put up with him....will pray something will change for the better for you....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a fun picture. Seeing them enjoying that juicy watermelon makes me want to go cut up the one my DH brought home the other day. 


tami_ohio said:


> That's what mine were doing yesterday. I haven't gotten another email, except for the digest, since. And I forgot and deleted the email that I could get here with. Oh, well. We are still here, and that is what matters.
> 
> I had an appointment for a massage this morning, and made one for a chiropractic adjustment. It's amazing how much difference is makes in the way I feel! I know the adjustment makes a difference, but I am just realizing the difference the massage makes. I have gone once a month for the past 3 months. I have an appointment for one more the end of August that is paid for. They are running a special until the end of July. $10 off a 1 hour massage. I could buy gift certificates and use those later, but I don't want to spend that much right now. I am still sore, but that I expected. I may need to go for another adjustment Friday, but I will wait to see. I have been good and not done anything to put my back out again for the rest of the day. Tomorrow I will bring up laundry. I did wash a load of jeans, and put them in the dryer, just haven't lifted. I did steak and mushrooms on the grill, and potatoes and corn in the microwave for supper. Save-A-Lot has had T-bone steaks for $3.99/# this week, so I picked up 2 packages of 3 nice ones. They were really big, plenty for the 2 of us with just 1 steak. DH picked up a seedless watermelon the other day, and finally got around to cutting it up on Sunday when Amber & Chris brought the kids over. Amber trimmed the rabbits nails, and pitted cherries for us. Then decided she was going to pull weeds on the back "patio" which is cement squares that DH made and laid years ago, and isn't very big. It does hold the grill and a glider swing, with a walk way from the door, and that's it. It was so nice to sit there while the steak and mushrooms cooked tonight! Amber and Arriana enjoyed their watermelon!
> 
> I think it's bed time, whether I am ready or not.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well, must say so long. Have to leave soon for a meeting. Came down for a cuppa while I get ready and ended up on here.


Hope it goes well! Ignore my PM, please!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's why I never sign out- because I have no idea what my password is- and it's not listed in the little book kept (stupidly) by the computer.


That's where I keep my little book also.... probably a recipe for disaster should anyone ever break in..????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> What a strange fellow.... I'm sorry you have to put up with him....will pray something will change for the better for you....


I put a lot of it down to his habitual use of the weed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> That's where I keep my little book also.... probably a recipe for disaster should anyone ever break in..????


I do try to code them a bit- and also miss out important details that I know I will remember!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Better than a colonoscopy I lost 6 lbs doing that and I've managed somehow not to find them again ????


????????hope the doctor has some answers for you


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the panda video. The big zoo in Atlanta at one time had pandas but I think they were returned to China. It has been years and years since I went to the zoo there. I didn't comment but must say I love all the E stories you've been sharing.


darowil said:


> Or if you are travelling around the country and likely to visit a few zoos as membership includes admission to most of the major zoos in the country. So last year I also went to both the Sydney and the Melbourne zoos. And also to our Open Range Zoo about an hour out of Adelaide.
> 
> Yesterday heard a couple from Sydney talking to one of the zoo volunteers. They had come over from Sydney just to go to the Impressionist exhibition (only place in the country it is showing) and the zoo to see the Pandas. Funny how much E loves them as she has no idea that it is a unique experience down here (certainly the only 2 in the country but I think the only 2 in the Southern Hemisphere). I'm going to see if I can attach a video- never succeded yet but may as well try again. Looks like it worked- a short clip of the Panda.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Our butcher carries frozen crocodile, ostrich and sometimes kangaroo!


????no thanks. Deer, moose & elk are racey enough for me


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for the warning about the spider posts; knowing they were going to be there certainly lessened by fear and I opened them. 
Beautiful spider and how funny the youtube video. I do appreciate the good spiders do; just don't like them. I think it bothers me more since when my oldest was 4 she was bitten while sleeping by a spider (don't know what kind) right along her hairline on her forehead. 
Her forehead swelled up horribly and I rushed her to the doctor. Fortunately, Benedryl worked and she was not scarred and the swelling went down within a day. As a child used to "play" with granddaddy longlegs.


darowil said:


> Told David we were talking about spiders. He wanted to know if you knew about Peacok Spiders. A resonably recent discovery and apparently quite a number of different types. Pretty things and the males have a complicated dance. Tiny as well.
> For those of us who don't like spiders I don't suggest opening these! Though the you tube is fascinating-I watched a small amount of it before needing to stop (much to David's amusement).
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maratus
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got to get busy; got a late start today sleeping in until 9! TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> At last I am officially allowed to say......Caitlin is going to be a big sister at the end of January! Grandchild number three! This one is even more wanted as DIL lost another at the beginning of the year, but this time (touch wood, cross fingers, legs, everything!) all seems to be well. She has been very sick this time too, but that will hopefully stop very soon as she's now about 14 weeks. That will be a birth and a wedding in the one year!! :sm24:


Thats fantastic news Kate , busy but good year next year


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you. Glad you are able to get massages and chiropractor. Great pix of Amber and Arriana.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good, so it is a definite positive!
> We worry and are concerned for our Sonja!


Thank you Julie , I'm trying to watch what I eat which I think is helping


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, double congratulations, praying DDIL has a smooth pregnancy.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Told David we were talking about spiders. He wanted to know if you knew about Peacok Spiders. A resonably recent discovery and apparently quite a number of different types. Pretty things and the males have a complicated dance. Tiny as well.
> For those of us who don't like spiders I don't suggest opening these! Though the you tube is fascinating-I watched a small amount of it before needing to stop (much to David's amusement).
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maratus
> ...


Luke loved these!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Well that's a nice perk! Are you feeling any better?


It's a lot more settled at the moment , fingers crossed ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope you get as good a reort as DD. Crohns is in remission!


That is good news Jeanette hopefully she will be in remission fora long time


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope you get as good a reort as DD. Crohns is in remission!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> We all seem to be having issues...I notice Pearls girls hasn't been on here yesterday or today...wonder if she's just crazy busy or is having issues as well


She was posting yesterday but I think yes she is very busy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for all your good wishes re DIL's pregnancy. They haven't told Caitlin yet which I think is very sensible - she's anything but daft, so it won't be long before she notices mummy's tummy and then the questions will start!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie , I'm trying to watch what I eat which I think is helping


Good lass!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes! I keep getting 'Bad Gateway' messages.


And the site is slow to post a comment the last couple of days. Phone or laptop, doesn't matter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for all your good wishes re DIL's pregnancy. They haven't told Caitlin yet which I think is very sensible - she's anything but daft, so it won't be long before she notices mummy's tummy and then the questions will start!


 :sm24: It is a lovely time though, sharing your pregnancy with your toddler- been there, done that when Mwyffanwy was around 19 or 20 months old, onwards- wonderful when baby starts kicking and small can see or feel it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> KateB wrote:
> At last I am officially allowed to say......Caitlin is going to be a big sister at the end of January! Grandchild number three! This one is even more wanted as DIL lost another at the beginning of the year, but this time (touch wood, cross fingers, legs, everything!) all seems to be well. She has been very sick this time too, but that will hopefully stop very soon as she's now about 14 weeks. That will be a birth and a wedding in the one year!!
> 
> Kate, congratulations dear. What a Precious year that will be. Sorry about the baby lost but so happy and fingers crossed that all continues to go well. No fun being sick like that so hope that passes very soon.


Congratulations! I seem to have missed this post. Hugs re the misscarrige.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope you get as good a reort as DD. Crohns is in remission!


Great news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> So I guess you'd have to get it via prescription from a doctor? Sad people have died.


Yes, when it becomes legal in Ohio in a few months, you will need a prescription and will need to go to a special dispensary.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Hmmmm you have me thinking if I even know what my password is.... I keep all the passwords in a small book as well, but now that I think of it, I m not sure I have this one


Oh no! I hope you do.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for all your good wishes re DIL's pregnancy. They haven't told Caitlin yet which I think is very sensible - she's anything but daft, so it won't be long before she notices mummy's tummy and then the questions will start!


Plus their sense of time is not well set and the pregnancy will take forever in her mind.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's why I never sign out- because I have no idea what my password is- and it's not listed in the little book kept (stupidly) by the computer.


Same here, but it's usually buried under stuff!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Beautiful girls! I'm hoping this posts....is anyone else having trouble posting? I had problems yesterday also...something weird is going on ????
> 
> Yay it did! And with no issues!


Thanks!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And the site is slow to post a comment the last couple of days. Phone or laptop, doesn't matter.


That's resulting in quite a few double postings.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: It is a lovely time though, sharing your pregnancy with your toddler- been there, done that when Mwyffanwy was around 19 or 20 months old, onwards- wonderful when baby starts kicking and small can see or feel it.


Lol my oldest wondered why the baby didn't like him , when I asked why he thought that his reply was when I put my head on your tummy he keeps kicking me away ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> We all seem to be having issues...I notice Pearls girls hasn't been on here yesterday or today...wonder if she's just crazy busy or is having issues as well


I hope she's just busy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, so happy DD’s Caron’s in remission.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a fun picture. Seeing them enjoying that juicy watermelon makes me want to go cut up the one my DH brought home the other day.


And it was juicy! As Arriana was holding her slice you could see the juice running down the side of it! You can see the wet spot on the concrete under her.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

angelam said:


> Great pictures Kate. i specially like the one of the cathedral at night.


What an amazing difference . . .day to night. . .Looks like Cinderella's castle at night when lighted


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Same here, but it's usually buried under stuff!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol my oldest wondered why the baby didn't like him , when I asked why he thought that his reply was when I put my head on your tummy he keeps kicking me away ????


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> I am trying to think back to my days as a service writer for the dealership that I worked for. Does the car not want to go past 35 mph? That was a big indicator that the catalytic converter needed replaced, but that was the only time I remember one being replaced


Where the muffler @ converter connect rusted out. They said I needed to re-place converter. The car goes fine. It just is super loud muffler noise.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just put a little butter on both side & sprinked it with seasoned salt both DH & DS liked it too. Another advantage of doing it that way is that billing releases whatever causes gas & by cooking this way you don't have that trouble. I've been told it you add it to soup & Make sure it just simmers, not boils there will be no gas either. Just passing this on ãs I know some don't eat cooked cabbage for that reason


Do you cook it on top of the stove in a frypan or in the oven (roasted?)
It sounds very good and I would love to try it especially if it does not cause bloating and indigestion.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Where the muffler @ converter connect rusted out. They said I needed to re-place converter. The car goes fine. It just is super loud muffler noise.


Ok. I understand now. And of course there isn't a way they can put a sleeve on it to patch it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Do you cook it on top of the stove in a frypan or in the oven (roasted?)
> It sounds very good and I would love to try it especially if it does not cause bloating and indigestion.


In the oven. About 350. 15 minutes per side.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

TNS said:


> So much happened since I last caught up! Lovely photos, Kate. The Rhine castles look so fairytale romantic and Cologne Catherdral is amazing, as are the windmills in fields with old fashioned hay making. We called the heaps of hay 'hobbles' and used to collect it all together by hand.
> Sassafras, you seem to have been blindsided by the mourning of the loss of your breasts, but I think it must be a big change, and you have been so very brave throughout the whole thing. You are allowed to grieve so be gentle on yourself.
> Julie, I'm glad you've not been forgotten by DD but am saddened by the incident with your pot. I do hope that the police take timely action on this, but see it's rather difficult to prove who was responsible if you can't say you saw it happen. Your room looks very nicely organised and Ringo, of course, looks rather regal. I'm so glad he's there to protect and warn you.
> 
> With all that's going on, and everyone I haven't mentioned, can I suggest {{{{{{{{{{a big group hug}}}}}}}}}


I'm in on the group hug also. A hug can do so much. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great photos, thanks for posting. That cathedral is really beautiful


Big difference between day and night. Night almost looks like Cinderella's castle. :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they must have loved to camp. i had to tease you. the trailer that sits in our yard was bought in the very early 50's by phyllis's parents. it's been everywhere except Hawaii. they even pulled it to Alaska in 1962. phyllis and i did a good bit of camping in it - hopefully heidi and family will take a weekend and and go camping yet this summer. they don't use it very much. it is still in pristine shape inside - sleeps six. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Lol, In the 70's Sam? Yes, they did, my grandparents had a 20 ft. Sportscoach and a 40+ft Sportscoach.
> They also had a camper on the Chevy truck and a van that Chevy van that had the motor in the middle of the front, that us kids used to sit on, between the driver and passenger seats, they put 2 bunks and some storage in the back. Yes, they had all of those at the same time, lol. They put the bunks in the van, then bought the camper, then the 20ft SC and then the bigger one, didn't sell any of them for years and years.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, that's what I told him, he needs to do everything he can, to make sure the second half+ is as successful as it can be. :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: yes. We always need to turn the negative into as much positive that we can. Prayers for Chris and Mom & Dad. These things take a toll on the entire family.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> We own an engineering company, downsized in recent years with just 2 staff and ourselves now. One staff member is a 2nd cousin of mine who has been with us for 20 years. We have seen him go from a silly teenager, to a good family man with wife and 2 children. He is like a son to us.
> We design, build, and maintain parts for a bedding co, and nearby steel mill. Just take on enough work to maintain our needs
> and hobbies.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> I tend to grill, use stir fry or air fryer these days.


Any comments or suggestions for an air fryer? It seems to be the rage on the internet. I don't know anyone that has one or talks about having one.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. When it was Serena's birthday couple months ago, we had a few of DD's friends here and they got out the long skipping rope and also the chinese skippy/elastics and they all played on them for ages. It was great to see girls in their mid 20's laughing and having so much fun. Much better than them all looking at their phones....lol I also have hoola hoops here still. :sm11:


This is wonderful. . . I hate the insta phones for that very same reason. GSs played on computer games yesterday, the entire time we were there 2:30-9:-30.(as a baby sitter)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Any comments or suggestions for an air fryer? It seems to be the rage on the internet. I don't know anyone that has one or talks about having one.


I had one for a while- but frankly found it a bit over-rated- gave it to the Hospice Shop- because in this kitchen it took up far too much space.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> I used to be able to do both of those! I might be able to hook hoop but I haven't tried in years. No way I could do the Skip-It any more.


I know it was a typo "hook hoop". I tried it recently as my 8 year old GD has just learned how. I could just hook the hoop, but no Hula Hoop. . . .LOL


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> From mjs:
> 
> MURPHY'S OTHER 15 LAWS
> 
> ...


love all of them. I need to copy for DS as we were talking about many of the real quips yesterday. :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> love all of them. I need to copy for DS as we were talking about many of the real quips yesterday. :sm02:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another gem from mjs!


A refreshing change from political "humor"


An old man goes into a restaurant and is seated. All the waitresses are gorgeous

A particularly voluptuous waitress, wearing a very short skirt and legs that won’t quit, came to his table and asked if he was ready to order, "What would you like, sir?”

He looks at the menu and then scans her beautiful frame, top to bottom, then answers, "A quickie."

The waitress turns and walks away in disgust. After she regains her composure, she returns and asks again, "What would you like, sir?"
cal humor

Again the old man thoroughly checks her out and again answers, "A quickie, please 

This time her anger takes over; she reaches over and slaps him across the face with a resounding "SMACK!" and storms away

A man sitting at the next table leans over and whispers, "Um, I think it’s pronounced 'quiche'."


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone, well what a shemozzle our KP is in, I ended up going to search, typed in tea party date and got here. 
Yesterday was just so lovely, seeing the family and especially the children. 3 year old Tyler and his little 18 month sister Scarlett are like twins, so alike and the image of their dad, except they have their mums red hair. Amelia the eldest is blonde blue eyed whereas the others have brown eyes. I feel so blessed to have them as our special family. 

Kate warmest congratulations re new baby, get those needles clicking!
Sonja, good news hopefully on your test. 
Cherries, yum our season is over Christmas they are grown in the South Island and we eat heaps when we are down there, much cheaper to buy at source.
Up here they are around $16 per kilo. I have made cherry liqueur with them and it is very good. Same recipe as rumtopf.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I know it was a typo "hook hoop". I tried it recently as my 8 year old GD has just learned how. I could just hook the hoop, but no Hula Hoop. . . .LOL


LOL! I didn't even notice the auto correct! I posted that from my phone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, well what a shemozzle our KP is in, I ended up going to search, typed in tea party date and got here.
> Yesterday was just so lovely, seeing the family and especially the children. 3 year old Tyler and his little 18 month sister Scarlett are like twins, so alike and the image of their dad, except they have their mums red hair. Amelia the eldest is blonde blue eyed whereas the others have brown eyes. I feel so blessed to have them as our special family.
> 
> Kate warmest congratulations re new baby, get those needles clicking!
> ...


Who says we can't choose our family?!!!! The little ones sound really cute. I'm glad you have been able to make others happy with the treasures you are passing on to them.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Do you cook it on top of the stove in a frypan or in the oven (roasted?)
> It sounds very good and I would love to try it especially if it does not cause bloating and indigestion.


See you are still with us! We were wondering if you were having issues with the site as some of us are.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> This is wonderful. . . I hate the insta phones for that very same reason. GSs played on computer games yesterday, the entire time we were there 2:30-9:-30.(as a baby sitter)


That's way too long!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Who says we can't choose our family?!!!! The little ones sound really cute. I'm glad you have been able to make others happy with the treasures you are passing on to them.


It is very special indeed, friends are the family you choose for yourself, and that is so true in our case. 
Catherine was quite overwhelmed and asked if I was ok giving them my treasures, so I said yes it is so nice to see your reactions whilst I am still alive, rather than when I am gone. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

smoking one joint is like smoking a pack of cigarettes. --- sam



darowil said:


> I believe the regular stuff with the hallucinogenic element removed. Seems a good option as a medical drug if it doesn't have the negative effects of the regular stuff. But I sure can't see any argument for legalising the regular stuff.
> People argue that it should be legalised becuase it causes less issues than cigarettes or alcohol. But it can have major effects- and cigarettes and alcohol would be unlikely to be legalised now if they weren't already. Seems a silly argument to me


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i never turn my computer off so ktp is always ready to go. --- sam



darowil said:


> Like you I prefer the emails- and they stopped coming last night. Despite rechecking the boxes I still have no emails.
> 
> I need to try to keep a KP page open all the time I guess would be the easiest way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, great photos. Arianna is sure growing Quite a bargain on the steaks.
> 
> Kaye sounds like your grandparents had enough campers to sleep the entire family. The pioneers sure must have been hardy people to travel in wagons across the country. When we were travelling a few years ago we saw the Belnap crater, I forget if it's in Washington or Oregon state, anyway, you go over a hill & all you see is black lava "bumps". I wonder what the people thought when they came over the hill


Lol! Yes, they did, they could have housed homeless. 
It's crazy what pioneers went through to get West, they had to be hardy folk to make it through it all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i forgot to mention that - sorry Margaret - it was a great video - didn't realize they were so big. --- sam



machriste said:


> That was a great clip if the panda, Margaret! Thanks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am getting very fed up with being targeted. Bronwen was telling me, just an hour ago, that once she and Peter had hanging baskets swiped from the front of their house.


Can't blame you there, especially as you are just trying to live in peace. 
It's amazing the things that people will swipe, someone took the pumpkin off Marla's park on October, before Halloween.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Grrr really dislike people who take things that are not theirs, sometimes think a stronger punishment should be given out , I don't mean prison ass they more than likely think thats a holiday , but may be shame, them some how as well as replace what they have stolen


They need to put a big sign around their neck, that says, I stole ____ and sit them on a busy street corner, and then pay restitution.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

always plenty of room for another ktp baby. congrats to the parents. hope all goes well. --- sam



KateB said:


> At last I am officially allowed to say......Caitlin is going to be a big sister at the end of January! Grandchild number three! This one is even more wanted as DIL lost another at the beginning of the year, but this time (touch wood, cross fingers, legs, everything!) all seems to be well. She has been very sick this time too, but that will hopefully stop very soon as she's now about 14 weeks. That will be a birth and a wedding in the one year!! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Or if you are travelling around the country and likely to visit a few zoos as membership includes admission to most of the major zoos in the country. So last year I also went to both the Sydney and the Melbourne zoos. And also to our Open Range Zoo about an hour out of Adelaide.
> 
> Yesterday heard a couple from Sydney talking to one of the zoo volunteers. They had come over from Sydney just to go to the Impressionist exhibition (only place in the country it is showing) and the zoo to see the Pandas. Funny how much E loves them as she has no idea that it is a unique experience down here (certainly the only 2 in the country but I think the only 2 in the Southern Hemisphere). I'm going to see if I can attach a video- never succeded yet but may as well try again. Looks like it worked- a short clip of the Panda.


The open range zoo sounds like it would be really interesting. 
The video is really neat, that Panda was bigger than I expected.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> No but if you have never heard of such a thing I guess it's hard to know how else to describe them. But no I do struggle with how he could use a mouse as a description. Never seen a mouse move like a 'roo. And if they killed it they must have seen it move. No self respecting roo would stand still to be shot.
> I've tried it but don't like it. It is meant to eaten rare and I like my meat well cooked. But too much cooking toughens it. Very good for you though, low fat.


David wouldn't like it then either, he like his meat cooked to shoe leather toughness. lol Hence, he doesn't like prime rib. :sm19:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> We used to have a restaurant near here that charged by the weight of what you ate, so you chose your steak etc and it was weighed before they cooked it. They also had all sorts of "exotic" meats such as crocodile, ostrich kangaroo etc and you could just buy a small piece to try, ie a couple of mouthfuls. I tried crocodile once which I found quite bland, no real taste at all.


That would be a lot of fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Many years ago I remember walking out of my front door, which opens out to a courtyard, one morning, and knew immediately that something wasn't quite right. I looked around at the neighbours front doors and realised we had all had our door mats pinched during the night!


 :sm06: That sounds like kids, probably on a dare.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Told David we were talking about spiders. He wanted to know if you knew about Peacok Spiders. A resonably recent discovery and apparently quite a number of different types. Pretty things and the males have a complicated dance. Tiny as well.
> For those of us who don't like spiders I don't suggest opening these! Though the you tube is fascinating-I watched a small amount of it before needing to stop (much to David's amusement).
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maratus
> ...


OMG!!!! The video was amazing, I couldn't stop grinning while watching it, that made my day! Thanks Margaret for sharing it, I know you really didn't enjoy watching that at all. I'm saving that to show David.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> At last I am officially allowed to say......Caitlin is going to be a big sister at the end of January! Grandchild number three! This one is even more wanted as DIL lost another at the beginning of the year, but this time (touch wood, cross fingers, legs, everything!) all seems to be well. She has been very sick this time too, but that will hopefully stop very soon as she's now about 14 weeks. That will be a birth and a wedding in the one year!! :sm24:


How exciting!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I think whatever the problem was with KP is fixed as I've started getting posts in my email again and the red alert that popped up in the title every time I went on my profile has gone too


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> How exciting!!!!!


Lovely card - thank you!❤


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Police keep asking me if I saw it happen- but whoever it is is wily.


It's too bad you can't get security cameras installed. For those who can't afford it, would be nice if the police could install them while the problem is going on. Of course, if they see them being installed that undoes the whole thing. Security cameras catch so many things here and some are rather unnerving.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It's too bad you can't get security cameras installed. For those who can't afford it, would be nice if the police could install them while the problem is going on. Of course, if they see them being installed that undoes the whole thing. Security cameras catch so many things here and some are rather unnerving.


I have met him when visiting Julie, he was admiring my car. He is quite a slimeball! It is sickening what he is doing, so uncalled for and upsetting.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, well what a shemozzle our KP is in, I ended up going to search, typed in tea party date and got here.
> Yesterday was just so lovely, seeing the family and especially the children. 3 year old Tyler and his little 18 month sister Scarlett are like twins, so alike and the image of their dad, except they have their mums red hair. Amelia the eldest is blonde blue eyed whereas the others have brown eyes. I feel so blessed to have them as our special family.
> 
> Kate warmest congratulations re new baby, get those needles clicking!
> ...


DH has put some in a jar with Ever Clear. Ever Clear is basically moonshine. Pure corn liquor. He tried a few the next day and said they are really good!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> OMG!!!! The video was amazing, I couldn't stop grinning while watching it, that made my day! Thanks Margaret for sharing it, I know you really didn't enjoy watching that at all. I'm saving that to show David.


What a hoot, very clever and the song is a real toe tapper. Yes we did the actions to the song back in the day lol!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> That's way too long!


Grandma can always tell them it's time to find something else to do that is not electronic.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David wouldn't like it then either, he like his meat cooked to shoe leather toughness. lol Hence, he doesn't like prime rib. :sm19:


Neither does my DH. I love it and can't find it very often without garlic


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Feeling better. Actually did some housework and water jogged 30 minutes.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DH has put some in a jar with Ever Clear. Ever Clear is basically moonshine. Pure corn liquor. He tried a few the next day and said they are really good!


That is basically what I do, using brandy or rum 500gms sugar to same of fruit, cover with alcohol in jar, and leave for 12 months then eat/drink results. :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Feeling better. Actually did some housework and water jogged 30 minutes.


So glad you are feeling better. Hoping this upward trend continues.
Not getting updates of this group yet. Have tried unwatching and then watching again, but no luck. No problem, I will just sign in from google each day. 
A busy day for me today. Off tomorrow and really looking forward to it. Still have roses that need dead heading.
Fan, so kind of you to do your inheritance giving now. My mother did that and I am so glad she did. 
Julie, I am continuing to be concerned that your police officers have not yet come to assess the damage. I would loan you my cattle prod or baseball bat or 9 mm Smith and Wesson if you were nearby. I am amazed at the craziness of the person tormenting you. But, as Sam said, smoking pot does have some nasty side effects. Here in Utah, if you even have it in the car you are treated as a DUI, worse if you are driving crazy and get stopped.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

budasha said:


> That is such a young age to be sidelined. It must be so hard for him to accept and makes it difficult for you as well. Sending lots of hugs.


He should thank his lucky stars. He is still above the green. My Father died at that age. :sm02:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Is anyone else not getting notifications of new posts in their email? Yesterday I started getting notifications for the tea party that were for other posts from the digest. Today I'm not getting any notifications, and I have the page marked to watch, so should be getting them. I know I can get here in other ways, but it's not as easy on my phone to do it that way. I like clicking the link in my emails.


*Tami*, I am now having the same problem today. Nothing since yesterday's KP notice--no KTP or KP info at all. I haven't sent anything to junk mail so it can't be an accidental one for KP.

Now I need your prayers for Susan. I've just been in texts with her while she was at work. She is now on her way to Urgent Care for what she suspects is a weird set of symptoms that seem like it may be a gallbladder attack. Tim, of course, is trying to work himself into a major anxiety mind set. I won't go to her until I know what lies ahead but will stay with Tim until she needs me to come to her.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers for Susan and Tim.


jheiens said:


> *Tami*, I am now having the same problem today. Nothing since yesterday's KP notice--no KTP or KP info at all. I haven't sent anything to junk mail so it can't be an accidental one for KP.
> 
> Now I need your prayers for Susan. I've just been in texts with her while she was at work. She is now on her way to Urgent Care for what she suspects is a weird set of symptoms that seem like it may be a gallbladder attack. Tim, of course, is trying to work himself into a major anxiety mind set. I won't go to her until I know what lies ahead but will stay with Tim until she needs me to come to her.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm up to page 30 - only 25 more to go. I'm off to see the doctor this morning to get the results of my back xrays. Back later.


Hoping for good news.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Tami*, I am now having the same problem today. Nothing since yesterday's KP notice--no KTP or KP info at all. I haven't sent anything to junk mail so it can't be an accidental one for KP.
> 
> Now I need your prayers for Susan. I've just been in texts with her while she was at work. She is now on her way to Urgent Care for what she suspects is a weird set of symptoms that seem like it may be a gallbladder attack. Tim, of course, is trying to work himself into a major anxiety mind set. I won't go to her until I know what lies ahead but will stay with Tim until she needs me to come to her.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Saying prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Agreed....when we travel to Boise we go through mountainous country the emigrants used to travel...the various signs will explain the site...one called farewell bend - sounds so poignant...that was the point where some travelled towards Oregon and others to Idaho. They were built of much sterner stuff than we are today.... when the children were little we would read stories to them of the early days in America... I think the most tearful one is the story of the 7 Sager children traveling on foot and finally arriving in WallaWalla. The baby was near dead. Both parents had died on route and left the children orphans. The boys were killed later in the massacre there. Unbelievably the baby did survive.


I remember the Sager story, it was amazing that any survived, they definitely had a great will to live and suffered through a lot.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope you get as good a reort as DD. Crohns is in remission!


That's fabulous!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for all your good wishes re DIL's pregnancy. They haven't told Caitlin yet which I think is very sensible - she's anything but daft, so it won't be long before she notices mummy's tummy and then the questions will start!


Oh yes, there will definitely be questions, on top of questions. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol my oldest wondered why the baby didn't like him , when I asked why he thought that his reply was when I put my head on your tummy he keeps kicking me away ????


 :sm23:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Prayers for Susan and Tim. Hoping it is something simple but glad she is getting care right away.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I keep checking the notification boxes but they seem to be deleted on an ongoing basis. What's going on?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's the latest ones Sam.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/honeybee-socks


Nice socks, Kaye.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Joyce.
> 
> And to you as well Pearl Girls.
> 
> Are these 23rd or 24th? Confused with the different times.


Mine is 24th July


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> they must have loved to camp. i had to tease you. the trailer that sits in our yard was bought in the very early 50's by phyllis's parents. it's been everywhere except Hawaii. they even pulled it to Alaska in 1962. phyllis and i did a good bit of camping in it - hopefully heidi and family will take a weekend and and go camping yet this summer. they don't use it very much. it is still in pristine shape inside - sleeps six. --- sam


They sure did, they drove the larger Sportscoach down the ALCAN to the lower 48 and left it in SLC in storage when they came home, and then in the winter they'd just fly to SLC and pick up the RV and travel and then put it back in storage in SLC in the spring when they came home. Every winter they flew out and every spring, they flew back, eventually they just parked it in an RV park around Phoenix, AZ and left it there when they flew home. 
Those old ones built in the 50's and such were made to last, and of course the cars built back then, could actually tow one. The Long Long Trailer with Ricky and Lucy comes to mind. :sm23:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday, pearls girls!* I just noticed on the Digest!


Thank you. It was mostly a happy day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> :sm24: :sm24: yes. We always need to turn the negative into as much positive that we can. Prayers for Chris and Mom & Dad. These things take a toll on the entire family.


Yes we do, and yes they do, but this too shall pass. 
Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Any comments or suggestions for an air fryer? It seems to be the rage on the internet. I don't know anyone that has one or talks about having one.


I got Marla the Brio as it had the best ratings when I was looking.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday Joyce and Pearls Girls! Celebrate the whole week!


Thank you. . . only a week?????? lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ewww.... I'll take the -40 weather, thanks????????????
> We do have spider that bite but those I've known to get problems get cellulitis or flesh eating disease at the site. I saw a woman at the hospital who had to get a large section of her calf cut away & skin grafting, what a mess.


A few years ago, I was bitten by something but never did find out what it was. I went to the doctor because when I got out of bed, I couldn't stand on the leg that was bitten. My leg got very hard. The doctor couldn't tell what had bitten me. We had a mound at the back of the yard and I had a tendency to work out there just wearing shorts. My DH used to caution me to wear long pants but I didn't listen and paid for it. That happened to me two years in a row and I finally paid attention.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just came on for a few minutes tonight. I have been getting up around 2:45 AM to get ready to get to work by 4 AM. Working some long days and get tired early in the evening. 

Congratulations Kate on the new bundle in the oven for DDIL.

Congratulations also to Rookie's daughter for being in remission. 

Sonja...Wishing you well with your doctor's appointment next week. 

My mammagram results were good. I was glad to see that. 

I am tired so I am not going to try to think about other comments I wanted to make. Goodnight everyone.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's ok now, Liz, I have heard from her!


I did read that a package was on its way. I hope it's reached you by now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I remember once, David came in, (mind, in Texas we have banana spiders) and said he came screaming out of the bushes like a little girl, a banana spider landed on his face. :sm23:
> I still tease him about it to this day, he says if a giant spider landed on my face, I'd scream too, but it's still funny. :sm23: :sm23:


Yuck!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> *Tami*, I am now having the same problem today. Nothing since yesterday's KP notice--no KTP or KP info at all. I haven't sent anything to junk mail so it can't be an accidental one for KP.
> 
> Now I need your prayers for Susan. I've just been in texts with her while she was at work. She is now on her way to Urgent Care for what she suspects is a weird set of symptoms that seem like it may be a gallbladder attack. Tim, of course, is trying to work himself into a major anxiety mind set. I won't go to her until I know what lies ahead but will stay with Tim until she needs me to come to her.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I can understand what you are going through with Tim. Prayers for peace for him as he anticipates what is wrong with his mom. I hope Susan gets resolution from the symptoms soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no!! As soon as I read that you'd left it on the floor, I knew what you were going to say next, Buster would have done the same thing, hopefully she won't have a belly ache, she definitely got her fiber in. lol


She doesn't seem any worse for it except that she pooped a lot. :sm09:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jheiens said:


> *Tami*, I am now having the same problem today. Nothing since yesterday's KP notice--no KTP or KP info at all. I haven't sent anything to junk mail so it can't be an accidental one for KP.
> 
> Now I need your prayers for Susan. I've just been in texts with her while she was at work. She is now on her way to Urgent Care for what she suspects is a weird set of symptoms that seem like it may be a gallbladder attack. Tim, of course, is trying to work himself into a major anxiety mind set. I won't go to her until I know what lies ahead but will stay with Tim until she needs me to come to her.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Prayers for you all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's terribly sad, maybe someday, they'll realize that they want that familial connection and get back in touch. HUGS!!


I hope so but not counting on it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Joyce and Pearl Girls. I hope your special day has been filled with many wonderful blessings of love and happiness.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> PearlsGirls, Happy Birthday ???????? have a wonderful day.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I know it was a typo "hook hoop". I tried it recently as my 8 year old GD has just learned how. I could just hook the hoop, but no Hula Hoop. . . .LOL


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another gem from mjs!
> 
> A refreshing change from political "humor"
> 
> ...


LOL! He should have just pointed at the item on the menu. :sm23:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

machriste said:


> ????Happy birthday, Joyce and PearlsGirls????


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lovely card - thank you!❤


Most welcome. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> What a hoot, very clever and the song is a real toe tapper. Yes we did the actions to the song back in the day lol!


LOL!!! We did too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Neither does my DH. I love it and can't find it very often without garlic


Marla and I have gotten to where we buy and roast our own, so yummy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Feeling better. Actually did some housework and water jogged 30 minutes.


That's great! Onward and upward. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:
 

> *Happy Birthday, pearls girls!* I just noticed on the Digest!


I missed both Joyce's and Pearls girls birthdays. I hope you both had a wonderful birthday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Tami*, I am now having the same problem today. Nothing since yesterday's KP notice--no KTP or KP info at all. I haven't sent anything to junk mail so it can't be an accidental one for KP.
> 
> Now I need your prayers for Susan. I've just been in texts with her while she was at work. She is now on her way to Urgent Care for what she suspects is a weird set of symptoms that seem like it may be a gallbladder attack. Tim, of course, is trying to work himself into a major anxiety mind set. I won't go to her until I know what lies ahead but will stay with Tim until she needs me to come to her.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I hope it's nothing major that requires surgery or anything. Poor Tim, it has to be very scary for him, but good that you are with him. 
Prayers and hugs for all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Nice socks, Kaye.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just came on for a few minutes tonight. I have been getting up around 2:45 AM to get ready to get to work by 4 AM. Working some long days and get tired early in the evening.
> 
> Congratulations Kate on the new bundle in the oven for DDIL.
> 
> ...


Good that your mamo results were good. 
I hope you get a good nights sleep, you do an awful lot in your days.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> She doesn't seem any worse for it except that she pooped a lot. :sm09:


LOL!!! That's pretty much what it does to me too! :sm23:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Birthday!!!! From me too!!!


Thank you very much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope so but not counting on it.


Unfortunately, that's about the best that you can do.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Crazy, soup bones used to be "throw away" items at the butcher shop, I used to see people leaving with boxes of bones to take home to the dogs
> I need to ask DS if he has some more moose or elk ribs in his freezer & do a big batch of soup again, if not I will have to go buy something as it was really nice having the home canned soup last winter


I guess the butcher shops finally caught on that it was a money maker. Soup bones are no longer free anywhere that I know.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He is learning so many new words Liz- we've been working on Back and Front - relating to Back door and front door- so I can try to work out which way he thinks he needs to check- he is also learning 'Seek'- a very useful command!
> he knows what I mean when I say 'up on the bed'!
> When he is outside I am able to figure out what soet of scent he is following, quite often. If it is Bronx the dog just uphill and next door- that warrants him lifting his leg- to add his own scent!!!!!!!!! Cats just get the full steam ahead treatment, as he charges out after them!


Good for you to be adding new words to his vocabulary. I think "on the bed" is a phrase that all dogs know by heart :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I guess the butcher shops finally caught on that it was a money maker. Soup bones are no longer free anywhere that I know.


Oxtails at Walmart today( I checked out of curiosity) were $5.49/lb. :sm22:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

praying it is nothing drastic. --- sam



jheiens said:


> *Tami*, I am now having the same problem today. Nothing since yesterday's KP notice--no KTP or KP info at all. I haven't sent anything to junk mail so it can't be an accidental one for KP.
> 
> Now I need your prayers for Susan. I've just been in texts with her while she was at work. She is now on her way to Urgent Care for what she suspects is a weird set of symptoms that seem like it may be a gallbladder attack. Tim, of course, is trying to work himself into a major anxiety mind set. I won't go to her until I know what lies ahead but will stay with Tim until she needs me to come to her.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Mm I just bought a cherry pitter.


That was one of my mystery gifts from son #2. He was surprised that I knew what it was for.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> *Happy Birthday Pearls Girls!*


Thank you. :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

roughage will do that every time. --- sam



budasha said:


> She doesn't seem any worse for it except that she pooped a lot. :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Budasha, so sorry that young man got the jewelry and then cut off contact instead of being even closer. Sadly, the wrong response for sure.


Yes, and I was hoping that we would become closer.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

thewren said:


> and i will join in on the chorus - HAPPY BIRTHDAY PEARLS GIRLS - AND MANY MORE!!! --- SAM


I am also looking forward to many more as I just left my childhood, now approaching middle aged. lol Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Laser treatments sure helped me. In fact, I now have my own laser and was taught by the therapist who sold it to me how to use it.


What a good idea.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> This is the cherry pitter that I bought.


I have a pitter too but it looks different than yours.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> praying it is nothing drastic. --- sam


Thank you all for the prayers for Susan and care for Tim's anxiety. She is on her way to ER--should be there by now. Don't know yet which hospital she's chosen to go to but she will let me know when, and if, she needs me to come to her. Ben is at his parents this week and is expecting to bring his children there for a bit later this week. Since it is a 4 hour drive from there, she could be home before he could get here tonight. As women often have cardio symptoms far different from those of men, the Urgent Care Dr. referred her to ER. Her chief assistant is much closer to either hospital than I am and will go to her immediately should she be needed. By staying with Tim, we've relieved her off that concern.

I'll keep y'all informed.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> A very happy birthday wish from me too Pearls Girls, you share your day with our adopted family member Mike. July is such a good birthday month!
> Margaret Darowil, Lol re the giant mouse, I have eaten kangaroo and it is very nice lean meat. Sorry to hear of migraine, poor girl not nice.
> 
> To all who have commented on the huntsman spider, it was a horrible thing to do to someone, I totally agree and just hope Sophie will be ok.
> ...


Thank you very much. 
I bought a bunch of bananas once and a spider came out. . .it didn't look like that banana spider. It was big hairy and ugly.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you all for the prayers for Susan and care for Tim's anxiety. She is on her way to ER--should be there by now. Don't know yet which hospital she's chosen to go to but she will let me know when, and if, she needs me to come to her. Ben is at his parents this week and is expecting to bring his children there for a bit later this week. Since it is a 4 hour drive from there, she could be home before he could get here tonight. As women often have cardio symptoms far different from those of men, the Urgent Care Dr. referred her to ER. Her chief assistant is much closer to either hospital than I am and will go to her immediately should she be needed. By staying with Tim, we've relieved her off that concern.
> 
> I'll keep y'all informed.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think a lot goes back to the delusional state of mind that he seems to share with his Missus, Liz.
> I know he is jealous of the help I can get from the State, as a Pensioner, but he IS IN ASSISTED housing, AND they've been ABLE to buy $8,000 worth of vehicle. Which for Second hand, means quite a good one.
> He has been very rude to me about my age. He was born the year we landed (1956) but I don't see what that has to do with the price of fish.
> He used to come to my front door all confidential confidences and want to hug me, which I put up with.
> It's possible he may have had the hots for me, maybe?


It sounds like he's getting enough assistance so he shouldn't begrudge you help. He does sound a bit weird.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes! I keep getting 'Bad Gateway' messages.


I've had those messages too when I'm posting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Let us know what you find out. It's such a shame that all our years of hard work result in back pain. Laser treatments help there too but also use the hot water Jacuzzi and with my problem was able to get the cortisone shots. I wanted anything but surgery. Hoping whatever the problem is, there will be help. I had to have an MRI for anything to show up. They could see the arthritis but not what was causing my pain.


The doctor says my spine is full of arthritis and it's past the stage of surgery. I don't understand what's going on because the only time it's painful is when I'm in bed either sitting up reading or lying down. The good news though was there was no sign of cancer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Up to page 60 but I must get off now. Back tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you all for the prayers for Susan and care for Tim's anxiety. She is on her way to ER--should be there by now. Don't know yet which hospital she's chosen to go to but she will let me know when, and if, she needs me to come to her. Ben is at his parents this week and is expecting to bring his children there for a bit later this week. Since it is a 4 hour drive from there, she could be home before he could get here tonight. As women often have cardio symptoms far different from those of men, the Urgent Care Dr. referred her to ER. Her chief assistant is much closer to either hospital than I am and will go to her immediately should she be needed. By staying with Tim, we've relieved her off that concern.
> 
> I'll keep y'all informed.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Good that her assistant is close, and relieving her of the worry for Tim is a great relief.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> The doctor says my spine is full of arthritis and it's past the stage of surgery. I don't understand what's going on because the only time it's painful is when I'm in bed either sitting up reading or lying down. The good news though was there was no sign of cancer.


Yuck on the arthritis, but fantastic on no sign of cancer. It's probably how the pressure sits on the spine and disks when you are sitting or lying down in bed.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

angelam said:


> We used to have a restaurant near here that charged by the weight of what you ate, so you chose your steak etc and it was weighed before they cooked it. They also had all sorts of "exotic" meats such as crocodile, ostrich kangaroo etc and you could just buy a small piece to try, ie a couple of mouthfuls. I tried crocodile once which I found quite bland, no real taste at all.


They do that in the cafeteria at our largest hospital in Maine.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Many years ago I remember walking out of my front door, which opens out to a courtyard, one morning, and knew immediately that something wasn't quite right. I looked around at the neighbours front doors and realised we had all had our door mats pinched during the night!


Seems like an odd thing to steal????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Apparently kangaroo meat is exported to around 55 countries


I know Cabellas sells gift basket of "exotic"meats at Christmas, I'm not sure if Kangaroo is included


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Told David we were talking about spiders. He wanted to know if you knew about Peacok Spiders. A resonably recent discovery and apparently quite a number of different types. Pretty things and the males have a complicated dance. Tiny as well.
> For those of us who don't like spiders I don't suggest opening these! Though the you tube is fascinating-I watched a small amount of it before needing to stop (much to David's amusement).
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maratus
> ...


They are ?pretty??????but the video is a little creepy????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> At last I am officially allowed to say......Caitlin is going to be a big sister at the end of January! Grandchild number three! This one is even more wanted as DIL lost another at the beginning of the year, but this time (touch wood, cross fingers, legs, everything!) all seems to be well. She has been very sick this time too, but that will hopefully stop very soon as she's now about 14 weeks. That will be a birth and a wedding in the one year!! :sm24:


Congratulations, hope she's feeling better soon & all goes well


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oh dear, prayers for Susan and Tim.
Julie, worried for you. Sending you protection energy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, glad mammo results good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> How exciting!!!!!


Nice !


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> That is basically what I do, using brandy or rum 500gms sugar to same of fruit, cover with alcohol in jar, and leave for 12 months then eat/drink results. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Tami*, I am now having the same problem today. Nothing since yesterday's KP notice--no KTP or KP info at all. I haven't sent anything to junk mail so it can't be an accidental one for KP.
> 
> Now I need your prayers for Susan. I've just been in texts with her while she was at work. She is now on her way to Urgent Care for what she suspects is a weird set of symptoms that seem like it may be a gallbladder attack. Tim, of course, is trying to work himself into a major anxiety mind set. I won't go to her until I know what lies ahead but will stay with Tim until she needs me to come to her.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Praying! For Susan, Tim and you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, happy you are cancer free. Sorry your arthritis past point of surgery. Hope, for everyone, they can discover stem cell treatment.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I keep checking the notification boxes but they seem to be deleted on an ongoing basis. What's going on?


Probably an update on the status for the whole site. I haven't gone to email to see if I am now getting the notifications but will later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for the warning about the spider posts; knowing they were going to be there certainly lessened by fear and I opened them.
> Beautiful spider and how funny the youtube video. I do appreciate the good spiders do; just don't like them. I think it bothers me more since when my oldest was 4 she was bitten while sleeping by a spider (don't know what kind) right along her hairline on her forehead.
> Her forehead swelled up horribly and I rushed her to the doctor. Fortunately, Benedryl worked and she was not scarred and the swelling went down within a day. As a child used to "play" with granddaddy longlegs.


We were just talking about spider bites when I was at the birthday party the other day. one of the ladies was bitten by something 35 years ago & spent 34 days in hospital, lost 30+ pounds in that time & nearly died. Her face swelled so badly it split open her cheeks & she still has terrible scars. Apparently 4 people went to the University hospital that summer with the same thing & she was the only one to survive, she did have permanent heart damage from the ordeal & had to quit her job as an RN


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just came on for a few minutes tonight. I have been getting up around 2:45 AM to get ready to get to work by 4 AM. Working some long days and get tired early in the evening.
> 
> Congratulations Kate on the new bundle in the oven for DDIL.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you got good results! Rest well.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Pearls Girls said:


> Do you cook it on top of the stove in a frypan or in the oven (roasted?)
> It sounds very good and I would love to try it especially if it does not cause bloating and indigestion.


I found the answer further in my reading. I'm so far behind in my reading. When I tried to post yesterday, the non- existing Admin kept telling me I could not post, so I gave up. I agree with the responses of many of you even if I could not post.
A great big {{{{{{{{{ hug}}}}}}}}} and thanks for all the Birthday wishes . It was an interesting day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol my oldest wondered why the baby didn't like him , when I asked why he thought that his reply was when I put my head on your tummy he keeps kicking me away ????


????????cute


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Do you cook it on top of the stove in a frypan or in the oven (roasted?)
> It sounds very good and I would love to try it especially if it does not cause bloating and indigestion.


Sorry, yes, it's done in the oven, 20 minutes on each side at 350


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla and I have gotten to where we buy and roast our own, so yummy.


I've only made it once. M doesn't care for it, so it's a waste for me to make it. When I get lucky enough to find somewhere that makes it without garlic, I order it. Makes it more special.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> OMG!!!! The video was amazing, I couldn't stop grinning while watching it, that made my day! Thanks Margaret for sharing it, I know you really didn't enjoy watching that at all. I'm saving that to show David.


I thought that the entire wrap of the spider was interesting even though I don't like spiders. I believe it is the Smithsonian Museum that has some fabric displayed that was woven from spider silk.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another gem from mjs!
> 
> A refreshing change from political "humor"
> 
> ...


????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Can't blame you there, especially as you are just trying to live in peace.
> It's amazing the things that people will swipe, someone took the pumpkin off Marla's park on October, before Halloween.


 :sm25:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> How exciting!!!!!


Congratulations! at last a post at the tea party of knitting and yarn.. I was beginning to think that so many people had so many problems that they gave up being "yarny" :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Tami*, I am now having the same problem today. Nothing since yesterday's KP notice--no KTP or KP info at all. I haven't sent anything to junk mail so it can't be an accidental one for KP.
> 
> Now I need your prayers for Susan. I've just been in texts with her while she was at work. She is now on her way to Urgent Care for what she suspects is a weird set of symptoms that seem like it may be a gallbladder attack. Tim, of course, is trying to work himself into a major anxiety mind set. I won't go to her until I know what lies ahead but will stay with Tim until she needs me to come to her.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Poor Susan, hope they get her out of pain soon & Tim doesn't get too anxious


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We were just talking about spider bites when I was at the birthday party the other day. one of the ladies was bitten by something 35 years ago & spent 34 days in hospital, lost 30+ pounds in that time & nearly died. Her face swelled so badly it split open her cheeks & she still has terrible scars. Apparently 4 people went to the University hospital that summer with the same thing & she was the only one to survive, she did have permanent heart damage from the ordeal & had to quit her job as an RN


Oh my, that's an extremely bad reaction to a spider bite, I'm glad your friend lived, so sorry though for those who did not.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

jheiens said:


> *Tami*, I am now having the same problem today. Nothing since yesterday's KP notice--no KTP or KP info at all. I haven't sent anything to junk mail so it can't be an accidental one for KP.
> 
> Now I need your prayers for Susan. I've just been in texts with her while she was at work. She is now on her way to Urgent Care for what she suspects is a weird set of symptoms that seem like it may be a gallbladder attack. Tim, of course, is trying to work himself into a major anxiety mind set. I won't go to her until I know what lies ahead but will stay with Tim until she needs me to come to her.
> 
> Ohio Joy


So sorry. . ,{{{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oxtails at Walmart today( I checked out of curiosity) were $5.49/lb. :sm22:


That's nuts!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Poor Susan, hope they get her out of pain soon & Tim doesn't get too anxious


Thanks, Bonnie.

I'm about to call it a night. Who knows what the next several hours will bring, so I think that I'll get some rest.

Ohio Joy :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I've only made it once. M doesn't care for it, so it's a waste for me to make it. When I get lucky enough to find somewhere that makes it without garlic, I order it. Makes it more special.


We can get it at our butcher shop, so we order just what we need for dinner and leftovers for sandwiches. lol We only do it once or twice a year though, it's rather expensive and addictive. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I thought that the entire wrap of the spider was interesting even though I don't like spiders. I believe it is the Smithsonian Museum that has some fabric displayed that was woven from spider silk.


That would be amazing fabric.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> The doctor says my spine is full of arthritis and it's past the stage of surgery. I don't understand what's going on because the only time it's painful is when I'm in bed either sitting up reading or lying down. The good news though was there was no sign of cancer.


Thank goodness it wasn't cancer but arthritis is no picnic, did he give you anything for the pain? I wonder if that gin & yellow raisins would help your back? Several have told me it sure helped their knees


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday Joyce and Pearl Girls. I hope your special day has been filled with many wonderful blessings of love and happiness.


Thank you and yes it has been wonderful day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So glad you are feeling better. Hoping this upward trend continues.
> Not getting updates of this group yet. Have tried unwatching and then watching again, but no luck. No problem, I will just sign in from google each day.
> A busy day for me today. Off tomorrow and really looking forward to it. Still have roses that need dead heading.
> Fan, so kind of you to do your inheritance giving now. My mother did that and I am so glad she did.
> Julie, I am continuing to be concerned that your police officers have not yet come to assess the damage. I would loan you my cattle prod or baseball bat or 9 mm Smith and Wesson if you were nearby. I am amazed at the craziness of the person tormenting you. But, as Sam said, smoking pot does have some nasty side effects. Here in Utah, if you even have it in the car you are treated as a DUI, worse if you are driving crazy and get stopped.


I was talking with Tash next door but uphill, this morning- she has had Hori trying to tell about people dying in her house- we mutually agree the man is really strange. Tash and I have worked out how she can repay me the money she owes me.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes we do, and yes they do, but this too shall pass.
> Thank you.


My friend used to mis -quote scripture "And it came to pass. . . ."


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thank you. It was mostly a happy day.


Good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I did read that a package was on its way. I hope it's reached you by now.


No, no sign of it yet.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I spent the day on the garden tour, we went to 6 different yards & some were absolutely amazing. The organizers yard was like a park. I took lots of pictures & will share some when I get them transferred from the camera. I really should get out to the garden tonight but I’m pooped????so I guess it will wait until morning. One of ladies I went with is going to come pick DSs raspberries & I’m supposed to go pick cherries at her house on Friday. This week seems to be getting busy, we are going to a steak supper tomorrow put on by the local fertilizer company, have a wedding on Sat & a 50th wedding anniversary on Sunday
I brought home some seeds from some lovely red lupine to plant next spring


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Good for you to be adding new words to his vocabulary. I think "on the bed" is a phrase that all dogs know by heart :sm09:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It sounds like he's getting enough assistance so he shouldn't begrudge you help. He does sound a bit weird.


Some think the world owes them a living.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've had those messages too when I'm posting.


 :sm25:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> The doctor says my spine is full of arthritis and it's past the stage of surgery. I don't understand what's going on because the only time it's painful is when I'm in bed either sitting up reading or lying down. The good news though was there was no sign of cancer.


I am glad there is no cancer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Oh dear, prayers for Susan and Tim.
> Julie, worried for you. Sending you protection energy.


Thanks so much, Joy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was talking with Tash next door but uphill, this morning- she has had Hori trying to tell about people dying in her house- we mutually agree the man is really strange. Tash and I have worked out how she can repay me the money she owes me.


At least you aren't his only target, he's an equal opportunity harasser, not that that makes it any better, but at least you can tell the police that there are more than one victim. Good though that you've worked out the repayment.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I started my birthday on Monday night.
I had spent most of the day back and forth to the bank 3 times to get paper work settled from back in February when my computer was compromised. They were handing out popcorn and a shopping bag with a bottle and some sunscreen. They said it was for my birthday (Bank advertising, as I ask for all the goodies they are passing out as they put my money into this junk instead of higher interest on savings.) I told them I would share my cake with them. Monday night I baked a lemon Bundt and was going to make curd to go with. Then remembered that when I took loaded brownies they didn't even use the plates & napkins I took. . .just stuffed it in their faces. So on Tuesday July 24th my actual birthday, I got up and baked lemon cupcakes to take to my GKs to celebrate my B'day. I cutout 1/4 of cake and wrapped in saran. I delivered 3/4 cake to bank Manager for staff. They were very pleased. Finally when my DH was all organized we went to DS for the afternoon & evening to look for cars and the kids had b'day cake.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just came on for a few minutes tonight. I have been getting up around 2:45 AM to get ready to get to work by 4 AM. Working some long days and get tired early in the evening.
> 
> Congratulations Kate on the new bundle in the oven for DDIL.
> 
> ...


Great news on the mammogram. Have a good night's sleep.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> She doesn't seem any worse for it except that she pooped a lot. :sm09:


I can understand that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> My friend used to mis -quote scripture "And it came to pass. . . ."


Lol! And did it come to pass?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I spent the day on the garden tour, we went to 6 different yards & some were absolutely amazing. The organizers yard was like a park. I took lots of pictures & will share some when I get them transferred from the camera. I really should get out to the garden tonight but I'm pooped????so I guess it will wait until morning. One of ladies I went with is going to come pick DSs raspberries & I'm supposed to go pick cherries at her house on Friday. This week seems to be getting busy, we are going to a steak supper tomorrow put on by the local fertilizer company, have a wedding on Sat & a 50th wedding anniversary on Sunday
> I brought home some seeds from some lovely red lupine to plant next spring


That sounds great. 
Your week sure did get busy, but it sounds fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's nuts!


Yes, yes it is.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you all for the prayers for Susan and care for Tim's anxiety. She is on her way to ER--should be there by now. Don't know yet which hospital she's chosen to go to but she will let me know when, and if, she needs me to come to her. Ben is at his parents this week and is expecting to bring his children there for a bit later this week. Since it is a 4 hour drive from there, she could be home before he could get here tonight. As women often have cardio symptoms far different from those of men, the Urgent Care Dr. referred her to ER. Her chief assistant is much closer to either hospital than I am and will go to her immediately should she be needed. By staying with Tim, we've relieved her off that concern.
> 
> I'll keep y'all informed.
> 
> Ohio Joy


A gall bladder attack seems to be one of the easier diagnosed ailments based on DH's experience. It's great that they're doing a cardiac rule out early in the process. It's only taken the medical profession these o so many years to determine that men and women's physiology are different. A good friend of mine (male) was diagnosed with breast cancer and he learned that the research wasn't as robust for a male. It was sure a wake up call that more considerations have to be written into the protocols.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Bonnie.
> 
> I'm about to call it a night. Who knows what the next several hours will bring, so I think that I'll get some rest.
> 
> Ohio Joy :sm06:


Sweet dreams, hopefully the next you hear, she's headed home doing much better.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> The doctor says my spine is full of arthritis and it's past the stage of surgery. I don't understand what's going on because the only time it's painful is when I'm in bed either sitting up reading or lying down. The good news though was there was no sign of cancer.


That is good news. I find that certain angles are excruciating across the weak area of my lower back. Bending over to make a bed or to vacuum seems to hit the bad spot straight on. I can iron for hours or do food prep without even a twinge. Could tgat be tge same for you?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I started my birthday on Monday night.
> I had spent most of the day back and forth to the bank 3 times to get paper work settled from back in February when my computer was compromised. They were handing out popcorn and a shopping bag with a bottle and some sunscreen. They said it was for my birthday (Bank advertising, as I ask for all the goodies they are passing out as they put my money into this junk instead of higher interest on savings.) I told them I would share my cake with them. Monday night I baked a lemon Bundt and was going to make curd to go with. Then remembered that when I took loaded brownies they didn't even use the plates & napkins I took. . .just stuffed it in their faces. So on Tuesday July 24th my actual birthday, I got up and baked lemon cupcakes to take to my GKs to celebrate my B'day. I cutout 1/4 of cake and wrapped in saran. I delivered 3/4 cake to bank Manager for staff. They were very pleased. Finally when my DH was all organized we went to DS for the afternoon & evening to look for cars and the kids had b'day cake.


Sounds like a pretty good birthday week, so far. Did you find a car that looks like it will be appropriate?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> That was one of my mystery gifts from son #2. He was surprised that I knew what it was for.


 :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Now we car shopped like no other shopper. We went and tried to get DH to get in and out of cars. Some were good others not so much. Then we learned some new things to look for. He could not find the passenger seat in a car with a black interior. When we went out to eat after he could not see the dark bench either to sit on at Ruby Tuesday's at dusk. 
It was a late evening and deep fog coming home, so slow going. My DD called while out that she and #2 GD age 8 had made me a cake and had a card. . .so I had her leave them on the freezer as I had locked all else. 
We got home at 11:20 and an hour later in bed. DH & I had a wonderful nights sleep. . .only up once and then slept until 10:15. I felt so rested and light after a long nights sleep, almost like the American tale of "Rip Van Winkle".
So 2 busy days meant I took most of today off, until dinner time. We had lightly sautéed chicken fingers with crumbs and cooked in EVOO. I tried roasting sliced sweet potatoes. (It took forever when I tried to cook them in the toaster.)
Steamed long green beans and a tossed salad, along with cake. (I packed my picnic basket with servings for 2+ along with the 1/4 lemon cake, a pint of Blueberries, and another 1/4 of my new birthday cake which was torte-ed with a fruit filling for a couple in our church) She just had her 2nd new knee after 7weeks from 1st operation on the other knee. All of this sharing makes my day the most special. A friend knitted me a pretty patterned linen cloth, another 2 each made me quilted post cards that are mini quilts for my quilt wall. I had a very lovely Birthday. 
Yesterday was wearing on DH as he was getting "Hangry" as we were trying to get him in or out of the 20th+ car. LOL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have a pitter too but it looks different than yours.


My DD's looks totally different from mine, also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you all for the prayers for Susan and care for Tim's anxiety. She is on her way to ER--should be there by now. Don't know yet which hospital she's chosen to go to but she will let me know when, and if, she needs me to come to her. Ben is at his parents this week and is expecting to bring his children there for a bit later this week. Since it is a 4 hour drive from there, she could be home before he could get here tonight. As women often have cardio symptoms far different from those of men, the Urgent Care Dr. referred her to ER. Her chief assistant is much closer to either hospital than I am and will go to her immediately should she be needed. By staying with Tim, we've relieved her off that concern.
> 
> I'll keep y'all informed.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Prayers continue.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all for the prayers for Susan and care for Tim's anxiety. She is on her way to ER--should be there by now. Don't know yet which hospital she's chosen to go to but she will let me know when, and if, she needs me to come to her. Ben is at his parents this week and is expecting to bring his children there for a bit later this week. Since it is a 4 hour drive from there, she could be home before he could get here tonight. As women often have cardio symptoms far different from those of men, the Urgent Care Dr. referred her to ER. Her chief assistant is much closer to either hospital than I am and will go to her immediately should she be needed. By staying with Tim, we've relieved her off that concern.
> ...


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I finally caught up on all my reading and thank everyone I missed for your b'day greetings. I wish I could have shared with you also. My GS age3 is trying very hard to potty train himself and wearing big boy pants so that he can come to our house. Our DS says that we are the only ones he asks for. He is going to be very upset when he finds out that Papa's "honey" cat is not here. He thinks we are special and he likes snuggles with me, and asks all the time when he can come. I told him he had to be totally potty trained before he can come to stay. He is mostly done in a week. Amazing what he is doing for us. I'm very happy as his mother is very Lazy, and Dad works when he isn't doing daycare for the 3 boys. Now we are going to have some torte-ed cake before we go to bed. See you all tomorrow hopefully, if not too busy. Wonderful 71st Birthday. I'm in middle age I think, My son says I am staying 68.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> The doctor says my spine is full of arthritis and it's past the stage of surgery. I don't understand what's going on because the only time it's painful is when I'm in bed either sitting up reading or lying down. The good news though was there was no sign of cancer.


I'm sorry that you can't get relief from surgery, but happy that it's not cancer. Hope there is something they can do to give you some relief, at least.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I found the answer further in my reading. I'm so far behind in my reading. When I tried to post yesterday, the non- existing Admin kept telling me I could not post, so I gave up. I agree with the responses of many of you even if I could not post.
> A great big {{{{{{{{{ hug}}}}}}}}} and thanks for all the Birthday wishes . It was an interesting day.


Hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Congratulations! at last a post at the tea party of knitting and yarn.. I was beginning to think that so many people had so many problems that they gave up being "yarny" :sm02:


Not me! I have been making dishcloths and hot pads. I haven't been able to focus enough to work on a shawl or sweater. Arthritis in my pinky fingers has not wanted me to work with sock yarn, so those are on hold.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We can get it at our butcher shop, so we order just what we need for dinner and leftovers for sandwiches. lol We only do it once or twice a year though, it's rather expensive and addictive. lol


It sure is!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was talking with Tash next door but uphill, this morning- she has had Hori trying to tell about people dying in her house- we mutually agree the man is really strange. Tash and I have worked out how she can repay me the money she owes me.


I hope Hori finds somewhere else to live, and will leave the two of you alone. Good you have worked out a way Tash can repay you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I spent the day on the garden tour, we went to 6 different yards & some were absolutely amazing. The organizers yard was like a park. I took lots of pictures & will share some when I get them transferred from the camera. I really should get out to the garden tonight but I'm pooped????so I guess it will wait until morning. One of ladies I went with is going to come pick DSs raspberries & I'm supposed to go pick cherries at her house on Friday. This week seems to be getting busy, we are going to a steak supper tomorrow put on by the local fertilizer company, have a wedding on Sat & a 50th wedding anniversary on Sunday
> I brought home some seeds from some lovely red lupine to plant next spring


Looking forward to the photos. I think you are going to be busy!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DS came for a visit so I got the photos on the iPad so he could look at them.
That’s a pretty unique water feature


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> KayeJo I'm like you are regarding mice but with spiders. I had to rush on past the picture of the banana spider. That being said, there are 2 garden spiders (yellow & black) on my covered deck area that for now I'm leaving be since they eat the other bugs.


I couldnt cope with leaving them there.... you are braver than me. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday Joyce and Pearls Girls! Celebrate the whole week!


And from me! :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Tami*, I am now having the same problem today. Nothing since yesterday's KP notice--no KTP or KP info at all. I haven't sent anything to junk mail so it can't be an accidental one for KP.
> 
> Now I need your prayers for Susan. I've just been in texts with her while she was at work. She is now on her way to Urgent Care for what she suspects is a weird set of symptoms that seem like it may be a gallbladder attack. Tim, of course, is trying to work himself into a major anxiety mind set. I won't go to her until I know what lies ahead but will stay with Tim until she needs me to come to her.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Hoping Susan will recover very quickly.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> I have met him when visiting Julie, he was admiring my car. He is quite a slimeball! It is sickening what he is doing, so uncalled for and upsetting.


He sounds like a real creep.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> *Tami*, I am now having the same problem today. Nothing since yesterday's KP notice--no KTP or KP info at all. I haven't sent anything to junk mail so it can't be an accidental one for KP.
> 
> Now I need your prayers for Susan. I've just been in texts with her while she was at work. She is now on her way to Urgent Care for what she suspects is a weird set of symptoms that seem like it may be a gallbladder attack. Tim, of course, is trying to work himself into a major anxiety mind set. I won't go to her until I know what lies ahead but will stay with Tim until she needs me to come to her.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Poor Susan. I hope they can come to a diagnosis and get things sorted really quickly. Poor Tim. it must be very worrying for him and poor you having to be the rock for both of them. Sending love, hugs and healing thoughts to you all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> At least you aren't his only target, he's an equal opportunity harasser, not that that makes it any better, but at least you can tell the police that there are more than one victim. Good though that you've worked out the repayment.


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> The doctor says my spine is full of arthritis and it's past the stage of surgery. I don't understand what's going on because the only time it's painful is when I'm in bed either sitting up reading or lying down. The good news though was there was no sign of cancer.


Pleased you got good news re cancer, but not so great about the arthritis - hope they can give you something to relieve the pain.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Seems like an odd thing to steal????


I think there was an odd bunch around here at that time. DS had the steering wheel stolen from his car one night around the same time. Nothing else, just the steering wheel! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was talking with Tash next door but uphill, this morning- she has had Hori trying to tell about people dying in her house- we mutually agree the man is really strange. Tash and I have worked out how she can repay me the money she owes me.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I spent the day on the garden tour, we went to 6 different yards & some were absolutely amazing. The organizers yard was like a park. I took lots of pictures & will share some when I get them transferred from the camera. I really should get out to the garden tonight but I'm pooped????so I guess it will wait until morning. One of ladies I went with is going to come pick DSs raspberries & I'm supposed to go pick cherries at her house on Friday. This week seems to be getting busy, we are going to a steak supper tomorrow put on by the local fertilizer company, have a wedding on Sat & a 50th wedding anniversary on Sunday
> I brought home some seeds from some lovely red lupine to plant next spring


That sounds like a really busy week. I find my social life works a bit like that - it's all or nothing!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I need to make sure to post links not photos, sorry, my brain hasn't been in gear for a couple days, I haven't even picked up knitting, I think my brain has been permeated with garlic and olive oil. lol
> Oh my, I don't think kangaroos look anything like a mouse, lol, I think they look cute and cuddely, other than the fact that they can knock you out with one kick or punch.
> I've heard that kangaroo is tasty, but haven't ever tried it, though I've seen it in Sprouts freezer section. I'm pretty sure though, that it doesn't taste like chicken. lol


I have never tasted it either... cant make myself try it. :sm19:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS came for a visit so I got the photos on the iPad so he could look at them.
> That's a pretty unique water feature


Looks like some interesting gardens. Love the one with a view of the lake.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> At last I am officially allowed to say......Caitlin is going to be a big sister at the end of January! Grandchild number three! This one is even more wanted as DIL lost another at the beginning of the year, but this time (touch wood, cross fingers, legs, everything!) all seems to be well. She has been very sick this time too, but that will hopefully stop very soon as she's now about 14 weeks. That will be a birth and a wedding in the one year!! :sm24:


How exciting for you all-it's so hard not saying anything isn't it? But having lost the last one would have made them even more reluctant to say anything too early. Hopefully she will start feeling better now- but as Cathy knows only too well it doesn't always settle.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> He should thank his lucky stars. He is still above the green. My Father died at that age. :sm02:


He does realise how lucky he is as in the last 4 years his brother died at 60 of a massive heart attack and my oldest brother died at 59 but he also feels guilty that he has survived his illness while our son did not


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The one I suspect broke it- and I've just realised a shallow Terracotta planter has been completely 'lifted'- when I saw the gap, at first I could not recall what I had had there- what a bummer.


 :sm25:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You would be right about that- we have no Pandas here, although I would not know about Southern Africa nor South America.


Just checked- and yes the only ones in the Southern Hemisphere.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> *Tami*, I am now having the same problem today. Nothing since yesterday's KP notice--no KTP or KP info at all. I haven't sent anything to junk mail so it can't be an accidental one for KP.
> 
> Now I need your prayers for Susan. I've just been in texts with her while she was at work. She is now on her way to Urgent Care for what she suspects is a weird set of symptoms that seem like it may be a gallbladder attack. Tim, of course, is trying to work himself into a major anxiety mind set. I won't go to her until I know what lies ahead but will stay with Tim until she needs me to come to her.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Hope by now you know what is wrong with Susan and it's a good prognosis, sending you and Tim ((((hugs ))))????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Amber has one in the car all the time. I know you often walk with the little ones. Do you have one of the bigger pushers with the storage basket under the seat that you could keep it in, or is it a smaller one with no place to put anything? Arriana is 4 1/2 now but will still go up once in a while. And the wraps can make great blankets if it gets unexpectedly chilly!


Not a wrap but more solid. DO have a basket on the pusher- E is too big for the one we have, and I'm sure wouldn't want to go in it anyway. But putting it in the pusher is not a bad idea (except that we have 3!)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Only here for a short while as I have a meeting to go to so may not be back once i leave until tomorrow as won't be home till after 9 so likely go straight to bed as otherwise who knows when I will get there otherwise!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the panda video. The big zoo in Atlanta at one time had pandas but I think they were returned to China. It has been years and years since I went to the zoo there. I didn't comment but must say I love all the E stories you've been sharing.


Got photos today. In one of them Vicky posted a photo of what she saw when she looked in the back while in the car. The two kids strapped in their seats with arms out holding each others hands.
Then a video of G climbing up the steps to a slide- which he then proceeded to slide down. Not on video- I suspect that Mum quickly switched off and went to be ready to catch him! First time I saw E climb at all was her birthday party when she went up one step from the ground to the higher level of ground. But G is way behind her on speech.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope Hori finds somewhere else to live, and will leave the two of you alone. Good you have worked out a way Tash can repay you.


 :sm24: That would be ideal- if he could somehow be persuaded to leave! I am glad Tash and I are talking again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just checked- and yes the only ones in the Southern Hemisphere.


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I just got an email to say there was new post on the TP! I had figured each day I would go in and recheck it and see what happened. Maybe it has been sorted out! I haven't gone to the email just saw the notification. I know some had had issues with them going to the wrong topic.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i forgot to mention that - sorry Margaret - it was a great video - didn't realize they were so big. --- sam


Maybe why they are called Giant Pandas. As far as I know though there aren't small pandas (well other than the red panda which looks a totally different animal).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> That's what mine were doing yesterday. I haven't gotten another email, except for the digest, since. And I forgot and deleted the email that I could get here with. Oh, well. We are still here, and that is what matters.
> 
> I had an appointment for a massage this morning, and made one for a chiropractic adjustment. It's amazing how much difference is makes in the way I feel! I know the adjustment makes a difference, but I am just realizing the difference the massage makes. I have gone once a month for the past 3 months. I have an appointment for one more the end of August that is paid for. They are running a special until the end of July. $10 off a 1 hour massage. I could buy gift certificates and use those later, but I don't want to spend that much right now. I am still sore, but that I expected. I may need to go for another adjustment Friday, but I will wait to see. I have been good and not done anything to put my back out again for the rest of the day. Tomorrow I will bring up laundry. I did wash a load of jeans, and put them in the dryer, just haven't lifted. I did steak and mushrooms on the grill, and potatoes and corn in the microwave for supper. Save-A-Lot has had T-bone steaks for $3.99/# this week, so I picked up 2 packages of 3 nice ones. They were really big, plenty for the 2 of us with just 1 steak. DH picked up a seedless watermelon the other day, and finally got around to cutting it up on Sunday when Amber & Chris brought the kids over. Amber trimmed the rabbits nails, and pitted cherries for us. Then decided she was going to pull weeds on the back "patio" which is cement squares that DH made and laid years ago, and isn't very big. It does hold the grill and a glider swing, with a walk way from the door, and that's it. It was so nice to sit there while the steak and mushrooms cooked tonight! Amber and Arriana enjoyed their watermelon!
> 
> I think it's bed time, whether I am ready or not.


Lovely photos, thanks for sharing. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Better than a colonoscopy I lost 6 lbs doing that and I've managed somehow not to find them again ????


 :sm06: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Many years ago I remember walking out of my front door, which opens out to a courtyard, one morning, and knew immediately that something wasn't quite right. I looked around at the neighbours front doors and realised we had all had our door mats pinched during the night!


 :sm13: I had nice garden lights taken from my front yard a few years ago. Never had any other trouble here though thank goodness.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> At last I am officially allowed to say......Caitlin is going to be a big sister at the end of January! Grandchild number three! This one is even more wanted as DIL lost another at the beginning of the year, but this time (touch wood, cross fingers, legs, everything!) all seems to be well. She has been very sick this time too, but that will hopefully stop very soon as she's now about 14 weeks. That will be a birth and a wedding in the one year!! :sm24:


Oh wow, congratulations to everyone! Aww hope the sickness doesnt last too long.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Maatje said:


> We all seem to be having issues...I notice Pearls girls hasn't been on here yesterday or today...wonder if she's just crazy busy or is having issues as well


I hope she knows how to find us without relying on notifications.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I would be in the same dilemma. I don't remember my password and it has been a problem. Now my computer remembers it but when I need a new computer....yikes. My iPad remembers my passwords too. I now have a little device that I can enter passwords into. We've gotten pretty good at entering new things, but life sure has complicated. Never had passwords in the first part of my life. First personal computer, other than work, was when we lived in Germany. Then all the password craziness started.


I have a printout of all my passwords that I keep at my friends house...... just in case.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Prayers for Susan and Tim. Hoping it is something simple but glad she is getting care right away.


Ditto.........


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS came for a visit so I got the photos on the iPad so he could look at them.
> That's a pretty unique water feature


Oooh lovely gardens and wonderful water fountain... thanks for sharing with us Bonnie. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> How exciting for you all-it's so hard not saying anything isn't it? But having lost the last one would have made them even more reluctant to say anything too early. Hopefully she will start feeling better now- but as Cathy knows only too well it doesn't always settle.


Oh yes, I will never forget those long nights that went on and on for the whole nine months. OMG I was sooo tired. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Got photos today. In one of them Vicky posted a photo of what she saw when she looked in the back while in the car. The two kids strapped in their seats with arms out holding each others hands.
> Then a video of G climbing up the steps to a slide- which he then proceeded to slide down. Not on video- I suspect that Mum quickly switched off and went to be ready to catch him! First time I saw E climb at all was her birthday party when she went up one step from the ground to the higher level of ground. But G is way behind her on speech.


Oh golly you will all need eyes in the back of your heads watching baby G. :sm06:

Penelope is a bit the same, much more of a climber than Serena was at that age..and also she is way behind Serena in the speech also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS came for a visit so I got the photos on the iPad so he could look at them.
> That's a pretty unique water feature


That's definitely unusual! I really like it. Beautiful flowers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think there was an odd bunch around here at that time. DS had the steering wheel stolen from his car one night around the same time. Nothing else, just the steering wheel! :sm06: :sm06:


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not a wrap but more solid. DO have a basket on the pusher- E is too big for the one we have, and I'm sure wouldn't want to go in it anyway. But putting it in the pusher is not a bad idea (except that we have 3!)


More of a sling? That's what I learned to use. Amber also has the wraps that are around 6' long. I haven't learned to wrap and tie those. Arriana is to big for the sling, and has been for some time. Amber sort of started collecting some of the wraps when she was helping teach new moms to use them. Having only one, to share between 3 pushers does make it a challenge! Maybe keep it near the door you use the most? Turn it into a decoration?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Got photos today. In one of them Vicky posted a photo of what she saw when she looked in the back while in the car. The two kids strapped in their seats with arms out holding each others hands.
> Then a video of G climbing up the steps to a slide- which he then proceeded to slide down. Not on video- I suspect that Mum quickly switched off and went to be ready to catch him! First time I saw E climb at all was her birthday party when she went up one step from the ground to the higher level of ground. But G is way behind her on speech.


How sweet! They really love each other. If G is climbing the slide already, look out! He will be climbing everything! Next thing, you will be calling him a little monkey.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: That would be ideal- if he could somehow be persuaded to leave! I am glad Tash and I are talking again!


Too bad he doesn't just up and leave. Nice you and Tash are speaking again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I just got an email to say there was new post on the TP! I had figured each day I would go in and recheck it and see what happened. Maybe it has been sorted out! I haven't gone to the email just saw the notification. I know some had had issues with them going to the wrong topic.


Mine is back up and working, but I did have to go back into my profile and reset my preferences.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly you will all need eyes in the back of your heads watching baby G. :sm06:
> 
> Penelope is a bit the same, much more of a climber than Serena was at that age..and also she is way behind Serena in the speech also.


I think G and Penelope are behind their sisters in speech is because their sisters talk for them!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think G and Penelope are behind their sisters in speech is because their sisters talk for them!


I was just thinking that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS came for a visit so I got the photos on the iPad so he could look at them.
> That's a pretty unique water feature


Beautiful pictures Bonnie , especially the last one , might try putting all my lillies together


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I just got an email to say there was new post on the TP! I had figured each day I would go in and recheck it and see what happened. Maybe it has been sorted out! I haven't gone to the email just saw the notification. I know some had had issues with them going to the wrong topic.


It was all sorted by yesterday afternoon here


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I just got an email to say there was new post on the TP! I had figured each day I would go in and recheck it and see what happened. Maybe it has been sorted out! I haven't gone to the email just saw the notification. I know some had had issues with them going to the wrong topic.


Not yet in my case! I have no recent Digest, and no notifications, as yet!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly you will all need eyes in the back of your heads watching baby G. :sm06:
> 
> Penelope is a bit the same, much more of a climber than Serena was at that age..and also she is way behind Serena in the speech also.


When my DS was about 3 we were seriously worried that he might be deaf, is speech was so far behind his sisters' at that age. Took him to the doctor who did a hearing test and said "there's nothing wrong with his hearing. Why should he bother to talk when his older sister does it all for him"! 
Maybe all 2nd children suffer from this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oooh lovely gardens and wonderful water fountain... thanks for sharing with us Bonnie. :sm11:


They were super photos, Bonnie- I didn't comment when I saw them, because I was so frustrated, could not login on the new Laptop, KP was refusing what I knew to be the correct password- but I'm back on now!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> When my DS was about 3 we were seriously worried that he might be deaf, is speech was so far behind his sisters' at that age. Took him to the doctor who did a hearing test and said "there's nothing wrong with his hearing. Why should he bother to talk when his older sister does it all for him"!
> Maybe all 2nd children suffer from this.


Had the same problem here with my 2 older son's, younger one went to see a speech therapist and she advised to try and separate them a little over the summer and come back in September if needed, we didn't need to go back as he has not stopped talking since that summer ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Too bad he doesn't just up and leave. Nice you and Tash are speaking again.


That would be so great if they were to do a 'mid night flit' but probably not- they live in a super dwelling- 5 bedrooms. I am so relieved, too, I did not like her avoiding me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was all sorted by yesterday afternoon here


Not so for us, as yet!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not yet in my case! I have no recent Digest, and no notifications, as yet!


Did you go back in and check the email notification boxes.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Now we car shopped like no other shopper. We went and tried to get DH to get in and out of cars. Some were good others not so much. Then we learned some new things to look for. He could not find the passenger seat in a car with a black interior. When we went out to eat after he could not see the dark bench either to sit on at Ruby Tuesday's at dusk.
> It was a late evening and deep fog coming home, so slow going. My DD called while out that she and #2 GD age 8 had made me a cake and had a card. . .so I had her leave them on the freezer as I had locked all else.
> We got home at 11:20 and an hour later in bed. DH & I had a wonderful nights sleep. . .only up once and then slept until 10:15. I felt so rested and light after a long nights sleep, almost like the American tale of "Rip Van Winkle".
> So 2 busy days meant I took most of today off, until dinner time. We had lightly sautéed chicken fingers with crumbs and cooked in EVOO. I tried roasting sliced sweet potatoes. (It took forever when I tried to cook them in the toaster.)
> ...


What a lovely day for you! Interesting about the black interior of a car.... roasted sweet potatoes are a favorite around my place....


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another gem from mjs!
> 
> A refreshing change from political "humor"
> 
> ...


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I finally caught up on all my reading and thank everyone I missed for your b'day greetings. I wish I could have shared with you also. My GS age3 is trying very hard to potty train himself and wearing big boy pants so that he can come to our house. Our DS says that we are the only ones he asks for. He is going to be very upset when he finds out that Papa's "honey" cat is not here. He thinks we are special and he likes snuggles with me, and asks all the time when he can come. I told him he had to be totally potty trained before he can come to stay. He is mostly done in a week. Amazing what he is doing for us. I'm very happy as his mother is very Lazy, and Dad works when he isn't doing daycare for the 3 boys. Now we are going to have some torte-ed cake before we go to bed. See you all tomorrow hopefully, if not too busy. Wonderful 71st Birthday. I'm in middle age I think, My son says I am staying 68.


What a cutie pie! Great incentive to potty train! I must have missed it, but where is "honey" cat?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm sorry that you can't get relief from surgery, but happy that it's not cancer. Hope there is something they can do to give you some relief, at least.


Sorry bout this Liz, I too hope they can give you something to relieve the pain.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Tami*, I am now having the same problem today. Nothing since yesterday's KP notice--no KTP or KP info at all. I haven't sent anything to junk mail so it can't be an accidental one for KP.
> 
> Now I need your prayers for Susan. I've just been in texts with her while she was at work. She is now on her way to Urgent Care for what she suspects is a weird set of symptoms that seem like it may be a gallbladder attack. Tim, of course, is trying to work himself into a major anxiety mind set. I won't go to her until I know what lies ahead but will stay with Tim until she needs me to come to her.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Sending prayers for Susan. I hope all will be well with her.

I'm now getting KTP but as of today, not KP. It sure would be nice to know what's up.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Not me! I have been making dishcloths and hot pads. I haven't been able to focus enough to work on a shawl or sweater. Arthritis in my pinky fingers has not wanted me to work with sock yarn, so those are on hold.


Nor me! I've been working on my DD's baby blanket.... listening to Prague Winter by Madeleine Albright while I'm knitting. Blankets can get a bit tedious, so listening to something helps... 
seems like this site is working better this morning...gave up trying to post anything yesterday afternoon and just read..it's supposed to be very hot again today, we reached 107 yesterday. Ah well it is summer and before we know it will be winter again, so I'm trying to take it in stride... it Is hot tho ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Sending prayers for Susan. I hope all will be well with her.
> 
> I'm now getting KTP but as of today, not KP. It sure would be nice to know what's up.


Go back and check your settings Liz maybe need resetting again now Kp is fixed


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS came for a visit so I got the photos on the iPad so he could look at them.
> That's a pretty unique water feature


Sure is Bonnie! Lovely photos


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> roughage will do that every time. --- sam


 :sm09:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> Poor Susan. I hope they can come to a diagnosis and get things sorted really quickly. Poor Tim. it must be very worrying for him and poor you having to be the rock for both of them. Sending love, hugs and healing thoughts to you all.


How are they? Any word on Susan?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> I think there was an odd bunch around here at that time. DS had the steering wheel stolen from his car one night around the same time. Nothing else, just the steering wheel! :sm06: :sm06:


Very odd!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, happy you are cancer free. Sorry your arthritis past point of surgery. Hope, for everyone, they can discover stem cell treatment.


Thanks.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> He does realise how lucky he is as in the last 4 years his brother died at 60 of a massive heart attack and my oldest brother died at 59 but he also feels guilty that he has survived his illness while our son did not


Understandable ???? - is it still hot and dry there also?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: That would be ideal- if he could somehow be persuaded to leave! I am glad Tash and I are talking again!


Yes on both counts!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thank goodness it wasn't cancer but arthritis is no picnic, did he give you anything for the pain? I wonder if that gin & yellow raisins would help your back? Several have told me it sure helped their knees


He put me back on celebrex and said I could take as many as 4 tylenols, extra strength. I try to avoid taking anything. What's the recipe for the gin & raisins? I'm not keen on gin but would give it a try.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I have a printout of all my passwords that I keep at my friends house...... just in case.


Ahhh smart person you are.... we have a safety deposit box at the bank with our wills in it...maybe should put the passwords in there. Except of course if they change then probably not so good......


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was talking with Tash next door but uphill, this morning- she has had Hori trying to tell about people dying in her house- we mutually agree the man is really strange. Tash and I have worked out how she can repay me the money she owes me.


Do you mean that he's making up stories about her house?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> Congratulations! at last a post at the tea party of knitting and yarn.. I was beginning to think that so many people had so many problems that they gave up being "yarny" :sm02:


We are all definitely yarny and other crafts too, but more importantly we are family , who care about each other and as all families do we talk about anything and everything apart from religion and politics although the odd comment does sneak in 
And like the old saying goes A problem shared is a problem halved


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We are all definitely yarny and other crafts too, but more importantly we are family , who care about each other and as all families do we talk about anything and everything apart from religion and politics although the odd comment does sneak in
> And like the old saying goes A problem shared is a problem halved


Love that saying....and it could go for a burden as well couldn't it.....

Well I'm off here for a while, going for a walk before it gets too unbearable and then have some tomatoes requiring processing. Ttyl


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was talking with Tash next door but uphill, this morning- she has had Hori trying to tell about people dying in her house- we mutually agree the man is really strange. Tash and I have worked out how she can repay me the money she owes me.


Loaning money always causes problems , there is an on going problem between 2 ladies at my knitting group , one lady who loaned the money is far too kind as she not only loaned money but the new skirts she had just bought too as the lady she was loaning the money too was going on a Mediterranean cruise ????, and now she can't get the skirts or money back , hasn't learned her lesson though as she has only gone and loaned a lady at another group money luckily that lady paid her back


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the arthritis but so glad to hear there is no cancer.


budasha said:


> The doctor says my spine is full of arthritis and it's past the stage of surgery. I don't understand what's going on because the only time it's painful is when I'm in bed either sitting up reading or lying down. The good news though was there was no sign of cancer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A gall bladder attack seems to be one of the easier diagnosed ailments based on DH's experience. It's great that they're doing a cardiac rule out early in the process. It's only taken the medical profession these o so many years to determine that men and women's physiology are different. A good friend of mine (male) was diagnosed with breast cancer and he learned that the research wasn't as robust for a male. It was sure a wake up call that more considerations have to be written into the protocols.


I think the mindset was that men didn't get breast cancer. I haven't heard any statistics that indicate how many man do get it but probably no research was ever done,.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is good news. I find that certain angles are excruciating across the weak area of my lower back. Bending over to make a bed or to vacuum seems to hit the bad spot straight on. I can iron for hours or do food prep without even a twinge. Could tgat be tge same for you?


I do have a problem when ironing or when standing for a long time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

My neighbour has a friend from Boston visiting and she has invited me over to play euchre at 11 so I'm off to get ready. Back later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm13: I had nice garden lights taken from my front yard a few years ago. Never had any other trouble here though thank goodness.


We live back off the road in the Bush so most people don't realize there is a house in here, our driveway looks like a trail into a field so haven't lost anything here but lots of trouble in the area. A farmer lost his truck this week, parked at the edge of the field & got on a tractor, looked up later to see his truck drive away. ???? in the last couple of years it's been getting worse & worse


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> He put me back on celebrex and said I could take as many as 4 tylenols, extra strength. I try to avoid taking anything. What's the recipe for the gin & raisins? I'm not keen on gin but would give it a try.


A pound of yellow raisins n a glass jar, pour a small bottle of regular gin over them, stir & leave until the booze soaks in. Keep it in the fridge & eat a teaspoon full daily. It doesn't taste like booze. My uncle said it helped him more than all the prescriptions he had from specialists


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What wonderful gardens! I absolutely LOVE the truck being used as a waterfall. I've wanted to fill the bed of my old,old truck and plant flowers in it but know that isn't going to happen as DH still likes to use the truck from time to time.


Bonnie7591 said:


> DS came for a visit so I got the photos on the iPad so he could look at them.
> That's a pretty unique water feature


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We are all definitely yarny and other crafts too, but more importantly we are family , who care about each other and as all families do we talk about anything and everything apart from religion and politics although the odd comment does sneak in
> And like the old saying goes A problem shared is a problem halved


That sounds just right


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Love that saying....and it could go for a burden as well couldn't it.....
> 
> Well I'm off here for a while, going for a walk before it gets too unbearable and then have some tomatoes requiring processing. Ttyl


What are you doing with the tomatoes? I won't have any ripe ones for a while yet


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a precious sight re the kids holding hands in the back seat. Wish we could see it but certainly respect DD's thoughts on not posting pictures.


darowil said:


> Got photos today. In one of them Vicky posted a photo of what she saw when she looked in the back while in the car. The two kids strapped in their seats with arms out holding each others hands.
> Then a video of G climbing up the steps to a slide- which he then proceeded to slide down. Not on video- I suspect that Mum quickly switched off and went to be ready to catch him! First time I saw E climb at all was her birthday party when she went up one step from the ground to the higher level of ground. But G is way behind her on speech.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Loaning money always causes problems , there is an on going problem between 2 ladies at my knitting group , one lady who loaned the money is far too kind as she not only loaned money but the new skirts she had just bought too as the lady she was loaning the money too was going on a Mediterranean cruise ????, and now she can't get the skirts or money back , hasn't learned her lesson though as she has only gone and loaned a lady at another group money luckily that lady paid her back


Some sure love to take advantage of others.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I think the mindset was that men didn't get breast cancer. I haven't heard any statistics that indicate how many man do get it but probably no research was ever done,.


My friends Dad died from breast cancer as it was everywhere before they discovered what it was. That was the first time I'd heard of a man getting it


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing.


tami_ohio said:


> I think G and Penelope are behind their sisters in speech is because their sisters talk for them!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> My neighbour has a friend from Boston visiting and she has invited me over to play euchre at 11 so I'm off to get ready. Back later.


I like playing euchre but it's definitely an Eastern game, no one here plays but I learned as a child & my relatives play lots.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Went down to the front with Luke today and he was delighted when the paddle steamer The Waverley came in to the pier.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/PS_Waverley


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great picture of Luke watching the Waverly.

Julie, forgive me as my brain is slipping....who is Tash?

Liz, wish I could rub some of the pain relief salve I just made on your back. It really has helped my arthritis.

Mary/Pacer....do try to get some good rest.

Can't remember what else I was going to comment on and need to go make some goats milk soap so will TTYL. {{{HUGS}}} and love to all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Went down to the front with Luke today and he was delighted when the paddle steamer The Waverley came in to the pier.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/PS_Waverley


He looks so tall standing there ,weather looks nice there too , here it's 29c with a risk of thunder storms on the way later this evening


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Enjoyed the pictures and the updates. I have reset my profile and will see if this works to give me updates. Thanks for the suggestion.

Checked just now. It didn't work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Did you go back in and check the email notification boxes.


First thing I did, Rookie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> What a cutie pie! Great incentive to potty train! I must have missed it, but where is "honey" cat?


I definitely missed it- has something happened to 'Honey Cat'?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Do you mean that he's making up stories about her house?


Yes, that is exactly what I mean't, Liz- as I said somewhere else- the man is delusional.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

How cute is this a free pattern on redheart think I might make a couple for DILs little nephews


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Loaning money always causes problems , there is an on going problem between 2 ladies at my knitting group , one lady who loaned the money is far too kind as she not only loaned money but the new skirts she had just bought too as the lady she was loaning the money too was going on a Mediterranean cruise ????, and now she can't get the skirts or money back , hasn't learned her lesson though as she has only gone and loaned a lady at another group money luckily that lady paid her back


I am hoping I've learned my lesson, Sonja.
Poor lady!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS came for a visit so I got the photos on the iPad so he could look at them.
> That's a pretty unique water feature


Those are great! Lol, love the water feature.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think there was an odd bunch around here at that time. DS had the steering wheel stolen from his car one night around the same time. Nothing else, just the steering wheel! :sm06: :sm06:


Odd to be sure!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Got photos today. In one of them Vicky posted a photo of what she saw when she looked in the back while in the car. The two kids strapped in their seats with arms out holding each others hands.
> Then a video of G climbing up the steps to a slide- which he then proceeded to slide down. Not on video- I suspect that Mum quickly switched off and went to be ready to catch him! First time I saw E climb at all was her birthday party when she went up one step from the ground to the higher level of ground. But G is way behind her on speech.


Awe!! 
He's really moving along, you all are going to be running to catch up to him soon. It's funny how one will be ahead in one area, and the other will be ahead in another, all children are truly individual.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great picture of Luke watching the Waverly.
> 
> Julie, forgive me as my brain is slipping....who is Tash?
> 
> ...


Aaron Castle's lady- she lives uphill from me, and is in the same situation of renting from Nasir. I may well not have mentioned her name before!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly you will all need eyes in the back of your heads watching baby G. :sm06:
> 
> Penelope is a bit the same, much more of a climber than Serena was at that age..and also she is way behind Serena in the speech also.


Lol, I bet she catches up quick enough though. 
Carly was afraid of everything, he little sister had no fear what-so-ever, mom had to stop her at 4 trying to ride her bike down the front steps of the house. :sm06: :sm23: 
The only thing they found that she was afraid of was the garbage truck. lolol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping I've learned my lesson, Sonja.
> Poor lady!


It's always nice to be able to help other people, but one thing my mother actually told me that was good advice is never loan or borrow money to/ from a friend .shame she couldn't stick to that advice when it came to my horrible brother , ???? Hope your neighbour sticks to the plan and you can stay friends


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think G and Penelope are behind their sisters in speech is because their sisters talk for them!


 :sm23: 
Most likely!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had the same problem here with my 2 older son's, younger one went to see a speech therapist and she advised to try and separate them a little over the summer and come back in September if needed, we didn't need to go back as he has not stopped talking since that summer ????


LOL!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Nor me! I've been working on my DD's baby blanket.... listening to Prague Winter by Madeleine Albright while I'm knitting. Blankets can get a bit tedious, so listening to something helps...
> seems like this site is working better this morning...gave up trying to post anything yesterday afternoon and just read..it's supposed to be very hot again today, we reached 107 yesterday. Ah well it is summer and before we know it will be winter again, so I'm trying to take it in stride... it Is hot tho ????


107f! Wow!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We live back off the road in the Bush so most people don't realize there is a house in here, our driveway looks like a trail into a field so haven't lost anything here but lots of trouble in the area. A farmer lost his truck this week, parked at the edge of the field & got on a tractor, looked up later to see his truck drive away. ???? in the last couple of years it's been getting worse & worse


 :sm06: 
I hope that he gets it back and in the same condition that it left in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Went down to the front with Luke today and he was delighted when the paddle steamer The Waverley came in to the pier.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/PS_Waverley


Great picture! He sure is growing up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> How cute is this a free pattern on redheart think I might make a couple for DILs little nephews


That is cute!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Caught up again, so I'm off to do my yoga, it's rained enough that I don't need to water, that makes 3 days in a row, yippee. 
See you all later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's always nice to be able to help other people, but one thing my mother actually told me that was good advice is never loan or borrow money to/ from a friend .shame she couldn't stick to that advice when it came to my horrible brother , ???? Hope your neighbour sticks to the plan and you can stay friends


That is my plan! To be friends- but no more lending!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Feeling better. Actually did some housework and water jogged 30 minutes.


So glad to hear this!!! :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tami, had to go searching for the photos. What a beautiful daughter and DGD. What a precious moment caught in those photos.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Loaning money always causes problems , there is an on going problem between 2 ladies at my knitting group , one lady who loaned the money is far too kind as she not only loaned money but the new skirts she had just bought too as the lady she was loaning the money too was going on a Mediterranean cruise ????, and now she can't get the skirts or money back , hasn't learned her lesson though as she has only gone and loaned a lady at another group money luckily that lady paid her back


Goodness...you'd think she'd learn?!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We live back off the road in the Bush so most people don't realize there is a house in here, our driveway looks like a trail into a field so haven't lost anything here but lots of trouble in the area. A farmer lost his truck this week, parked at the edge of the field & got on a tractor, looked up later to see his truck drive away. ???? in the last couple of years it's been getting worse & worse


Yikes...hope he gets it back. Out here if a vehicle is stolen it usually goes immediately to a chop shop


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> First thing I did, Rookie.


Hope it's working now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> How cute is this a free pattern on redheart think I might make a couple for DILs little nephews


That is very cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS came for a visit so I got the photos on the iPad so he could look at them.
> That's a pretty unique water feature


What a lovely garden.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Pleased you got good news re cancer, but not so great about the arthritis - hope they can give you something to relieve the pain.


Thanks.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He does realise how lucky he is as in the last 4 years his brother died at 60 of a massive heart attack and my oldest brother died at 59 but he also feels guilty that he has survived his illness while our son did not


All very understandable emotions, but not easy on you either dealing with the 'fall out.' {{{hugs}}}


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not yet in my case! I have no recent Digest, and no notifications, as yet!


I'm getting the Tea Party now but not the Digest.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Sorry bout this Liz, I too hope they can give you something to relieve the pain.


Thanks.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Got photos today. In one of them Vicky posted a photo of what she saw when she looked in the back while in the car. The two kids strapped in their seats with arms out holding each others hands.
> Then a video of G climbing up the steps to a slide- which he then proceeded to slide down. Not on video- I suspect that Mum quickly switched off and went to be ready to catch him! First time I saw E climb at all was her birthday party when she went up one step from the ground to the higher level of ground. But G is way behind her on speech.


Typical boy - give them anything physical and they'll throw themselves into it, but much slower than girls when it comes to talking.....plus he has a big sister to talk for him!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Go back and check your settings Liz maybe need resetting again now Kp is fixed


Thanks, I'll have a look.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think G and Penelope are behind their sisters in speech is because their sisters talk for them!


Exactly what I said too!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> A pound of yellow raisins n a glass jar, pour a small bottle of regular gin over them, stir & leave until the booze soaks in. Keep it in the fridge & eat a teaspoon full daily. It doesn't taste like booze. My uncle said it helped him more than all the prescriptions he had from specialists


Thanks, Bonnie. I guess it won't hurt to try and maybe will help.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great picture of Luke watching the Waverly.
> 
> Julie, forgive me as my brain is slipping....who is Tash?
> 
> ...


I'm sure many of us would like to know how to make your magic salve, would you share your formula...pretty please!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Went down to the front with Luke today and he was delighted when the paddle steamer The Waverley came in to the pier.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/PS_Waverley


He looks so interested in the steamer.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Bonnie. I guess it won't hurt to try and maybe will help.


I'm going to try it too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great picture of Luke watching the Waverly.
> 
> Julie, forgive me as my brain is slipping....who is Tash?
> 
> ...


Thanks, Gwen. I wish you could too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, that is exactly what I mean't, Liz- as I said somewhere else- the man is delusional.


It sounds like someone to avoid at all costs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> How cute is this a free pattern on redheart think I might make a couple for DILs little nephews


That is very cute.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Gwen. I wish you could too.


We'd all come and see if we could help. I think pain affects more than just the hurt; it messes with the psyche.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He looks so tall standing there ,weather looks nice there too , here it's 29c with a risk of thunder storms on the way later this evening


He is growing like a weed! The weather for the last two days has been lovely although it's to be a bit showery tomorrow and Saturday....just when DH and I are going away for an overnight for our anniversary. Where did 45 years go?...of course you realise I was only 6 when I got married?!! Actually was a child bride as I was only 20, which my nieces think is horrific! Julie has once again come to the rescue and will post for me tomorrow night. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, I hope you get to the bottom of the trouble & your whacky neighbor leaves you alone.
Pearl, hope you find a good car soon, hard when your DH isn’t well & you have to drag him along
Margaret, seems like G will soon be swinging from the rafters????????some kids just love to climb & mine were both like that 
I guess I should have got out to the garden last night as it looks like it could pour at any minute????
We’ve just been listening to the news on the radio & Saskatchewan has a new distinction in the world, our province has the highest rate of HIV in Canada (we have 50% FN population)& now it’s been discovered it’s becoming resistant to the treatment among the First Nations. I’m sure it’s because people aren’t consistently taking the drugs. Very scary if that gets out into the general population


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Went down to the front with Luke today and he was delighted when the paddle steamer The Waverley came in to the pier.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/PS_Waverley


He sure is getting tall.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> How cute is this a free pattern on redheart think I might make a couple for DILs little nephews


Cute! How big is it?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> He is growing like a weed! The weather for the last two days has been lovely although it's to be a bit showery tomorrow and Saturday....just when DH and I are going away for an overnight for our anniversary. Where did 45 years go?...of course you realise I was only 6 when I got married?!! Actually was a child bride as I was only 20, which my nieces think is horrific! Julie has once again come to the rescue and will post for me tomorrow night. :sm24:


Happy Anniversay. Yes, Luke is growing like crazy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's always nice to be able to help other people, but one thing my mother actually told me that was good advice is never loan or borrow money to/ from a friend .shame she couldn't stick to that advice when it came to my horrible brother , ???? Hope your neighbour sticks to the plan and you can stay friends


I agree & extend that to never rent from a friend as we had trouble with that


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06:
> I hope that he gets it back and in the same condition that it left in.


I doubt it will be seen again unless burned, thats usually how they are found


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Bonnie. I guess it won't hurt to try and maybe will help.


I think you have to try it for a while before you see results but I know several who,think it helped especially with knees


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> He is growing like a weed! The weather for the last two days has been lovely although it's to be a bit showery tomorrow and Saturday....just when DH and I are going away for an overnight for our anniversary. Where did 45 years go?...of course you realise I was only 6 when I got married?!! Actually was a child bride as I was only 20, which my nieces think is horrific! Julie has once again come to the rescue and will post for me tomorrow night. :sm24:


Have fun & happy anniversary


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, it’s still very overcast but I’ve been out & tilled & got the potatoes hilled again.
I thought it was going to rain first thing so cleaned the house & washed floors before I went out. All in all a productive morning


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> Went down to the front with Luke today and he was delighted when the paddle steamer The Waverley came in to the pier.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/PS_Waverley


What a fun picture!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie your garden is amazing. Love the car feature it is brilliant and as you say unique! 
I have heard of the gin remedy a friend used to take it and he is 92 and still going well. 
Our family are prone to arthritis but luckily I only have it in first digit left hand, it is knobbly. 
I make sure to eat eat plenty of oily fish to keep the joints supple, also take flaxseed oil daily.
But if you already have the problem it is harder to help. Resveratrol from grape seeds is very good too.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> 107f! Wow!


I know! Not quite noon here and 95 already.... thankfully finished with the canning and will go hang out in the basement for a while


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope it's working now.


I went back in, to check again- it had unselected- but still nothing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm getting the Tea Party now but not the Digest.


Not me, I'm getting zilch!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is my plan! To be friends- but no more lending!


Hopefully being able to watch out for each other will discourage your delusional neighbor?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It sounds like someone to avoid at all costs.


 :sm24: I am giving the lot of them a very wide berth.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Bonnie. I guess it won't hurt to try and maybe will help.


And will probably be pretty tasty! If you like gin that is....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> He is growing like a weed! The weather for the last two days has been lovely although it's to be a bit showery tomorrow and Saturday....just when DH and I are going away for an overnight for our anniversary. Where did 45 years go?...of course you realise I was only 6 when I got married?!! Actually was a child bride as I was only 20, which my nieces think is horrific! Julie has once again come to the rescue and will post for me tomorrow night. :sm24:


 :sm24: My pleasure- don't mind doing things on an irregular basis!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I hope you get to the bottom of the trouble & your whacky neighbor leaves you alone.
> Pearl, hope you find a good car soon, hard when your DH isn't well & you have to drag him along
> Margaret, seems like G will soon be swinging from the rafters????????some kids just love to climb & mine were both like that
> I guess I should have got out to the garden last night as it looks like it could pour at any minute????
> We've just been listening to the news on the radio & Saskatchewan has a new distinction in the world, our province has the highest rate of HIV in Canada (we have 50% FN population)& now it's been discovered it's becoming resistant to the treatment among the First Nations. I'm sure it's because people aren't consistently taking the drugs. Very scary if that gets out into the general population


Not a nice distinction. ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> He is growing like a weed! The weather for the last two days has been lovely although it's to be a bit showery tomorrow and Saturday....just when DH and I are going away for an overnight for our anniversary. Where did 45 years go?...of course you realise I was only 6 when I got married?!! Actually was a child bride as I was only 20, which my nieces think is horrific! Julie has once again come to the rescue and will post for me tomorrow night. :sm24:


Happy anniversary! Have a great trip.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I hope you get to the bottom of the trouble & your whacky neighbor leaves you alone.
> Pearl, hope you find a good car soon, hard when your DH isn't well & you have to drag him along
> Margaret, seems like G will soon be swinging from the rafters????????some kids just love to climb & mine were both like that
> I guess I should have got out to the garden last night as it looks like it could pour at any minute????
> We've just been listening to the news on the radio & Saskatchewan has a new distinction in the world, our province has the highest rate of HIV in Canada (we have 50% FN population)& now it's been discovered it's becoming resistant to the treatment among the First Nations. I'm sure it's because people aren't consistently taking the drugs. Very scary if that gets out into the general population


Not a distinction any one would want, for sure!
It would be so good to be able to resolve things- when the Police eventually get here- assuming they do actually come ONE day- IF they offer to trespass them I will accept this time round.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Hopefully being able to watch out for each other will discourage your delusional neighbor?


It might! The big point is that I like Tash and her children. They are open and friendly children- all six of them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I went back in, to check again- it had unselected- but still nothing.


That's what I heard happening yesterday; I'm reading that as of today (actual website) is back to operating okay, but that there are still some problems surrounding getting the digest.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> All very understandable emotions, but not easy on you either dealing with the 'fall out.' {{{hugs}}}


Thanks Kate


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Holy moly! We just had a furious deluge of a downpour, there was a little hail in it, but it was soft enough that it just splatted and didn't do any damage. I won't have to water tomorrow either. lol
There's a nice breeze and the sun's trying to come out again.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> He is growing like a weed! The weather for the last two days has been lovely although it's to be a bit showery tomorrow and Saturday....just when DH and I are going away for an overnight for our anniversary. Where did 45 years go?...of course you realise I was only 6 when I got married?!! Actually was a child bride as I was only 20, which my nieces think is horrific! Julie has once again come to the rescue and will post for me tomorrow night. :sm24:


Happy anniversary hope you have a nice time
I was 19 and wondered why people were against us getting married , my youngest is 22 and if he came home and said he was thinking of getting married I'd lock him in his bedroom till he came to his senses ????different perspective


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Kate


Our son-in-law's father won't even go for a colonoscopy for fear he will hear that he carries a gene that causes colon cancer. Discussions that if caught early, his fate wouldn't be the same as his son's doesn't sway him. His only two grandchildren are both boys.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's what I heard happening yesterday; I'm reading that as of today (actual website) is back to operating okay, but that there are still some problems surrounding getting the digest.


Right- I am coming in via the July 24th Digest, and 'Watched Topics'- it's not a major problem- but just a bit nuisancey. Spell check does not like that one!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Right- I am coming in via the July 24th Digest.


Are you able to get the latest digest from the front page of the forum? I don't rely on any of the emails; they add clutter to my email system that I don't need. I come into KP from my "favorites" bar.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> He is growing like a weed! The weather for the last two days has been lovely although it's to be a bit showery tomorrow and Saturday....just when DH and I are going away for an overnight for our anniversary. Where did 45 years go?...of course you realise I was only 6 when I got married?!! Actually was a child bride as I was only 20, which my nieces think is horrific! Julie has once again come to the rescue and will post for me tomorrow night. :sm24:


Lol! Well it is young compared to how long many are waiting these days to marry. Hope you have a fabulous trip away.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I doubt it will be seen again unless burned, thats usually how they are found


That's too bad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Are you able to get the latest digest from the front page of the forum? I don't rely on any of the emails; they add clutter to my email system that I don't need. I come into KP from my "favorites" bar.


It was more important to get the site to accept my login- I'm on the new Laptop- I knew I had it right - but it took for ever to acknowledge that I did.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I know! Not quite noon here and 95 already.... thankfully finished with the canning and will go hang out in the basement for a while


I need to run over to the store real quick and get Mrs. Wages pickling spices so that I can get the jalapenos started, I'll work on those either tonight or tomorrow morning, I want to get them picked and pickled. I'll also do a couple of jars of cucks, since I have a few to do.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was more important to get the site to accept my login- I'm on the new Laptop- I knew I had it right - but it took for ever to acknowledge that I did.


That's the first I've heard of a login problem; the site is obviously going through an upgrade or something. There probably is routine maintenance to make room on the server by archiving past postings etc. and some unintended consequences of that are happening.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Our son-in-law's father won't even go for a colonoscopy for fear he will hear that he carries a gene that causes colon cancer. Discussions that if caught early, his fate wouldn't be the same as his son's doesn't sway him. His only two grandchildren are both boys.


That's really too bad, I understand his fears, but as you say, early detection can change so much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was more important to get the site to accept my login- I'm on the new Laptop- I knew I had it right - but it took for ever to acknowledge that I did.


Great that you were able to get a new laptop, that will surely help a lot of the problems that you were having with the old one.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's really too bad, I understand his fears, but as you say, early detection can change so much.


Sorry, Sam... MEN!?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> How cute is this a free pattern on redheart think I might make a couple for DILs little nephews


Cute!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Aaron Castle's lady- she lives uphill from me, and is in the same situation of renting from Nasir. I may well not have mentioned her name before!


I don't remember if you did, or the situation.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, had to go searching for the photos. What a beautiful daughter and DGD. What a precious moment caught in those photos.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm getting the Tea Party now but not the Digest.


I got the tea party this morning, but nothing since.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We'd all come and see if we could help. I think pain affects more than just the hurt; it messes with the psyche.


Agreed


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cute! How big is it?


14 " in diameter and13" tall
Here is the link 
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/jolly-santa-knit-basket


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> He is growing like a weed! The weather for the last two days has been lovely although it's to be a bit showery tomorrow and Saturday....just when DH and I are going away for an overnight for our anniversary. Where did 45 years go?...of course you realise I was only 6 when I got married?!! Actually was a child bride as I was only 20, which my nieces think is horrific! Julie has once again come to the rescue and will post for me tomorrow night. :sm24:


Happy Anniversary !


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I hope you get to the bottom of the trouble & your whacky neighbor leaves you alone.
> Pearl, hope you find a good car soon, hard when your DH isn't well & you have to drag him along
> Margaret, seems like G will soon be swinging from the rafters????????some kids just love to climb & mine were both like that
> I guess I should have got out to the garden last night as it looks like it could pour at any minute????
> We've just been listening to the news on the radio & Saskatchewan has a new distinction in the world, our province has the highest rate of HIV in Canada (we have 50% FN population)& now it's been discovered it's becoming resistant to the treatment among the First Nations. I'm sure it's because people aren't consistently taking the drugs. Very scary if that gets out into the general population


Not a good thing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy anniversary hope you have a nice time
> I was 19 and wondered why people were against us getting married , my youngest is 22 and if he came home and said he was thinking of getting married I'd lock him in his bedroom till he came to his senses ????different perspective


I was 21, but I'd been working since I was 14 and entirely out on my own at age 18, so I felt pretty grown up. If only I knew then what know now!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I need to run over to the store real quick and get Mrs. Wages pickling spices so that I can get the jalapenos started, I'll work on those either tonight or tomorrow morning, I want to get them picked and pickled. I'll also do a couple of jars of cucks, since I have a few to do.


I admit I have to look twice when you type that word...have to be careful of predictive texting words. I opt to change spelling to cukes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was 21, but I'd been working since I was 14 and entirely out on my own at age 18, so I felt pretty grown up. If only I knew then what know now!


Think that was my feeling too, I'd been on my own more or less since dad died when I was 13 well apart from my younger brother , I thought I was so grown up and wasn't keen to listen to advice from others


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think that was my feeling too, I'd been on my own more or less since dad died when I was 13 well apart from my younger brother , I thought I was so grown up and wasn't keen to listen to advice from others


Despite the young age, my choice was a good one.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> What wonderful gardens! I absolutely LOVE the truck being used as a waterfall. I've wanted to fill the bed of my old,old truck and plant flowers in it but know that isn't going to happen as DH still likes to use the truck from time to time.


Couldn't he drive it around with the flowers in it?? :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Anniversary Kate.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Went down to the front with Luke today and he was delighted when the paddle steamer The Waverley came in to the pier.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/PS_Waverley


Lovely picture.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> He looks so tall standing there ,weather looks nice there too , here it's 29c with a risk of thunder storms on the way later this evening


Been about 31/32c here today. Not the record breaking temps they were forecasting but hot enough. May be the odd shower over the next couple of days but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> He is growing like a weed! The weather for the last two days has been lovely although it's to be a bit showery tomorrow and Saturday....just when DH and I are going away for an overnight for our anniversary. Where did 45 years go?...of course you realise I was only 6 when I got married?!! Actually was a child bride as I was only 20, which my nieces think is horrific! Julie has once again come to the rescue and will post for me tomorrow night. :sm24:


Happy Anniversary Kate.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I hope you get to the bottom of the trouble & your whacky neighbor leaves you alone.
> Pearl, hope you find a good car soon, hard when your DH isn't well & you have to drag him along
> Margaret, seems like G will soon be swinging from the rafters????????some kids just love to climb & mine were both like that
> I guess I should have got out to the garden last night as it looks like it could pour at any minute????
> We've just been listening to the news on the radio & Saskatchewan has a new distinction in the world, our province has the highest rate of HIV in Canada (we have 50% FN population)& now it's been discovered it's becoming resistant to the treatment among the First Nations. I'm sure it's because people aren't consistently taking the drugs. Very scary if that gets out into the general population


Very scary indeed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Been about 31/32c here today. Not the record breaking temps they were forecasting but hot enough. May be the odd shower over the next couple of days but I'm not holding my breath.


I'm not holding my breath either , I walked to the shops this morning which usually takes about 15 minutes but this morning took about 40minutes as I stopped to chat a few times by the time I got to the shops I thought I was melting


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree & extend that to never rent from a friend as we had trouble with that


I was always told never lend more than you can afford to lose.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Bonnie your garden is amazing. Love the car feature it is brilliant and as you say unique!
> I have heard of the gin remedy a friend used to take it and he is 92 and still going well.
> Our family are prone to arthritis but luckily I only have it in first digit left hand, it is knobbly.
> I make sure to eat eat plenty of oily fish to keep the joints supple, also take flaxseed oil daily.
> But if you already have the problem it is harder to help. Resveratrol from grape seeds is very good too.


It's not my garden, they are the places I visited on the garden tour yesterday


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> And will probably be pretty tasty! If you like gin that is....


I hate the taste of gin but after it soaks into the raisins you don't taste the booze


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy moly! We just had a furious deluge of a downpour, there was a little hail in it, but it was soft enough that it just splatted and didn't do any damage. I won't have to water tomorrow either. lol
> There's a nice breeze and the sun's trying to come out again.


I'm glad you didn't get any damage. It's not hot here today, only 18C/65F but it's so muggy & very overcast, threatening, I'm hoping any storms pass us by. We have had about 9" of rain since late June & one of the ladies I travelled with yesterday said they have had 18"????her whole yard is soggy & water laying in the low spots. No wonder we have mosquitoes like small birds lately????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry, Sam... MEN!?


Isn't that true, my DH only goes to the doctor when absolutely necessary & says he's not having a "medical", why look for something. I guess that the ostrich method of healthcare ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> 14 " in diameter and13" tall
> Here is the link
> http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/jolly-santa-knit-basket


Thanks, I've added it to my endless stash of patterns


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm not holding my breath either , I walked to the shops this morning which usually takes about 15 minutes but this morning took about 40minutes as I stopped to chat a few times by the time I got to the shops I thought I was melting


I used to tell the girls at work, some day they would come in & i'd Be gone, nothing left but a puddle of fat????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> I was always told never lend more than you can afford to lose.


Good advise


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I got the ends darned on my sweater, I'm quite happy with it. The photo doesnât show the true color, itâs more grape. Not the best picture.

This is the pattern

https://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Harley__D51917220.html


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm not holding my breath either , I walked to the shops this morning which usually takes about 15 minutes but this morning took about 40minutes as I stopped to chat a few times by the time I got to the shops I thought I was melting


Heard on out morning news that the UK is heading for 38C today. Take care everyone! It has me wondering what is in store for us this coming summer :sm12:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got the ends darned on my sweater, I'm quite happy with it. The photo doesnât show the true color, itâs more grape. Not the best picture.
> 
> This is the pattern
> 
> https://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Harley__D51917220.html


It is gorgeous Bonnie well done you, love the colour :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's not my garden, they are the places I visited on the garden tour yesterday


Must have been good to see in person.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got the ends darned on my sweater, I'm quite happy with it. The photo doesnât show the true color, itâs more grape. Not the best picture.
> 
> This is the pattern
> 
> https://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Harley__D51917220.html


I really like it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got the ends darned on my sweater, I'm quite happy with it. The photo doesnât show the true color, itâs more grape. Not the best picture.
> 
> This is the pattern
> 
> https://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Harley__D51917220.html


It's beautiful Bonnie you used such a pretty colour , I really like that pattern


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Heard on out morning news that the UK is heading for 38C today. Take care everyone! It has me wondering what is in store for us this coming summer :sm12:


This summer must be breaking all records , some areas have not had a single drop of rain in 58 days , we have only had one really heavy downpour that lasted about 30 minutes and a blink and you miss it shower in the last 2 month


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hate the taste of gin but after it soaks into the raisins you don't taste the booze


I agree, as have been making fruity liqueurs for many years. My first one was dark red plums in gin, and it came out so well I 
began experimenting with different things. Prunes in gin was next, then the cherries in brandy and so on down the last 30 years.
No I am not pickled lol! They make great Christmas gifts. 
Gin is made from juniper berries and sloes, May have some benefits apart from alcoholic painkilling ability.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Happpy Birthday Wishes from me also to Joyce and th Pearls Girls.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Happpy Birthday Wishes from me also to Joyce and th Pearls Girls.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Happpy Birthday Wishes from me also to Joyce and th Pearls Girls.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hard to believe it's Thursday already--and somehow, at the same time, it's been a long week. It's kind of a head scratcher. Heh.

Anyway, work has been busy this week, and I've not been knitting, but I do have some good news. Bub agreed to pay half on a new sewing machine, and he ordered it; it arrived last night. There's definitely a learning curve, but I'm a willing pupil. I went with a Singer this time, and first I sat down and read the book, so next comes practice.

DD is off to her pet sitting gig, a short one this time, and she'll be home Saturday sometime. Ahab got to go with, so he'll have a new playmate. Exciting stuff!

I've also been doing some research on low carb recipes, bought some almond flour at the store, so I'll see if that helps with this "menopudge" I've been gifted. Bleah.  I'm not interested in gaining any more, to be sure. The hardest thing will be cutting back on potatoes and bread...love 'em both.

And I still need to get pictures of the sewing projects. I'm hoping to do that over the weekend. It's been hot here during the days and raining a bit at night, which is lovely. We have a chance of rain every day through the weekend, so fingers crossed.

I hope all are staying cool/warm as needed, people are not causing you trouble, and sending healing thoughts for all who need them. Hoping to stay caught up but not sure I will--all y'all are in my heart!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got the ends darned on my sweater, I'm quite happy with it. The photo doesnât show the true color, itâs more grape. Not the best picture.
> 
> This is the pattern
> 
> https://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Harley__D51917220.html


Ooh! Love it!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> I agree, as have been making fruity liqueurs for many years. My first one was dark red plums in gin, and it came out so well I
> began experimenting with different things. Prunes in gin was next, then the cherries in brandy and so on down the last 30 years.
> No I am not pickled lol! They make great Christmas gifts.
> Gin is made from juniper berries and sloes, May have some benefits apart from alcoholic painkilling ability.


Being allergic to juniper, I will pass on that, but could perhaps do some in rum (the only liquor I ever drink, and then rarely).


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sonja, how are those shingles? I have just spoken to our neighbour in his late 80s, who is suffering from it. This is his second bout and much more painful than first. The cold weather is not helping very much either.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hate the taste of gin but after it soaks into the raisins you don't taste the booze


Do they taste like raisins? Don't like raisins! Or gin.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you didn't get any damage. It's not hot here today, only 18C/65F but it's so muggy & very overcast, threatening, I'm hoping any storms pass us by. We have had about 9" of rain since late June & one of the ladies I travelled with yesterday said they have had 18"????her whole yard is soggy & water laying in the low spots. No wonder we have mosquitoes like small birds lately????????


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that true, my DH only goes to the doctor when absolutely necessary & says he's not having a "medical", why look for something. I guess that the ostrich method of healthcare ????


Gee, I have one just like him.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got the ends darned on my sweater, I'm quite happy with it. The photo doesnât show the true color, itâs more grape. Not the best picture.
> 
> This is the pattern
> 
> https://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Harley__D51917220.html


Pretty!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! Well it is young compared to how long many are waiting these days to marry. Hope you have a fabulous trip away.


Thanks to everyone for the anniversary wishes and thank you for the card! :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hard to believe it's Thursday already--and somehow, at the same time, it's been a long week. It's kind of a head scratcher. Heh.
> 
> Anyway, work has been busy this week, and I've not been knitting, but I do have some good news. Bub agreed to pay half on a new sewing machine, and he ordered it; it arrived last night. There's definitely a learning curve, but I'm a willing pupil. I went with a Singer this time, and first I sat down and read the book, so next comes practice.
> 
> ...


Yay for a new sewing machine! So nice he went half with you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Despite the young age, my choice was a good one.


Mine too. We met when he was 22 and I was 17, but if I heard of that now I probably would say it wouldn't last! The only thing I regret is that we didn't have the same option to take a gap year and go travelling, I'd have loved to do that, but probably if I had had the chance I'd still have opted to get married instead! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Sonja, how are those shingles? I have just spoken to our neighbour in his late 80s, who is suffering from it. This is his second bout and much more painful than first. The cold weather is not helping very much either.


Not had any problems at all since I got rid of them ,touch wood definitly do not want them back , feel sorry for your neighbour, it really was a very painful experience


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Gee, I have one just like him.


I will put my hand up there too, but it is not Stu, it is me! 
Unless there is something really wrong I won't go. They keep sending me blood test requests and I bin them.
I am phobic about blood, and even when I do consent to them they are always fine. Stresses me out bigtime and shake all over from nerves. 
I try to keep myself well and healthy and managing fine so far. ????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not had any problems at all since I got rid of them ,touch wood definitly do not want them back , feel sorry for your neighbour, it really was a very painful experience


Me too, he is a grumpy old guy at the best of times, but I feel for his pain and we actually had a good chat earlier.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's the first I've heard of a login problem; the site is obviously going through an upgrade or something. There probably is routine maintenance to make room on the server by archiving past postings etc. and some unintended consequences of that are happening.


Oh well- not everybody will be starting out on a new device.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great that you were able to get a new laptop, that will surely help a lot of the problems that you were having with the old one.


I certainly hope so! Need to see what I can transfer of my external Hard Drive!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I don't remember if you did, or the situation.


Long story- and I need to stand up- later!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, love pic of Luke.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, Happy Anniversary.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, lovely sweater! Great job.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, wonderful you got new sewing machine, enjoy!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thank you very much.
> I bought a bunch of bananas once and a spider came out. . .it didn't look like that banana spider. It was big hairy and ugly.


My neice who was living in Toronto at the time bought a bunch of bananas,
and when she got home noticed a spider; not just any spider, a black widow
spider. The Toronto Zoo too it. It was quite a young one.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Marking my spot. I got in here throuh July 25th and just
carried on. Don't know if anything has been posted yet.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh well- not everybody will be starting out on a new device.


So true


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Wendy* It was a combination of a recipe I found that I then changed lots because it didn't contain a preservative and didn't end up the texture I wanted. Unfortunately, in my frustration, I didn't write down the quantities of the "changes" I made. If I can re-create it I'll gladly share it. I did also make up a recipe I got from Birchhillhappenings.com for a friend that has spinal stenosis that she said has given her some relief from her chronic pain. For the carrier oil in this, I used sunflower oil but that is your choice. My friend has a nut allergy otherwise I would have used Sweet Almond Oil. Also, I use an amber colored glass bottle with an eyedropper for storage.



wendyacz said:


> I'm sure many of us would like to know how to make your magic salve, would you share your formula...pretty please!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Wendy* It was a combination of a recipe I found that I then changed lots because it didn't contain a preservative and didn't end up the texture I wanted. Unfortunately, in my frustration, I didn't write down the quantities of the "changes" I made. If I can re-create it I'll gladly share it. I did also make up a recipe I got from Birchhillhappenings.com for a friend that has spinal stenosis that she said has given her some relief from her chronic pain. For the carrier oil in this I used sunflower oil but that is your choice. My friend has a nut allergy otherwise I would have used Sweet Almond Oil.


Sound great.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Like the pattern and your work Bonnie.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got the ends darned on my sweater, I'm quite happy with it. The photo doesnât show the true color, itâs more grape. Not the best picture.
> 
> This is the pattern
> 
> https://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Harley__D51917220.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congrats on the new sewing machine! That was generous of Bub for sure. My mom always had a singer and my sister still has mom's and yes it works. My first machine also was a singer.


Sorlenna said:


> Hard to believe it's Thursday already--and somehow, at the same time, it's been a long week. It's kind of a head scratcher. Heh.
> 
> Anyway, work has been busy this week, and I've not been knitting, but I do have some good news. Bub agreed to pay half on a new sewing machine, and he ordered it; it arrived last night. There's definitely a learning curve, but I'm a willing pupil. I went with a Singer this time, and first I sat down and read the book, so next comes practice.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry, Sam... MEN!?


Pretty accurate statement though, even it is just one word. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I admit I have to look twice when you type that word...have to be careful of predictive texting words. I opt to change spelling to cukes.


Haha! I usually spell it cukes too, don't know what happened that time. :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Fan* I'm not much of a drinker (was in the distant past) and the fruity liqueurs peaks my interest. How do you make them? Is it just the fruit soaked in the alcohol of choice?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got the ends darned on my sweater, I'm quite happy with it. The photo doesnât show the true color, itâs more grape. Not the best picture.
> 
> This is the pattern
> 
> https://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Harley__D51917220.html


That's really pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Heard on out morning news that the UK is heading for 38C today. Take care everyone! It has me wondering what is in store for us this coming summer :sm12:


Isn't that pretty hot for the UK?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Love the sweater, Bonnie. Even the wrong color, but grape sounds lucious!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We'd all come and see if we could help. I think pain affects more than just the hurt; it messes with the psyche.


So true.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree & extend that to never rent from a friend as we had trouble with that


I understand completely. A neighbour asked if she could borrow enough money to have her hair cut so she didn't have to go to the bank that day. I said, yes, I have it and can loan it to you. It's been 4 months and I'm still waiting for the pay back. Somehow, I will have to remind her that she owes me this money. She is a very nice person and I don't want to make an enemy of her but still feel that she should repay me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I understand completely. A neighbour asked if she could borrow enough money to have her hair cut so she didn't have to go to the bank that day. I said, yes, I have it and can loan it to you. It's been 4 months and I'm still waiting for the pay back. Somehow, I will have to remind her that she owes me this money. She is a very nice person and I don't want to make an enemy of her but still feel that she should repay me.


Yes, she should. My DH likes to watch the judge shows and so many of them are about borrowed money. Standard defense: it was a gift not a loan. Pretty lame as are the excuses not to pay it back: I didn't get the tax refund or just plain I spent the money elsewhere.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hard to believe it's Thursday already--and somehow, at the same time, it's been a long week. It's kind of a head scratcher. Heh.
> 
> Anyway, work has been busy this week, and I've not been knitting, but I do have some good news. Bub agreed to pay half on a new sewing machine, and he ordered it; it arrived last night. There's definitely a learning curve, but I'm a willing pupil. I went with a Singer this time, and first I sat down and read the book, so next comes practice.
> 
> ...


Fabulous news on the sewing machine, it's great that Bub was willing to go in halvsies with you. 
Good that DD has a house sitting gig, even better that Ahab gets to go with, good socialization for him too. 
Rain at night is really good with as dry as you all have been, we got rain with some hail earlier, thank goodness the hail splatted, when it hit, so didn't do any damage.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Bonnie your garden is amazing. Love the car feature it is brilliant and as you say unique!
> I have heard of the gin remedy a friend used to take it and he is 92 and still going well.
> Our family are prone to arthritis but luckily I only have it in first digit left hand, it is knobbly.
> I make sure to eat eat plenty of oily fish to keep the joints supple, also take flaxseed oil daily.
> But if you already have the problem it is harder to help. Resveratrol from grape seeds is very good too.


It's odd that I have never had problems with arthur but I'm willing to give this a go. If I live to be 92, it will be a miracle.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks to everyone for the anniversary wishes and thank you for the card! :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> And will probably be pretty tasty! If you like gin that is....


I can probably force myself :sm09: :sm09: but it's not my favourite. Gin smells like onions to me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> I was always told never lend more than you can afford to lose.


So true because you are not likely to get it back.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hate the taste of gin but after it soaks into the raisins you don't taste the booze


That's good to know. A friend from England loved her gin and tonic. I thing the previous Queen Elizabeth loved her gin and tonic too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that true, my DH only goes to the doctor when absolutely necessary & says he's not having a "medical", why look for something. I guess that the ostrich method of healthcare ????


My previous doctor used to make sure I had a annual medical. My present one doesn't seem to care if he ever sees me. :sm14:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I used to tell the girls at work, some day they would come in & i'd Be gone, nothing left but a puddle of fat????????


 :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got the ends darned on my sweater, I'm quite happy with it. The photo doesnât show the true color, itâs more grape. Not the best picture.
> 
> This is the pattern
> 
> https://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Harley__D51917220.html


Lovely. Bonnie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Heard on out morning news that the UK is heading for 38C today. Take care everyone! It has me wondering what is in store for us this coming summer :sm12:


Aren't you in a really cool spell?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I agree, as have been making fruity liqueurs for many years. My first one was dark red plums in gin, and it came out so well I
> began experimenting with different things. Prunes in gin was next, then the cherries in brandy and so on down the last 30 years.
> No I am not pickled lol! They make great Christmas gifts.
> Gin is made from juniper berries and sloes, May have some benefits apart from alcoholic painkilling ability.


I've never put plums in my Rumptof. What do you recommend?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

The lady I played cards with today is a widow and she is using her DH's money to take her family on a trip to Haawiii and a cruise. What a great thing to do. She's also planning to go to New Zealand and I wish I could go with her. I am hesitant about travelling alone but I know that I should just go with it and spend my money before I kick the bucket and someone else spends it. I'm sure my heirs won't be saying, thank you Aunt Liz.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I am caught up, at last, so back tomorrow. I hope everyone has a lovely evening.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Good evening. I did some reading along tonight while I did some knitting and eating some dinner. I always need to multi-task. I do need to get out an email tonight and then get some sleep. I have a full weekend already. Another week of working 7 days in a row.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had the same problem here with my 2 older son's, younger one went to see a speech therapist and she advised to try and separate them a little over the summer and come back in September if needed, we didn't need to go back as he has not stopped talking since that summer ????


Reminds me of Tim who didn't talk at all except to say ''Da-da'' for Don. About a year later at the age of 22 months, he said "Mama'' quite clearly and Susan wept openly and couldn't speak for the joy she felt. He has not stopped talking for the last 18 years! Often he sings in his sleep and she can hear him--their bedrooms are next to each other.

Thanks you for the ongoing prayers, thoughts and hugs re Susan's situation last night. Final diagnosis from ER doc was a severe gallbladder attack ''which can be brought on following a weight loss''. (She has intentionally lost about 25-30# over that last year.) MRI and blood analysis did not reveal any cardio problems. And, yes, her friend and assistant met her at the hospital to stay with her until she was released about midnight.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I certainly hope so! Need to see what I can transfer of my external Hard Drive!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> My neice who was living in Toronto at the time bought a bunch of bananas,
> and when she got home noticed a spider; not just any spider, a black widow
> spider. The Toronto Zoo too it. It was quite a young one.


I think that would be a bit of a shock for anyone, goodness. Glad the zoo took it though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> The lady I played cards with today is a widow and she is using her DH's money to take her family on a trip to Haawiii and a cruise. What a great thing to do. She's also planning to go to New Zealand and I wish I could go with her. I am hesitant about travelling alone but I know that I should just go with it and spend my money before I kick the bucket and someone else spends it. I'm sure my heirs won't be saying, thank you Aunt Liz.


You should, too bad you don't have any traveling friends like Pammie does.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> The lady I played cards with today is a widow and she is using her DH's money to take her family on a trip to Haawiii and a cruise. What a great thing to do. She's also planning to go to New Zealand and I wish I could go with her. I am hesitant about travelling alone but I know that I should just go with it and spend my money before I kick the bucket and someone else spends it. I'm sure my heirs won't be saying, thank you Aunt Liz.


There are travel groups through the senior centers here. You could take a couple of short ones to see how it goes and maybe you'll fibd a compatible travel companion for longer ones. They tend to be at a pretty decent discount too. Go for it. My Mom who was twice widowed thoroughly enjoyed them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Good evening. I did some reading along tonight while I did some knitting and eating some dinner. I always need to multi-task. I do need to get out an email tonight and then get some sleep. I have a full weekend already. Another week of working 7 days in a row.


I hope you sleep really well, you need your rest.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Reminds me of Tim who didn't talk at all except to say ''Da-da'' for Don. About a year later at the age of 22 months, he said "Mama'' quite clearly and Susan wept openly and couldn't speak for the joy she felt. He has not stopped talking for the last 18 years! Often he sings in his sleep and she can hear him--their bedrooms are next to each other.
> 
> Thanks you for the ongoing prayers, thoughts and hugs re Susan's situation last night. Final diagnosis from ER doc was a severe gallbladder attack ''which can be brought on following a weight loss''. (She has intentionally lost about 25-30# over that last year.) MRI and blood analysis did not reveal any cardio problems. And, yes, her friend and assistant met her at the hospital to stay with her until she was released about midnight.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Lol! Would be interesting to hear him singing in his sleep, you don't hear of that very often, talking yes, but not singing. lol
Good that it's gallbladder and nothing worse, though that is bad enough. 
I hope that they can get it under control without needing to resort to surgery.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Reminds me of Tim who didn't talk at all except to say ''Da-da'' for Don. About a year later at the age of 22 months, he said "Mama'' quite clearly and Susan wept openly and couldn't speak for the joy she felt. He has not stopped talking for the last 18 years! Often he sings in his sleep and she can hear him--their bedrooms are next to each other.
> 
> Thanks you for the ongoing prayers, thoughts and hugs re Susan's situation last night. Final diagnosis from ER doc was a severe gallbladder attack ''which can be brought on following a weight loss''. (She has intentionally lost about 25-30# over that last year.) MRI and blood analysis did not reveal any cardio problems. And, yes, her friend and assistant met her at the hospital to stay with her until she was released about midnight.
> 
> Ohio Joy


The same thing happened to DD after weight loss.

Hope she's feeling okay now. Did they put her on antibiotics to calm the area?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's good to know. A friend from England loved her gin and tonic. I thing the previous Queen Elizabeth loved her gin and tonic too.


Elizabeth, the Queen Mother?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are travel groups through the senior centers here. You could take a couple of short ones to see how it goes and maybe you'll fibd a compatible travel companion for longer ones. They tend to be at a pretty decent discount too. Go for it. My Mom who was twice widowed thoroughly enjoyed them.


That's a great idea.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope she knows how to find us without relying on notifications.


I have to search for KTP July 20 and it brings me to page 1 then I have to keep pushing buttons to get backto where I last posted. . .It is a big waste of time, not to be able to get in where I am. I keep re-reading the same stuff. . .LOL


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The same thing happened to DD after weight loss.
> 
> Hope she's feeling okay now. Did they put her on antibiotics to calm the area?


Nothing prescribed except she was directed to see her PCP next Wednesday which is now on her schedule.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got the ends darned on my sweater, I'm quite happy with it. The photo doesnât show the true color, itâs more grape. Not the best picture.
> 
> This is the pattern
> 
> https://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Harley__D51917220.html


Love this...it's so pretty


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Sonja, how are those shingles? I have just spoken to our neighbour in his late 80s, who is suffering from it. This is his second bout and much more painful than first. The cold weather is not helping very much either.


Poor man hope he gets over it soon....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Nothing prescribed except she was directed to see her PCP next Wednesday which is now on her schedule.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I hope she's more comfortable. I'm sure Tim was ecstatic to see her.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> I understand completely. A neighbour asked if she could borrow enough money to have her hair cut so she didn't have to go to the bank that day. I said, yes, I have it and can loan it to you. It's been 4 months and I'm still waiting for the pay back. Somehow, I will have to remind her that she owes me this money. She is a very nice person and I don't want to make an enemy of her but still feel that she should repay me.


Absolutely....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> My previous doctor used to make sure I had a annual medical. My present one doesn't seem to care if he ever sees me. :sm14:


Wow maybe you need to find a new doctor who will give you good care....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> The lady I played cards with today is a widow and she is using her DH's money to take her family on a trip to Haawiii and a cruise. What a great thing to do. She's also planning to go to New Zealand and I wish I could go with her. I am hesitant about travelling alone but I know that I should just go with it and spend my money before I kick the bucket and someone else spends it. I'm sure my heirs won't be saying, thank you Aunt Liz.


Yes you should! And do it before you can't physically. Could you join a group? Maybe there's a senior group that goes on trips near you....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Reminds me of Tim who didn't talk at all except to say ''Da-da'' for Don. About a year later at the age of 22 months, he said "Mama'' quite clearly and Susan wept openly and couldn't speak for the joy she felt. He has not stopped talking for the last 18 years! Often he sings in his sleep and she can hear him--their bedrooms are next to each other.
> 
> Thanks you for the ongoing prayers, thoughts and hugs re Susan's situation last night. Final diagnosis from ER doc was a severe gallbladder attack ''which can be brought on following a weight loss''. (She has intentionally lost about 25-30# over that last year.) MRI and blood analysis did not reveal any cardio problems. And, yes, her friend and assistant met her at the hospital to stay with her until she was released about midnight.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Glad she got checked out and all is well. GlD her friend stayed the night. How did Tim do?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are travel groups through the senior centers here. You could take a couple of short ones to see how it goes and maybe you'll fibd a compatible travel companion for longer ones. They tend to be at a pretty decent discount too. Go for it. My Mom who was twice widowed thoroughly enjoyed them.


Totally agree!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Fan* I'm not much of a drinker (was in the distant past) and the fruity liqueurs peaks my interest. How do you make them? Is it just the fruit soaked in the alcohol of choice?


It is my version of Rumtopf.
500gms fruit of choice e.g. cherries, peaches, pears, plums, apricots, strawberries, blackberries, any berries. 500gms sugar. 
(Peel any with furry skins) add to a Kilner wire top jar or similar with good lid. , add enough brandy, rum, vodka,gin of choice to cover 
I add spices sometimes, nutmeg, cinnamon, or use dried fruit. 
Then seal jar, and put away in dark cupboard for 6-12 months. Open and use over ice cream, pancakes , fruit salad, , and liquid is syrupy like liqueur. 
There is an old recipe I saw recently called cherry bounce.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've never put plums in my Rumptof. What do you recommend?


I have done cherries, plums, pears, nectarines, different berries, apricots. Sometimes just one fruit or a mixture. 
My last one was apricots in drambuie with some nutmeg, I pureeed it into a thick dessert sauce!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Aren't you in a really cool spell?


Yes it is winter now, just day dreaming for summer is all. ????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I definitely missed it- has something happened to 'Honey Cat'?


"Honey" my DH's therapy Cat has been gone for 8 nights already. I reported him missing to the shelters, Now have to make more contacts w/ animal control etc. No dead cats in neighborhood on road side.I've scouted the neighborhood.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Happy anniversary hope you have a nice time
> I was 19 and wondered why people were against us getting married , my youngest is 22 and if he came home and said he was thinking of getting married I'd lock him in his bedroom till he came to his senses ????different perspective


My how time changes things.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Yay for a new sewing machine! So nice he went half with you.


Happy that you have a new sewing machine. Don't run it too hard. . . .LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> "Honey" my DH's therapy Cat has been gone for 8 nights already. I reported him missing to the shelters, Now have to make more contacts w/ animal control etc. No dead cats in neighborhood on road side.I've scouted the neighborhood.


I'm so sorry that he's missing, I hope that he turns up hail and hearty soon. I wonder if someone took him into their home.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when did you get a new laptop? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> They were super photos, Bonnie- I didn't comment when I saw them, because I was so frustrated, could not login on the new Laptop, KP was refusing what I knew to be the correct password- but I'm back on now!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Glad she got checked out and all is well. GlD her friend stayed the night. How did Tim do?


Since Susan is not always home before Tim retires for the night and I have been the other half of the longest relationship he has ever known other than that with him mom, he had no qualms about my helping him get things taken care of to go to bed. We just keep on with the routine for whatever is the norm for any part of the day or night. I do not share with him details he will not see as only a possibility, not an inevitable event. On the occasions when he had to know a specific, scary detail, then I will discuss it with him in whatever detail he needs to grasp the situation and to still hold onto his faith-based foundation in his relationship with his Savior.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! Would be interesting to hear him singing in his sleep, you don't hear of that very often, talking yes, but not singing. lol
> Good that it's gallbladder and nothing worse, though that is bad enough.
> I hope that they can get it under control without needing to resort to surgery.


KayeJo, Tim awakens singing on many mornings. There is nearly always music streaming through his mind--unless, of course, he is thinking of food. :sm11: :sm11: Young, healthy male, remember?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> KayeJo, Tim awakens singing on many mornings. There is nearly always music streaming through his mind--unless, of course, he is thinking of food. :sm11: :sm11: Young, healthy male, remember?
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :sm23: :sm23: 
Yes, he certainly is that. 
Music is a special therapy that God gave us to handle so many things.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Since Susan is not always home before Tim retires for the night and I have been the other half of the longest relationship he has ever known other than that with him mom, he had no qualms about my helping him get things taken care of to go to bed. We just keep on with the routine for whatever is the norm for any part of the day or night. I do not share with him details he will not see as only a possibility, not an inevitable event. On the occasions when he had to know a specific, scary detail, then I will discuss it with him in whatever detail he needs to grasp the situation and to still hold onto his faith-based foundation in his relationship with his Savior.
> 
> Ohio Joy


You are such a gift.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

unless you are planning on exchanging bodily fluids you have nothing to worry about and nether does anyone else. good hygiene is all you need. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I hope you get to the bottom of the trouble & your whacky neighbor leaves you alone.
> Pearl, hope you find a good car soon, hard when your DH isn't well & you have to drag him along
> Margaret, seems like G will soon be swinging from the rafters????????some kids just love to climb & mine were both like that
> I guess I should have got out to the garden last night as it looks like it could pour at any minute????
> We've just been listening to the news on the radio & Saskatchewan has a new distinction in the world, our province has the highest rate of HIV in Canada (we have 50% FN population)& now it's been discovered it's becoming resistant to the treatment among the First Nations. I'm sure it's because people aren't consistently taking the drugs. Very scary if that gets out into the general population


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We had a terrific thunderstorm! Yay! So nice and cool now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they can be so dense at times. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry, Sam... MEN!?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Caught up again. No. . . still no e-mails for KTP.
late night last night, so late morning to get a good nights sleep.
No GK today as DS's wife hasn't liked any apartment or land lord, so she took her mother to go look (3.5 hrs one way.) She never even rented a moving truck. (They are all booked for the weekend.)
No truck and no place to go is not very organized. This drives DS crazy. She is out tomorrow and not welcome back.
If she tries to re-enter, her former friend will call police. I am beside myself.
I offered to take the 2 older boys for the time they are moving and after Boy Scout Camp for her to get organized and set up. I didn't hear back from her on my offer. When no one came I can assume no one is coming tonight.
The boys know they are moving also but not when or where and they are supposed to be calm???? Very uncertain family direction , very unfair to the children to leave them hanging all the time. They have no idea if they are moving with mom, or Dad, or with both parents. Our DS and the boys are welcome to stay or come back anytime they want. . .just not Mom. She does not believe that she has any problems, they are all someone else's problems.
Went to Modern Quilt Guild 6-8 p.m. to get away from it all tonight. DH stayed home & watched T.V. news etc.
I am thankful for the showers we have had as I do not have to water all the new plantings. I weeded a little and all the roots were covered with mud, so I guess it sunk in.
Thank you for the Rose with pearls card. My favorite things.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Happy Anniversary Kate - hope you have a fun few days celebrating. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> they can be so dense at times. --- sam


But, we still love you (them).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful sweater bonnie great choice of color. great knitting on this with all the patterns going to. i really like the 'ribbing'. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got the ends darned on my sweater, I'm quite happy with it. The photo doesnât show the true color, itâs more grape. Not the best picture.
> 
> This is the pattern
> 
> https://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Harley__D51917220.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

God Bless Bub - and congrats on the new machine. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Hard to believe it's Thursday already--and somehow, at the same time, it's been a long week. It's kind of a head scratcher. Heh.
> 
> Anyway, work has been busy this week, and I've not been knitting, but I do have some good news. Bub agreed to pay half on a new sewing machine, and he ordered it; it arrived last night. There's definitely a learning curve, but I'm a willing pupil. I went with a Singer this time, and first I sat down and read the book, so next comes practice.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Do they taste like raisins? Don't like raisins! Or gin.


Yes, they do taste like cooked raisins


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> My neice who was living in Toronto at the time bought a bunch of bananas,
> and when she got home noticed a spider; not just any spider, a black widow
> spider. The Toronto Zoo too it. It was quite a young one.


Eww, I'd never buy bananas again????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We had a terrific thunderstorm! Yay! So nice and cool now.


Wonderful on the thunderstorm, now if Joyce(flyty1n) could get a good dowsing or three, that would be fantastic.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Caught up again. No. . . still no e-mails for KTP.
> late night last night, so late morning to get a good nights sleep.
> No GK today as DS's wife hasn't liked any apartment or land lord, so she took her mother to go look (3.5 hrs one way.) She never even rented a moving truck. (They are all booked for the weekend.)
> No truck and no place to go is not very organized. This drives DS crazy. She is out tomorrow and not welcome back.
> ...


It has to be so stressful for you, your DS and the grands.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

by the way - have we heard from pammie laterly? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> You should, too bad you don't have any traveling friends like Pammie does.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> The lady I played cards with today is a widow and she is using her DH's money to take her family on a trip to Haawiii and a cruise. What a great thing to do. She's also planning to go to New Zealand and I wish I could go with her. I am hesitant about travelling alone but I know that I should just go with it and spend my money before I kick the bucket and someone else spends it. I'm sure my heirs won't be saying, thank you Aunt Liz.


My DH just had A/C put in the house, he says he may as well spend his money as the kids sure will when we are gone


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope honey shows up real soon. i think not knowing where they are bothers me the most. --- sam



Pearls Girls said:


> "Honey" my DH's therapy Cat has been gone for 8 nights already. I reported him missing to the shelters, Now have to make more contacts w/ animal control etc. No dead cats in neighborhood on road side.I've scouted the neighborhood.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

smart man. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH just had A/C put in the house, he says he may as well spend his money as the kids sure will when we are gone


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Reminds me of Tim who didn't talk at all except to say ''Da-da'' for Don. About a year later at the age of 22 months, he said "Mama'' quite clearly and Susan wept openly and couldn't speak for the joy she felt. He has not stopped talking for the last 18 years! Often he sings in his sleep and she can hear him--their bedrooms are next to each other.
> 
> Thanks you for the ongoing prayers, thoughts and hugs re Susan's situation last night. Final diagnosis from ER doc was a severe gallbladder attack ''which can be brought on following a weight loss''. (She has intentionally lost about 25-30# over that last year.) MRI and blood analysis did not reveal any cardio problems. And, yes, her friend and assistant met her at the hospital to stay with her until she was released about midnight.
> 
> Ohio Joy


So will they take out her gallbladder or do ERCP? I hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH just had A/C put in the house, he says he may as well spend his money as the kids sure will when we are gone


Yeh for him(and you).


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So will they take out her gallbladder or do ERCP? I hope she's feeling better soon.


The events are still not any way near to being more than the occasional problem so she will NOT have surgery anytime soon, Bonnie. I don't know ERCP. Can you explain?

Ohio Joy

Off to bed. Morning will be here before I need it to be. LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> unless you are planning on exchanging bodily fluids you have nothing to worry about and nether does anyone else. good hygiene is all you need. --- sam


Oh, I know that, but the reason there is such a high incidence of HIV is because they share fluids. I'm Not worried for myself but for the unsuspecting young people out there


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> The lady I played cards with today is a widow and she is using her DH's money to take her family on a trip to Haawiii and a cruise. What a great thing to do. She's also planning to go to New Zealand and I wish I could go with her. I am hesitant about travelling alone but I know that I should just go with it and spend my money before I kick the bucket and someone else spends it. I'm sure my heirs won't be saying, thank you Aunt Liz.


You should spend your money and travel Liz, the lady who sits next to me at my craft group , goes on lots of coach trips a year on her own, she is going to be 80 in a few month and started doing these trips about 3 years ago after someone said she should just do it ! She now spends Christmas and New year in Scotland , goes to Cornwall in the spring , went to Wales a couple of month ago enjoyed it so much she is going back next week,the funny thing is the money she is using was her mother's who said she couldn't afford to travel


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good evening. I did some reading along tonight while I did some knitting and eating some dinner. I always need to multi-task. I do need to get out an email tonight and then get some sleep. I have a full weekend already. Another week of working 7 days in a row.


Hope you get a good night's sleep Mary


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> The events are still not any way near to being more than the occasional problem so she will NOT have surgery anytime soon, Bonnie. I don't know ERCP. Can you explain?
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Off to bed. Morning will be here before I need it to be. LOL


ERCP is like a gastroscopy, a scope through the mouth & into the bile duct , they dig the stones out & when Delbert had it this time, they also put a baloon in the duct & stretched it so stones will pass easier in future. He was in & out in 3 hrs


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> The doctor says my spine is full of arthritis and it's past the stage of surgery. I don't understand what's going on because the only time it's painful is when I'm in bed either sitting up reading or lying down. The good news though was there was no sign of cancer.


Good that not cancer and that you can get through the days OK, but I guess it makes sleeping hard.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, so great Bub will pay 1/2 on the sewing machine, I have 2 Singers & I love both. Good you finally got some rain,

Liz, I think you should travel while you are well enough. I hope my friends back will get better so we can hopefully go to Scotland & Ireland next year. My DH isn’t interested in travelling there.

We went to a supper tonight sponsored by the local fertilizer company, good supper & had a good visit with friends
I hope the weather cooperates & I will go pick a pail of cherries in the morning at my neighbors

Thanks for all the lovely compliments on the sweater


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You should spend your money and travel Liz, the lady who sits next to me at my craft group , goes on lots of coach trips a year on her own, she is going to be 80 in a few month and started doing these trips about 3 years ago after someone said she should just do it ! She now spends Christmas and New year in Scotland , goes to Cornwall in the spring , went to Wales a couple of month ago enjoyed it so much she is going back next week,the funny thing is the money she is using was her mother's who said she couldn't afford to travel


Just as DH say, if you don't spend the $$ the next generation will.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are ?pretty??????but the video is a little creepy????


You can see why they are called Peacock spiders can't you?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> by the way - have we heard from pammie laterly? --- sam


Not in a while, I wonder if she's traveling again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH just had A/C put in the house, he says he may as well spend his money as the kids sure will when we are gone


That's great, even if you only use it a couple times a year, at least you have it on those days you really need it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL!! I'm watching the Beverly Hillbillies, lol, it's on the Roku channel. 
I haven't watched any in so long, I don't know if I ever got to see the first ones before, so they are fun to watch now.
It's funny the built in ads, Winston cigarettes. lol


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! I'm watching the Beverly Hillbillies, lol, it's on the Roku channel.
> I haven't watched any in so long, I don't know if I ever got to see the first ones before, so they are fun to watch now.
> It's funny the built in ads, Winston cigarettes. lol


Granny Clampett is Stus nickname for me, little, loud, full of mischief, and makes a great special ''medicine" 
My name fit him is Homer Simpson, same shape but a lot more intelligent lol!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Reminds me of Tim who didn't talk at all except to say ''Da-da'' for Don. About a year later at the age of 22 months, he said "Mama'' quite clearly and Susan wept openly and couldn't speak for the joy she felt. He has not stopped talking for the last 18 years! Often he sings in his sleep and she can hear him--their bedrooms are next to each other.
> 
> Thanks you for the ongoing prayers, thoughts and hugs re Susan's situation last night. Final diagnosis from ER doc was a severe gallbladder attack ''which can be brought on following a weight loss''. (She has intentionally lost about 25-30# over that last year.) MRI and blood analysis did not reveal any cardio problems. And, yes, her friend and assistant met her at the hospital to stay with her until she was released about midnight.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Glad to hear Susan is ok 
Must be fun to listen to Tim sing ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got the ends darned on my sweater, I'm quite happy with it. The photo doesnât show the true color, itâs more grape. Not the best picture.
> 
> This is the pattern
> 
> https://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Harley__D51917220.html


Lovely colour. That will keep you warm in winter.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Heard on out morning news that the UK is heading for 38C today. Take care everyone! It has me wondering what is in store for us this coming summer :sm12:


That's what they're telling us. :sm06: I have an appointment at the hairdressers later on this morning so I'm hoping they have air con. I haven't taken that much notice before - never had need to. I can just see me walking out halfway through with wet hair!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

angelam said:


> That's what they're telling us. :sm06: I have an appointment at the hairdressers later on this morning so I'm hoping they have air con. I haven't taken that much notice before - never had need to. I can just see me walking out halfway through with wet hair!


Take care and make sure you keep hydrated very important!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Isn't that pretty hot for the UK?


Extremely hot. :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> That's good to know. A friend from England loved her gin and tonic. I thing the previous Queen Elizabeth loved her gin and tonic too.


I think the old Queen Mother was pretty well pickled in it, that's why she lived to over 100! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Reminds me of Tim who didn't talk at all except to say ''Da-da'' for Don. About a year later at the age of 22 months, he said "Mama'' quite clearly and Susan wept openly and couldn't speak for the joy she felt. He has not stopped talking for the last 18 years! Often he sings in his sleep and she can hear him--their bedrooms are next to each other.
> 
> Thanks you for the ongoing prayers, thoughts and hugs re Susan's situation last night. Final diagnosis from ER doc was a severe gallbladder attack ''which can be brought on following a weight loss''. (She has intentionally lost about 25-30# over that last year.) MRI and blood analysis did not reveal any cardio problems. And, yes, her friend and assistant met her at the hospital to stay with her until she was released about midnight.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Good to hear Susan is out of hospital. Does this mean she will have to have her gallbladder removed at some point in the future?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Congrats on the new sewing machine! That was generous of Bub for sure. My mom always had a singer and my sister still has mom's and yes it works. My first machine also was a singer.


I used to have an old treadle sewing machine called Pearl.....cos Pearl's a Singer!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Isn't that pretty hot for the UK?


Roasting! I think 22 - 25 is a beautiful, hot day. We are very overcast today with promises of showers later.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Yes it is winter now, just day dreaming for summer is all. ????


Right now I'd be happy to do a swap with you for a few days!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Reminds me of Tim who didn't talk at all except to say ''Da-da'' for Don. About a year later at the age of 22 months, he said "Mama'' quite clearly and Susan wept openly and couldn't speak for the joy she felt. He has not stopped talking for the last 18 years! Often he sings in his sleep and she can hear him--their bedrooms are next to each other.
> 
> Thanks you for the ongoing prayers, thoughts and hugs re Susan's situation last night. Final diagnosis from ER doc was a severe gallbladder attack ''which can be brought on following a weight loss''. (She has intentionally lost about 25-30# over that last year.) MRI and blood analysis did not reveal any cardio problems. And, yes, her friend and assistant met her at the hospital to stay with her until she was released about midnight.
> 
> Ohio Joy


So glad to hear that Susan doesn't have cardio problems. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! Would be interesting to hear him singing in his sleep, you don't hear of that very often, talking yes, but not singing. lol
> Good that it's gallbladder and nothing worse, though that is bad enough.
> I hope that they can get it under control without needing to resort to surgery.


DH's father who ran a small grocery shop used to add up money in his sleep!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Elizabeth, the Queen Mother?


Yes and she allegedly loved a bet on the horses too!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> I used to have an old treadle sewing machine called Pearl.....cos Pearl's a Singer!


Boom boom!! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I have to search for KTP July 20 and it brings me to page 1 then I have to keep pushing buttons to get backto where I last posted. . .It is a big waste of time, not to be able to get in where I am. I keep re-reading the same stuff. . .LOL


I used to send myself an e-mail with the page I finished on in the title bar, otherwise I didn't remember.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> That's what they're telling us. :sm06: I have an appointment at the hairdressers later on this morning so I'm hoping they have air con. I haven't taken that much notice before - never had need to. I can just see me walking out halfway through with wet hair!


Hoping there is air con , ,
It's the hot stickiness that I really don't like , constantly feeling as if I need a shower , when I looked at 8.30 it was already 23c don't want to know what it will get to , although there could be a thunderstorm heading our way hopefully with some rain


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A gall bladder attack seems to be one of the easier diagnosed ailments based on DH's experience. It's great that they're doing a cardiac rule out early in the process. It's only taken the medical profession these o so many years to determine that men and women's physiology are different. A good friend of mine (male) was diagnosed with breast cancer and he learned that the research wasn't as robust for a male. It was sure a wake up call that more considerations have to be written into the protocols.


A friend of mine who is a doctor commented on how difficult it is getting with so many transitioning. They can get offended if asked about their biological gender and yet this can be important in diagnosis of some conditions-and sometimes I would think they are opening themselves up to the increased risk of conditions predominantly related to both genders. Some are DNA related and others hormone related so if you have male DNA and female hormones (and likely the effect of male hormones as well) then you will surely be at increased risk for male and female conditions.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH just had A/C put in the house, he says he may as well spend his money as the kids sure will when we are gone


DH and I are the same. I read somewhere that we are SKIers......Spending the Kids' Inheritance! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, so great Bub will pay 1/2 on the sewing machine, I have 2 Singers & I love both. Good you finally got some rain,
> 
> Liz, I think you should travel while you are well enough. I hope my friends back will get better so we can hopefully go to Scotland & Ireland next year. My DH isn't interested in travelling there.
> 
> ...


You'll always find a bed here!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS came for a visit so I got the photos on the iPad so he could look at them.
> That's a pretty unique water feature


Beautiful Garden(s). Sure is a unique water feature.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have a printout of all my passwords that I keep at my friends house...... just in case.


Thats a more sensible place to keep them than next to the computer. 
I have 1 Password. As the name says just pick one password that can remember but others won't and store all the others in it. And can get it to generate passwords that will never be broken or use the ones you choose.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly you will all need eyes in the back of your heads watching baby G. :sm06:
> 
> Penelope is a bit the same, much more of a climber than Serena was at that age..and also she is way behind Serena in the speech also.


And can't claim gender for that :sm01:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> More of a sling? That's what I learned to use. Amber also has the wraps that are around 6' long. I haven't learned to wrap and tie those. Arriana is to big for the sling, and has been for some time. Amber sort of started collecting some of the wraps when she was helping teach new moms to use them. Having only one, to share between 3 pushers does make it a challenge! Maybe keep it near the door you use the most? Turn it into a decoration?


Putting it with the nappy bag might not be a bad idea!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think G and Penelope are behind their sisters in speech is because their sisters talk for them!


But my younger one put her first two words together one week after her big sister!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Nor me! I've been working on my DD's baby blanket.... listening to Prague Winter by Madeleine Albright while I'm knitting. Blankets can get a bit tedious, so listening to something helps...
> seems like this site is working better this morning...gave up trying to post anything yesterday afternoon and just read..it's supposed to be very hot again today, we reached 107 yesterday. Ah well it is summer and before we know it will be winter again, so I'm trying to take it in stride... it Is hot tho ????


That is too hot.

Talking of heat I see that Marleybone Cricket Club have relaxed there dress code for members for a cricket match due to the heat! The home of cricket (in London UK) has a very strict dress code but the men don't have to wear a jacket for the current game!

We have had a lovely day today. Around 22 (72)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I think the mindset was that men didn't get breast cancer. I haven't heard any statistics that indicate how many man do get it but probably no research was ever done,.


When I did my training back in the mid '70s we were told that men did get breast cancer so it is known. But just not high on the radar as it is uncommon-no idea though of the rate.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Went down to the front with Luke today and he was delighted when the paddle steamer The Waverley came in to the pier.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/PS_Waverley


What a great sighting for him.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> How cute is this a free pattern on redheart think I might make a couple for DILs little nephews


 :sm24: It is very very cute.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Happy Anniversary... wow 45 years. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> That's really too bad, I understand his fears, but as you say, early detection can change so much.


I was told that bowel cancer was the easiest cured if detected early enough.... I was very lucky I guess as my surgeon said that I would have had my tumor for around 4 years before detected. :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> The lady I played cards with today is a widow and she is using her DH's money to take her family on a trip to Haawiii and a cruise. What a great thing to do. She's also planning to go to New Zealand and I wish I could go with her. I am hesitant about travelling alone but I know that I should just go with it and spend my money before I kick the bucket and someone else spends it. I'm sure my heirs won't be saying, thank you Aunt Liz.


Fran and I would happily give you a guided tour around Auckland, I am sure!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> "Honey" my DH's therapy Cat has been gone for 8 nights already. I reported him missing to the shelters, Now have to make more contacts w/ animal control etc. No dead cats in neighborhood on road side.I've scouted the neighborhood.


I am so sorry to hear of this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> when did you get a new laptop? --- sam


It was delivered yesterday morning- (Thursday)- I have it on 50 months interest free, it is costing less than $5 a week. It's an HP 15 something or other.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Been about 31/32c here today. Not the record breaking temps they were forecasting but hot enough. May be the odd shower over the next couple of days but I'm not holding my breath.


You really arent getting much of a break with the heat over there are you?

Today was a lovely sunny day an it got to 19c... gorgeous for a mid Winter day. Mind you it's going to be down to 13c on Sunday and rain.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got the ends darned on my sweater, I'm quite happy with it. The photo doesnât show the true color, itâs more grape. Not the best picture.
> 
> This is the pattern
> 
> https://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Harley__D51917220.html


That looks lovely Bonnie. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Heard on out morning news that the UK is heading for 38C today. Take care everyone! It has me wondering what is in store for us this coming summer :sm12:


 :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes and she allegedly loved a bet on the horses too!


I believe so!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just spotted this from Bobglory who used to visit with us


Shipwreck in Paradise 

The ships adrift, the helm’s been vacated, the mariner’s been swallowed by the whale. 
Heartbroken gutters missing their snipes, grieving villages lamenting the loss of their idiots.
Every fourth topic in search of an elusive prize; the holiest of grails, the e-mail with the daily digest.
Yet, fully half that remain are nothing more than errant shots fired across the bow of a rival ship.

Meanwhile, the competition for biggest, baddest, boldest female dog is locked in a three-way tie.
All competitors in the race vying for the trophy, the winners purse, the biggest biscuit in the glen. 
Knit-picking, the soup de jour, with no faux pas too small to star in a meme to be posted ad nauseum. 
Empathy, compassion, and poor horses sacrificed for the sake of being right, no cost too great.

Manically, the Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse keep bumping their posts, screaming like banshees;
Eternally pointing their lances and arrows at others, attempting to deflect the sins they won’t own.

Someday, the whale may expel our mariner, the iniquitous will be tossed, and peace will reign again.
I daresay, our hopes should not rise, nor the presses be held, while awaiting the return of what once was.
Clearly, the dog days, at least for now, are here to stay despite the majority wishing it weren’t so.
KP ladies and gents, I am so sorry that it’s come to this. A better name would be Knitting Paradise Lost.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I have to search for KTP July 20 and it brings me to page 1 then I have to keep pushing buttons to get backto where I last posted. . .It is a big waste of time, not to be able to get in where I am. I keep re-reading the same stuff. . .LOL


At the very top of the screen you will see a few options, one of them is "my posts" if you click on that it will take you to all your own previous posts and the first one you see will be the most recent one....so you can click on that and it will bring you straight to where you posted it. Hope that makes sense. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It has to be so stressful for you, your DS and the grands.


Ditto... RE Pearls Girls :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And can't claim gender for that :sm01:


LOL. No


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was delivered yesterday morning- (Thursday)- I have it on 50 months interest free, it is costing less than $5 a week. It's an HP 15 something or other.


That is a good deal Julie. :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> A friend of mine who is a doctor commented on how difficult it is getting with so many transitioning. They can get offended if asked about their biological gender and yet this can be important in diagnosis of some conditions-and sometimes I would think they are opening themselves up to the increased risk of conditions predominantly related to both genders. Some are DNA related and others hormone related so if you have male DNA and female hormones (and likely the effect of male hormones as well) then you will surely be at increased risk for male and female conditions.


That really does complicate medical diagnosis.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH and I are the same. I read somewhere that we are SKIers......Spending the Kids' Inheritance! :sm09:


I like that and will borrow it if okay.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/newsletter.jsp

This may be of help to those who come to the tea party via the email newsletter (Daily Digest). This plus the checkmarks in the email notification section of the profile will fix the issues..maybe?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got the ends darned on my sweater, I'm quite happy with it. The photo doesnât show the true color, itâs more grape. Not the best picture.
> 
> This is the pattern
> 
> https://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Harley__D51917220.html


That looks lovely.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> The lady I played cards with today is a widow and she is using her DH's money to take her family on a trip to Haawiii and a cruise. What a great thing to do. She's also planning to go to New Zealand and I wish I could go with her. I am hesitant about travelling alone but I know that I should just go with it and spend my money before I kick the bucket and someone else spends it. I'm sure my heirs won't be saying, thank you Aunt Liz.


You should go with her with if that is an option- with your back it may start getting really hard to travel so do so while you still can. You may as well benefit from your money. And if you get as far as NZ you should head over this way as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Reminds me of Tim who didn't talk at all except to say ''Da-da'' for Don. About a year later at the age of 22 months, he said "Mama'' quite clearly and Susan wept openly and couldn't speak for the joy she felt. He has not stopped talking for the last 18 years! Often he sings in his sleep and she can hear him--their bedrooms are next to each other.
> 
> Thanks you for the ongoing prayers, thoughts and hugs re Susan's situation last night. Final diagnosis from ER doc was a severe gallbladder attack ''which can be brought on following a weight loss''. (She has intentionally lost about 25-30# over that last year.) MRI and blood analysis did not reveal any cardio problems. And, yes, her friend and assistant met her at the hospital to stay with her until she was released about midnight.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That's a relief for her that it was 'only' her gallbladder. I assume it is a case of seeing if it happens again and then maybe consider surgery if it continues to be a problem?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> "Honey" my DH's therapy Cat has been gone for 8 nights already. I reported him missing to the shelters, Now have to make more contacts w/ animal control etc. No dead cats in neighborhood on road side.I've scouted the neighborhood.


So how is DH coping? Didn't you have a cat that disappeared soon after you joined us- and was found up the tree refusing to come down?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> unless you are planning on exchanging bodily fluids you have nothing to worry about and nether does anyone else. good hygiene is all you need. --- sam


Except that many people do exchange bodily fluids and a drug resistant strain will be bad for the soceity- even it doesn't impact directly on you. But you are right that you don't get the HIV virus other than by exchanging bodily fluids.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Caught up again. No. . . still no e-mails for KTP.
> late night last night, so late morning to get a good nights sleep.
> No GK today as DS's wife hasn't liked any apartment or land lord, so she took her mother to go look (3.5 hrs one way.) She never even rented a moving truck. (They are all booked for the weekend.)
> No truck and no place to go is not very organized. This drives DS crazy. She is out tomorrow and not welcome back.
> ...


Does this meant that your DS has kicked her out? What is happening to the boys?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH just had A/C put in the house, he says he may as well spend his money as the kids sure will when we are gone


Well if summers are going to keep getting hotter you might well be very pleased to have it in future years.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, I know that, but the reason there is such a high incidence of HIV is because they share fluids. I'm Not worried for myself but for the unsuspecting young people out there


And the effective treatment I suspect has made people less bothered again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Granny Clampett is Stus nickname for me, little, loud, full of mischief, and makes a great special ''medicine"
> My name fit him is Homer Simpson, same shape but a lot more intelligent lol!


Not that that says much for Stus intelligence :sm02:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have bookmarked onto my "bookmark bar" the page "my posts" so I just go to it. I try to read until I get to where my last post is actually showing too.


Pearls Girls said:


> I have to search for KTP July 20 and it brings me to page 1 then I have to keep pushing buttons to get backto where I last posted. . .It is a big waste of time, not to be able to get in where I am. I keep re-reading the same stuff. . .LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Fan; I wasn't sure if this was your Rumtopf recipe or something different. I may get around to trying it yet.


Fan said:


> It is my version of Rumtopf.
> 500gms fruit of choice e.g. cherries, peaches, pears, plums, apricots, strawberries, blackberries, any berries. 500gms sugar.
> (Peel any with furry skins) add to a Kilner wire top jar or similar with good lid. , add enough brandy, rum, vodka,gin of choice to cover
> I add spices sometimes, nutmeg, cinnamon, or use dried fruit.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope Honey return Pearls Girls. I have 2 cats and the one will disappear for weeks then return. Praying Honey returns safe and sound soon.


Pearls Girls said:


> "Honey" my DH's therapy Cat has been gone for 8 nights already. I reported him missing to the shelters, Now have to make more contacts w/ animal control etc. No dead cats in neighborhood on road side.I've scouted the neighborhood.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just spotted this from Bobglory who used to visit with us
> 
> Shipwreck in Paradise
> 
> ...


Yes- in fact it is all the posts complaining and whinging about what is happening that are just as bad. Not too many good ones likes Bobglory's.
I just ignore them when they get nasty- tempting as it can be to say something sometimes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> At the very top of the screen you will see a few options, one of them is "my posts" if you click on that it will take you to all your own previous posts and the first one you see will be the most recent one....so you can click on that and it will bring you straight to where you posted it. Hope that makes sense. :sm11:


Or go to Watched Topics and instead of clicking on the topic heading click on the little arrows to the right of the topic and that takes you wt where you finished (or last posted not sure which). Does create issues when you stop part way through and have posted but not got to the end. But I never close it down until I have caught up. So this has been open for 24 hours or so as I've been trying to catch up. Almost here so will then close it and if no emails (which I have been getting) will use the arrow to get to the end.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Or go to Watched Topics and instead of clicking on the topic heading click on the little arrows to the right of the topic and that takes you wt where you finished (or last posted not sure which). Does create issues when you stop part way through and have posted but not got to the end. But I never close it down until I have caught up. So this has been open for 24 hours or so as I've been trying to catch up. Almost here so will then close it and if no emails (which I have been getting) will use the arrow to get to the end.


That's what works for me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And my kids know there will be no $$ to them as we have no $$ to start with! LOLOL


Bonnie7591 said:


> Just as DH say, if you don't spend the $$ the next generation will.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fan said:


> Granny Clampett is Stus nickname for me, little, loud, full of mischief, and makes a great special ''medicine"
> My name fit him is Homer Simpson, same shape but a lot more intelligent lol!


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmmmm....perhaps I should start pickling myself then! I sure would like to live to be over 100!


angelam said:


> I think the old Queen Mother was pretty well pickled in it, that's why she lived to over 100! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> I have done cherries, plums, pears, nectarines, different berries, apricots. Sometimes just one fruit or a mixture.
> My last one was apricots in drambuie with some nutmeg, I pureeed it into a thick dessert sauce!


Sounds wonderful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> At the very top of the screen you will see a few options, one of them is "my posts" if you click on that it will take you to all your own previous posts and the first one you see will be the most recent one....so you can click on that and it will bring you straight to where you posted it. Hope that makes sense. :sm11:


Provided you have been able to login, in the first place!!!!!!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> "Honey" my DH's therapy Cat has been gone for 8 nights already. I reported him missing to the shelters, Now have to make more contacts w/ animal control etc. No dead cats in neighborhood on road side.I've scouted the neighborhood.


Sad....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That is a good deal Julie. :sm24:


That is what I thought!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Since Susan is not always home before Tim retires for the night and I have been the other half of the longest relationship he has ever known other than that with him mom, he had no qualms about my helping him get things taken care of to go to bed. We just keep on with the routine for whatever is the norm for any part of the day or night. I do not share with him details he will not see as only a possibility, not an inevitable event. On the occasions when he had to know a specific, scary detail, then I will discuss it with him in whatever detail he needs to grasp the situation and to still hold onto his faith-based foundation in his relationship with his Savior.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Glad he has both of you


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

jheiens said:


> KayeJo, Tim awakens singing on many mornings. There is nearly always music streaming through his mind--unless, of course, he is thinking of food. :sm11: :sm11: Young, healthy male, remember?
> 
> Ohio Joy


That's very special


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Provided you have been able to login, in the first place!!!!!!


I think you're right that it may be due to new laptop rather than the system-wide issue others are experiencing. Is the login issue now fixed? Congrats on the new laptop and sounds like a great deal.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> We had a terrific thunderstorm! Yay! So nice and cool now.


Happy for you! I could wish to have one here! We rarely get thunderstorms tho and rain in July and August is as rare as hens teeth.????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now I am off to bed. David has set the alarm for 5am. There is a total eclipse of the moon and it is meant to be very red as well. Mars also very close so bright. So guess I will get up as well. So you never know I might be back here bright and early for once.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Caught up again. No. . . still no e-mails for KTP.
> late night last night, so late morning to get a good nights sleep.
> No GK today as DS's wife hasn't liked any apartment or land lord, so she took her mother to go look (3.5 hrs one way.) She never even rented a moving truck. (They are all booked for the weekend.)
> No truck and no place to go is not very organized. This drives DS crazy. She is out tomorrow and not welcome back.
> ...


Those poor boys. Sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes- in fact it is all the posts complaining and whinging about what is happening that are just as bad. Not too many good ones likes Bobglory's.
> I just ignore them when they get nasty- tempting as it can be to say something sometimes.


 :sm24:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> by the way - have we heard from pammie laterly? --- sam


You know I was just wondering the same...and doesn't she live close to Liz? Or am I totally wacko? ...anyway,if she does, maybe there's a traveling companion for you, Liz.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wishing everyone a blessed and beautiful day/night. Went to a book club meeting last night. Was good. We had all read Little Fires Everywhere by Celeste Ng; it was a good book. I'm now reading Truly Madly Guilty by Liane Moriarty and enjoying it. Have knitting group today. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And my kids know there will be no $$ to them as we have no $$ to start with! LOLOL


 :sm24: I hope Bronwen has no expectation of what I may leave HER!- my vast collection of knitting needles, maybe?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So will they take out her gallbladder or do ERCP? I hope she's feeling better soon.


Forgot to ask before what is ERCP?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ERCP is like a gastroscopy, a scope through the mouth & into the bile duct , they dig the stones out & when Delbert had it this time, they also put a baloon in the duct & stretched it so stones will pass easier in future. He was in & out in 3 hrs


I should have read further before asking ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, so great Bub will pay 1/2 on the sewing machine, I have 2 Singers & I love both. Good you finally got some rain,
> 
> Liz, I think you should travel while you are well enough. I hope my friends back will get better so we can hopefully go to Scotland & Ireland next year. My DH isn't interested in travelling there.
> 
> ...


That would be a great trip for you. Btw, how is your cousin? The one you went to visit earlier


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think you're right that it may be due to new laptop rather than the system-wide issue others are experiencing. Is the login issue now fixed? Congrats on the new laptop and sounds like a great deal.


Thanks, Rookie! It took about 20 hours before I was able to sort the login problem- I was using the old machine in the interval. 
Yes I am in on the new one now. 
Considering what you pay for one cup of coffee, I reckon it is pretty good!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! I'm watching the Beverly Hillbillies, lol, it's on the Roku channel.
> I haven't watched any in so long, I don't know if I ever got to see the first ones before, so they are fun to watch now.
> It's funny the built in ads, Winston cigarettes. lol


I think the ads are even funnier than the program! We have a few old episodes of victor Borge - i think we laugh harder watching the ads than the actual show!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Granny Clampett is Stus nickname for me, little, loud, full of mischief, and makes a great special ''medicine"
> My name fit him is Homer Simpson, same shape but a lot more intelligent lol!


????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Yes- in fact it is all the posts complaining and whinging about what is happening that are just as bad. Not too many good ones likes Bobglory's.
> I just ignore them when they get nasty- tempting as it can be to say something sometimes.


I can't understand all the moaning and groaning going on , , it's been going on for a long time now all this about admin and getting sold , on its last legs etc , etc , if they don't like KP why don't they just leave , instead of the constant posts with complaints , and I definitely don't understand why people want to argue with people they don't know , I don't even want to argue with people I do know , life is to short , I would much rather have nice friendly conversation


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just spotted this from Bobglory who used to visit with us
> 
> Shipwreck in Paradise
> 
> ...


Wow! No other words


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Or go to Watched Topics and instead of clicking on the topic heading click on the little arrows to the right of the topic and that takes you wt where you finished (or last posted not sure which). Does create issues when you stop part way through and have posted but not got to the end. But I never close it down until I have caught up. So this has been open for 24 hours or so as I've been trying to catch up. Almost here so will then close it and if no emails (which I have been getting) will use the arrow to get to the end.


Thats what I do too


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I can't understand all the moaning and groaning going on , , it's been going on for a long time now all this about admin and getting sold , on its last legs etc , etc , if they don't like KP why don't they just leave , instead of the constant posts with complaints , and I definitely don't understand why people want to argue with people they don't know , I don't even want to argue with people I do know , life is to short , I would much rather have nice friendly conversation


Exactly!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh well- not everybody will be starting out on a new device.


Did you get a new computer?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And now I am off to bed. David has set the alarm for 5am. There is a total eclipse of the moon and it is meant to be very red as well. Mars also very close so bright. So guess I will get up as well. So you never know I might be back here bright and early for once.


I'm hoping to get a glimpse of it too but not sure how good it will be here as it will stil be fairly light


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Long story- and I need to stand up- later!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> My neice who was living in Toronto at the time bought a bunch of bananas,
> and when she got home noticed a spider; not just any spider, a black widow
> spider. The Toronto Zoo too it. It was quite a young one.


 :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Did you get a new computer?


Yes I've got an HP Laptop - paying about $5 a week for 50 months.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Happy for you! I could wish to have one here! We rarely get thunderstorms tho and rain in July and August is as rare as hens teeth.????


It's been a while for us, too. July and August are monsoon season, so if we don't get rain then, it's bad, since we then have to hope for winter precipitation. We went three months without earlier in the year, so this is very welcome.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> You know I was just wondering the same...and doesn't she live close to Liz? Or am I totally wacko? ...anyway,if she does, maybe there's a traveling companion for you, Liz.


Pammie is near Jynx (Dreamweaver), in Texas. We haven't heard from her in a while, either.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm hoping to get a glimpse of it too but not sure how good it will be here as it will stil be fairly light


And we have no chance of seeing it at all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Reminds me of Tim who didn't talk at all except to say ''Da-da'' for Don. About a year later at the age of 22 months, he said "Mama'' quite clearly and Susan wept openly and couldn't speak for the joy she felt. He has not stopped talking for the last 18 years! Often he sings in his sleep and she can hear him--their bedrooms are next to each other.
> 
> Thanks you for the ongoing prayers, thoughts and hugs re Susan's situation last night. Final diagnosis from ER doc was a severe gallbladder attack ''which can be brought on following a weight loss''. (She has intentionally lost about 25-30# over that last year.) MRI and blood analysis did not reveal any cardio problems. And, yes, her friend and assistant met her at the hospital to stay with her until she was released about midnight.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you, God. I do hope Susan does a follow-up with her regular doctor, though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I have to search for KTP July 20 and it brings me to page 1 then I have to keep pushing buttons to get backto where I last posted. . .It is a big waste of time, not to be able to get in where I am. I keep re-reading the same stuff. . .LOL


Go to the top of the page and click on "my profile". Scroll down and make sure the box is checked to receive notification. Also, at the top of the page you can go to "my posts" and that will take you to a list of your posts, with the most recent at the top of the list.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> DH and I are the same. I read somewhere that we are SKIers......Spending the Kids' Inheritance! :sm09:


I live near the river Thames. A few weeks back there was a boat going through the lock called "Kids Inheritance"! Well the kids at least know where their money went!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Caught up again. No. . . still no e-mails for KTP.
> late night last night, so late morning to get a good nights sleep.
> No GK today as DS's wife hasn't liked any apartment or land lord, so she took her mother to go look (3.5 hrs one way.) She never even rented a moving truck. (They are all booked for the weekend.)
> No truck and no place to go is not very organized. This drives DS crazy. She is out tomorrow and not welcome back.
> ...


Sending prayers for your family.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, they do taste like cooked raisins


Ok. I probably won't be trying them!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> by the way - have we heard from pammie laterly? --- sam


I saw a comment on something on Facebook from her, but that's all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH just had A/C put in the house, he says he may as well spend his money as the kids sure will when we are gone


That's good. You will sleep so much better when it's really hot out. It will also help pull the humidity out of the house.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I used to have an old treadle sewing machine called Pearl.....cos Pearl's a Singer!


I have two treadles!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Putting it with the nappy bag might not be a bad idea!


Yes, that makes the most sense.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> But my younger one put her first two words together one week after her big sister!


Sometimes!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was delivered yesterday morning- (Thursday)- I have it on 50 months interest free, it is costing less than $5 a week. It's an HP 15 something or other.


That's fantastic!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have two treadles!


That's my dream. LOL I am unsure what happened to my grandmother's.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

KateB said:


> You'll always find a bed here!


Who is Bub? 
I know he is a nice guy to buy 1/2 of sewing machine.
Does that mean he wants to sew also 1/2 the time???


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> When I did my training back in the mid '70s we were told that men did get breast cancer so it is known. But just not high on the radar as it is uncommon-no idea though of the rate.


MyDH had to have mammogram as he started to develop and was painful. Dr decided after 4 mammograms it was the results of a medicine he took.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Who is Bub?
> I know he is a nice guy to buy 1/2 of sewing machine.
> Does that mean he wants to sew also 1/2 the time???


Bub is the man I live with, and no, he doesn't sew--he just knows I'm harder to live with if I can't! :sm23:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto... RE Pearls Girls :sm13:


The good thing is, my DS says don't worry about any of it. He will call before GKs come and let me know that they are coming. I feel bad that my DS lives under so much stress that he is unable to function at times. He is on anti-anxiety meds most of the time. His do run out from time to time as wife doesn't bother to fill them, as it has nothing to do with her.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> So how is DH coping? Didn't you have a cat that disappeared soon after you joined us- and was found up the tree refusing to come down?


Same kitten. His mother's name was "Milk" I think she is a barn cat and the father was probably a wild stray cat.
Did not want to be an inside cat. He would stay in part of the day and stray outside all night and come back for breakfast.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> That looks lovely Bonnie. :sm11:


Where do I go here to see the purple sweater that Bonnie made?
I can see Ravelry pattern.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's great, even if you only use it a couple times a year, at least you have it on those days you really need it.


We've used it quite a few days already


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Granny Clampett is Stus nickname for me, little, loud, full of mischief, and makes a great special ''medicine"
> My name fit him is Homer Simpson, same shape but a lot more intelligent lol!


????????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> Does this meant that your DS has kicked her out? What is happening to the boys?


DS has not kicked her out ever. He did however leave once after she got kicked out.
Her best friend of 20 years was also her landlady, She kicked her out after many anger fits of name calling and throwing things at her and breaking things, slamming doors yelling and neglecting her children and responsibilities.
DDIL has mental health issues that she refuses to get help for. Son & boys have always been welcome everywhere and still are at current location. This is her 3rd time being kicked out for the same issues with 3 different people.
She is ruining everyone's life including her own & those around her. What is happening to the 3 boys? Your guess is as good as mine. The state of Maine usually gives right of kids to the mother whether she is fit or not.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I used to send myself an e-mail with the page I finished on in the title bar, otherwise I didn't remember.


If you just go to your last post & click on the # on the top right of it, it takes you right there, that's usually how I get here, only a problem if I can't keep up with you chatty bunch????????which may be this morning as I'm off to pick cherries this morning & im not sure I will catch up first


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hoping there is air con , ,
> It's the hot stickiness that I really don't like , constantly feeling as if I need a shower , when I looked at 8.30 it was already 23c don't want to know what it will get to , although there could be a thunderstorm heading our way hopefully with some rain


We don't normally get humidity but sure have it this summer, supposed to be 24-28/75-82 as far as the forcast goes & after today no showers????????that happens so the haying can get done 
I hate feeling sticky & sometimes the air even feels thick????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> You'll always find a bed here!


Thank you.im thinking we will probably end up doing something me kind of organized tour. I had wanted to visit where my grandmothers family came from but don't think that will happen, I don't know how I would make out driving on the other side of the road, I'd be OK out in the country but getting out of a city would be too much of a challenge & it sounds like that is a relatively unpopulated area so doubt a tour would go there.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We don't normally get humidity but sure have it this summer, supposed to be 24-28/75-82 as far as the forcast goes & after today no showers????????that happens so the haying can get done
> I hate feeling sticky & sometimes the air even feels thick????


Definitely thick here feels like you are just trying to fight to breathe


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I was told that bowel cancer was the easiest cured if detected early enough.... I was very lucky I guess as my surgeon said that I would have had my tumor for around 4 years before detected. :sm06:


That's a scary thought. I'm glad they caught yours early & all is well. My friend who died at 37 had symptoms but she had just had her first baby & thought it was related to having had the baby, by the time she thought different, it had spread everywhere. Henry was only 4 when she died. That was so awful


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely thick here feels like you are just trying to fight to breathe


There's a bit of thunder rolling around here and the wind is picking up. I went outside and felt a drop of rain. Whoo hoo that's it! Nothing more. I think it's going to pass us by again. :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And the effective treatment I suspect has made people less bothered again.


Yes, I read that people are becoming complacent & there have been funding cuts to research too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes- in fact it is all the posts complaining and whinging about what is happening that are just as bad. Not too many good ones likes Bobglory's.
> I just ignore them when they get nasty- tempting as it can be to say something sometimes.


I try to just ignore all that & enjoy what I can from the site.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And my kids know there will be no $$ to them as we have no $$ to start with! LOLOL


I don't know how many $$ there will be for the kids but we hope to be able to leave them our land unless we have to sell it to live so the 12 -1/4's should be worth a bit but I'm sure they would try not to sell it as long as someone will rent it & it would bring an income


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> You know I was just wondering the same...and doesn't she live close to Liz? Or am I totally wacko? ...anyway,if she does, maybe there's a traveling companion for you, Liz.


Pammie lives in Texas


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> That would be a great trip for you. Btw, how is your cousin? The one you went to visit earlier


I talked to her yesterday, she had her 4th treatment on Tuesday & said she's wasn't feeling well, cramps, queasy stomach and bowels but no throwing up. She has 2 more treatments to go, they are 3 weeks apart. She votes for a CT the beginning of August to see what's happening with the tutors. I thought since her back had quit hurting they must be shrinking but the pain doctor told her that the steroids she's on could have helped that


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I can't understand all the moaning and groaning going on , , it's been going on for a long time now all this about admin and getting sold , on its last legs etc , etc , if they don't like KP why don't they just leave , instead of the constant posts with complaints , and I definitely don't understand why people want to argue with people they don't know , I don't even want to argue with people I do know , life is to short , I would much rather have nice friendly conversation


Exactly!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes I've got an HP Laptop - paying about $5 a week for 50 months.


Glad you were able to do it that way so you could afford it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> The good thing is, my DS says don't worry about any of it. He will call before GKs come and let me know that they are coming. I feel bad that my DS lives under so much stress that he is unable to function at times. He is on anti-anxiety meds most of the time. His do run out from time to time as wife doesn't bother to fill them, as it has nothing to do with her.


Your poor son


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Where do I go here to see the purple sweater that Bonnie made?
> I can see Ravelry pattern.


Here's the Ravelry link but I bought it from Knit Picks

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/harley-3


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> There's a bit of thunder rolling around here and the wind is picking up. I went outside and felt a drop of rain. Whoo hoo that's it! Nothing more. I think it's going to pass us by again. :sm03: :sm03:


Often the end gets blowing so hard the rain ends up miles away


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Granny Clampett is Stus nickname for me, little, loud, full of mischief, and makes a great special ''medicine"
> My name fit him is Homer Simpson, same shape but a lot more intelligent lol!


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

We are getting a spattering of rain again, I think it's to that way for a couple more days. 
I am going to pickle jalapenos and cucumbers today, figure I can get do some knitting and cleaning at the same time, it won't be too many jars, a dozen at most I think, but then I always underestimate how many jars it will add up to. lol


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending prayers for your family.


Thank you. Needed and Appreciated!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Caught up again. Had breakfast at 9:30 this a.m. DH is just asking if we ate yet? 
We had a little water(rain) in the night but dried up today. It was enough plus heavy fog that I won't have to water new plantings again today. . .yay! one less thing to do.
"Chicken Man" comes today or tomorrow to take 9 old hens to his 150 acre farm to roam. Then I will clean out the coop and refresh it before I put new chicks in. I was hoping the boys would be hear to help, so that I could help them earn some money for Boy Scout camp store or school supplies. They like being responsible and earning money.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> MyDH had to have mammogram as he started to develop and was painful. Dr decided after 4 mammograms it was the results of a medicine he took.


And did he find that embarrassing? Medications can do that type of thing. Hard to see how they would do a mammogram on a man unless they really developed a lot they wouldn't have anything to put in to squash

I didn't sleep so I'm back here. Figure I may as well stay up for a few hours see the eclipse and then go to bed as the sun comes up!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Same kitten. His mother's name was "Milk" I think she is a barn cat and the father was probably a wild stray cat.
> Did not want to be an inside cat. He would stay in part of the day and stray outside all night and come back for breakfast.


Oh dear he really doesn't want to be a home cat does he?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> There's a bit of thunder rolling around here and the wind is picking up. I went outside and felt a drop of rain. Whoo hoo that's it! Nothing more. I think it's going to pass us by again. :sm03: :sm03:


Ive been hearing thunder on and off for the last couple of hours but no rain


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> DS has not kicked her out ever. He did however leave once after she got kicked out.
> Her best friend of 20 years was also her landlady, She kicked her out after many anger fits of name calling and throwing things at her and breaking things, slamming doors yelling and neglecting her children and responsibilities.
> DDIL has mental health issues that she refuses to get help for. Son & boys have always been welcome everywhere and still are at current location. This is her 3rd time being kicked out for the same issues with 3 different people.
> She is ruining everyone's life including her own & those around her. What is happening to the 3 boys? Your guess is as good as mine. The state of Maine usually gives right of kids to the mother whether she is fit or not.


What a horrible situation for your DS and the kids. And then your concern for them all as well. So she has to get out the place they are in but your son and the boys can stay? What a mess.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Early morning here, the eclipse is starting in an hours time and will be visible for 2 hours. Just started raining too. I looked outside and the moon is big and bright so should be a good watch.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now I am off to bed. David has set the alarm for 5am. There is a total eclipse of the moon and it is meant to be very red as well. Mars also very close so bright. So guess I will get up as well. So you never know I might be back here bright and early for once.


I hope you get to see the eclipse!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> You know I was just wondering the same...and doesn't she live close to Liz? Or am I totally wacko? ...anyway,if she does, maybe there's a traveling companion for you, Liz.


No, Pammie lives near Dallas, Texas.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I think the ads are even funnier than the program! We have a few old episodes of victor Borge - i think we laugh harder watching the ads than the actual show!


We love Victor Borga! And Red Skelton, Laural and Hardy, Abbott and Costello....... Any of the old comedians! We have been to Vincennes, Indiana to the Red Skelton museum, also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes I've got an HP Laptop - paying about $5 a week for 50 months.


That's great! Enjoy it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Pammie is near Jynx (Dreamweaver), in Texas. We haven't heard from her in a while, either.


I talked to Jinx last week. My phone decided I needed to talk to her! It purse dialed her. It connected through the car and it took me a minute to figure out what was going on. I quickly disconnected so I didn't disturb her,as it was 9:30pm her time, but she called me back. She had changed her ring tone and they couldn't figure out what they were hearing! It was one of the kitties looking at the phone the made them realize it was ringing. She called back so I didn't think she was ignoring my call, and was afraid something was wrong with our Sam. Told her all was well. She said it was still 108 degrees F at 9:30pm!!!! She is staying inside unless she has no choice, as the heat and humidity is very bad for her lungs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> I live near the river Thames. A few weeks back there was a boat going through the lock called "Kids Inheritance"! Well the kids at least know where their money went!


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's my dream. LOL I am unsure what happened to my grandmother's.


One is my great Grandma's, and one is DH's grandma's. I have not tried DH's grandma's to see if it is in working order, but I know my great Grandma's is. I used to use it a lot, until my repair guy couldn't get parts for it anymore. He went one day, then went back the next, only to be told they no longer carried those parts! He said it would have been nice if they had said something the day before so he could have brought as much as he could to stock up. I did find new belts for them in Amish country last month.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> MyDH had to have mammogram as he started to develop and was painful. Dr decided after 4 mammograms it was the results of a medicine he took.


 :sm06: Glad that's all it was.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> DS has not kicked her out ever. He did however leave once after she got kicked out.
> Her best friend of 20 years was also her landlady, She kicked her out after many anger fits of name calling and throwing things at her and breaking things, slamming doors yelling and neglecting her children and responsibilities.
> DDIL has mental health issues that she refuses to get help for. Son & boys have always been welcome everywhere and still are at current location. This is her 3rd time being kicked out for the same issues with 3 different people.
> She is ruining everyone's life including her own & those around her. What is happening to the 3 boys? Your guess is as good as mine. The state of Maine usually gives right of kids to the mother whether she is fit or not.


That is so not good for your DS and grandsons, which you already know. How sad for them. Hope something changes for them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We don't normally get humidity but sure have it this summer, supposed to be 24-28/75-82 as far as the forcast goes & after today no showers????????that happens so the haying can get done
> I hate feeling sticky & sometimes the air even feels thick????


Hope things dry out enough to get the hay in.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely thick here feels like you are just trying to fight to breathe


Do you have air conditioning? That kind of humidity is so hard for your DH. I know even if it was 79F, and the humidity was up, my dad couldn't breathe well. He only had about 15% use of his heart at that time. Hope you can get some relief soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Did some housework hope to water jog or got to library.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, today has been interesting! I woke up at 7:36, rolled over and saw the ceiling fan was slowing down, looked at the clock again, and no time. The power went out that quick. I went and checked the sump pump, and there is no water coming in, so that is good. I had an appointment for the Expedition to have a weather strip replace at 9:00. I had to leave at 8:30. Still no power. No answer on DH's phone. I can pull the emergency string on the garage door, but can't keep it up any higher than my nose, so can't get the Expedition out. Called the dealership to let them know I was going to be late, and asked for advice. I have to stand on a step stool to push the door up all the way, but can't make it stay open. He suggested propping it open. I had couple of 2x8's in the garage, but before I had time to attempt propping it up, a county road crew pulled up across from the house, and I asked for help. One of the guys held the door up so I could pull out, then closed the door so I could go in and lock it manually. He was profusely thanked! I called the dealership back and said I was on my way. I was only 15 minutes late. No problem. Turns out, there was an accident down the street. Someone took out an electric pole with their car. It was bad enough they had to close the road. The guy from the road crew said it looked like a roll over accident. I could look down the street and see the pole down diagonally across the road, still attached to the wires, so not flat to the road. The power finally came back on 4 1/2 hours later. Still dry basement!! But, I can't reset the garage door, so the car is in the driveway waiting for DH to get home from work. Being vertically challanged can be a real pain at times! 

I'm now sitting in my chair paying bills, and talking to you. I need to go find an ice pack for my back. It is not happy with me for lifting the heavy garage door this morning. Oh well it will be fine. I feel so much better after Tuesday's massage and adjustment!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope you get to see the eclipse!


Lovely and clear, and a great view from inside the house! Was thinking I wonder where the moon is looked out the kitchen window and there it was with the start of the eclipse and a very bright Mars visible as well. Potential for a great total eclipse view if things stay as are.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's fantastic!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Glad you were able to do it that way so you could afford it.


 :sm24: Only way I could have done it! I had to be patient after the company approved my having a card, waiting for another good deal.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

A few minutes ago, not fully over yet, but colour is reddish looking.just over the roof top on right.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Early morning here, the eclipse is starting in an hours time and will be visible for 2 hours. Just started raining too. I looked outside and the moon is big and bright so should be a good watch.


I won't see it from my back door, unfortunately, yes raining down here too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's great! Enjoy it.


Thank you Tami!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Been listening to thunder on and off for a couple of hours now someone has turned the tap on full blast , it's absolutely pouring down and the tv has gone off never had that happen before , not that I was really watching it as I've had the house to myself so been messing with fabric , nearly finished a little quilt , not perfect but I like it, think I need to put the light on its gone so dark
Great the cul de sac is flooding already and overflowing from the drain again


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Canning is done, not too bad, 41/2 pints of jalapenos and 7 jars of dill pickles. Hopefully I'll have more jalapenos next time. 
Made a smoothie with Avocado, Chard, Cucumber, Tomato, and Oat Milk with a dash of salt, not bad, but like drinking Guacamole. lol Nutritious though. 
Now to get to knitting and caught up, oh pooh, need to take out trash first, I'll be back.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Extremely hot. :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


Thought so.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Pammie is near Jynx (Dreamweaver), in Texas. We haven't heard from her in a while, either.


Oh funny I'm waaay off aren't I!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Roasting! I think 22 - 25 is a beautiful, hot day. We are very overcast today with promises of showers later.


It got really dark here, then it rained and now the sun is out, and it's looking lovely, I wonder if we'll get our even shower like we have been.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's a scary thought. I'm glad they caught yours early & all is well. My friend who died at 37 had symptoms but she had just had her first baby & thought it was related to having had the baby, by the time she thought different, it had spread everywhere. Henry was only 4 when she died. That was so awful


That's awful...poor child and poor mom


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I talked to her yesterday, she had her 4th treatment on Tuesday & said she's wasn't feeling well, cramps, queasy stomach and bowels but no throwing up. She has 2 more treatments to go, they are 3 weeks apart. She votes for a CT the beginning of August to see what's happening with the tutors. I thought since her back had quit hurting they must be shrinking but the pain doctor told her that the steroids she's on could have helped that


Good she at least isn't throwing up. Hopefully the tumors have shrunk.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH's father who ran a small grocery shop used to add up money in his sleep!


Too funny. lol
When I worked at McDonalds, years ago, Christophers dad said that I called bin in my sleep. Bin is when you call back what you need cooked, before all the computers and conveyor belts.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, today has been interesting! I woke up at 7:36, rolled over and saw the ceiling fan was slowing down, looked at the clock again, and no time. The power went out that quick. I went and checked the sump pump, and there is no water coming in, so that is good. I had an appointment for the Expedition to have a weather strip replace at 9:00. I had to leave at 8:30. Still no power. No answer on DH's phone. I can pull the emergency string on the garage door, but can't keep it up any higher than my nose, so can't get the Expedition out. Called the dealership to let them know I was going to be late, and asked for advice. I have to stand on a step stool to push the door up all the way, but can't make it stay open. He suggested propping it open. I had couple of 2x8's in the garage, but before I had time to attempt propping it up, a county road crew pulled up across from the house, and I asked for help. One of the guys held the door up so I could pull out, then closed the door so I could go in and lock it manually. He was profusely thanked! I called the dealership back and said I was on my way. I was only 15 minutes late. No problem. Turns out, there was an accident down the street. Someone took out an electric pole with their car. It was bad enough they had to close the road. The guy from the road crew said it looked like a roll over accident. I could look down the street and see the pole down diagonally across the road, still attached to the wires, so not flat to the road. The power finally came back on 4 1/2 hours later. Still dry basement!! But, I can't reset the garage door, so the car is in the driveway waiting for DH to get home from work. Being vertically challanged can be a real pain at times!
> 
> I'm now sitting in my chair paying bills, and talking to you. I need to go find an ice pack for my back. It is not happy with me for lifting the heavy garage door this morning. Oh well it will be fine. I feel so much better after Tuesday's massage and adjustment!


You had quite the morning! Glad a crew turned up just in time to help.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too bad - and they probably share needles. young people think they are invulnerable. is the government doing nothing?

I really wasn't picking you out - just everyone in general. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, I know that, but the reason there is such a high incidence of HIV is because they share fluids. I'm Not worried for myself but for the unsuspecting young people out there


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh funny I'm waaay off aren't I!


It happens--I get people mixed up at times myself, and I've been here for quite some time!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is the latest info i could find. --- sam

• The American Cancer Society estimates for breast cancer in men in the
United States for 2017 are:
1. About 2,470 new cases of invasive breast cancer will be diagnosed
2. About 460 men will die from breast cancer



darowil said:


> When I did my training back in the mid '70s we were told that men did get breast cancer so it is known. But just not high on the radar as it is uncommon-no idea though of the rate.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

unfortunately that is true. there are a myriad of medicines available so they pop a pill and keep on with their lifestyle. sounds great but it isn't. --- sam



darowil said:


> And the effective treatment I suspect has made people less bothered again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my kids understand the same. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> And my kids know there will be no $$ to them as we have no $$ to start with! LOLOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the ads were much more fun years ago - and they are really funny now. --- sam



Maatje said:


> I think the ads are even funnier than the program! We have a few old episodes of victor Borge - i think we laugh harder watching the ads than the actual show!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well said sonja - i think some people like to argue just for the sake of arguing. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I can't understand all the moaning and groaning going on , , it's been going on for a long time now all this about admin and getting sold , on its last legs etc , etc , if they don't like KP why don't they just leave , instead of the constant posts with complaints , and I definitely don't understand why people want to argue with people they don't know , I don't even want to argue with people I do know , life is to short , I would much rather have nice friendly conversation


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the way the graph looked that i found - south of the equator has the best shot of seeing it. i should get up and look and see what's going on but i'm think i will be too sound a sleep at that time. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I'm hoping to get a glimpse of it too but not sure how good it will be here as it will stil be fairly light


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you can always leave the tour and go out on your own. there are always people that are willing to help a visitor to their country. i think after the first trip you will be more anxious to travel more. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Thank you.im thinking we will probably end up doing something me kind of organized tour. I had wanted to visit where my grandmothers family came from but don't think that will happen, I don't know how I would make out driving on the other side of the road, I'd be OK out in the country but getting out of a city would be too much of a challenge & it sounds like that is a relatively unpopulated area so doubt a tour would go there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> the way the graph looked that i found - south of the equator has the best shot of seeing it. i should get up and look and see what's going on but i'm think i will be too sound a sleep at that time. --- sam


Except it was really cloudy from my place!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Unfortunately we only got to see it partially, as it dipped below the horizon but the reddish colour was just visible. 
Stu and Doug are almost away by plane this morning to pick up Kermit the race car, I have a lunch date with Julie 
which am looking forward to later. Meanwhile need to get busy and do some shopping for tonight’s dinner, expect them back
this afternoon. No doubt the neighbours will be muttering behind their curtains when another car shows up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Been listening to thunder on and off for a couple of hours now someone has turned the tap on full blast , it's absolutely pouring down and the tv has gone off never had that happen before , not that I was really watching it as I've had the house to myself so been messing with fabric , nearly finished a little quilt , not perfect but I like it, think I need to put the light on its gone so dark
> Great the cul de sac is flooding already and overflowing from the drain again


Oh, no, feast or famine again. We often get such rain storms that the TV goes out. I hope your drain is cleaned well enough that no mess again


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> you can always leave the tour and go out on your own. there are always people that are willing to help a visitor to their country. i think after the first trip you will be more anxious to travel more. --- sam


We will have to see what we can organize if my friends back get better otherwise I will have to find someone else who wants to go


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like that and will borrow it if okay.


Of course - I wish I could say I made it up, but I read it somewhere.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I picked a gallon of sour cherries & now have them pitted & in the freezer. Then I picked about 2 quarts of raspberries off my patch & my neighbor is to come soon & I will help her pick at DSs, she helped me pick her cherries. 
There’s some black clouds floating around, DH is out baling the hay that’s down, not sure if he will cut anymore until these clouds pass
I didn’t sleep well last night so I’m tired, using the tiller always raises hell with my shoulder so it ached last night. It’s a minor detail so I’ll quit whining????????

Tami, I’m glad you got help to get your car out & the power was back on before you had trouble with water in the basement. My sons friend had to install a generator as his basement flooded twice from power outages


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm on my way. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 27 July '18

There is to be a total lunar eclipse of the moon tonight. Evidently it will be the longest lunar eclipse this century. Sydney would be a good place to be. The eclipse will last 103 minutes.

Heidi has an elliptical but she gets bored in the ten minutes she is on it. She loves to walk - not by herself - boredom again - so last night she pushed me in my wheel chair all over Brunersburg. We had a good time - we are going again this evening. She get a double workout - walking and pushing the wheel chair with me in it.

Italian Chickpea Bread

Ingredients
1 cup chickpea flour
1 cup water
cooking spray
2 tablespoons oil
1 1/2 teaspoons Italian seasoning
1 1/2 teaspoons chopped dried rosemary
ground black pepper to taste
1 pinch salt to taste (optional)

Directions
1. Whisk chickpea flour and water together in a bowl until smooth; let sit at room temperature, 2 to 6 hours.
2. Preheat oven to 450 degrees F (230 degrees C). Spray the inside of an 8-inch metal pie pan.
3. Skim foam from the top of chickpea-water mixture. 
4. Add oil, Italian seasoning, and rosemary and stir until combined. 
5. Pour mixture into the prepared pan; sprinkle black pepper and salt over the top.
6. Bake in the preheated oven until edges begin to brown, about 15 minutes. Remove bread from pan and cut into wedges.

Cook's Notes: Use a metal pie pan; a glass or ceramic one may break with the extremely high temperature! Chickpea flour is also known as garbanzo bean flour.

Nutrition Facts: Per Serving: 75 calories; 4.3 g fat; 7.2 g carbohydrates; 2.4 g protein; 0 mg cholesterol; 20 mg sodium.

http://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/242399/italian-chickpea-bread/?prop26=dailydish&prop25=267503&prop27=2018-07-24&did=267503-20180724

Autumn Pear Bread

Makes: 2 mini loaves (8 slices each)

Ingredients
2 cups all-purpose flour
1 cup sugar
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/2 cup cold butter
2 large eggs
1/4 cup buttermilk
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 cup finely chopped peeled ripe pears

Directions
1. In a large bowl, combine the flour, sugar, baking powder, baking soda, salt and nutmeg.
2. Cut in butter until mixture resembles coarse crumbs. 
3. Combine the eggs, buttermilk and vanilla.
4. Stir into the flour mixture just until moistened. 
5. Fold in pears.
6. Spoon into two greased 5-3/4x3x2-in. loaf pans. 
7. Bake at 350° for 35-40 minutes or until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean. 
8. Cool for 10 minutes before removing from pans to wire racks to cool completely.
Nutrition Facts:: 1 slice: 173 calories, 7g fat (4g saturated fat), 42mg cholesterol, 208mg sodium, 26g carbohydrate (14g sugars, 1g fiber), 3g protein.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/autumn-pear-bread/

The ice cream bread experiment

I heard about the magic a talented food blogger worked with ice cream and self-rising flour, and I simply had to try it myself. I started with the Taste of Home recipe for Ice Cream Bread. It calls for:

Ingredients
1 cup butter pecan ice cream, softened
3/4 cup self-rising flour
1 tablespoon sugar

Directions
Since a friend had dropped off some Haagen-Dazs Bourbon Praline Pecan as a "thank you" for dog-sitting her pup, that's what I used. It was frozen solid, so I microwaved it to soften the ice cream. After measuring out a cup and mixing in 3/4 cup of self-rising flour and a spoonful of sugar, I had a thick and heavy batter. I poured everything into a loaf pan and baked at 350° for 25 minutes.
The result: a super-moist, coffee-cake-like loaf. It wasn't quite as sweet as I'd hoped, but I think that was more about the ice cream flavor than anything else. For my next ice cream bread attempt, I decided not to use any added sugar at all to be more true to the notion of using precisely two ingredients. And guess what? I couldn't tell the difference! Neither could my teenage son or his three friends, who gobbled up both-without any toppings at all-over the course of a single day.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/article/how-to-make-ice-cream-bread/?_cmp=recipeoftheday&_ebid=recipeoftheday7252018&_mid=232128&ehid=0B439AE8AB359C88CD0721DC7C000950447A1689

Note: Another site - "12 Surprising Things You Can Do with a Pint of Ice Cream"-

http://www.tasteofhome.com/collection/things-to-do-with-a-pint-of-ice-cream/view-all/

Crispy Garlic Chicken Thighs

Servings: 4
Calories: 334 kcal
Author: Nagi

Ingredients
700 g / 1.2 lb skinless boneless chicken thighs (5 to 6)
1 tsp garlic powder
Salt and pepper
1 tbsp olive oil
1/2 cup / 125 ml dry white wine (or broth or water)
25 g / 2 tbsp unsalted butter
2 large garlic cloves , minced
Finely chopped parsley , optional

Instructions
1. Sprinkle both sides of chicken with garlic powder, salt and pepper.
2. Heat oil in a large skillet over medium heat. Place chicken in skillet smooth side down.
3. Press down lightly with with spatula. Cook for 5 minutes until deep golden and crispy.
4. Turn and press lightly with spatula. Cook for 2 minutes. 
5. Add garlic and butter, cook for 1 minute until garlic is light golden and it smells amazing.
6. Add wine, then turn up heat. 
7. Stir around the chicken to dissolve golden bits stuck on the skillet into the wine. Simmer rapidly for 1 1/2 minutes or until alcohol smell evaporates.
8. Remove from heat. Serve chicken with sauce. 
Note: This recipe can be made with chicken breast but it won't have the same golden crust. Cut breast in half horizontally so they're 1cm / 2/5" thick, follow recipe but use these cook times: heat skillet on high, cook for 2 minutes, flip, cook for 1 minute then add garlic and butter, proceed with recipe as written.

http://www.recipetineats.com/garlic-chicken-thighs-recipe/

Cheesy Chicken Spinach Bake

Tender baked chicken breasts topped with creamy spinach and melty cheese. A one-pot low carb dinner that's perfect for those busy weeknights! Keyword: baked chicken breasts, chicken and spinach recipe, chicken dinner, keto recipes, low carb recipe

Serves: 4 
Calories: 397 kcal
Author: Katerina | Diethood

Ingredients
FOR THE CHICKEN
1 pound (4 pieces) boneless, skinless chicken breasts
2 cloves garlic minced
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
1/2 teaspoon Italian Seasoning
salt and fresh ground pepper to taste

FOR THE SPINACH AND CHEESE

2 teaspoons olive oil
10 to 12 ounces baby spinach
4 ounces cream cheese cubed
salt and fresh ground pepper to taste
1 cup shredded mozzarella cheese
1/2 cup crumbled feta cheese

Instructions
1. Preheat oven to 375F degrees. Spray a 9×13 casserole dish with cooking spray.
2. Rub minced garlic over each chicken breast and season with oregano, Italian seasoning, salt and pepper.
3. Transfer chicken to casserole dish, lightly spray with cooking spray, and bake for 15 minutes.
4. In the meantime, prepare the spinach topping.
5. Heat olive oil in a skillet; add spinach and cook for 2 minutes, or until wilted.
6. Remove spinach from heat, stir in the cream cheese, and season with salt and pepper; stir until softened.
7. Take chicken out of the oven, flip over each chicken breast, and layer the spinach mixture over each piece.
8. Top with shredded mozzarella and feta cheese.
9. Bake for an additional 20 minutes, or until cheese is melted and browned on top, and chicken is cooked thoroughly.
10. Remove from oven and serve.

Recipe Notes: HOW TO MAKE AHEAD - You can prep this meal beforehand and keep it in the fridge, covered, for 2 days, or you can also freeze it for up to 3 months. Take it out of the freezer and thaw it in the fridge overnight, or on the kitchen counter. Bake as directed.

WW FREESTYLE POINTS: 10

Note: For those counting WW Freestyle Points, use fat free feta cheese, fat free cream cheese, and fat free mozzarella. This will amount to only 3 WW points.

http://diethood.com/cheesy-chicken-spinach-bake/?utm_source=MadMimi&utm_medium=email&utm_content=CHEESY+CHICKEN+SPINACH+BAKE+RECIPE&utm_campaign=20180724_m146384203_CHEESY+CHICKEN+SPINACH+BAKE+RECIPE&utm_term=Cheesy_Spinach_Chicken-3_jpg_3F1532441249

Homemade Baked Banana Chips Recipe

Deliciously sweet and guilt-free baked banana chips are so easy to make and are the perfect portable, healthy snack to have on hand.

Course: Snacks
Servings: 6
Calories: 175 kcal
Author: Katerina | Diethood

Ingredients
10 ripe , but firm bananas, thinly sliced
freshly squeezed lemon juice (1 lemon is plenty)

Instructions
1. Preheat oven to 200F.
2. Cover a sheet pan with foil and lightly grease with cooking spray.
3. Toss the bananas in lemon juice.
4. Arrange the bananas in a single layer on prepared baking sheet.
5. Bake for 2 hours, flip the slices with a metal spatula, and continue to bake for 1.5 hours longer, or until desired crispness.
6. Remove from oven and transfer the chips to a wire rack.
7. Cool completely. The longer they cool, the crunchier they will get.
8. Store in an airtight container.

Recipe Notes: WW SmartPoints: 8

http://diethood.com/homemade-baked-banana-chips-recipe/

CHICKEN GLORIA CASSEROLE

Author: Kitchen Nostalgia

Ingredients
3 chicken breasts, filleted in half lengthwise
1/3 cup all-purpose flour
3 Tbsp vegetable oil

SAUCE:
2 Tbsp butter
1 cup fresh mushrooms, sliced
3 Tbsp flour
1/2 cup chicken broth
1/2 cup sherry wine
1 cup milk
a pinch of dry thyme
6 slices melting cheese like Muenster or mozzarella
3 Tbsp chopped fresh parsley
salt black pepper, to taste

Instructions
1. Sprinkle both sides of chicken fillets with salt and pepper. Place 1/3 cup all-purpose flour in a plate and dredge fillets in flour to coat both sides. Shake off excess flour.
2. Heat oil in a frying pan. Brown chicken on both sides. Transfer fillets to oiled 13x9-inch baking dish.
3. To make sauce, melt butter in same pan. Add mushrooms and cook until golden brown.
4. Sprinkle mushrooms with 3 Tbsp flour and let cook, stirring, for 1-2 minutes. 
5. Slowly stir in chicken broth, wine and milk. Cook, stirring often, until it begins to thicken and becomes bubbly. Season to taste with salt, pepper and thyme.
6. Pour mushroom sauce over chicken. Top each fillet with one slice cheese. Cover dish with aluminum foil and bake for 30 minutes in preheated 350 F (175 C).
7. Remove foil and broil for 1 to 2 minutes to brown the cheese. Serve sprinkled with chopped parsley

http://www.kitchennostalgia.com/meat/chicken/chicken-gloria-casserole.html

Curried Naan Panzanella 
Feel free to expand upon the vegetable inclusions based on what you have available, or go crazy with your own creative addendum. As we've established, a salad is anything you want it to be, if you just believe in it.

Makes 2 - 3 Entree Servings; 4 - 6 Side Servings
Authot: Hannah (BitterSweet)

Ingredients
1/2 Pound (1 Pint) Cherry or Grape Tomatoes, Halved 1/2 English Cucumber, Quartered and Sliced
1/2 Teaspoon Salt, Divided
5 - 6 Ounces (1 Pieces) Garlic Naan Bread, Cut into 1-Inch Squares
2 1/2 Tablespoons Olive Oil, Divided
1 Tablespoon Lime Juice
1 Tablespoon Tahini
1 Teaspoon Madras Curry Powder
1/8 Teaspoon Ground Black Pepper
1 Cup Cooked Chickpeas
1/4 Cup Fresh Cilantro, Roughly Chopped

Directions
1. Begin by tossing the sliced tomatoes and cucumbers with half of the salt. Set aside for about 15 minutes to draw out some of the excess liquid. Drain the extra water they've given off before proceeding.
2. Meanwhile, combine the sliced naan with 1/2 tablespoon of oil and spread the pieces out in an even layer on a baking sheet. Run under the broiler in your oven set to high for 10 - 15 minutes, until toasted golden brown and crisp.
3. Simply whisk together the remaining oil, lime juice, tahini, curry powder, black pepper, and remaining salt to create the dressing. 
4. Toss everything into a large bowl, including the drained vegetables, toasted bread, dressing, chickpeas, and cilantro, and mix well to combine. 
5. Serve immediately; this salad doesn't keep well once dressed as the naan will begin to get soggy.
Note: the naan used in this recipe is boughten - the brand in "California Lavish" - non GMO - cholesterol free - vegan.

http://bittersweetblog.com/2018/07/24/naan-sense/

CHEESECAKE RECIPE NO BAKE

Ingredients
125g Plain Sweet Biscuits, Blitzed Until Fine Crumb
80g Butter, Melted, Cooled
375g Cream Cheese Softened
1/2 Cup Caster Sugar
1 Teaspoon Vanilla Essence
200ml Cream
2 Tablespoons Boiling Water
2 Teaspoons Powdered Gelatine
85g Packet Jelly Crystals

Directions
1. Line Base And Sides Of A 3.5cm Deep, 16cm X 26cm (Base) Slab Pan With Baking Paper. 
2. Combine Biscuit Crumbs And Butter. Press Into Base Of Lined Pan. Refrigerate For 1 Hour Until Firm.
3. Using An Electric Mixer, Beat Cream Cheese, Sugar And Vanilla Until Smooth. 
4. Gradually Beat In Cream. 
5. Place Water Into A Small Bowl. Sprinkle Over Gelatine. 
6. Stir Until Gelatine Dissolves. 
7. Set Aside To Cool Slightly. Beat Gelatine Into Filling Until Combined.
8. Pour Filling Over Base. Refrigerate For 3 To 4 Hours Or Until Set.
9. Meanwhile, Make Jelly, Following Packet Directions. Set Aside To Cool To Room Temperature. 
10. Pour Into A Shallow Dish. Refrigerate For 2 To 3 Hours Or Until Jelly Starts To Thicken (Like The Consistency Of Thickened Cream).
11. Pour Jelly Over Cheesecake. Refrigerate For 3 Hours Or Until Set. Cut Into Squares. Enjoy!

Note: Another way to take your Jelly Cheesecake to the next level is by adding strawberry hearts under the layers. Lay them on the top of the crust bottom.

http://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/recipes/jelly-cheesecake-recipe-no-bake?omhide=true

DUMPAND GO CHEESY CHICKEN

total 6 hours
author amanda
yield 6

Ingredients
6 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves
2 (11 ounce) cans condensed cream of Cheddar cheese soup
1/2 cup milk
salt and pepper to taste
1 teaspoon garlic powder

Instructions
1. Spray slow cooker with cooking spray. 
2. Place chicken breasts inside.
34. In a medium bowl mix together soup and milk, and pour mixture over chicken. Season with salt and pepper to taste and garlic powder.
1.	Cook on High for about 6 hours. Note: Do not lift lid while cooking!

Notes: Add 16oz Package of Frozen broccoli the last 30 minutes for a quick veggie addition.

http://momswithcrockpots.com/dump-and-go-cheesy-chicken/

Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here i am. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-555054-105.html#12716793


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so sorry - i new i should not start new jigsaw puzzle and 4:35PM on a friday night. i did the whole puzzle whilst you patiently waited. thank you. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

aren't i a little for double posts? --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam you forgot to open a new topic


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam you forgot to open a new topic


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-555054-105.html#12716793
thewren


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-555054-105.html#12716793
> thewren


you are still in the old week, Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is the real address for the ktp of 27 july '18. i am very late. sorry. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-556135-1.html#12716833


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> And did he find that embarrassing? Medications can do that type of thing. Hard to see how they would do a mammogram on a man unless they really developed a lot they wouldn't have anything to put in to squash
> 
> I didn't sleep so I'm back here. Figure I may as well stay up for a few hours see the eclipse and then go to bed as the sun comes up!


He went because we were aware that men can have breast cancer as well as women. He had increased quite a bit. Not so much now as it receded and he is safe w/ no tumors.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> What a horrible situation for your DS and the kids. And then your concern for them all as well. So she has to get out the place they are in but your son and the boys can stay? What a mess.


She is the only one that is acting(or not) mentally disturbed. Everyone else is just stressed by her actions, her neglect, her yelling and throwing things, her selfness.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> He went because we were aware that men can have breast cancer as well as women. He had increased quite a bit. Not so much now as it receded and he is safe w/ no tumors.


Very scary to have this happen; glad that it worked out to not be cancer.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lovely and clear, and a great view from inside the house! Was thinking I wonder where the moon is looked out the kitchen window and there it was with the start of the eclipse and a very bright Mars visible as well. Potential for a great total eclipse view if things stay as are.


That's great! Wish we could see it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Been listening to thunder on and off for a couple of hours now someone has turned the tap on full blast , it's absolutely pouring down and the tv has gone off never had that happen before , not that I was really watching it as I've had the house to myself so been messing with fabric , nearly finished a little quilt , not perfect but I like it, think I need to put the light on its gone so dark
> Great the cul de sac is flooding already and overflowing from the drain again


I'm glad you are getting rain. Hope it soaks in and does some good, and not just run off. Not good the cul de sac is flooding.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> You had quite the morning! Glad a crew turned up just in time to help.


I sure did. And I was very happy!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I picked a gallon of sour cherries & now have them pitted & in the freezer. Then I picked about 2 quarts of raspberries off my patch & my neighbor is to come soon & I will help her pick at DSs, she helped me pick her cherries.
> There's some black clouds floating around, DH is out baling the hay that's down, not sure if he will cut anymore until these clouds pass
> I didn't sleep well last night so I'm tired, using the tiller always raises hell with my shoulder so it ached last night. It's a minor detail so I'll quit whining????????
> 
> Tami, I'm glad you got help to get your car out & the power was back on before you had trouble with water in the basement. My sons friend had to install a generator as his basement flooded twice from power outages


We've been lucky. We do have portable generators, and I wouldn't have gone if to there was water coming into the sump pump.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I hope you get to the bottom of the trouble & your whacky neighbor leaves you alone.
> Pearl, hope you find a good car soon, hard when your DH isn't well & you have to drag him along
> Margaret, seems like G will soon be swinging from the rafters????????some kids just love to climb & mine were both like that
> I guess I should have got out to the garden last night as it looks like it could pour at any minute????
> We've just been listening to the news on the radio & Saskatchewan has a new distinction in the world, our province has the highest rate of HIV in Canada (we have 50% FN population)& now it's been discovered it's becoming resistant to the treatment among the First Nations. I'm sure it's because people aren't consistently taking the drugs. Very scary if that gets out into the general population


That isn't good news, Bonnie. I hope it can be contained through treatment.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Bonnie your garden is amazing. Love the car feature it is brilliant and as you say unique!
> I have heard of the gin remedy a friend used to take it and he is 92 and still going well.
> Our family are prone to arthritis but luckily I only have it in first digit left hand, it is knobbly.
> I make sure to eat eat plenty of oily fish to keep the joints supple, also take flaxseed oil daily.
> But if you already have the problem it is harder to help. Resveratrol from grape seeds is very good too.


I get my resveratrol from red wine :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not me, I'm getting zilch!


It's very frustrating.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> And will probably be pretty tasty! If you like gin that is....


Not my favourite.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's very frustrating.


I am getting notifications now, Liz, but still having to use the Digest for 24th July.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that true, my DH only goes to the doctor when absolutely necessary & says he's not having a "medical", why look for something. I guess that the ostrich method of healthcare ????


My previous doctor used to see me on a regular basis but this one doesn't seem to care if he ever sees me. I know I'm overdue for a medical but he didn't even mention it when I was there. Although the medical I get from him is useless. I can do as much at home. :sm15:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got the ends darned on my sweater, I'm quite happy with it. The photo doesnât show the true color, itâs more grape. Not the best picture.
> 
> This is the pattern
> 
> https://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Harley__D51917220.html


It's lovely and I do like the colour.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Heard on out morning news that the UK is heading for 38C today. Take care everyone! It has me wondering what is in store for us this coming summer :sm12:


Wow - that is steaming hot!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I agree, as have been making fruity liqueurs for many years. My first one was dark red plums in gin, and it came out so well I
> began experimenting with different things. Prunes in gin was next, then the cherries in brandy and so on down the last 30 years.
> No I am not pickled lol! They make great Christmas gifts.
> Gin is made from juniper berries and sloes, May have some benefits apart from alcoholic painkilling ability.


Have you put yellow plums in your Rumtopf? I have some but haven't added them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> My neice who was living in Toronto at the time bought a bunch of bananas,
> and when she got home noticed a spider; not just any spider, a black widow
> spider. The Toronto Zoo too it. It was quite a young one.


I worry about that when I buy a bunch of bananas and usually look them over.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Wendy* It was a combination of a recipe I found that I then changed lots because it didn't contain a preservative and didn't end up the texture I wanted. Unfortunately, in my frustration, I didn't write down the quantities of the "changes" I made. If I can re-create it I'll gladly share it. I did also make up a recipe I got from Birchhillhappenings.com for a friend that has spinal stenosis that she said has given her some relief from her chronic pain. For the carrier oil in this, I used sunflower oil but that is your choice. My friend has a nut allergy otherwise I would have used Sweet Almond Oil. Also, I use an amber colored glass bottle with an eyedropper for storage.


Thanks for this, Gwen. I'm going to see if I can find these oils locally.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm still only on page 86 and I know today's TP has already started. I'll be back in a while to read more.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good to hear Susan is out of hospital. Does this mean she will have to have her gallbladder removed at some point in the future?


Who knows? I dealt with mine for about 10 years before the bouts began to come more often and in much more severe pain.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> That's a relief for her that it was 'only' her gallbladder. I assume it is a case of seeing if it happens again and then maybe consider surgery if it continues to be a problem?


Probably so, Margaret.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I was told that bowel cancer was the easiest cured if detected early enough.... I was very lucky I guess as my surgeon said that I would have had my tumor for around 4 years before detected. :sm06:


Very lucky, thankfully.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I can't understand all the moaning and groaning going on , , it's been going on for a long time now all this about admin and getting sold , on its last legs etc , etc , if they don't like KP why don't they just leave , instead of the constant posts with complaints , and I definitely don't understand why people want to argue with people they don't know , I don't even want to argue with people I do know , life is to short , I would much rather have nice friendly conversation


I agree!!! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's a scary thought. I'm glad they caught yours early & all is well. My friend who died at 37 had symptoms but she had just had her first baby & thought it was related to having had the baby, by the time she thought different, it had spread everywhere. Henry was only 4 when she died. That was so awful


That's horrible.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'd be looking for a new doctor. --- sam



budasha said:


> My previous doctor used to see me on a regular basis but this one doesn't seem to care if he ever sees me. I know I'm overdue for a medical but he didn't even mention it when I was there. Although the medical I get from him is useless. I can do as much at home. :sm15:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Been listening to thunder on and off for a couple of hours now someone has turned the tap on full blast , it's absolutely pouring down and the tv has gone off never had that happen before , not that I was really watching it as I've had the house to myself so been messing with fabric , nearly finished a little quilt , not perfect but I like it, think I need to put the light on its gone so dark
> Great the cul de sac is flooding already and overflowing from the drain again


You can't win with that rain can you? Funny that theTV went off-hopefully something didn't kill it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

The view of the eclipse continued wonderful from inside the house. David has a scope of some type- he told me it is not a telescope but did give a view of the surface of Mars. Should have tried photos but previous experiences haven't been good so didn't bother. The moon was a pinkish colour at it's peak. At which point I decided that 6am was well time to go to bed. Was well worth while staying up for. David got up around 5 to watch it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Unfortunately we only got to see it partially, as it dipped below the horizon but the reddish colour was just visible.
> Stu and Doug are almost away by plane this morning to pick up Kermit the race car, I have a lunch date with Julie
> which am looking forward to later. Meanwhile need to get busy and do some shopping for tonight's dinner, expect them back
> this afternoon. No doubt the neighbours will be muttering behind their curtains when another car shows up.


And what did Julie end up cooking for you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And what did Julie end up cooking for you?


Fetuccine a la Carbonara - but my Vegetarian take on this classic Spaghetti dish

Coconut icecream which we both ate with some Lemon Curd.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fetuccine a la Carbonara - but my Vegetarian take on this classic Spaghetti dish
> 
> Coconut icecream which we both ate with some Lemon Curd.


Sounds good- lemon curd with coconut icecream sounds a good combination.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds good- lemon curd with coconut icecream sounds a good combination.


Yes it was light and refreshing!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Where do I go here to see the purple sweater that Bonnie made?
> I can see Ravelry pattern.


You may have scrolled past her post too fast, sometimes a photo takes a minute or two to load.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> the way the graph looked that i found - south of the equator has the best shot of seeing it. i should get up and look and see what's going on but i'm think i will be too sound a sleep at that time. --- sam


I thought about setting an alarm to see it... but only thought about it...LOL.

Margaret glad you had a great view of it.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fetuccine a la Carbonara - but my Vegetarian take on this classic Spaghetti dish
> 
> Coconut icecream which we both ate with some Lemon Curd.


Yum... I think I'll just step over for dinner tomorrow night!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You should, too bad you don't have any traveling friends like Pammie does.


Since I only moved back here a few years ago, I haven't made any close friends that I could travel with. Unfortunately,, I don't feel comfortable sharing a room with a stranger.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are travel groups through the senior centers here. You could take a couple of short ones to see how it goes and maybe you'll fibd a compatible travel companion for longer ones. They tend to be at a pretty decent discount too. Go for it. My Mom who was twice widowed thoroughly enjoyed them.


We have senior tours here to and I will try them out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Elizabeth, the Queen Mother?


Yes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Wow maybe you need to find a new doctor who will give you good care....


Unfortunately, when I came here I had to sign a contract saying that I would only get medical care from him and if he wasn't available, then from his associates. At the time, I was panic stricken to be without a doctor and agreed to the contract. Doctors were in short supply and I was too afraid to be without a family doctor . As you know, hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes you should! And do it before you can't physically. Could you join a group? Maybe there's a senior group that goes on trips near you....


I'm looking into it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I have done cherries, plums, pears, nectarines, different berries, apricots. Sometimes just one fruit or a mixture.
> My last one was apricots in drambuie with some nutmeg, I pureeed it into a thick dessert sauce!


Thanks. I will add plums. My recipe says not to add berries because they disintegrate so I've never added them. The drambuie mix sounds good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> "Honey" my DH's therapy Cat has been gone for 8 nights already. I reported him missing to the shelters, Now have to make more contacts w/ animal control etc. No dead cats in neighborhood on road side.I've scouted the neighborhood.


I'm so sorry that Honey is still missing. It's not a good thing when it's your DH's cat. I hope it turns up unharmed. 
d


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH just had A/C put in the house, he says he may as well spend his money as the kids sure will when we are gone


My friend just said - go first class because when you're gone, they sure will.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You should spend your money and travel Liz, the lady who sits next to me at my craft group , goes on lots of coach trips a year on her own, she is going to be 80 in a few month and started doing these trips about 3 years ago after someone said she should just do it ! She now spends Christmas and New year in Scotland , goes to Cornwall in the spring , went to Wales a couple of month ago enjoyed it so much she is going back next week,the funny thing is the money she is using was her mother's who said she couldn't afford to travel


I keep putting it off because I say I need someone to look after my dog. I'm sure she would be fine; I just need to push myself.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think the old Queen Mother was pretty well pickled in it, that's why she lived to over 100! :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fran and I would happily give you a guided tour around Auckland, I am sure!


And I would love to visit you. The only down side is the hours of travel. I'm not sure I could stand the long flight. I get fidgety after 3 hours.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> You should go with her with if that is an option- with your back it may start getting really hard to travel so do so while you still can. You may as well benefit from your money. And if you get as far as NZ you should head over this way as well.


It's not an option to go with her. She is in the U.S. I don't know what's holding me back. I used to travel on my own when I was single.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> You know I was just wondering the same...and doesn't she live close to Liz? Or am I totally wacko? ...anyway,if she does, maybe there's a traveling companion for you, Liz.


I don't know where Pammie lives. I am near Niagara Falls. Is she near there?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Pammie is near Jynx (Dreamweaver), in Texas. We haven't heard from her in a while, either.


That's quite a long way from me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Early morning here, the eclipse is starting in an hours time and will be visible for 2 hours. Just started raining too. I looked outside and the moon is big and bright so should be a good watch.


I wish I could see it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yum... I think I'll just step over for dinner tomorrow night!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> And I would love to visit you. The only down side is the hours of travel. I'm not sure I could stand the long flight. I get fidgety after 3 hours.


And they are very long flights!


----------

